# Birchbox - September 2012



## JessP (Aug 27, 2012)

Crazy to think it's already almost September! Thought we could begin a new discussion about the September Birchbox - hopefully it contains some fall-themed items!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 27, 2012)

agreed! I am so over sunscreen, tanning products, and neon colors! bring on fall colors!!!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 27, 2012)

I hope it's good...and I kinda really hope they don't just "recycle" products which have been around for months.  It sucks cause I like BB and I try to enjoy or use what I get even if it's not something I would buy myself, but I don't know how they want people to purchase from the BB store when you know months later you might get samples of something you've bought (obviously a chance anyway, but what I mean is if you see something you like from August's box while they have free shipping and extra points and all and then since they recycle a lot you end up getting a sample in November).  Yea, they don't know what you've bought yourself at Sephora or Ulta or wherever, but there should be a way to track what you buy on their shop so they don't send you a sample 4 months later.  Unless of course it's the Stila liner cause I'd be ok with that.  P.S.--I'm hoping one of these months I actually get a Stila product cause it's one of my favs and they feature it every month and I haven't gotten anything from them yet!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> agreed! I am so over sunscreen, tanning products, and neon colors! bring on fall colors!!!


Yes I'm ready for Fall too!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 27, 2012)

Im not excited for anything in particular (fall themed or fall colors) but I do want this box to be better than August. And I hope I get something full sized!


----------



## JessP (Aug 27, 2012)

Curious to know - for those of you who received last year's September/fall Birchboxes, did you notice a (better) difference between it and summer boxes? I keep hearing that fall boxes are usually better for some reason, so it'd be interesting to see if it's true!


----------



## Wida (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm hoping for new products too.  The anticipation and waiting for the next box is so fun for me and I'm glad that September is so close!


----------



## Angelalh (Aug 27, 2012)

im more of a fall/winter girl so i am very excited i have fair, dry skin and dark dry curly hair so i fell like more products will work for me..

i do love neons though and i wear them year round


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 27, 2012)

I am so ready for some fall items!


----------



## dreile (Aug 27, 2012)

Excited for September.  

In my opinion my August box was BAD.  They have nowhere to go but up for me!   LOL


----------



## karenX (Aug 27, 2012)

Quote: Curious to know - for those of you who received last year's September/fall Birchboxes, did you notice a (better) difference between it and summer boxes? I keep hearing that fall boxes are usually better for some reason, so it'd be interesting to see if it's true!



September of last year was, hands down, the worst Birchbox I had ever received. Including that ridiculous Lash Card. 
I was pissed, ranted a bit on Facebook, and one of the owners of the company called me to discuss it. lol

I was promised things would improve, and when we were done, she asked if there was any deluxe sample I would like to try from other boxes, as a thanks for talking to her.

I told her to surprise me(mistake!). A week later, she sent me a shampoo foil packet. 
*facepalm*

I stayed on for 2 more months. Not a thing improved, so I cancelled.

Then I resubscribed in April or May(don't remember which). Things have been good since then for me. I think my expectations are lower this time, though.

If ever get a lash card again, though.... cancelling on the spot!

edit: and for the record, my July boxes last year were STELLAR. The Cynthia Rowley ones remain my favourites.


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just canceled my 2nd Birchbox account and signed up for Sample Society...not really sure how I feel about Birchbox at the moment.  I'm in the same boat as some others...nowhere to go but up, lowered expectations, yada yada.  Ugh.  But here's hoping for an awesome month that makes me want my 2nd account back!  Lol.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Aug 27, 2012)

SO excited for a fall box. But i have to agree, you can only go up from August.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 27, 2012)

ok, so i've been subbed for over 6 months now, and it seems like every other month has been a "sponsored" month. i feel like if september was sponsored we would've heard about it by now, at least that's how it usually goes. i guess you never know though!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm excited for fall themes!! Bring it on BB..lol


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Excited for September.
> 
> In my opinion my August box was BAD.  They have nowhere to go but up for me!   LOL


Same. Birchbox is on probation with me. All of my boxes have been items that were really not my preference or items I would never use. I think a lot of us have different ideas of what makes a box good. Either this will change my mind or I will come to the conclusion that BB is just not my cup of tea.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm guessing we will get a nail polish or some kind of hand cream/lotion.  Just my opinion.  I agree that anything will be better than August!


----------



## JamieO (Aug 27, 2012)

I really hope that they make September freaking amazing. After having so many upset subscribers in August, you would think they'd be trying to redeem themselves. I know a lot of people (myself included) threatened to cancel if things don't shape up, from the quality of the samples to the horrible customer service and the crazy shipping issues (which I feel can't be ALL USPS's fault since there has been so much in the past few months), to the inequality of the items in the boxes, they have some serious making up to us to do!! They really need to step it up if they don't want to lose good customers! I'm really hoping they have something awesome in store for their 2 year anniversary!


----------



## wels5711 (Aug 28, 2012)

dang am I the only one who kinda liked the August box?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 28, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

dang am I the only one who kinda liked the August box?


I was good with mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angelalh (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> dang am I the only one who kinda liked the August box?


it was my 6th month and by far my favorite so far!!

 my first 4 months sucked so i had to get some good ones lol


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> dang am I the only one who kinda liked the August box?


It wasn't a matter of liking or disliking I suppose. I got three items that I can't use due to overly sensitive skin (2 kinds of self tanning wipes and a brightening cleanser). Now it's not their fault but the fact remains that I ended up liking only one item out of the whole box (the razor). Yes it is about experimentation but I am finding I am items I can't even try because of ingredients a lot. Once again, not their fault but it is why I said that I am wondering if this is just not the box for me. I have other subs where I don't have this problem, or if I do it is usually only one item in the box . September is make or break for me.


----------



## calexxia (Aug 28, 2012)

BB, as with ALL subs, should try to work more with a theme if they're going to DO a theme (echoes of MG's February bag)....If you're gonna make it Beauty 101, then ok, back to basics. If you're gonna make it GOSSIP GIRL, then ok, make it stuff that the characters might conceivably use. etc.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 28, 2012)

I would be okay with a hand cream. I really want to try the Caudilie hand and nail cream. I really hope they don't send pumpkin-flavored bars or packets of apple cider powder. Yick! Fall nail polish I'm not so sure about because sometimes Fall means grey or nude polishes and I wear bright colors all year.


----------



## Kittables (Aug 28, 2012)

I came close to canceling this sub b/c they haven't really been giving me anything too useful over the last few months. I figure why keep a sub if I'm not too excited over the contents? Now GB I canceled b/c of their exorbitant price. Birchbox won the battle b/c they're cheap... that and I really loved that shaver last month. lol. I've never had such a good shaver-- ever. This one's like my husband's, actually! I'm pretty sure I'm gonna keep buying refills for this one for a long time. 

I want some actual eye shadows; not eye shadow cards. That's what I'd like to see in my box this month. I keep getting creams and tiny packets. Last month, I got a stretch mark cream, which I didn't mind! I haven't really used it, but it could come in handy. I'd also like to see more handy tools from them, such as eyelash curlers, maybe something like the ped-egg (I heard that's REALLY good), a kabuki brush... I can't think of anything else, but I think it would be great if there were more months like August where they would send everybody one featured item that's the same (i.e. the shaver). 

Hope this is an exciting month!


----------



## karenX (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> dang am I the only one who kinda liked the August box?


 I liked mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can admit that I would definitely have not been happy with many of the other boxes, though.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It wasn't a matter of liking or disliking I suppose. I got three items that I can't use due to overly sensitive skin (2 kinds of self tanning wipes and a brightening cleanser). Now it's not their fault but the fact remains that I ended up liking only one item out of the whole box (the razor). Yes it is about experimentation but I am finding I am items I can't even try because of ingredients a lot. Once again, not their fault but it is why I said that I am wondering if this is just not the box for me. I have other subs where I don't have this problem, or if I do it is usually only one item in the box . September is make or break for me.


 That is literally the EXACT same issue I had, and why I emailed them! This is my first box of 5 that I haven't totally loved, but if they promise samples tailored to our needs, and they have us fill out profiles to determine those needs, they need to follow through and not send us things we can't even try! If they are going to completely ignore the profiles, they should do what other companies do and send everyone the same samples.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Aug 28, 2012)

As long as it doesn't have tanning stuff I will be happy.  There should be a way that we can elect NOT to have any tanning items!  Done ranting


----------



## onematchfire (Aug 28, 2012)

I actually really liked my August box, but in months when other people were really excited about the boxes, I was just meh. In most months, there are only one or two items that I really have much use for (especially since I'm picky about ingredients), but the things I don't like or won't use just get tossed in my share bag to be given to other folks who will appreciate them (or if they're empty or missing, I just take whatever points CS offers and call it a day). This weekend, my mother told me she'd take all my fragrance samples and gave me her Mynteas (or whatever they're called), which she didn't care for but I really like. One man's trash is another man's treasure, and all that. All in, it's still worth $10 per month to me. Some people like playing the lotto. I like Birchbox.


----------



## fanta romanta (Aug 28, 2012)

Honestly? I'll be happy with my box as long as my tracking info for it doesn't say "No information available at this time; please check back in 24-48 hours" for TWO AND A HALF WEEKS. In that time, the products that were supposedly my box (according to my BB account page) changed 3 times... I didn't get my box until the middle/end of last week!

Anyway... rant over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm with y'all, I'd love to see some fall trends in the box, especially as far as nail polish and makeup (blush? eyeshadow?) goes. Maybe a crisp apple-scented perfume sample?


----------



## Wida (Aug 28, 2012)

I have had more misses than hits when it comes to my Birchbox.  However, I still get excited every month waiting and wondering what I'm going to get and hoping that I get certain products from the spoiler video.  Of course, I've only ever gotten one item from the spoiler video, but it's still fun for me.  When I lose the excitement and stop anticipating my box, then I'll know it's time to move on from BB.  I'm half afraid that if I cancel, then the next month will be phenomenal and I'll really have missed out.


----------



## onematchfire (Aug 28, 2012)

> Honestly? I'll be happy with my box as long as my tracking info for it doesn't say "No information available at this time; please check back in 24-48 hours" for TWO AND A HALF WEEKS. In that time, the products that were supposedly my box (according to my BB account page) changed 3 times... I didn't get my box until the middle/end of last week! Anyway... rant over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm with y'all, I'd love to see some fall trends in the box, especially as far as nail polish and makeup (blush? eyeshadow?) goes. Maybe a crisp apple-scented perfume sample?


 Yikes! I guess I've been lucky with their shipping so far! Ooh, a crisp apple scent would be lovely! Maybe one of DKNY's apple-themed fragrances? My mother wouldn't get that one from me!


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 28, 2012)

Honestly you ladies and this community makes Beauty subs whether good or bad super awesome.

From the moment we get charged, get hints and or clues! You guys sure now how to make this into an Online adventure.

From then braking it down how the product worked or didn't worked this is a one stop shop for review updates!

I have fallen in love with so many different products I would have never ever used because of these subs and you ladies!

May the fall Season bring in AWESOME PRODUCTS!


----------



## Linnake (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Curious to know - for those of you who received last year's September/fall Birchboxes, did you notice a (better) difference between it and summer boxes? I keep hearing that fall boxes are usually better for some reason, so it'd be interesting to see if it's true!


 My very first box was August 2011 and it was awesome.  Smashbox primer, Cool Fix lotion, Quidad hair product, face cream and a hair tie. I was so excited! The box that I got in September was the worst box to date. I didn't use a single product in it ( [SIZE=10pt]Pangea Organics, [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]LIV GRN C2C Fragrance, [/SIZE]IncocoÂ® Nail Polish AppliquÃ©, [SIZE=10pt]Jouer Lip Enhancer).  BUT than I got Octobers and it was good again (Oribe shampoo,Orofluido, Laura Geller, Befine and Caudalie).[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]So basically, every other month as been good to me.  June's box was blah, July's box was great, August was blah, etc.  So September should be good![/SIZE]


----------



## tameloy (Aug 28, 2012)

I said before that this last box was my worst box to date (the Stila foundation card was my "big ticket" item). However, I used the card, despite being bitter over it. I LOVED it. I went to Sephora the next day and bought the full size. I have found my new HG foundation/concealer combo. As mad as I was at getting that sample, it paid off in the end. Once again, I think BB knows me better than I know myself. (scary)

Can't wait to see what September brings!


----------



## alphaloria (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> dang am I the only one who kinda liked the August box?


I really liked my August box, but some of the options would have made me unhappy. Thankfully, I had gotten the fashion tape, Eye Rock, and tanning wipes in previous boxes...lol.


----------



## amandah (Aug 28, 2012)

20% off at birchbox with code 20foryou


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 20% off at birchbox with code 20foryou


 Hey thanks!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 20% off at birchbox with code 20foryou


but FYI it's with a minimum $35.00 purchase. I love birchbox. I was just getting ready to make a big order on Friday when i get paid, and now they offer this until Friday! sooo excited.


----------



## Souly (Aug 28, 2012)

I canceled after 3 months of missses. I just signed up again...couldn't help myself! Hope its a good month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dockmaster (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> dang am I the only one who kinda liked the August box?


 Mine was good too!  I am easy to please though.  I will try anything once and twice if I like it.  I find that they follow my profile pretty closely.

As far as shipping...BB hasn't been too bad, but I have the horrible experience that was Beauty Army to compare it to on more than 1 occasion I picking my next month and hadn't received the last.  Their samples were never all that either, no matter how I messed with their profile.

I look forward to my little brown box each month.


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I canceled after 3 months of missses. I just signed up again...couldn't help myself! Hope its a good month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


How long did you have to stay on the waitlist? Because I have been on it for about a month now. I'm hoping they invite me soon.


----------



## Souly (Aug 28, 2012)

If you were a previous subscriber, you don't have to wait.


----------



## dotblankdot (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would be okay with a hand cream. I really want to try the Caudilie hand and nail cream. I really hope they don't send pumpkin-flavored bars or packets of apple cider powder. Yick! Fall nail polish I'm not so sure about because sometimes Fall means grey or nude polishes and I wear bright colors all year.


 I recommend just buying the Caudalie.  I'm a cheapo who gets sick of products quickly so sample sizes are typically perfect for me, but I couldn't get enough of it.  The best part is my husband thinks it smells like Fruit Loops, and anything that smells like a food he likes is typically a good thing!

I'd love to get some of the DKNY apple perfume this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 28, 2012)

I like Caudalie; have already gotten a full size of the hand/nail cream..it's good. I also just won a Pure DKNY Intense perfume from a beauty blog I follow! Can't wait to get and wear it, yay! Lol


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just so people know, Sephora is offering the 4 DKNY apple sample thingamabobers online as one of those free samples you can pick with any order. And I think you can choose up to 5 still. I'm getting mine todaaaay!!! Along with everything else I ordered lol.

I bought like 3 items and I'm getting like 14 samples THIS IS GOING TO FEEL LIKE CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 28, 2012)

Placed an order for a Pangea Organics Discovery Kit and an Eyeko Eyeliner. Total for the order: 55.00 Total out of pocket was 14.00 *I LOVE BB!*


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Placed an order for a Pangea Organics Discovery Kit and an Eyeko Eyeliner. Total for the order: 55.00 Total out of pocket was 14.00 *I LOVE BB!*


 Nice...can't beat using points and saving some $$!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I said before that this last box was my worst box to date (the Stila foundation card was my "big ticket" item). However, I used the card, despite being bitter over it. I LOVED it. I went to Sephora the next day and bought the full size. I have found my new HG foundation/concealer combo. As mad as I was at getting that sample, it paid off in the end. Once again, I think BB knows me better than I know myself. (scary)
> 
> Can't wait to see what September brings!


 What is the foundation and concealer called?


----------



## tameloy (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the foundation and concealer called?


 It's Stila Stay All Day Foundation &amp; Concealer. I LOVE it! It a bottle of liquid foundation, it has a separate container of concealer in the lid (which is removable), and it comes with a foundation brush.


----------



## automaticeyesx (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> dang am I the only one who kinda liked the August box?


 I loved mine as well. I was extremely happy that I finally got to try Miss Jessie's Quick Curls, and I got a Pixi eyeshadow pencil amongst other things. It was a great month to have restarted, in my opinion.


----------



## diana16 (Aug 28, 2012)

I kinda liked my august box, it was my first one so i didnt really know what to expect.


----------



## BarbieZ (Aug 28, 2012)

August was my 8th box.  I liked it just fine.  Wasn't my favorite, wasn't my least favorite...had a few items I really liked, for sure, and nothing I was really disappointed about.  Even the perfume sample, I didn't mind - normally I hate getting perfume samples but I actually loved the smell of this one, so I got over it quickly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

As for September...I LOVE fall.  Love everything about it.  The colors, the weather, the food, the holidays, the food  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />....it's my favorite time of year.  With that said, I'd LOVE to get a nice fall nail polish.  Zoya's fall/winter collections have several colors that look like just what I'm looking for, but I'm holding off buying anything direct from Zoya until I see what shows up in the boxes/shop.


----------



## wmb07 (Aug 28, 2012)

So, I have a love/hate relationship with BB (which doesn't seem to be news here).  I was finally sent my shipment in June, so September will be my 4th box.  My June box was fab, on time, had a decent full sized sample (cream liner/shadow pencil).  July, my BB was late but I still liked the products.  The customer service in July was not at all helpful with the lateness.  August, my BB had my "full size" sample missing (it was the brightening cleanser, which I really do like).  BB ended up sending me a separate box with the sample in it and it seems like it's full size...    Note:  This is my first post to this thread but I look forward to reading through some of the BB threads. 

The thing I like about BB is that it really does force me to try new products--the tanning towelettes (b/c I got FOUR) and some lip/cheek stain but the other issue is this hapazard appearance of the company--from the shipping issue, to one of the samples being damaged, to the missing sample.  As a company, they need to impliment some quality assurance techniques for damaged/missing samples.

The plus-side to BB is that I had referred 3 friends, plus all the reviews, so I had about 300 points to use (people with more points, I am jealous!) and I just ordered my Benefit Brow Zings and some headbands.  So with the 20% off coupon and my points, I only paid $2.

That said, I also realize I've spent $40 (including the September box TBD) which is what the cost of my order was.  I tend to think I could have gone to Ulta/Sephora and bought the Brow Zings and spent $70.  I reuse the old boxes for gifts and the samples I absolutely won't use will be part of some gift for the holidays.


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> dang am I the only one who kinda liked the August box?


 Nope. I liked my box, too. It was far better then the previous few.


----------



## Caligirl132 (Aug 28, 2012)

help! i dont know if i should resubscribe for this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a feeling it could be a good box since its birchbox's anniversary but not sure yet. I am very tempted any thoughts????


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caligirl132* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> help! i dont know if i should resubscribe for this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a feeling it could be a good box since its birchbox's anniversary but not sure yet. I am very tempted any thoughts????


I may be a terrible Birchbox enabler, but I say DO it!!!!! One month for $10.00 can't hurt, you still get points (that may add up to at least $10.00 in points if you still have a balance from your old account, AND it really could be an amazing month since it's their two year anniversary. They'll want to to it better than last year, and also be better than this month (which they have to know, MOST of us thought was lacking even though I know some of you loved it).

Moral of the story: one more won't hurt ;-) do eeeeeeet!


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly you ladies and this community makes Beauty subs whether good or bad super awesome.
> 
> ...


As I said in another thread, we are a group of Rabid Box/Bag Ladies. It's not a job, it's a way of life (sometimes temporary). For $10-20 per month you get to treasure hunt, make odd assumptions, stalk makeup companies, rant, rave, and participate in the general madness that are included with monthly subscriptions.

Bring on September!!!


----------



## JamieO (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wmb07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I have a love/hate relationship with BB (which doesn't seem to be news here).  I was finally sent my shipment in June, so September will be my 4th box.  My June box was fab, on time, had a decent full sized sample (cream liner/shadow pencil).  July, my BB was late but I still liked the products.  The customer service in July was not at all helpful with the lateness.  August, my BB had my "full size" sample missing (it was the brightening cleanser, which I really do like).  BB ended up sending me a separate box with the sample in it and it seems like it's full size...    Note:  This is my first post to this thread but I look forward to reading through some of the BB threads.
> 
> ...


 I completely agree with you on pretty much all of this! My August box was the only one of five that I haven't totally loved, and I have used almost every sample I have gotten from the first 4 boxes. The points system is amazing! I'm letting them rack up and after September I'll have over 400 points! I also save all my boxes and use them to store things for now, but when I get enough I'm going to make something cool out of them. The issue I have with them is the inconsistency, with the customer service, the crazy shipping, whatever it may be. And I've only noticed this in the last 2 months. My July box was lost as well, and they were very helpful and nice, but It took an email and then a phone call after hearing nothing for 3 days for me to get a response. They really need to get their kinks worked out! They are a 2 year old company, so it's not like they don't know what they are doing at this point. I feel like it has a lot to do with the fact that they have grown so much so fast, and have so many subscribers, that they just can't keep up. BUT, again, they have been at this for 2 years now, so I feel like its really not an excuse.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 28, 2012)

Box madness for sure! I was so sad about the lack of spoilers last month. I hope we get a better "trail" to follow this month!


----------



## lovelywhim (Aug 28, 2012)

I have loved my boxes so far and enjoyed the box I got last month. Since it will be an anniversary for Birchbox, I hope we all get awesome products!


----------



## JamieO (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box madness for sure! I was so sad about the lack of spoilers last month. I hope we get a better "trail" to follow this month!


 Me too! I have high hopes for September, and while I LOVE surprises, I am super impatient! I've always been a "peeker," haha!


----------



## samvanz12 (Aug 28, 2012)

I surprisingly enjoyed my August Box.  I got the dreaded Eye Rock stickers, but will be saving those for Halloween or something.  I got the Juice Oil-Free Moisturizer which I didn't like at first, but now love. I already bought the full-size from the store. I enjoyed the Juicy perfume (despite me not really being a perfume person) and loved the Mentha Lip Shine.

Overall, I haven't been upset with any of my boxes yet (this will be my 4th month.)  I'm a college student, so $10 a month is a lot for me.  I love the samples, but the main reason I stick with BB is for the point system.  If I can rack up enough points, it's definitely worth it for me to stick around.  I'd be buying similar products anyway.


----------



## ThinkLikeP88 (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> dang am I the only one who kinda liked the August box?


My August box was the best yet!


----------



## 108Jessica (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly you ladies and this community makes Beauty subs whether good or bad super awesome.
> 
> ...


 Well said!  I received my first Birchbox last month and I was really happy with it!  That aside, I really enjoy the community that has transpired on this forum.  I love reading everyone's posts, interacting with everyone, sharing the anticipation of what may be in my box, getting hints and clues (like Jazbot said!)!  Once I get my box, I LOVE trying new things and new products; from there, I love reviewing and sharing what I did/did not like.  I try to keep it positive, because it really is subjective whether you like it or not.  For $10 including shipping, it's a great deal because you get a month long adventure!  Thanks, Jazbot, for sharing!


----------



## dolceloure (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just so people know, Sephora is offering the 4 DKNY apple sample thingamabobers online as one of those free samples you can pick with any order. And I think you can choose up to 5 still. I'm getting mine todaaaay!!! Along with everything else I ordered lol.
> 
> I bought like 3 items and I'm getting like 14 samples THIS IS GOING TO FEEL LIKE CHRISTMAS!!


 haha I just placed a $2 order (clinique sharpener), got free shipping (VIB promo), and my 5 samples -- including the DKNY sample set. I'm completely jazzed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Wish I could have ordered more, but I'm suuuuper broke, lol

I'm trying to feel optimistic about the September box....I've been subscribed for 2 months and I'm not terribly impressed. Haven't hated my boxes, but I haven't loved them either. My August box was an improvement on the July one though....well, except for that Stila card I got which was such a disappointment, AND it was like 5 shades too dark. grrr. So...as much as I'd LOVE to give birchbox an A+ and say I love them, I have to give them about a C+/B- right now. If the quality/distribution of samples continue this way, I'll probably cancel in a couple of months.

quick edit: I got their email for 20% off a $35 purchase (20foryou)....for those of you who are long-time subscribers, how often does BB have promos like that? I want to take advantage of it, but I want to save up more points first (and wait til school starts and I have my TA job again and an income, lol), so are they likely to send another promo offer in the next few months?


----------



## Angelalh (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is literally the EXACT same issue I had, and why I emailed them! This is my first box of 5 that I haven't totally loved, but if they promise samples tailored to our needs, and they have us fill out profiles to determine those needs, they need to follow through and not send us things we can't even try! If they are going to completely ignore the profiles, they should do what other companies do and send everyone the same samples.


the month previous i had a tinted moisturizer in golden (my profile says light) and oil brotting sheets (my profile says i have dry skin)

i emailed them about it and they said they sent the tinted moistuzer in golden to use as a contour........................

and they said i could use to oil blotting sheets to get rid of sweat since it was a hot summer.......

really??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

that makes absolutely no sense id rather them say oops, we didnt pay attention to your profile for this moth then give me those full of **** answers


----------



## amandah (Aug 29, 2012)

Whoa. I placed an order yesterday afternoon and got a shipping notice last night around 8. Of course it hasn't been updated yet, but that was quick. Does anybody know where they ship from?


----------



## AtomicBunny (Aug 29, 2012)

> Whoa. I placed an order yesterday afternoon and got a shipping notice last night around 8. Of course it hasn't been updated yet, but that was quick. Does anybody know where they ship from?


 New York  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> the month previous i had a tinted moisturizer in golden (my profile says light) and oil brotting sheets (my profile says i have dry skin)
> ...


 That was my issue last month. I got the tanning wipes and DDF Brightening cleanser when I have very fair, pale, sensitive skin. They responded to me and said that they thought tanning wipes constituted "sun protection" since they are safer than the sun or tanning beds (never mind the fact that I'm pale and DON'T WANT TO BE TAN!), and this is what they said about the cleanser when I told them I was afraid to use it because it contains ingredients that can irritate sensitive skin and there is a sunburn warning on the bottle:

As for the DDF Brightening Cleanser, this product was created by a dermatologist and includes a ton of natural ingredients. While we feel strongly this product will cause no issues for your sensitive skin, we always stand behind a skin test! We feel confident it will be a soon-to-be favorite.

Yup. So helpful. Anyway....I'm don't ranting about last month and excited for this month!! I have high hopes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandah (Aug 29, 2012)

> New York  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yaaay. That means i should have it by friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 29, 2012)

They pay attention to the profiles only in large demographic ways, depending on what they are marketing or what the product partner wants from the feedback. That's really what I think. It may have started out as a way to customize more, but they are too big for that now. They really need to explicitly state how the profile really works. In the meantime, next time that happens, quote from BB's very own beauty blog, which promises something quite different and ask for a new sample or points:

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/16172972886/beauty-profile-key-to-finding-your-sample-match



> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the month previous i had a tinted moisturizer in golden (my profile says light) and oil brotting sheets (my profile says i have dry skin)
> 
> ...


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I surprisingly enjoyed my August Box.  I got the dreaded Eye Rock stickers, but will be saving those for Halloween or something.  I got the Juice Oil-Free Moisturizer which I didn't like at first, but now love. I already bought the full-size from the store. I enjoyed the Juicy perfume (despite me not really being a perfume person) and loved the Mentha Lip Shine.
> 
> Overall, I haven't been upset with any of my boxes yet (this will be my 4th month.)  I'm a college student, so $10 a month is a lot for me.  I love the samples, but the main reason I stick with BB is for the point system.  If I can rack up enough points, it's definitely worth it for me to stick around.  I'd be buying similar products anyway.


That's exactly what I'm doing with my stickers.  Not a terrible idea for a product, but there's no way I could use them for an every day look.


----------



## dotblankdot (Aug 29, 2012)

For what it's worth, I have ridiculously sensitive skin, and the DDF brightening cleanser was awesome.  Smells gross, but my skin felt fantastic afterward.


----------



## brio444 (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dolceloure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha I just placed a $2 order (clinique sharpener), got free shipping (VIB promo), and my 5 samples -- including the DKNY sample set. I'm completely jazzed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Wish I could have ordered more, but I'm suuuuper broke, lol
> ...


 What's the VIB free shipping deal?  I'm a VIB and I don't see it anywhere on the site - thanks!!


----------



## brio444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Nevermind - found it online - VIBSHIP if anyone else wants it!


----------



## alphaloria (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> and they said i could use to oil blotting sheets to get rid of sweat since it was a hot summer.......


 I have dry skin, but I find blotting sheets to be a godsend in the summer humidity. If you live where it's dry, then that answer might not make sense.


----------



## dolceloure (Aug 29, 2012)

Glad you found the shipping code, brio! It's supposed to be good until the end of August! And excellent timing too -- Sephora's having a great online-only, end-of-summer sale right now. I'm tempted to place another little, free-shipping order before the month is out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemis76 (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dotblankdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For what it's worth, I have ridiculously sensitive skin, and the DDF brightening cleanser was awesome.  Smells gross, but my skin felt fantastic afterward.


 Same here, took a couple uses to get past the smell (smells like licorice to me) but it works great for my ultra sensitive skin and I've caught my hubby using it a couple times as well


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 29, 2012)

Just enter code 'august20'

  My, how time flies! Weâ€™ve added tons of new essentials to the Birchbox

Shop since your last visit. Take a look around and get 20% off orders $50+!*

Not sure where to start? Check out our new additions.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 30, 2012)

I just hope my September box actually GETS to me!


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you for  posting this. I never get this sort of thing in my e-mail. Sads.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Aug 30, 2012)

I have yet to get a phenomenal box. I've had decent boxes, well except my first box - it was horrible - stupid eye rock liners and jouer lip gloss!  I have not gotten a big ticket item yet. Hopefully September is my month!


----------



## drk51284 (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got "20foryou" - and *you only need to spend $35!* I used $20 in points and the 20% off a $39 order - paid something like $11.20.

EDIT: Oh, sorry, I just saw someone else mentioned this too.



> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They pay attention to the profiles only in large demographic ways, depending on what they are marketing or what the product partner wants from the feedback. That's really what I think. It may have started out as a way to customize more, but they are too big for that now. They really need to explicitly state how the profile really works. In the meantime, next time that happens, quote from BB's very own beauty blog, which promises something quite different and ask for a new sample or points:
> 
> http://blog.birchbox.com/post/16172972886/beauty-profile-key-to-finding-your-sample-match


 THANK YOU! I feel exactly the same way - marketing drives a lot of how Birchbox works, not just members profiles. They are not transparent about this, which is what I think makes everyone angry - and understandably so.


----------



## Dollysantana (Aug 30, 2012)

birchbox should change the way on how to use your points wanted to make an order today but they take away 450 pts instead of 400 thats sucks I will loose the 50 points


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> birchbox should change the way on how to use your points wanted to make an order today but they take away 450 pts instead of 400 thats sucks I will loose the 50 points


 I don't think that's correct.  They only take points in 100 point increments.  You would have the 50 remaining.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awesome, thanks for posting this! I think I have more of an incentive to order the Boscia BB cream and Eyeko purple liner I've been wanting. I have 200 points so with this code I'd only pay around $22!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 30, 2012)

LOVE the Eyeko liner. I have it in purple and olive is on the way. I may accidentally have 2 olives on the way so may have one to trade soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Seriously though the stuff just does NOT budge! I plan to try wearing it to a water park this weekend because I have had great luck with it so far through some pretty trying conditions. I was never really a liquid liner girl (the Stila in my Birchbox was nice but didn't convert me) but the purple is beautiful and I can't wait to try the olive. If I can use it anyone can, LOL!


----------



## JessP (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> youre welcome!
> ...


 Ha! I love the support we give each other here on MuT lol. I totally went for it! Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do have the Eyeko in Olive from my July BB and love it, so I def wanted to try the purple, as that is my eyeliner color of choice!


----------



## JessP (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOVE the Eyeko liner. I have it in purple and olive is on the way. I may accidentally have 2 olives on the way so may have one to trade soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Seriously though the stuff just does NOT budge! I plan to try wearing it to a water park this weekend because I have had great luck with it so far through some pretty trying conditions. I was never really a liquid liner girl (the Stila in my Birchbox was nice but didn't convert me) but the purple is beautiful and I can't wait to try the olive. If I can use it anyone can, LOL!


 I totally agree! I was lucky enough to receive one (in Olive) in my July Bb and really enjoy using it! Can't wait to try the purple!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Aug 30, 2012)

I was really disappointed with my August Birchbox - so much so that I wrote a couple of emails to Birchbox. I was especially disappointed about the "deluxe" sized samples that I received (Stila card, Caldera soaps, Yube Moisturizer, Juicy perfume) that were all marked "Sample only. Not for sale." To me, when I see those words it means that those samples are meant to be given out for free. Sephora specifically had the Stila card and the Yube Moisturizer as free samples. Perfume vials like the ones that Birchbox always includes are given away at perfume counters all the time. And Caldera gives away samples of the soaps on their website (side note: if you wanted to sample the soaps but they weren't in your box, Caldera will send you a whole bunch of samples if you fill out their contact form requesting some). I wrote to Birchbox asking why I was paying for samples that were marked not for sale. Their response was that Birchbox works with companies to provide samples and that it was providing a service so that I didn't have to go round up the samples myself. I understand I'm paying for a service, but I'm also paying for the deluxe sized samples that Birchbox promises. I wouldn't pay $10 every month if Birchbox advertised itself as a service that rounded up free samples and then sent them to me...

I also asked why the values of boxes each month were so unequal. I think that if Birchbox chooses to include different full size samples each month (like in the August boxes with the Pixi products, eyeliners, Beauty Fixation products), that each box should get one full size sample - this would go a long way in terms of customer satisfaction, at least with me.  Their response to this complaint was better. The rep explained that Birchbox doesn't look at the values of the boxes for the month and compare them with each other. Rather, they look to make the total value (the lifetime) of a subscriber's boxes equivalent to every other subscriber's total value. So, ideally, we should all be getting the same total value out of our boxes when we look to the long term. The rep also made it sound like we'd eventually all get to sample the same products.

Overall, I think my emails were handled okay. I still want to know why they're including free, not for sale samples because I don't think that those should be considered deluxe sized samples. But now I understand how they handle the value of our boxes and it makes me feel better about keeping this subscription when there are so many other subs out there now.

End rant.





I hope September is a better month!


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 30, 2012)

Wishful thinking but I really hope they focus on fall colors and maybe include the new zoya fall collection! They are gorg and they have had a few zoya lines before so who knows it's a possibility  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Aug 31, 2012)

Mmm yeah, LONG TERM equality doesn't work well if people get pissed off and unsub after a month or so....just sayin'.


----------



## R8RJenn (Aug 31, 2012)

I agree 100%   I have been with BB for 2 months (Sept will be my 3rd box).  My 1st box was so bad but i stuck it out, August was ok (still no full size) but ok.  I hope September will be better.  I wish they would make the box's a little more equal.  I cant believe it when I see someone get several large size samples and a full size and then someone else gets a perfume vial and other tiny samples you can get for free at Sephora or other make-up counters.   Anyway's I hope all of us get good samples for September.  

By the way.... I'm  new to this board..So Hi everyone!  .I enjoy reading all the posts!!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was really disappointed with my August Birchbox - so much so that I wrote a couple of emails to Birchbox. I was especially disappointed about the "deluxe" sized samples that I received (Stila card, Caldera soaps, Yube Moisturizer, Juicy perfume) that were all marked "Sample only. Not for sale." To me, when I see those words it means that those samples are meant to be given out for free. Sephora specifically had the Stila card and the Yube Moisturizer as free samples. Perfume vials like the ones that Birchbox always includes are given away at perfume counters all the time. And Caldera gives away samples of the soaps on their website (side note: if you wanted to sample the soaps but they weren't in your box, Caldera will send you a whole bunch of samples if you fill out their contact form requesting some). I wrote to Birchbox asking why I was paying for samples that were marked not for sale. Their response was that Birchbox works with companies to provide samples and that it was providing a service so that I didn't have to go round up the samples myself. I understand I'm paying for a service, but I'm also paying for the deluxe sized samples that Birchbox promises. I wouldn't pay $10 every month if Birchbox advertised itself as a service that rounded up free samples and then sent them to me...
> 
> ...


That's a dumb answer though cause how do they know how long someone will sub for?  What if you're only with them 3 months and decide it's not for you--then you have to miss out on a possible full size or larger deluxe sample?  That sounds like a BS answer to me--there's no way they can predict how long someone will sub to BB!!


----------



## bloo (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's a dumb answer though cause how do they know how long someone will sub for?  What if you're only with them 3 months and decide it's not for you--then you have to miss out on a possible full size or larger deluxe sample?  That sounds like a BS answer to me--there's no way they can predict how long someone will sub to BB!!


 Not only is it BS because you don't know how long each member will stay, but the fact that we fill out profiles and they say they use them to determine your box. If you have a certain type of skin type then you would hope that they wouldn't give you something for it. I know it does happen, but don't say you use the profiles and then say well you will eventually get everything anyways. I have seen some full sized products that have never come back, so that statement is false anyways.

And I completely agree with the OP. I'm not paying $10 for them to get free samples for me, I'm paying $10 for what is advertised and that is deluxe sized samples. Way to get around the wording "not for sale" birchbox....


----------



## JamieO (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mmm yeah, LONG TERM equality doesn't work well if people get pissed off and unsub after a month or so....just sayin'.


 HA! You read my mind.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's a dumb answer though cause how do they know how long someone will sub for?  What if you're only with them 3 months and decide it's not for you--then you have to miss out on a possible full size or larger deluxe sample?  That sounds like a BS answer to me--there's no way they can predict how long someone will sub to BB!!


 I didn't really understand this answer either when I got it. It was a better answer to me than the one they gave me for why they include "not for sale" samples in their boxes. I think it would be a better business model in terms of customer satisfaction and retention if the boxes were valued more equally across the one month. But when I thought about it, Birchbox doesn't make these samples themselves and they do have to rely on other companies to provide samples and those companies probably can only provide a certain amount of samples each month given a variety of factors - costs, other products they have to produce, other customers, etc. So I can understand why there are so many box variations and why the box values are unequal and why they chose to value the boxes they way that they say they do. However, I think that if Birchbox has to deal with limited amounts of samples and they insist on looking at the long term value of a subscriber's boxes, they should try to make the differences in box values smaller, as I think the differences in box values is really large right now. I even gave them a suggestion in one of my emails - if they insist on including a perfume sample each month, instead of giving most subscribers a tiny vial of perfume, give some subscribers  a little bottle like other subs do with perfume samples. That way, the sample is more deluxe sized and other subscribers who get a little break from the perfume sample can get a different deluxe sized sample.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The rep also made it sound like we'd eventually all get to sample the same products.


 This is what I was told when I asked why they switched boxes on me. She said I'd get the chance

to test the products in the coming boxes. I don't want leftovers that everyone else has tried and 

reviewed and, more than likely, not liked. This is partly why I cancelled. MyGlam is also partly

why I cancelled Birchbox. I don't have to look at everyone's MyGlam and wish I'd gotten that one,

because I'm getting that one. I haven't bought a single full-size product that Birchbox has sent 

a sample of. That is not accomplishing anything.


----------



## serendipity720 (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I surprisingly enjoyed my August Box.  I got the dreaded Eye Rock stickers, but will be saving those for Halloween or something.  I got the Juice Oil-Free Moisturizer which I didn't like at first, but now love. I already bought the full-size from the store. I enjoyed the Juicy perfume (despite me not really being a perfume person) and loved the Mentha Lip Shine.
> 
> Overall, I haven't been upset with any of my boxes yet (this will be my 4th month.)  I'm a college student, so $10 a month is a lot for me.  I love the samples, but the main reason I stick with BB is for the point system.  If I can rack up enough points, it's definitely worth it for me to stick around.  I'd be buying similar products anyway.


 I got the same box as you and hated it! I hate the mentha lip shine, I was hoping I would get the lemon flavored one but I got the ultra mint or whatever. It makes my lips burn and it's really sticky. I don't like it at all. My best thing in the box was the perfume sample (at least it was a spray bottle). I hate the eye stickers and will probably just never use them or give them away, I don't dress up for halloween. I did like and use the juice face lotion and it lasted me a long time, even though it was such a tiny container. This box stinks in comparison to my last one. I feel like almost everyone got a good box in july.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 31, 2012)

I hope its true we all will get to sample past products, I was lucky to get one eyeko liner through a trade and one by purchasing it from the shop, but I would LOVE to get another one in my box too! However, if that were the case, they wouldnt be telling people 'sorry, we ran out of that specific sample (that should have been in your box, was damaged on the way to you, etc) so here's some points'.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 31, 2012)

Awww I love love love those mentha lip shines.  I usually stock up when BBW is having a sale--I was sad BB ran out because I hate going into BBW, that place makes my asthma flare, boy I'm a fragile butterfly.  I'm a lover of all things mint though.


----------



## calexxia (Aug 31, 2012)

You know, to be frank, I don't care that items go through multiple box cycles--I don't view it as "leftovers". It's still something I have yet to try; this feeling would most likely change if EVERY month was NOTHING but the same items (*cough* Beauty Army, anyone?)


----------



## Souly (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, to be frank, I don't care that items go through multiple box cycles--I don't view it as "leftovers". It's still something I have yet to try; this feeling would most likely change if EVERY month was NOTHING but the same items (*cough* Beauty Army, anyone?)


 Have to agree w/ you Frank


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same. Birchbox is on probation with me. All of my boxes have been items that were really not my preference or items I would never use. I think a lot of us have different ideas of what makes a box good. Either this will change my mind or I will come to the conclusion that BB is just not my cup of tea.


 Same! This is a make or break month for me!



> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope that they make September freaking amazing. After having so many upset subscribers in August, you would think they'd be trying to redeem themselves. I know a lot of people (myself included) threatened to cancel if things don't shape up, from the quality of the samples to the horrible customer service and the crazy shipping issues (which I feel can't be ALL USPS's fault since there has been so much in the past few months), to the inequality of the items in the boxes, they have some serious making up to us to do!! They really need to step it up if they don't want to lose good customers! I'm really hoping they have something awesome in store for their 2 year anniversary!





> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It wasn't a matter of liking or disliking I suppose. I got three items that I can't use due to overly sensitive skin (2 kinds of self tanning wipes and a brightening cleanser). Now it's not their fault but the fact remains that I ended up liking only one item out of the whole box (the razor). Yes it is about experimentation but I am finding I am items I can't even try because of ingredients a lot. Once again, not their fault but it is why I said that I am wondering if this is just not the box for me. I have other subs where I don't have this problem, or if I do it is usually only one item in the box . September is make or break for me.


 Yeah, it's frustrating. I had one box where three of the items were a no go for me (I'm a nut allergy, got a larabar, and lavender, which the blender cleanser (to clean WHAT beauty blender? I might ask) and perfume had lavender)

I emailed another company and they said that they couldn't guarentee that I wouldn't have the almond oil products and so they felt wrong taking my money, but they hoped to change to acommodate allergies soon. I'll subscribe to that company, because of the CS alone!!



> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I said before that this last box was my worst box to date (the Stila foundation card was my "big ticket" item). However, I used the card, despite being bitter over it. I LOVED it. I went to Sephora the next day and bought the full size. I have found my new HG foundation/concealer combo. As mad as I was at getting that sample, it paid off in the end. Once again, I think BB knows me better than I know myself. (scary)
> 
> Can't wait to see what September brings!


 I like the concealer, but I can't tell if I like the foundation because I could only use it once!! This is a product I'd have totally bought, if the sample had been bigger and I had been able to try it more than once.



> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was really disappointed with my August Birchbox - so much so that I wrote a couple of emails to Birchbox. I was especially disappointed about the "deluxe" sized samples that I received (Stila card, Caldera soaps, Yube Moisturizer, Juicy perfume) that were all marked "Sample only. Not for sale." To me, when I see those words it means that those samples are meant to be given out for free. Sephora specifically had the Stila card and the Yube Moisturizer as free samples. Perfume vials like the ones that Birchbox always includes are given away at perfume counters all the time. And Caldera gives away samples of the soaps on their website (side note: if you wanted to sample the soaps but they weren't in your box, Caldera will send you a whole bunch of samples if you fill out their contact form requesting some). I wrote to Birchbox asking why I was paying for samples that were marked not for sale. Their response was that Birchbox works with companies to provide samples and that it was providing a service so that I didn't have to go round up the samples myself. I understand I'm paying for a service, but I'm also paying for the deluxe sized samples that Birchbox promises. I wouldn't pay $10 every month if Birchbox advertised itself as a service that rounded up free samples and then sent them to me...
> 
> ...


Interesting. Now I bet if I called, I'd get a different answer!!!


----------



## kisha90 (Aug 31, 2012)

I agree with *tinkerbll* I also got those samples which basically said free but I'm sticking with Birchbox because it is always a mystery and it does introduce me to new brands.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Aug 31, 2012)

Even with all my complaints, Birchbox's point system and frequent discounts are what keep me subbed every month. If they change the point system, it would be more difficult to justify keeping my subscription.

I didn't like that they changed the Plus 2 Sample pack deal so that I'd have to buy 2 products from that month's box...


----------



## Pattycakes (Aug 31, 2012)

I dunno.  I got a gift subscription last Christmas that will probably be ending in November.  I used to think "Oh, this is awesome!  I'll ask for it AGAIN at Christmas!"  Now I'm not so sure... I've been pretty "meh" lately, too"


----------



## jms990 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have been a BB since January 2012, and I can honestly say I have yet to get a good box.  I always seem to get the weird items that are in a few of the boxes, and never the full size cool stuff I see on Youtube.  I am very disappointed with BB and will not be subscribing after my sub has ended.


----------



## diana16 (Aug 31, 2012)

if September isnt good then i will cancel and move on to something better, i have been wanting to try  SS but i dont have money to add another sub. August was my first month so im trying to stay positive with this


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Aug 31, 2012)

Subtotal $150.98 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Shipping, 20% Off For You, 20foryou, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$38.20 400 reward points -$40.00 Grand Total $72.78 More than half off. I love you Birchbox.


----------



## diana16 (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Subtotal $150.98
> 
> Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
> ...


wow you got a deal lol thats great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm very curious as to why some people are getting a 20% off code, and some are not.


----------



## jkwynn (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm very curious as to why some people are getting a 20% off code, and some are not.


 I got an email 3 days ago with this title: 

Find Beauty Bliss With 20% Off Best Sellers
and the code 20foryou was inside it - good for full-size orders over $35. Expires today.


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email 3 days ago with this title:
> 
> ...


 I don't even remember the last time I got any kind of code.


----------



## fanta romanta (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't even remember the last time I got any kind of code.


 A lot of my BB emails get sent to my spam folder, which I only look at MAYBE once every other month. I've missed so much stuff... I don't get it, though, because it's only _some_ of my BB emails - a lot of them do end up in my inbox. Weird. :T


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 1, 2012)

If anyones interested, groupon goods is selling a 4oz container of gloss moderne for $19 including shipping.


----------



## Candyfloss1 (Sep 1, 2012)

When do they usually post what will be in the new month's box?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Candyfloss1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When do they usually post what will be in the new month's box?


 Do you mean the BB spoiler video?


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Sep 1, 2012)

> Subtotal $150.98 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Shipping, 20% Off For You, 20foryou, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$38.20 400 reward points -$40.00 Grand Total $72.78 More than half off. I love you Birchbox.


 What did you get!?! I know I'm not the only one that wants to know lol


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Sep 1, 2012)

> I don't even remember the last time I got any kind of code.Â


 Did you ever opt out of emails with birchbox? I think it was discussed last month that if you opt out of their emails you don't get discount codes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheetahchirps (Sep 1, 2012)

> the month previous i had a tinted moisturizer in golden (my profile says light)


 The same thing happened to me with BB and SS so I emailed Jouer and told them I got a shade that wasn't suitable for me and would like to receive samples of shades I can use. One of the shades they suggested was Golden. So it sounds like they were following your profile if Jouer themselves believe this is approriate for light skin. They may also have considered that light skin deepens in the summer. I don't like the Golden because it clashes with my cool pink undertones. The Pearl is much better.


----------



## lauravee (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you ever opt out of emails with birchbox? I think it was discussed last month that if you opt out of their emails you don't get discount codes


 I never get discounts but dont remember opting out of emails, I'm looking on the site to see if I can opt in just in case and can't find where. Any idea?


----------



## plutorayz (Sep 1, 2012)

I emailed them sometime last month about anniversary codes (which you need to be subscribed to get :| ) 

http://birchbox.us1.list-manage.com/subscribe?u=a20de1d246ec7dd9cd7388fed&amp;id=06e9d5dcaf


----------



## NutMeg19 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey did they send out different survey emails? I got an email for a survey regarding their CS. I was noticing in the August's thread that there was a survey about a potential lifestyle box? .I may have read over it wrong. Anyways, as I said, I got the CS survey email...yeaaahhhh. Funny part is that I didn't get any emails on missing box account, which I've had for..23 months. I just found that ironic. And, boy did they get an earful in that little "any other comments" box!


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you ever opt out of emails with birchbox? I think it was discussed last month that if you opt out of their emails you don't get discount codes


 Nope, I never opted out. I get plenty of emails from Birchbox - reminding me to spend my bonus points, informing me that 15% goes toward their charity this month, letting me know I have only a few days left for free shipping on this month's product, pointing out how important is is that I buy from their shop - just none offering any type of discount on any purchases. Which is why I just bought a Juicy perfume at Macy's instead of from Birchbox.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Sep 1, 2012)

> Nope, I never opted out. I get plenty of emails from Birchbox - reminding me to spend my bonus points, informing me that 15% goes toward their charity this month, letting me know I have only a few days left for free shipping on this month's product, pointing out how important is is that I buy from their shop - just none offering any type of discount on any purchases. Which is why I just bought a Juicy perfume at Macy's instead of from Birchbox.Â


 I actually went and checked my email after I posted. Sure enough, I had a coupon for one of my accounts but not the other. I just made a purchase on the account I didn't get the coupon for and I have never bought anything through the account I did get one for. However, there's no use in speculating as to "what ifs" because if birchbox truly has a method to their madness I don't think I will ever understand it. Dont get me wrong, I love birchbox but their lack of consistency is their company's biggest downfall. Their customer service is so poor due to it!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey did they send out different survey emails? I got an email for a survey regarding their CS. I was noticing in the August's thread that there was a survey about a potential lifestyle box? .I may have read over it wrong. Anyways, as I said, I got the CS survey email...yeaaahhhh. Funny part is that I didn't get any emails on missing box account, which I've had for..23 months. I just found that ironic. And, boy did they get an earful in that little "any other comments" box!


 I never received any sort of survey email.


----------



## serendipity720 (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The same thing happened to me with BB and SS so I emailed Jouer and told them I got a shade that wasn't suitable for me and would like to receive samples of shades I can use. One of the shades they suggested was Golden. So it sounds like they were following your profile if Jouer themselves believe this is approriate for light skin. They may also have considered that light skin deepens in the summer. I don't like the Golden because it clashes with my cool pink undertones. The Pearl is much better.


 I put that I was the palest shade on there (on the BB profile) and I got the color in pearl. It matched my skin tone perfectly, but I'm like paper white lol


----------



## lauravee (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them sometime last month about anniversary codes (which you need to be subscribed to get :| )
> 
> http://birchbox.us1.list-manage.com/subscribe?u=a20de1d246ec7dd9cd7388fed&amp;id=06e9d5dcaf


 Thanks for this link. It says I am already subscribed but I never got any codes and have been a subscriber for 7 months now...


----------



## Candyfloss1 (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you mean the BB spoiler video?


 

I don't know what that is.  I'm just curious about when it has the link on the website about September's box.  It still says August, and I'm just curious about what this month's will be.  Sorry I'm so clueless.


----------



## bells (Sep 1, 2012)

I have a pending charge on my CC for next month's box. Yay?

Hilariously my box page still shows August, and that it's shipping soon. BB accidentally sent me two boxes last month, maybe I'm due to get a third.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The same thing happened to me with BB and SS so I emailed Jouer and told them I got a shade that wasn't suitable for me and would like to receive samples of shades I can use. One of the shades they suggested was Golden. So it sounds like they were following your profile if Jouer themselves believe this is approriate for light skin. They may also have considered that light skin deepens in the summer. I don't like the Golden because it clashes with my cool pink undertones. The Pearl is much better.


 I have 4 birchbox subs &amp; received Golden in one and Pearl in another.  I have light for both of them so I always wonder what they are thinking.  I did like the Pearl but like you said, the Golden wasn't good, I have pink undertones too.


----------



## Caligirl132 (Sep 1, 2012)

i just ordered mine two days ago thanks for the little extra push!!! my guess is that they will do a night time moisturizer, a fall fragrance, maybe a face or hair mask, and hopefully some sort off fall makeup item   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> getting excited for the spoiler video and my shipping info  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 1, 2012)

last month I didn't get charged until the 6th but I've already been charged for this months BB! I wonder if that means it'll be an early month! I'm so excited.


----------



## BettieCrocker (Sep 1, 2012)

Do they automatically debit your account or do they prompt you to charge it when your a monthly subscriber?


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 1, 2012)

> Do they automatically debit your account or do they prompt you to charge it when your a monthly subscriber?


 They automatically charge my card. I've never gotten a notice saying that they were charging for the next box.


----------



## Pellen (Sep 1, 2012)

Yup already charged for both birch box and myglam today! Woot Woot, still waiting for Sample society.


----------



## LAtPoly (Sep 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fanta romanta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly? I'll be happy with my box as long as my tracking info for it doesn't say "No information available at this time; please check back in 24-48 hours" for TWO AND A HALF WEEKS. In that time, the products that were supposedly my box (according to my BB account page) changed 3 times... I didn't get my box until the middle/end of last week!
> 
> Anyway... rant over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm with y'all, I'd love to see some fall trends in the box, especially as far as nail polish and makeup (blush? eyeshadow?) goes. Maybe a crisp apple-scented perfume sample?


 My box never arrived...it got close but has yet to leave the Los Angeles (Bell Garden) hub.  I look very forward to my Birchbox each month, so having it not arrived bummed me out.   It was the tanning towel/DDF box that lots of ppl complained about, but I was okay with everything in it.  I do use Kate Somerville's face tan towels all the time.  A Brightening cleanser intrigued me.  A razor...whatevs.  And I was curious about the perfume even...

Right now I'm a little bummed out on Birchbox.  They comped me a free box since they ran out of extras.  I'm sure I could call and complain and get some much appreciated points but frankly - I don't want to waste the time and there is nothing I'm lusting over in the shop right now.  Frankly, Birchbox has been really good to me up to this point and at the end of the day it was the USPS's fault. 

But not having a box for over a month, and waiting/hoping...some of the excitement is lost.  I'm hoping September renews that spirit for me because typically I adore Birchbox.  

I think these sample companies forget that excitement is one of the components to keeping customers happy and when they send you the "your box has shipped!" email you get excited.  And then...it doesn't arrive in a timely manner and you get bummed.  I have the same complaint w/Glossybox...still waiting for my box.  But my excitement for it is now reduced after waiting for 2 weeks...


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Sep 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What did you get!?! I know I'm not the only one that wants to know lol


Haha I got:

1) The Balla deodorant powder from this month's Birchbox Man. This is for my boyfriend. It smells sooo glorious i want to use it myself!

2) Benta Berry Face cream from last month's Birchbox man. He never thought he'd be a face-lotion wearer, but he is hooked on this stuff.

3) Ursa Major Face Wash. Also for my boyfriend. I don't think this has been in any box yet, but i wanted to find him a good face wash, and this had a bear on it and mentioned pine... so i was like "yep, manly boyfriend smell", so i know he'll really like it.

For me:

4) Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide from last month's box. It smells like Pez/Fruit loops and I really love it.

5) Zoya Birchbox Blogger Collection Nail polish. I'm interested in trying jellies, have been on a huge nail polish kick ever sine Zoya BOGO, and these are limited editions exclusive to Birchbox so i had to. Plus they look gorgeous and perfect for my vacation to Key West in two weeks!

6) Comodynes Self tanning wipes in Intensive. Loves these babies.

7) Zoya Remove+ nail polish remover (Zoya was sold out).

8 )Larabar Uber in Cherry Cobbler. MMM got these last month and they are delish, plus it was my second full size product from the August box, so i qualified for the free sample back which I chose:

9) The Jouer lip crap (which don't want).. but it came with the Talika Lipocils Expert eye lash serum that i really want to try, so win.

Overall, a great buy, especially with more than half off! Now if i can only cough up the money for the $58.00 Shu Uemura Full Shimmer Conditioner.....


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 2, 2012)

Yup, charged as well


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Sep 2, 2012)

> Haha I got: 1) The Balla deodorant powder from this month's Birchbox Man. This is for my boyfriend. It smells sooo glorious i want to use it myself! 2) Benta Berry Face cream from last month's Birchbox man. He never thought he'd be a face-lotion wearer, but he is hooked on this stuff. 3) Ursa Major Face Wash. Also for my boyfriend. I don't think this has been in any box yet, but i wanted to find him a good face wash, and this had a bear on it and mentioned pine... so i was like "yep, manly boyfriend smell", so i know he'll really like it. For me: 4) Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide from last month's box. It smells like Pez/Fruit loops and I really love it. 5) Zoya Birchbox Blogger Collection Nail polish. I'm interested in trying jellies, have been on a huge nail polish kick ever sine Zoya BOGO, and these are limited editions exclusive to Birchbox so i had to. Plus they look gorgeous and perfect for my vacation to Key West in two weeks! 6) Comodynes Self tanning wipes in Intensive. Loves these babies. 7) Zoya Remove+ nail polish remover (Zoya was sold out). 8 )Larabar Uber in Cherry Cobbler. MMM got these last month and they are delish, plus it was my second full size product from the August box, so i qualified for the free sample back which I chose: 9) The Jouer lip crap (which don't want).. but it came with the Talika Lipocils Expert eye lash serum that i really want to try, so win. Overall, a great buy, especially with more than half off! Now if i can only cough up the money for the $58.00 Shu Uemura Full Shimmer Conditioner.....


 Awww you are a super sweet gf getting him all that stuff! My bf loves the khiel's soap he got a few months back so I'll be getting it for him soon. I love the alterna! It totally smells like fruit loops/pez and you just reminded me that I NEED the blogger collection! Thanks for sharing and have an awesome vaca! Ps the alterna reminds me of these cookies I make. I get asked to make these for all my family functions no matter what season it is! They smell/taste just like fruit loops/pez and are super easy to make....sorry I'm just so excited it's ALMOST time to turn the ovens on again ladies! [=http://allrecipes.com/recipe/easy-lemon-cake-cookies-with-icing/detail.aspx][/] (ps the lemon extract is not necessary)


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 2, 2012)

I got my Plus 2 packs yesterday. Well, one of two that I ordered. I really like the DDF cleanser, and cannot wait to try the Amika. I'm going to let it soak in my hair while I spend some time by the pool today. Despite being shipped at the exact same time, the one I used points for made it here, and the one I got with an order is MIA.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Sep 2, 2012)

> Awww you are a super sweet gf getting him all that stuff! My bf loves the khiel's soap he got a few months back so I'll be getting it for him soon. I love the alterna! It totally smells like fruit loops/pez and you just reminded me that I NEED the blogger collection! Thanks for sharing and have an awesome vaca! Ps the alterna reminds me of these cookies I make. I get asked to make these for all my family functions no matter what season it is! They smell/taste just like fruit loops/pez and are super easy to make....sorry I'm just so excited it's ALMOST time to turn the ovens on again ladies! [=http://allrecipes.com/recipe/easy-lemon-cake-cookies-with-icing/detail.aspx][/] (ps the lemon extract is not necessary)


 Haha I got my boyfriend signed up for Birchbox man when they first started and I love seeing him open his box each month and find things he likes. Before me, he'd use whatever was in the shower as body wash/face wash.. now he's realizing how nice it is to have certain products meant for specific things. I can't wait to see how he likes the face wash. And oh man, LEMON CAKE COOKIES?? Lemon is my boyfriend's favorite. I will DEFINITELY have to make these, thank you!!! I'm way too excited for fall baking, too!


----------



## Roxane68 (Sep 2, 2012)

I was pleased with my Aug BB and it was my first. Wish I could get some spoilers for Sept's!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Sep 2, 2012)

im hoping this month is better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im excited to see what we get in this month


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 2, 2012)

YAY! We are a week away from seeing September boxes! man that is quick!


----------



## JessP (Sep 2, 2012)

> YAY! We are a week away from seeing September boxes! man that is quick!


 So crazy! I cannot believe it's September already!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Sep 2, 2012)

MUST. HAVE. SPOILERS.


----------



## Steffi (Sep 2, 2012)

Hoping September's box is better than August...oh man.  Then again, I doubt mine could get any WORSE.


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Sep 2, 2012)

There are a bunch of items in the "What's New" section that I don't recall seeing before...(hidden just in case!) Beauty is Life Lipstick, Per-fekt Beauty Skin Perfection Gel, Benefit Box O' Powders, Kelly Van Gogh hair color...  I would be happy to get any of those! 




  Do you guys remember seeing any of these in the new section before??


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Sep 2, 2012)

> There are a bunch of items in the "What's New" section that I don't recall seeing before...(hidden just in case!) Beauty is Life Lipstick, Per-fekt Beauty Skin Perfection Gel, Benefit Box O' Powders, Kelly Van Gogh hair color...Â  I would be happy to get any of those!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  Do you guys remember seeing any of these in the new section before??


 I saw those Friday but wasn't sure if they were new, and I kinda doubt they'd send highlighting kits and hair color, you know?


----------



## mimosette (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd be thrilled by anything from

Per-fekt.
I'm a huge fan of that company.

BB has got to be the slowest shipping place I order from, and let me tell you, I do a lot of online shopping. (chronic health condition that can flare with no warning and make walking &amp; using hands hard , so I'm pushing some days just to do my job and drive home)

I ordered from the BB store, and I've never seen such a FUBARed shipping system and method. I could have gotten a package from Korea by now.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Sep 2, 2012)

> I'd be thrilled by anything from
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm a huge fan of that company. BB has got to be the slowest shipping place I order from, and let me tell you, I do a lot of online shopping. (chronic health condition that can flare with no warning and make walking &amp; using hands hard , so I'm pushing some days just to do my job and drive home) I ordered from the BB store, and I've never seen such a FUBARed shipping system and method. I could have gotten a package from Korea by now. issoff: that's strange. My orders from witchbox always ship within 1 to 2 business days from placing my order, then I receive it 2 business days after that. I'm in PA though.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Sep 2, 2012)

Im in PA but it seems to take at least a week. Im alright with my box taking that long, but not shipments I'm paying for. Sephora, on the other hand, had it to me within days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> that's strange. My orders from witchbox always ship within 1 to 2 business days from placing my order, then I receive it 2 business days after that. I'm in PA though.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Sep 2, 2012)

Hahaha you know I meant Birchbox, but that's too funny to change.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 2, 2012)

My BB orders come really quickly--but that might be because I'm in NYC.  My BB boxes, on the other hand....


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 2, 2012)

When I've ordered from the BB shop, it's always pretty fast. But yes, the monthly boxes are a different story lol.


----------



## mimosette (Sep 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's strange. My orders from witchbox always ship within 1 to 2 business days from placing my order, then I receive it 2 business days after that. I'm in PA though.


witchbox ! LMAO!

I got my "Your order has shipped" email three whole business days before, according to tracking, my package was even accepted by the shipper. I'd be fine if they'd just be up front about the whole shipping thing, just send me the email on the actual day the package actually physically ships.

I've checked their postage labels when I got boxes before against my shipping emails, and they do indeed lie about the shipping date by a couple of days, at least for me they always have.  The label on the box will be dated for later than my notification emails.

According to tracking, it took 5 days for this last order to be accepted at the initial shipping point.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 3, 2012)

This month I received one bb order in 5.days and another in 2. So I guess there's no telling. My boxes usually get here 4 days after they ship.


----------



## antonella (Sep 3, 2012)

it migth be good this month since its their second year annirversary


----------



## brio444 (Sep 3, 2012)

Wasn't their one-year the friendship bracelet month?  That was kind of... weird.


----------



## kcrowebird (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> witchbox ! LMAO!


 Someone ALWAYS slips and makes this mistake. I laugh every time... it never gets old.

Regarding the shipping, it pisses me off that they are allowed to lie about the ship date. There should be a law against that or something.


----------



## Roxane68 (Sep 3, 2012)

Since August was my first Birchbox, I was wondering is there a time limit on how long they allow you to review the products received in your box. I haven't reviewed the razor or the Beautyfix makeup remover things because I haven't used them yet. I didn't know if I had to rush to use them to review or I still had some time?


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since August was my first Birchbox, I was wondering is there a time limit on how long they allow you to review the products received in your box. I haven't reviewed the razor or the Beautyfix makeup remover things because I haven't used them yet. I didn't know if I had to rush to use them to review or I still had some time?


 I don't think you can review last month's box once your current month's box shows up on your account.


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think you can review last month's box once your current month's box shows up on your account.


 The new one doesn't usually show up until the 10th or so, though.


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Sep 3, 2012)

Box pages are 404-ing up to box #29...


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 3, 2012)

> Someone ALWAYS slips and makes this mistake. I laugh every time... it never gets old. Regarding the shipping, it pisses me off that they are allowed to lie about the ship date. There should be a law against that or something.


 Agreed. The ship date should be the ship date, not the date they claim to ship it so they can say that it shipped by the 10th.


----------



## Linnake (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box pages are 404-ing up to box #29...


 Woohoo!

Question ladies! So I sent myself the referral link to sign up for a second box, but I haven't gotten the points yet and I've been billed for September so the first month should be considered over... so how long did it take for you to get your referral points?


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Woohoo!
> ...


 At the end of the new person's first month


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box pages are 404-ing up to box #29...


 How can you tell? Do you have a link you could share??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Woohoo!
> ...


 I never received any referral points for referring myself. There was a discussion about this in the August thread. I don't think they give referral points for referring yourself anymore. Seemed to be the consensus last month.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never received any referral points for referring myself. There was a discussion about this in the August thread. I don't think they give referral points for referring yourself anymore. Seemed to be the consensus last month.


 Not sure about getting points for referring yourself, but you do get points if you purchase a gift subscription for yourself.


----------



## mellee (Sep 3, 2012)

=)  Hello.  I'm Mel - new here.

I just got my first Birchbox last month, and since I just happened on them from a link on the side of FB I didn't use anyone's referral.  A week or so after I got my box, I think, I got points for referring myself.  (Which was a nice surprise!)

What's a box # page, and what's it mean when it 404s?  (Sorry if I should search the forums for the answer rather than ask...)


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm excited, and I can't believe September 10th is only a week away!


----------



## denise89 (Sep 3, 2012)

When does the list for the different boxes usually come up? I'm too excited to see, I hope they redeem theirselves from last months box! If this next box is a bust I'm switching to myglam for sure.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When does the list for the different boxes usually come up? I'm too excited to see, I hope they redeem theirselves from last months box! If this next box is a bust I'm switching to myglam for sure.


 You mean the list zadidoll puts up? She's got some Jedi tricks about finding what's in the boxes lol..but so far it looks as though we're at around 29 box options? Haven't seen the BB spoiler video yet, but I hope we're in for some really good stuff that's spread through most of the boxes..especially since so many feel last month was a total bust.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 3, 2012)

I referred myself to get a second account in July, signed up with the invite code they sent me when my spot opened up, and got the points on my main account immediately.


----------



## Linnake (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I referred myself to get a second account in July, signed up with the invite code they sent me when my spot opened up, and got the points on my main account immediately.


 Hmmm... I even used a different card and had it shipped to a different address (home instead of work where I get my other one). I guess since ultimately my billing addresses are the same they can tell?  I did go back and check the August thread and someone said the CS told her they don't give out points if you refer yourself. It seems like this might be another one of the those areas where BB can't get their story straight.


----------



## denise89 (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You mean the list zadidoll puts up? She's got some Jedi tricks about finding what's in the boxes lol..but so far it looks as though we're at around 29 box options? Haven't seen the BB spoiler video yet, but I hope we're in for some really good stuff that's spread through most of the boxes..especially since so many feel last month was a total bust.


 Yes! that list from zadidoll, I'm too eager to see the options! I always wonder how she got them lol. I havent seen any spoilers yet either, it probably is still too early.


----------



## Linnake (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! that list from zadidoll, I'm too eager to see the options! I always wonder how she got them lol. I havent seen any spoilers yet either, it probably is still too early.


 If I recall she usually gets them a couple days before the 10th, and then we all start to narrow down which box we might get by finding any sample we've gotten previously.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! that list from zadidoll, I'm too eager to see the options! I always wonder how she got them lol. I havent seen any spoilers yet either, it probably is still too early.


 She must still be working on it lol..I know, I do look forward to that list every month for cheats on the box contents..anyone find any new items yet in the BB store?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 3, 2012)

> Hmmm... I even used a different card and had it shipped to a different address (home instead of work where I get my other one). I guess since ultimately my billing addresses are the same they can tell? Â I did go back and check the August thread and someone said the CS told her they don't give out points if you refer yourself. It seems like this might be another one of the those areas where BB can't get their story straight.


 Yeah...I even used the same name, address, card and billing address. I didn't expect to get points, they just showed up!


----------



## denise89 (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I recall she usually gets them a couple days before the 10th, and then we all start to narrow down which box we might get by finding any sample we've gotten previously.


 That is actually a good method. This is only my 3rd box! So I'm pretty new, I'll try that even though I probably will have too many choices to choose from but its nice to see an idea of what you can get.


----------



## xheidi (Sep 4, 2012)

im thinking if i want to resubscribed. kinda bummed i canceled in august and you guys got a razor!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 4, 2012)

This will be my 6th BB. I was wow-ed by July, let down by August, and hoping that September is awesome. I considered cancelling after August's box, but I guess I'm just hoping it will be so much better. I can't wait to see what the spoilers are though!


----------



## jorja628 (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks like the "My Account" page has been updated for September Box Shipping Information, but is not yet clickable. Maybe tomorrow, the first business day of the month?


----------



## JessP (Sep 4, 2012)

> Looks like the "My Account" page has been updated for September Box Shipping Information, but is not yet clickable. Maybe tomorrow, the first business day of the month?


 I hope so!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 4, 2012)

This will be my third box, but I noticed in the shop there's a brand under the "New Products" section called Chantecaille... do you think we'll be getting them in our boxes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 4, 2012)

Really excited for another Birchbox this month. However, I have a feeling Birchbox is going to make me go broke, haha. I loved the Oscar Blandi shampoo they sent out last month. I have very dry and frizzy hair and I literally have never had my hair feel so soft and even shiny. I was so surprised after the first use. I thought maybe I was over exaggerating but I tried it a second time with the same results. I guess I read it wrong before because I had it set in my mind it was $10.50 a bottle, come to find out its actually $20. Super expensive for a shampoo and conditioner that won't last too long in reality. The question now is, should I wait until I have enough points to get them nearly free, or go for the splurge now? Sooo torn. I'm not sure if I can wait the three or four months it's going to take to rack up the points. Arrrgh.


----------



## mstlcmn (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really excited for another Birchbox this month. However, I have a feeling Birchbox is going to make me go broke, haha. I loved the Oscar Blandi shampoo they sent out last month. I have very dry and frizzy hair and I literally have never had my hair feel so soft and even shiny. I was so surprised after the first use. I thought maybe I was over exaggerating but I tried it a second time with the same results. I guess I read it wrong before because I had it set in my mind it was $10.50 a bottle, come to find out its actually $20. Super expensive for a shampoo and conditioner that won't last too long in reality. The question now is, should I wait until I have enough points to get them nearly free, or go for the splurge now? Sooo torn. I'm not sure if I can wait the three or four months it's going to take to rack up the points. Arrrgh.


 I see the Oscar Blandi shampoo and conditioner at Marshall's/TJMaxx very often for $7.99 a bottle, you might want to check your local stores first!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see the Oscar Blandi shampoo and conditioner at Marshall's/TJMaxx very often for $7.99 a bottle, you might want to check your local stores first!


 Wowza! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## tameloy (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see the Oscar Blandi shampoo and conditioner at Marshall's/TJMaxx very often for $7.99 a bottle, you might want to check your local stores first!


 I got them at Ross for $4.99!


----------



## fireflyy (Sep 4, 2012)

I just got off the waiting list for Birchbox! It only took a few weeks for me. People must've REALLY hated August or something.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 4, 2012)

I hope we get spoilers soon. I'm getting impatient here.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Sep 4, 2012)

> This will be my third box, but I noticed in the shop there's a brand under the "New Products" section called Chantecaille... do you think we'll be getting them in our boxes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No way of knowing yet, but I hope so. Been wanting to try that brand for forever and it's pricey.


----------



## Caryatid (Sep 4, 2012)

I think I have a year coming up in October, maybe?

Want spoilers...


----------



## tameloy (Sep 4, 2012)

Hoping for a fall themed box....would love to see the Zoya fall collection this month!! Hint hint BB!!! (wishful thinking)


----------



## lovelywhim (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hoping for a fall themed box....would love to see the Zoya fall collection this month!! Hint hint BB!!! (wishful thinking)


 I'm totally hoping for one of these Essie nail polishes that Birchbox blogged about!


----------



## amandah (Sep 4, 2012)

> I'm totally hoping for one of these Essie nail polishes that Birchbox blogged about!


 Omg those are so pretty!


----------



## tameloy (Sep 4, 2012)

> I'm totally hoping for one of these Essie nail polishes that Birchbox blogged about!


 OMG. YES. Is Essie one of their brands?


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fireflyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got off the waiting list for Birchbox! It only took a few weeks for me. People must've REALLY hated August or something.


 I've been on the waiting list for about three weeks now, I think, so maybe I'm next.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## calexxia (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG. YES. Is Essie one of their brands?


 It is a brand that has been in previous boxes, if that's what you mean.


----------



## tameloy (Sep 4, 2012)

> It is a brand that has been in previous boxes, if that's what you mean.


 Gotcha. Yep, that's what I meant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 4, 2012)

> Hoping for a fall themed box....would love to see the Zoya fall collection this month!! Hint hint BB!!! (wishful thinking)


 I was totally thinking the exact same thing!! But I would be happy with the Essie as well. I love gretting new nail polish


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 4, 2012)

If Essie was sampled again this month I would flip! I just got a ton of zoya's with bogo and julep with a penny deal but i love essie and i never buy them that often just because they don't do promotions or sales often (if ever?).


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 4, 2012)

Items that I see in the "New" section


Chantecaille Brilliant Gloss 
Anastasia Beverly Hills Lash Genius

Annick Goutal Body Cream

Osmotics Cosmeceuticals Blue Copper 5 Firming Elasticity Repair

Benefit Box O' Powders

Sumita Brow Set

Big Beautiful Eyes - Eye Contouring Kit

SabonÂ® Sorbet Body Gel

Chantecaille Faux Cils Mascara

Benefit Creaseless Cream Eyeshadow / Liner

Chantecaille Les PÃ©tales LumiÃ¨re de Rose


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 4, 2012)

Benefit or Chantecaille would be nice..or some nail polish lol.. will have to wait and see. Wonder if there'll be extras or another BB Find this month.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm going to try hard not to look at the shipping info since it's never up to date and frequently wrong anyway. It will the Birchbox or MyGlam bag sitting somewhere for three days (in a post office site I mean) but already be in my mailbox or have no information for several days then update everything for the last few days all at once.

This is also my last month for Birchbox unless it is very VERY good.

I will keep the NB Test Tube, My Glam (and hope for something other than nail polish but I really like the number of full-size products I get from them. If I had to keep just one I'd keep My Glam), and Love for Food, Love with Food? Anyway, the yummy $12 food one.


----------



## Stefilee (Sep 4, 2012)

I would love a benefit blush. I will probably get one with my points if their isn't one in my box.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Sep 4, 2012)

How do the points work exactly?  Lets say an item costs $30 and I have lets say 250 points.  Will it take all 250 points and take off $20 dollars or $25?  or will it only take 200 points for $20 and leave me with 50?


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do the points work exactly?  Lets say an item costs $30 and I have lets say 250 points.  Will it take all 250 points and take off $20 dollars or $25?  or will it only take 200 points for $20 and leave me with 50?


 200 for $20 and leave you 50  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Points are redeemed in multiples of 100.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 4, 2012)

Does anyone know if they have ever given out Benefit products? I have been with BB since January and have never once seen Benefit products in the boxes, but they have been in the shop all that time.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 200 for $20 and leave you 50  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Points are redeemed in multiples of 100.


 Thanks Meg!


----------



## craigster (Sep 4, 2012)

I actually referred myself but didn't get any points yet!


----------



## crazymomma10 (Sep 4, 2012)

Just saw this on their FB

Contain yourselves ladies... A Tristan Prettyman x BIRCHBOX collaboration is happening. Stay tuned!

Who is Tristan Prettyman? I guess I am out of the loop on that one. I am guessing this is Oct. Box though.


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 4, 2012)

...when I got googled that name, I got a singer/songwriter. Huh?


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just saw this on their FB
> 
> ...


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Sep 4, 2012)

Im guessing they are going to try to push her music on us and it will be the "lifestyle" extra


----------



## lovelywhim (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just saw this on their FB
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymomma10 (Sep 4, 2012)

Listening to a bit of her music on I-tunes, it's okay, nothing that I would be thrilled about nor upset about. I hope they don't push more music on us. Those earbuds were cute but horrible quality.


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 4, 2012)

WANT. SPOILERS. NOW.

I saw that bit on their FB page about the singer/songwriter. I've never even heard of her until today. Her music is not something I'd really listen to so I am not really excited about that sponsored box. Meh.


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WANT. SPOILERS. NOW.
> 
> I saw that bit on their FB page about the singer/songwriter. I've never even heard of her until today. Her music is not something I'd really listen to so I am not really excited about that sponsored box. Meh.


It doesnt say itll be a sponsored box. It just says in collaboration with. Meaning it can just be the lifestyle extra.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 4, 2012)

idk if anyone noticed but the birchbox site isnt working. wonder why....


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PinkCupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> idk if anyone noticed but the birchbox site isnt working. wonder why....


 Its too early for them to be uploading the new products, so my guess is they are uploading our tracking #s


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 4, 2012)

i knew that name tristan prettyman sounded familiar, my boyfriend from like  5 years ago listened to her, he was in to that beachy guitar singer song writer stuff like jack johnson and if i remember correctly she's like that too.

not really interested in anything that reminds me of those days hahhahh.


----------



## JessP (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just saw this on their FB
> 
> ...


----------



## nicolasangeeta (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm really scared that this box isn't going to be good because none of the products I've gotten in the past two months have impressed me. &lt;_&lt; 
On the other hand, I've finally gathered up 300 points and I think I'm ready to buy something. Any suggestions?


----------



## tevans (Sep 4, 2012)

IN RESPONSE TO YANELIB27 They have given out Befine products but that was a huge mess. Some of the samples were expired and Befine didn't do much to help out and BB was left to clean up the mess . So I'd be surprised if we see them again.


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> IN RESPONSE TO YANELIB27
> 
> They have given out Befine products but that was a huge mess. Some of the samples were expired and Befine didn't do much to help out and BB was left to clean up the mess . So I'd be surprised if we see them again.


 She was asking about Benefit products. Similar name, no scandal.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She was asking about Benefit products. Similar name, no scandal.


 ^ Yup!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 4, 2012)

I actually just picked up the Benefit Box O Powder because I was using up some points, getting refills of products, and redeeming the BBSUMMER50 code they had on FB for bonus points. Hope i like it!

I'm also not excited about the collab. I just hope this box is better than the August one.


----------



## ahkae (Sep 4, 2012)

Dying to see some spoilers. =/


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 4, 2012)

> Dying to see some spoilers. =/


 Ditto


----------



## ngardner8503 (Sep 4, 2012)

Is it bad that I have been checking this thread ALL DAY just dying to see if someone has seen a spoiler anywhere...LOL


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it bad that I have been checking this thread ALL DAY just dying to see if someone has seen a spoiler anywhere...LOL


 Me too. I want spoilers.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it bad that I have been checking this thread ALL DAY just dying to see if someone has seen a spoiler anywhere...LOL


 lol dont worry i keep coming back hoping for some spoilers too!


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol dont worry i keep coming back hoping for some spoilers too!


 Me, too!  I feel like I am getting too obsessed!  WHAT is the HOLD UP!?  AHHHHHH.....


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 4, 2012)

Eh I wouldn't mind a musical collaboration if the free download doesn't count as part of the box, and if the products actually had something to do with the person's personal style.  Even if it isn't my personal style, it's fun and cohesive and has something to do with a beauty box other than cross-promotion.


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah, this new no spoilers thing seriously bums me out.  That was more than half the fun, IMO.  And it kept the chat on here going almost all month!


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, this new no spoilers thing seriously bums me out.  That was more than half the fun, IMO.  And it kept the chat on here going almost all month!


 What?  So, have they decided NOT to do spoilers?  Seriously?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if they have ever given out Benefit products? I have been with BB since January and have never once seen Benefit products in the boxes, but they have been in the shop all that time.


 The only one I've seen is the Benefit Porefessional a few months back.  Other than that I'm not sure.  I haven't seen anything else either.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 4, 2012)

I think BB is cracking down on spoilers, which they did last month. It seemed later than previous months, the waiting period for a sneak peek. Lame. I agree, the spoilers really add to the whole BB process for me and keep me antsy with excitement.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Sep 4, 2012)

WEI to Go Sleep Over Kit: Real Clean and Ideal Skin and another WEI Kit
 are in the shop now.


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really excited for another Birchbox this month. However, I have a feeling Birchbox is going to make me go broke, haha. I loved the Oscar Blandi shampoo they sent out last month. I have very dry and frizzy hair and I literally have never had my hair feel so soft and even shiny. I was so surprised after the first use. I thought maybe I was over exaggerating but I tried it a second time with the same results. I guess I read it wrong before because I had it set in my mind it was $10.50 a bottle, come to find out its actually $20. Super expensive for a shampoo and conditioner that won't last too long in reality. The question now is, should I wait until I have enough points to get them nearly free, or go for the splurge now? Sooo torn. I'm not sure if I can wait the three or four months it's going to take to rack up the points. Arrrgh.


I think it does last a long time. I bought these in January at Sephora in JC Penny who was closing them out. I am still on the first bottle, but I only wash my hair every 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Sep 4, 2012)

Birchbox featured my friend Holley Maher the other month.. but it had nothing to do with the box it was just an interview on the birchbox blog and used her song in their video.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only know of her because she used to date (or still is dating) Jason Mraz. Her songs are pretty mellow.


 Yeah thats her... i think they recently broke off their engagement


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thetalambda2002* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think it does last a long time. I bought these in January at Sephora in JC Penny who was closing them out. I am still on the first bottle, but I only wash my hair every 2 or 3 days.


 Well with that bit of information and a potentially cheaper price, you ladies on this forum are being total enablers, haha. I'm going to see how long my sample lasts to get a rough estimate.


----------



## LAtPoly (Sep 4, 2012)

Well color-me-happy!  Guess what straggler _finally_ was delivered at my Post Office today!  Yup - my August Birchbox finally decided to make an appearance.

I want to _scold_ it big-time!  "Do you how worried I was?  You went all the way to FLORIDA before returning to CALIFORNIA!?!  Did you know that the GLOSSYBOX for August almost beat you this month?  Pssh!"

And...if I'm really lucky my Glossybox will be waiting for me TOO tomorrow!  Ahhh!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Sep 4, 2012)

> The only one I've seen is the Benefit Porefessional a few months back. Â Other than that I'm not sure. Â I haven't seen anything else either.


 I got the Porefessional in my very first box (December 2011). It was a nice size but I wasn't impressed with the actual product. It had a greasy feel to it but it wasn't actually. I couldn't get over that it felt like it was should be greasy....yaknowwhatimean?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Porefessional in my very first box (December 2011). It was a nice size but I wasn't impressed with the actual product. It had a greasy feel to it but it wasn't actually. I couldn't get over that it felt like it was should be greasy....yaknowwhatimean?


 That greasy feeling was probably from the large amount of silicones in the ingredients.  I can't wear silicones on my face.  As well as filling in pores it keeps my skin from breathing and I end up breaking out.  : (


----------



## dolceloure (Sep 4, 2012)

Judging by when the last couple months' spoilers were posted, looks like we've got to wait until the 8th. Ah! I can't wait that long!!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well color-me-happy!  Guess what straggler _finally_ was delivered at my Post Office today!  Yup - my August Birchbox finally decided to make an appearance.
> 
> ...


 Um, you are hilarious!! I'm cracking up here.



> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Porefessional in my very first box (December 2011). It was a nice size but I wasn't impressed with the actual product. It had a greasy feel to it but it wasn't actually. I couldn't get over that it felt like it was should be greasy....yaknowwhatimean?


 Interesting! I feel the opposite. I think it feels soft and nice! It's totally a HG for me!


----------



## LAtPoly (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Porefessional in my very first box (December 2011). It was a nice size but I wasn't impressed with the actual product. It had a greasy feel to it but it wasn't actually. I couldn't get over that it felt like it was should be greasy....yaknowwhatimean?


 I didn't want to like this one - in general I think Benefit is a little over-hyped.  But...I totally dig this primer.  It beats out Smashbox (which I like, don't get me wrong) and UD for me.


----------



## BettieCrocker (Sep 4, 2012)

Hmmmm... To days ago I checked bb to find that my cc was incorrect ( expired card), quickly entered new info, and was charged. But no purchase info is listed on my bb acct. Tonight I got an email that I was able to purchase bb man, charged my card and THAT purchase is listed on my account, but not my regular bb. Should I be worried?


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't want to like this one - in general I think Benefit is a little over-hyped.  But...I totally dig this primer.  It beats out Smashbox (which I like, don't get me wrong) and UD for me.


 I kinda think all premium brands are somewhat overhyped, I've yet to find one that doesn't have misses.   Brand loyalists confuse me.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 4, 2012)

(edited to remove content that was posted previously -- I should read before posting!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, on the PoreFessional... It seems to be getting the push lately. It's cool you can wear it over or under makeup... It performs well, and I agree with the previous poster who was weirded out by the feeling that it should be greasy! It does perform well, so I used my 500 pts at Sephora to get the BeneFit kit: a full-size PoreFessional and a mini They're Real! I wouldn't mind receiving it in my box, but I would definitely laugh since I have unintentionally now acquired three samples of the same product in the course of a week!

I'm excited about the possibility of a fall theme, although I don't often see an obvious theme to the products in the box. What kind of products scream fall to you? I am over nail polish at the moment, but I could see a warm orange or brown polish, or something from the Zoya fall collection, as someone else mentioned. I could see fall fragranced products, maybe a pumpkin spice cream or an apple-cinnamon scrub or something. Cooler weather usually requires heavier face and skin creams, as well as more moisturizing hair products... What else would make sense for a fall box? I'm sure none of my ideas will actually be in the box haha, but it's fun to guess, especially if there are no spoilers to get excited about!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (edited to remove content that was posted previously -- I should read before posting!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 

Hmm maybe they'll send us a ball of yarn in assorted fall colors and a DIY pamphlet with some knitting needles so that we can knit ourselves a pair of socks while we wait for our boxes to be delivered after spending a week going halfway around the world?

So far it seems like everyone is guessing the essie nail polishes but they'll probably put in some random food item like a Godiva Pumpkin Truffle that will melt all over my foil packets of shampoo samples and perfume samples from Harvey Prince and a Starbucks iTunes card for a free download of one song of a featured artist... lollllllllll

I'm going to be optimistic and hope to get something cool like a lipstick or something makeup related.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 5, 2012)

> > (edited to remove content that was posted previously -- I should read before posting!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, on the PoreFessional... It seems to be getting the push lately. It's cool you can wear it over or under makeup... It performs well, and I agree with the previous poster who was weirded out by the feeling that it should be greasy! It does perform well, so I used my 500 pts at Sephora to get the BeneFit kit: a full-size PoreFessional and a mini They're Real! I wouldn't mind receiving it in my box, but I would definitely laugh since I have unintentionally now acquired three samples of the same product in the course of a week! I'm excited about the possibility of a fall theme, although I don't often see an obvious theme to the products in the box. What kind of products scream fall to you? I am over nail polish at the moment, but I could see a warm orange or brown polish, or something from the Zoya fall collection, as someone else mentioned. I could see fall fragranced products, maybe a pumpkin spice cream or an apple-cinnamon scrub or something. Cooler weather usually requires heavier face and skin creams, as well as more moisturizing hair products... What else would make sense for a fall box? I'm sure none of my ideas will actually be in the box haha, but it's fun to guess, especially if there are no spoilers to get excited about!
> 
> 
> Hmm maybe they'll send us a ball of yarn in assorted fall colors and a DIY pamphlet with some knitting needles so that we can knit ourselves a pair of socks while we wait for our boxes to be delivered after spending a week going halfway around the world? So far it seems like everyone is guessing the essie nail polishes but they'll probably put in some random food item like a Godiva Pumpkin Truffle that will melt all over my foil packets of shampoo samples and perfume samples from Harvey Prince and a Starbucks iTunes card for a free download of one song of a featured artist... lollllllllll I'm going to be optimistic and hope to get something cool like a lipstick or something makeup related.


 Holy Crap! My thoughts exactly! If I get food again, I'm cancelling. Teeny tiny granola bars in my June and July boxes. :/


----------



## karenX (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just saw this on their FB
> 
> ...


----------



## Dollysantana (Sep 5, 2012)

Other than music Tristen Prettyman also makes bracelets if you Google it they will come up they are Ok !! Can't wait for spoilers !!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kinda think all premium brands are somewhat overhyped, I've yet to find one that doesn't have misses.   Brand loyalists confuse me.


Agreed. Like, I use benefit for my cream shadows, moisturizer, and porefessional. I use Mac for my primer (paint pot in Painterly), I use Laura Mercier for my mascara. I use Nars for my blush. Dr Jart's for my BB. I pick the products that work the best for me... and combine them all into one awesome looking face! haha


----------



## mimosette (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BettieCrocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmmmm...
> 
> To days ago I checked bb to find that my cc was incorrect ( expired card), quickly entered new info, and was charged. But no purchase info is listed on my bb acct.
> ...


 I changed my card info about 2 weeks ago, and I haven't been billed yet, either. I know they have the new card in their datebase,  as I have made a purchase with it from the BB shop.


----------



## tameloy (Sep 5, 2012)

No spoilers yet?


----------



## messjess18 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm going crazy!! I keep checking Birchbox's Instagram, blog, website. Nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I. NEED. SPOILERS.


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going crazy!! I keep checking Birchbox's Instagram, blog, website. Nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I. NEED. SPOILERS.


 I know right!  It's so not cool!  Grrrrr....


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 5, 2012)

Does anyone know when the shipping info will be updated?


----------



## thepaintedlady (Sep 5, 2012)

I miss all the spoilers. My box normally ships out by the 6th, which is tomorrow. But, it's been sent out as late as the 15th. I'm in Georgia, so it takes about four days to get here. But...the curated boxes always take longer to get to me; normally between the middle or end of the month.


----------



## wmb07 (Sep 5, 2012)

Do you think they just don't have the staff to support the spoilers?  It seems they keep recycling emails and products.  It's too bad.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wmb07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you think they just don't have the staff to support the spoilers?  It seems they keep recycling emails and products.  It's too bad.


 I don't think that's it at all..the recycling products part is more about what companies they're doing business with. The spoilers...well, that's from the crafty ladies here at MUT. BB didn't start the company with the intention of us "sneak peeking" items every month. For some, the spoilers has left a lot with some bad box envy and dissatisfaction. We're supposed to get a little pink box every month with surprise products, "based" (I know many don't feel those are taken into consideration) on our beauty profiles. I can see why they'd want to cut down on spoilers, but wish they'd do something like MyGlam does and control the content that comes out, so we feel we've gotten our peeks and are still excited and waiting for more.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 5, 2012)

I agree it is NO FUN not having spoilers. Boo BB!!!


----------



## GinaM (Sep 5, 2012)

I have to say that I have been with BB for almost a year and only a couple of my boxes have really disappointed me.  I have been pretty luck to have received fullsize products over 50% of my boxes.  I have to say that with their points system that I can average 100 point every two boxes so I kind of look at it as getting every other box for "free" or at least "free" products from their store.  That all being said, I had major box envy when I received my couple of crappy boxes because some people had incredible boxes those months.  The one thing that still confuses me is that some boxes may contain 4-5 items while others 6-7.  I still do not get this.  If some people are getting full size products in their boxes then I think those are the boxes that should contain fewer samples and the ones that don't should contain an extra sample or two.  JMO.


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 5, 2012)

first spoiler was posted!!! 

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/30946886452/a-first-look-at-your-september-2012-birchbox

I wouldn't mind getting this product, although I'm really curious how the sizing of the sample will work. I hope its not a disaster like those stila cards last month!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## lauravee (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 interesting  !


----------



## astokes (Sep 5, 2012)

It's the Wei to Go Sleep Over Kit.


----------



## tameloy (Sep 5, 2012)

They must be reading this thread...


----------



## astokes (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They must be reading this thread...


Seriously, didn't someone just say we wanted sneak peaks a la MyGlam? Lol


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 5, 2012)

I just don't know about this one...I am not really that excited for BB this month.

MyGlam seems to be getting better.

But still keeping my account with BB hopefully they do not disappoint this month.


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's the Wei to Go Sleep Over Kit.
> Ohhh, a CC cream!  I REALLY hope my box has this!  Yayyy!   I saw the kit is listed under 'NEW' products yesterday and I had an inkling that they might be included!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 5, 2012)

Another tinted product....there's always issues with getting the right shades to the right people.



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 5, 2012)

Get a free mini flat iron with purchase






Matte moisture tint

Also a couple GWP type items, and some new stuff from Oribe
A couple new things in the shop.


----------



## evlady (Sep 5, 2012)

I have been loving my subscription to Birchbox so far &amp; am super excited for the September box. I do wish they would release more spoilers or at least tell us a theme before the month starts to up the anticipation! I love watching the sneak peek YouTube videos! I try not to let products I don't like or small sizes get me down; I know I spend 10$ at least on useless stuff a month so why not put it toward BB? But I agree that half the fun is wondering what will be in my box!


----------



## Kittables (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another tinted product....there's always issues with getting the right shades to the right people.


             I know. When I say light, I mean LIGHT! Not "I think I'm light but I might be golden next week." They actually sent me a golden toned bb cream. I guess they took a risk and figured some of us tan during the summer? Meh, not me. I freckle like crazy. I'd use SPF 1000 if I could. lol. 

             I hope I at least get something good in this box. Last month, I only really liked the shaver.


----------



## ashereebee (Sep 5, 2012)

I saw this under the "new products" category.  The pic looks like the spoiler pic.  If so, that's $19 worth of product?!


----------



## lady41 (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh I would be thrilled to get the WEI! What is a cc cream? Im still trying to find the perfect BB cream..lol


----------



## Caligirl132 (Sep 5, 2012)

in the article it also says:

"_this monthâ€™s theme is The September Issue. We picked products that will help you revamp your beauty regimen for the coming months"  _hmm it sounds awfully similar to last months theme as well


----------



## AtomicBunny (Sep 5, 2012)

> in the article it also says: "_this monthâ€™s theme is The September Issue. We picked products that will help you revamp your beauty regimen for the coming months"Â _ hmm it sounds awfully similar to last months theme as well Â


 I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh I would be thrilled to get the WEI! What is a cc cream? Im still trying to find the perfect BB cream..lol


 A CC Cream is similar to BB creams, but they do a lot more - better coverage, more moisturizing, sun-protection, and also packed full of nutrients for anti-aging.   CC stands for "Color Correction" and are supposedly lighter.  Until recently, they have only been available in Asia.


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 5, 2012)

"In honor of all things fashion, from runway shows to hefty style-packed glossy mags, this monthâ€™s theme is The September Issue."  Tomorrow is Fashion's Night Out so it may have something to do with it; it's a worldwide fashion extravaganza featuring "limited-edition products, celebrity appearances, and unforgettable performances."  So, we'll see...


----------



## bells (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm really excited about the Wei to Go kit! I hope I get it, and the CC cream in the right shade.

Has everyone's shipping info updated yet? When I click on Box on the front page, it's still showing my August box. In addition to that, it still says my August box is shipping soon! I got it weeks ago and to boot, I got two because of a registration error (I created an account, was charged, a tracking number was created for that box but the account didn't *actually* get created for some reason. BB had me make another account, got a tracking number for that box...ended up with two boxes!) so I'm worried something might be messed up and I won't get a September box.

When I go to the My Account page, it does show a little truck next to "September Box Shipping Information", which doesn't link to anything yet. Does that sound right to you more experienced BB'ers?


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if they have ever given out Benefit products? I have been with BB since January and have never once seen Benefit products in the boxes, but they have been in the shop all that time.


 I've gotten the Porefessional. In my very first Birchbox I got 3 deluxe Benefit perfume samples as well.


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This will be my third box, but I noticed in the shop there's a brand under the "New Products" section called Chantecaille... do you think we'll be getting them in our boxes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They've been there for a couple of months, I think. It's a pretty amazing brand, but I'm doubtful on samples from them.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 5, 2012)

I feel like this question is a little silly but I can't figure out if I'm Light or Medium skinned. I think I'm actually in-between, but I put down medium on BB and the Wei-to-go medium shade looks a bit dark (but the light looks really light?! lol...)

I know I'm NC 25 or C3 in MAC, Medium Beige in Bare Essentials, Nude in a tinted moisturizer by Laura Mercier, Champagne in Benefit, 120 in MUFE HD, and 3.0 in Urban Decay..... I don't know what this tells me... lolll.... (except that I get color matched a lot hahaha)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really excited about the Wei to Go kit! I hope I get it, and the CC cream in the right shade.
> 
> ...


 Nothing has shipped yet, you'll get an email when it does...and the information on the site doesn't usually get updated until the 10th.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 5, 2012)

> I feel like this question is a little silly but I can't figure out if I'm Light or Medium skinned. I think I'm actually in-between, but I put down medium on BB and the Wei-to-go medium shade looks a bit dark (but the light looks really light?! lol...) I know I'm NC 25 or C3 in MAC, Medium Beige in Bare Essentials, Nude in a tinted moisturizer by Laura Mercier, Champagne in Benefit, 120 in MUFE HD, and 3.0 in Urban Decay..... I don't know what this tells me... lolll.... (except that I get color matched a lot hahaha)


 I would most definitely say medium. I have a full bottle of mac NC 25 (which is up for trade if your interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) &amp; when I wear it I look like i'm going for snooki and failed lol


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would most definitely say medium. I have a full bottle of mac NC 25 (which is up for trade if your interested
> 
> ...


 

LoL I thought I was medium skinned until the sephora ladies kept putting lighter and lighter foundation on me.... then I got confused lollll

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Ineri218 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really excited about the Wei to Go kit! I hope I get it, and the CC cream in the right shade.
> 
> ...


Last month by now I had the shipping number next to the truck but I guess due to the holiday it will be a little later this month.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA you are too funny! The knitting needles could be the "lifestyle extra" or wait, the "Birchbox Find" (are these different things? I'm so confused, BB!)!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> HAHAHA you are too funny! The knitting needles could be the "lifestyle extra" or wait, the "Birchbox Find" (are these different things? I'm so confused, BB!)!


LoL my impatience makes me a little snarky...


----------



## corvettekrista (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LoL my impatience makes me a little snarky...


 lol, I like snarky! Don't change!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like this question is a little silly but I can't figure out if I'm Light or Medium skinned. I think I'm actually in-between, but I put down medium on BB and the Wei-to-go medium shade looks a bit dark (but the light looks really light?! lol...)
> 
> I know I'm NC 25 or C3 in MAC, Medium Beige in Bare Essentials, Nude in a tinted moisturizer by Laura Mercier, Champagne in Benefit, 120 in MUFE HD, and 3.0 in Urban Decay..... I don't know what this tells me... lolll.... (except that I get color matched a lot hahaha)


Hey, Jannie, when I am tannish, I also wear 3.0 in UD and Nude by Laura Mercier. I must err on the opposite side the rest of the time, because I'm typically lighter than "light". I'm usually the fairest or second fairest shade in any given collection, so when I am not as tan, I wear 2.0 in UD and Porcelain in Laura Mercier, and "Fair" in Bare Essentials, 117 in MUFE HD. I would consider myself "fair" not "light", so I think you might be "light" not "medium," if that makes any sense.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 5, 2012)

This isn't totally Birchbox related, but Essie was mentioned upthread a bit. I went to TJMaxx today in search of the shampoo from last month, no such luck, but I found Essie for $4 a bottle. It was all from older collections, but ones I didn't have. Not sure if its in every store or just some, but I figured it was worth a mention on here. I know there have got to be some more nail polish junkies on this forum, hehe.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *corvettekrista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, I like snarky! Don't change!


Don't encourage the snark!!!! As soon as I wrote this my brain just yelled "RELEASE THE SNARKEN!!"

I think I need therapy... *goes to the sephora website"


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey, Jannie, when I am tannish, I also wear 3.0 in UD and Nude by Laura Mercier. I must err on the opposite side the rest of the time, because I'm typically lighter than "light". I'm usually the fairest or second fairest shade in any given collection, so when I am not as tan, I wear 2.0 in UD and Porcelain in Laura Mercier, and "Fair" in Bare Essentials, 117 in MUFE HD. I would consider myself "fair" not "light", so I think you might be "light" not "medium," if that makes any sense.


Hmm... so should I declare myself light-skinned on BB?

I wish there was a universal color scale that I can just scan my skin and they'll print out something like those house paint cards and a list of all corresponding foundations in the world.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 5, 2012)

> Hmm... so should I declare myself light-skinned on BB? I wish there was a universal color scale that I can just scan my skin and they'll print out something like those house paint cards and a list of all corresponding foundations in the world.


 I totally concur! Lol, it'd make life so much easier. I'm wanting to try a CC cream, since they're supposed to provide more coverage than a BB cream. I need it since I still find myself using concealer and a dab of liquid foundation over my bb cream .


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally concur! Lol, it'd make life so much easier. I'm wanting to try a CC cream, since they're supposed to provide more coverage than a BB cream. I need it since I still find myself using concealer and a dab of liquid foundation over my bb cream .


Concur is an awesome word. I applaud your diction.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...






&lt;------This is me!  HILARIOUS!   ;-)


----------



## MelissaFTW (Sep 5, 2012)

Sneak Peek: Birchbox September 2012 was just posted on their YouTube Channel!


----------



## fanta romanta (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MelissaFTW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sneak Peek: Birchbox September 2012 was just posted on their YouTube Channel!


 I'm not seeing it anywhere on BirchboxTV... can you post a link??


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 5, 2012)

Edited since spoiler link wasn't working, sorry ladies


----------



## AtomicBunny (Sep 5, 2012)

Am I the only one who tries to avoid the spoilers?


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 5, 2012)

Super excited about brush guards, I've always wanted to try them. (highlight to see)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 5, 2012)

Here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjdyYy8VF3c&amp;feature=plcp


----------



## diana16 (Sep 5, 2012)

Im actually excited for this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i hope i get some of their good products


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ahhh I want to get my hands on the Jouer matte moisturizer and that volumizing spray! This month looks awesome!


----------



## fireflyy (Sep 5, 2012)

Do we get ALL of the items in the sneakpeak? This is my first birchbox, so i'm not exactly sure how it works.


----------



## Ineri218 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Super excited about brush guards, I've always wanted to try them. (highlight to see)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's about the only thing I really liked about this month.


----------



## mellee (Sep 5, 2012)

You've wandered into a _really _bad thread for trying to avoid them, AtomicBunny!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Sep 5, 2012)

Hmmm...looks promising. I'm intrigued by the volumizing stuff, and the Jouer MMT would be awesome as long as I get the right shade if I get a sample. I loved the LMT but it was too dark. Also, the Color Club cobalt and rose gold polishes are really pretty. 
I'm wondering what else they have in store for us! They didn't mention anything about the Trystan Prettyman thing, so that's still a bit of a mystery. I have high hopes BB!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fireflyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do we get ALL of the items in the sneakpeak? This is my first birchbox, so i'm not exactly sure how it works.


 No, those are just some of the items in the boxes.  You might actually not get any of them, but it gives you an idea of the them and what's being sampled.  



> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Super excited about brush guards, I've always wanted to try them. (highlight to see)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too!  Hope that's the lifestyle extra !  Everything on the sneak peek looks interesting.   I also love love love the rose gold nail polish!


----------



## ngardner8503 (Sep 5, 2012)

EEEEK!  So glad they did the spoiler this month.  I am sooooo excited about everything....it seems like it takes forever and day to get to me the last 2 months though




  I get so anxious!!!!  LOL


----------



## ashereebee (Sep 5, 2012)

I got the LiQWd in last month's box.  It works pretty well.  I love the packaging.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 5, 2012)

I got the Liqwd Volumizing Spray last month and it's pretty nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Sep 5, 2012)

All of the products look great! The rose gold Color Club polish looked pretty!

I was excited for a second because I didn't see the little sample bottle of the Jouer MMT and thought OMG we're getting the full size. Then, nope!  Lol

Sometimes I feel like they don't put the "best" products in the spoiler and I end up liking something that wasn't in the video a lot more.

(Highlight for spoilers^)


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 5, 2012)

when i first started with birchbox, mine said my first box was "shipping soon" until i got my my second box! so that seems normal! and on the account page the little september shipping truck will have a tracking number next to it once they send the box out! sounds like everythings in order, no worries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mimosette (Sep 5, 2012)

I still haven't been billed . Should I call ?


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 5, 2012)

I would loveeee either the yellow or rose gold polish!! ugh so cute! The only thing from the video I don't think I'd love as a sample would be the brush guards (but I wouldn't mind them as an extra!)


----------



## bells (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> when i first started with birchbox, mine said my first box was "shipping soon" until i got my my second box! so that seems normal! and on the account page the little september shipping truck will have a tracking number next to it once they send the box out! sounds like everythings in order, no worries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you! After all the problems last month, this makes me feel a little more hopeful.

I DO NOT need the Volumizing spray! I'd rather they send me a pair of hair scissors and kids' detangler shampoo (hair situation: bad). The Color Club polishes didn't really appeal to me, but I never turn down nail polish and CC isn't sold in stores near me. So that's not too bad. The Jouer sample looked really small.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## surelyslim (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> HAHAHA you are too funny! The knitting needles could be the "lifestyle extra" or wait, the "Birchbox Find" (are these different things? I'm so confused, BB!)!


 lol, oddly enough, I would love to get knitting needles as an extra.. however, those boxes are way too small to hold decent-sized knitting needles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 5, 2012)

> All of the products look great! The rose gold Color Club polish looked pretty! I was excited for a second because I didn't see the little sample bottle of the Jouer MMT and thought OMG we're getting the full size. Then, nope!Â  Lol Sometimes I feel like they don't put the "best" products in the spoiler and I end up liking something that wasn't in the video a lot more. (Highlight for spoilers^)


 I agree, none of the pixi was in the spoiler last month. So i'm hoping they will surprise us with some full sized products not in the spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 5, 2012)

ahhhh i'm loving the nail polish shades!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 5, 2012)

Yay for some dang spoilers! I'm curious to see what I actually get, since BB only highlights a few products.. P.S. thank you for applauding my diction, lol.


----------



## Roxane68 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhhh i'm loving the nail polish shades!


Me too! Actually I kind of liked everything in the sneak peek video.


----------



## Steffi (Sep 5, 2012)

Looks like it won't be as bad as August at least! Three guesses as to what I'm most eager about. HAHA.


----------



## Steffi (Sep 5, 2012)

And I just checked the website, my shipping link is now working, but of course it hasn't updated yet with weight info or anything. YAY!


----------



## Ineri218 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And I just checked the website, my shipping link is now working, but of course it hasn't updated yet with weight info or anything. YAY!


Same here. I have a tracking number.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd definitely be interested in the Wei item, but I have only ever gotten 1 full size product (a Stila lip glaze.. from the trio... does that even count since it was part of a trio?)


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 5, 2012)

> Same here. I have a tracking number.


 Mine still says August by the truck?:/


----------



## lauravee (Sep 5, 2012)

Loving the Color Clubs!! Kind of want them all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ineri218 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine still says August by the truck?:/


It should change soon.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 5, 2012)

welp there's officially a tracking number for september in my account info (hasn't updated with location and weight yet though), i guess this means i'm getting one of the early boxes.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hmmmmm...this is the first time I truly have not been excited about my boxes. Maybe it was last month's experience or the spoiler video. Just not feeling it this month. I am also really disappointed they aren't doing anything for September being their 2 year anniversary...I don't know why, haha! I am still waiting to get my keychain that supposedly exists for longtime subs. Anyways, here's to hoping this is a great month for everyone!!


----------



## thepaintedlady (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmmmmm...this is the first time I truly have not been excited about my boxes. Maybe it was last month's experience or the spoiler video. Just not feeling it this month. I am also really disappointed they aren't doing anything for September being their 2 year anniversary...I don't know why, haha! I am still waiting to get my keychain that supposedly exists for longtime subs. Anyways, here's to hoping this is a great month for everyone!!


 I thought I was the only one underwhelmed by this box! I actually liked August, but I was hoping for something special for this box, too. But, as someone stated above, the full sized Pixi items that were in some boxes weren't in the video last month, so there may still be some (full sized) goodies coming our way.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thepaintedlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought I was the only one underwhelmed by this box! I actually liked August, but I was hoping for something special for this box, too. But, as someone stated above, the full sized Pixi items that were in some boxes weren't in the video last month, so there may still be some (full sized) goodies coming our way.


 well there's a lot of stuff that wasn't shown. there's about 30 box combinations and they only showed like 5 items. so, there is still a lottttt we don't know about.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm... so should I declare myself light-skinned on BB?
> ...


 YES. this would make SO much sense! Maybe in our lifetime this will happen... women everywhere would be so happy! I don't really know... Based on your Laura Mercier/Urban Decay, I'd say you're Light, but based on your Bare Essentials, I'd say you're Medium. I guess my personal finding is that the makeup world errs on the side of slightly darker. If you're getting one-size-fits-most sort of samples, would you prefer to err on the side of darker or lighter? I personally would rather err on the lighter side because of my theory on the makeup world's perception of shade, but that might not be the best option for you. Also there is the question of whether BB actually takes your profile into consideration.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 5, 2012)

Must have that rose gold nail polish. It is really beautiful...I am happy BB posted spoilers these boxes seem promising.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 5, 2012)

I am SUPER excited watching that video! I have never been thrilled with the sneak peek videos, but this one got me all excited! I would LOVE that hair product.

The color club (except the cobalt -- I have too much blue going on in my nail polish world right now) looks fantastic. I'd LOVE that grey or the rose gold especially, and I wouldn't mind a chartreuse!

The brush guards look cool! The Wei has me really excited!

I am kind of turned off of Jouer in general, so I kind of hope I won't get a Jouer product... but at least it's a new and different one.

Everything seems new and innovative this go-round. I can't wait to see what we get! I hope there aren't a ton of things repeating from previous months; that often kills my excitement because I want to see NEW NEW NEW haha.

Okay, I knwo there is Katia, Molly (who isn't in this video), and what is the name of the girl with Katia in this one? She's my favorite. She's the most genuine (in my opinion), and I love her outfit with that statement necklace. So cute!

(yay spoilers make me do a happy dance!)


----------



## kisha90 (Sep 5, 2012)

I was excited to see that the spoiler was up! I'm always excited to see what Birchbox sends me every month! Some of the products in that video I'm not crazy about but they didn't show that much in the video either. And ummm no PERFUME? Maybe? Hmm...


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok so I wouldnt mind getting any and all of the products in the spoiler video. So much so, that I am reactivating my 3rd account right now! 



SEE YA!

Oh, and I also have a sept tracking # on account #1 and account #2


----------



## Hilde (Sep 5, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wish there was a universal color scale that I can just scan my skin and they'll print out something like those house paint cards and a list of all corresponding foundations in the world.


Quote: Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


YES. this would make SO much sense! Maybe in our lifetime this will happen... women everywhere would be so happy! 

Actually that foundation match thingy already exists at Sephora. It's called Color IQ, and it was developed together with Pantone. Check it out, it sounds really cool. Wish they had those scanners in every single drugstore!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauravee (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kisha90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was excited to see that the spoiler was up! I'm always excited to see what Birchbox sends me every month! Some of the products in that video I'm not crazy about but they didn't show that much in the video either. And ummm no PERFUME? Maybe? Hmm...


 OMG I didn't even realize that. I'm sure they'll sneak one in but maybe it wont be in every single freaking box.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Speaking off it, i did that on monday at the sephora powell st. I wasnt so thrilled with what they matched me with though...


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 5, 2012)

For those of you that like to organize:






Exclusive! Spend $75, Get a Birchbox Organizer Tray

$0.00


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 5, 2012)

If I have revived a color club polish before do you think there's any chance I could get one again?


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the idea of a matte moisture tint. After I got my LMT samples from Jouer, and found out LMT didn't work for me, they raved about the MMT coming out.

Guess I'll have to email them again for some samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If I have revived a color club polish before do you think there's any chance I could get one again?


 Yup! I have received 2 Color Clubs from BB. Disco Nap and Blue-Ming.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## messjess18 (Sep 5, 2012)

Okay so I'm a major nail polish junkie, so since on their Instagram they were posting a ton of nail polish pictures, I knew there would be a nail polish in the boxes this month. And as much as I love the nail polishes this month and the colors they're offering, they are NOT fall colors. The rose gold and the gray one, yes. The other ones not at all. Chartreuse and cobalt blue do not scream fall to me. Am I the only one who thinks this?


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 5, 2012)

> I like the idea of a matte moisture tint. After I got my LMT samples from Jouer, and found out LMT didn't work for me, they raved about the MMT coming out. Guess I'll have to email them again for some samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yup! I have received 2 Color Clubs from BB. Disco Nap and Blue-Ming.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nice!!! I hope I get one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## messjess18 (Sep 5, 2012)

There's nothing in the "New Products" section now. Weird?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's nothing in the "New Products" section now. Weird?


 they'll probably be doing that within the next few days, then after that updating our accounts with our boxes. or it could mean they're updating right now.


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's nothing in the "New Products" section now. Weird?


 Click on the price ranges under the new section, and you can see them. It looks like they're working on the site, maybe - one of the other pages looked different while ago...when you used to be logged out and clicked on box, it just showed a generic outter birchbox pink box that said something like "sign up now" or whatever.  The new one showed 3 actual boxes, with comments, and a sign up AND log in button...


----------



## dreile (Sep 5, 2012)

I received my tracking numbers on both my accounts!  

Here's to hoping they are not the same!!  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 5, 2012)

Actually, I have one empty box holding all my dpns, another holding all my Knitpicks interchangeables pieces, and a third with all my Turbo Lace cabled needles...  Can't get enough of these little boxes.



> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol, oddly enough, I would love to get knitting needles as an extra.. however, those boxes are way too small to hold decent-sized knitting needles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 5, 2012)

> I received my tracking numbers on both my accounts! Â  Here's to hoping they are not the same!! Â Fingers crossed. Â  :rotfl:


 Do u mean u received the actual emails, or do u mean u can see the numbers when u log into the bb website?


----------



## missionista (Sep 5, 2012)

The brush guards are the only things from the video that really appeal.  But I am curious about the rest of the stuff that wasn't featured.


----------



## BettieCrocker (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like this question is a little silly but I can't figure out if I'm Light or Medium skinned. I think I'm actually in-between, but I put down medium on BB and the Wei-to-go medium shade looks a bit dark (but the light looks really light?! lol...)
> 
> I know I'm NC 25 or C3 in MAC, Medium Beige in Bare Essentials, Nude in a tinted moisturizer by Laura Mercier, Champagne in Benefit, 120 in MUFE HD, and 3.0 in Urban Decay..... I don't know what this tells me... lolll.... (except that I get color matched a lot hahaha)


 HA! I'm an NC25 and a C1 (I assumed I'd be a c2 or 3 as well, but a mac artist friend of mine changed my mind and it suits me MUCH better).

I was always confused too, I still am a little when it comes to light/medium.

I usually go for light, as I can always warm things up, but if I go for "medium" it can be way too dark/orange on my skin and just look "off".

I've always listed myself as light, and I can honestly say I've never been sent anything that was too fair (like something for porcelain super fair skin) and its usually spot on or at least workable. 

Dont know if this helps, but since I have similar coloring I thought I'd throw my two cents in.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 6, 2012)

My tracking number is up on the website. It doesn't show up in the UPS site yet but it's there. Come on BB, this is your last month of probation, impress me please.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have been to Sephora at least three times in the last month -- how have I missed this?! Thank you for bringing it to my attention. I'm going to go look at it tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay so I'm a major nail polish junkie, so since on their Instagram they were posting a ton of nail polish pictures, I knew there would be a nail polish in the boxes this month. And as much as I love the nail polishes this month and the colors they're offering, they are NOT fall colors. The rose gold and the gray one, yes. The other ones not at all. Chartreuse and cobalt blue do not scream fall to me. Am I the only one who thinks this?


 Cobalt blue maybe not as much, but chartreuse seems fall to me. I am surprised to see no brown or berry colors, but I'm not against the colors they included.


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Cobalt blue maybe not as much, but chartreuse seems fall to me. I am surprised to see no brown or berry colors, but I'm not against the colors they included.


Though, I must say, I've been research for an MUT blog post the color trends this fall, and Colbat actually _is _in a lot of collections this season.


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 6, 2012)

i love the cobalt blue, and would have loved it...but i already have OPI's dating a royal which is almost the exact same shade! Otherwise I think its stunnnnning


----------



## JamieO (Sep 6, 2012)

I love the Cobalt too, and I don't have a color quite like it, so I'd be cool with that, but I was really hoping to see some plums or burgundies, but maybe we will get some pretty fall purple make-up colors!


----------



## jorja628 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tracking number, but no info yet...let the refresh-refresh-refresh game begin!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 6, 2012)

Seriously. It's a sad sick habit that I am shamelessly guilty of. I will literally be checking it 7 times or more today I am sure, glad I am not alone!


----------



## mimosette (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a tracking # , but I stil haven't been charged.


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 6, 2012)

We pretty much concluded last month that  getting the tracking number doesn't mean the box has shipped, but that it's READY (or labeled) to ship, right?


----------



## kcrowebird (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We pretty much concluded last month that  getting the tracking number doesn't mean the box has shipped, but that it's READY (or labeled) to ship, right?


Yep, unfortunately I think thats right. It does mean that they have our box put together though... and that the fate of the contents has already been decided. EEEK!!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Sep 6, 2012)

i've received 2 color club polishes since March and have hated them both - color and formula.  that is sure sign i'll get one this month. 





i would love the MMT, that's for sure.


----------



## thepaintedlady (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i've received 2 color club polishes since March and have hated them both - color and formula.  that is sure sign i'll get one this month.
> 
> ...


 I've gotten two since then, as well. I've liked the colors, but I've hated the formula. Thick and goopy, and bubbles up within a few hours of drying. I've never had luck with any of the Color Club polishes, though-even the ones I've purchased on my own. Glad I'm not alone.


----------



## Hilde (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have been to Sephora at least three times in the last month -- how have I missed this?! Thank you for bringing it to my attention. I'm going to go look at it tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's only available at a few locations still though, I think only in NY? I'm not sure, but I hope they get one in NC soon!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thepaintedlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've gotten two since then, as well. I've liked the colors, but I've hated the formula. Thick and goopy, and bubbles up within a few hours of drying. I've never had luck with any of the Color Club polishes, though-even the ones I've purchased on my own. Glad I'm not alone.


 I received one CC polish in my first box and I wasn't a fan of the formula either.


----------



## Linnake (Sep 6, 2012)

Woohoo! Both my boxes have shipped but no info yet.  I did a little experiment this month, I made both of my profiles the same except for the splurge item.  We'll see!

I'm excited for the nail polish, especially the rose gold and MMT! Hopefully I get them!

Edit:  I though that the Lifestyle extra was going to happen each month? I guess not!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 6, 2012)

The lack of spoilers is making me not like BB much. That was half the fun.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo! Both my boxes have shipped but no info yet.  I did a little experiment this month, I made both of my profiles the same except for the splurge item.  We'll see!
> 
> ...


 Did you get a shipping e-mail?


----------



## Linnake (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you get a shipping e-mail?


  I didn't.  It seems as though they are updating the Account Settings first and then the email comes a day or so later? I think it's some backdoor way to get you to come to the website to check for it and shop at the same time!


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 6, 2012)

> I've gotten two since then, as well. I've liked the colors, but I've hated the formula. Thick and goopy, and bubbles up within a few hours of drying. I've never had luck with any of the Color Club polishes, though-even the ones I've purchased on my own. Glad I'm not alone.Â


 I'm definitely hoping to get a polish, so if you do I'm sure there will be tons (including me) who would want to trade for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> The lack of spoilers is making me not like BB much. That was half the fun.


 They put up their spoiler video on YouTube last night, there are actually quite a few spoilers.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't.  It seems as though they are updating the Account Settings first and then the email comes a day or so later? I think it's some backdoor way to get you to come to the website to check for it and shop at the same time!


 Does your tracking show it shipped?  If you have a tracking number it just means your box has been assigned one, not that it's shipped.  I think that's why a lot of people were getting upset that month that it wasn't updating, it hadn't actually shipped yet.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i've received 2 color club polishes since March and have hated them both - color and formula.  that is sure sign i'll get one this month.
> 
> ...


 I've gotten two from BB, as well, and they are my least favorite polishes.


----------



## Linnake (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does your tracking show it shipped?  If you have a tracking number it just means your box has been assigned one, not that it's shipped.  I think that's why a lot of people were getting upset that month that it wasn't updating, it hadn't actually shipped yet.


 Nope, I have the standard it takes 24-48 for information to update screen.  I guess I never realized that that was just an assigned number and that it didn't mean it was shipped.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 6, 2012)

> The lack of spoilers is making me not like BB much. That was half the fun.


 I still like BB..my first sub gets a little permanent gold star for the intro to beauty subs...but I WANT spoilers lol...like to see the mad detective skills we used to have going on. It only helped to build my anticipation and excitement..I'm a little deflated by the lack of them. Thank goodness BB finally released the sneak peek video last night!


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope, I have the standard it takes 24-48 for information to update screen.  I guess I never realized that that was just an assigned number and that it didn't mean it was shipped.


 Yep, it was deduced last month that just because you have a number, that doesn't mean anything until you get your shipping e-mail or the shipment page actually updates.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 6, 2012)

> Yep, it was deduced last month that just because you have a number, that doesn't mean anything until you get your shipping e-mail or the shipment page actually updates.


 Yup..i had tracking for 7 or 8 days before my box actually shipped last month.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 6, 2012)

Last month mine _did_ actually start updating normally once they sent the shipping email.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 6, 2012)

i still dont have a tracking #  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> last month i was one of the last people who got their box. As for the cc nail polish i hope i get the rose gold, i already have a similar color to the cobalt.


----------



## Stefilee (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow, mine already has a weight and is shipping! .768 pounds. That is a heavy one for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I cannot wait, I  check for spoilers here like 7 times a day, when I am looking at my little black bag trades. Lol.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have been to Sephora at least three times in the last month -- how have I missed this?! Thank you for bringing it to my attention. I'm going to go look at it tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 only a few sephoras have this, i think its powell st sephora in sf where i did mine, and one in nyc i think


----------



## amandah (Sep 6, 2012)

No shipping email for me but do have a tracking number under my account settings. Checked it, not updated. Last months never updated until after it was delivered. Real helpful, right!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 6, 2012)

This is my first month going to my new address. Fingers crossed that it fits through my mail slot, because someone went and OPENED my neighbors package the other day. Luckily it was only textbooks, so they didn't take anything.. but still, WTF people!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 6, 2012)

I received my shipping email.  No weight or date yet.  Yay!


----------



## casey anne (Sep 6, 2012)

Keep in mind with shipping weights that September boxes contain a 20 page manuel...sorry to be a Debbie Downer.  I assume all boxes will have high weight.


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 6, 2012)

YAYYY!!! I just got the email that my BB shipped!  Woo-hoo!


----------



## sky595 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just received my email on one box already! YES! No weight though yet!!!!!!! Hoping its a good one! I'd reaaaaally like that rose gold polish.....


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Sep 6, 2012)

No weight or date for me either, but I got a shipping notice for one of my two accounts! Somehow I have been lucky enough to receive no duplicates yet *knocks on wood*, and this will be my 9th and 5th box respectively.

Email:

[SIZE=9pt]"Hi there,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Your September box has shipped. This month, we're taking a cue from the catwalks with products to help you create this season's trendiest looks. While you're waiting for your box, take a minute to watch our Sneak Peek video (spoiler alert: it features a selection of this month's sample lineup)."[/SIZE]

I agree with whomever said they were sad Birchbox wasn't doing anything for their 2 year anniversary, but this month should at the very least be a step up from last month!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Sep 6, 2012)

How come you can't find the new color club polishes online yet?


----------



## evlady (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm pretty excited for this box from the sneak peek. I love the Color Club polishes especially the Rose Gold &amp; Grey one! I got the CC Blue-MIng from BB in July &amp; agree the formula was super thick but the colour was beautiful! I think it was because it was a mini bottle, I have a lot of other CC polishes that are a much better consistency.

Anyway, I hope to get my shipping info soon! Even though I live in NYC I never get an early box.


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first month going to my new address. Fingers crossed that it fits through my mail slot, because someone went and OPENED my neighbors package the other day. Luckily it was only textbooks, so they didn't take anything.. but still, WTF people!


 My friend's box was mistakenly delivered to her neighbor (according to her mail person) and the NEIGHBOR KEPT IT!

That's dirty.


----------



## ladybritt (Sep 6, 2012)

My tracking number is updated on my account, but no email yet and no weight on the tracking page.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My friend's box was mistakenly delivered to her neighbor (according to her mail person) and the NEIGHBOR KEPT IT!
> 
> That's dirty.


 Wow, what a scummy thing to do!!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MakeUpAddicted (Sep 6, 2012)

Mine has shipped hope it is better than the crappy box I got last month


----------



## Kristin1387 (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first month going to my new address. Fingers crossed that it fits through my mail slot, because someone went and OPENED my neighbors package the other day. Luckily it was only textbooks, so they didn't take anything.. but still, WTF people!


  Once I got an sample in the mail (the package clearly showed it was from a populat beauty company) and the box was opened and poorly taped back together.  Why even put it back in the mail box? The paper shreds were all over the place! Luckily, I got the company to send more


----------



## Linnake (Sep 6, 2012)

Just got my shipping email for my 2nd sub, no info yet!


----------



## JessP (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh how I wish we had spoilers/list of box contents! Birchbox is apparently not making this easy as of late.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My friend's box was mistakenly delivered to her neighbor (according to her mail person) and the NEIGHBOR KEPT IT!
> 
> That's dirty.


 Oh that is SO fucked up. There's another girl in the building who gets birchbox, but I haven't figured out who she is yet.. I'm going to befriend her!



> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Once I got an sample in the mail (the package clearly showed it was from a populat beauty company) and the box was opened and poorly taped back together.  Why even put it back in the mail box? The paper shreds were all over the place! Luckily, I got the company to send more


 Ew.. that sucks. But it is nice to know that I'm not the only one with crazy people near me!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Once I got an sample in the mail (the package clearly showed it was from a populat beauty company) and the box was opened and poorly taped back together.  Why even put it back in the mail box? The paper shreds were all over the place! Luckily, I got the company to send more


The two times I requested food samples from companies, both times they arrived opened and tampered with. I always thought that maybe someone at the post office had the munchies but now that its been mentioned, perhaps it was delivered to the wrong address and the recipient had the munchies instead.


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 6, 2012)

I just checked the spoiler video. It's kind of....not good. There really isn't anything of interest to me - even the nail polish. On the bright side, I almost never get any of the products in the spoiler vids, so my box might actually be ok.


----------



## samvanz12 (Sep 6, 2012)

Got my shipping notice already! This may be the earliest I've received that email.. yay!

I'm hoping to get one of the polishes this month because not much else in the spoiler video appealed to me, but I'm excited to see nonetheless!

I was planning on canceling after this month because I'm a poor college student, but I just can't do it! Such an addiction.


----------



## sweetietaa (Sep 6, 2012)

I found it yesterday

http://www.cosmeticgroup.com/color-club-collections.php

I wanted to buy it too.


----------



## JessP (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked the spoiler video. It's kind of....not good. There really isn't anything of interest to me - even the nail polish. On the bright side, I almost never get any of the products in the spoiler vids, so my box might actually be ok.


 I'm kind of feeling the same way... a little underwhelmed by the spoiler video. I do like the rose gold nail polish, though, so there's hope lol.


----------



## lauravee (Sep 6, 2012)

Hoping you can buy a discounted set of their exclusive CC colors. $8 each is a rip off, I've never seen a color club go for more than $5 in a store.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 6, 2012)

> Keep in mind with shipping weights that September boxes contain a 20 page manuel...sorry to be a Debbie Downer. Â I assume all boxes will have high weight.


 Actually, I think it's a little glossy print out about 1/2 the size of the box, and they are saying 20 pages, but it's 10 pages front and back. They like to exaggerate. It's not very big at all.


----------



## LAtPoly (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BettieCrocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HA! I'm an NC25 and a C1 (I assumed I'd be a c2 or 3 as well, but a mac artist friend of mine changed my mind and it suits me MUCH better).
> 
> ...


 What she said.   I find listing myself as light works the best for ppl like us.


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's also illegal - it's a felony to open and keep someone else's mail.


 Yep. Unfortunately they don't know which neighbor it was, because she lives in an apt complex.  I'm trying to get some replacement items for her as a surprise.  I have located (or have spares of) everything except the fashion tape - which, of course, was the main thing she was looking forward to lol!  Birchbox gave her a credit for this month, too, since they were out of replacement boxes...so that was really nice since it was no fault of theirs.  It was just her second month and she was so excited about it.

But yeah. People suck sometimes.


----------



## moonbunny7 (Sep 6, 2012)

This will be my third box and I am excited about the nail polish.


----------



## fanta romanta (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, unfortunately I think thats right. It does mean that they have our box put together though... and that the fate of the contents has already been decided. EEEK!!


 NOPE, unless my box was a fluke last month (I really hope it was). The contents of my box, according to my page, changed 3 times in the 17 days between when my shipping status updated with tracking info and when I got my box. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was really annoyed because the first and second "boxes" were way better than what I ended up wtih!


----------



## fanta romanta (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetietaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found it yesterday
> 
> ...


 I don't see the rose gold polish anywhere... is it in the same collection as the cobalt/gray/chartreuse?


----------



## calexxia (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep. Unfortunately they don't know which neighbor it was, because she lives in an apt complex.  I'm trying to get some replacement items for her as a surprise.  I have located (or have spares of) everything except the fashion tape - which, of course, was the main thing she was looking forward to lol!  Birchbox gave her a credit for this month, too, since they were out of replacement boxes...so that was really nice since it was no fault of theirs.  It was just her second month and she was so excited about it.


 I've seen the fashion tape at Dollar Tree; I know you were trying to trade to get everything, but that may wind up easier?


----------



## lauravee (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fanta romanta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't see the rose gold polish anywhere... is it in the same collection as the cobalt/gray/chartreuse?


 It's part of an exclusive Social Media collection they did for Birchbox, so I don't know if it will be sold anywhere else. All 4 are part of the collection. The names are as follows: 

Tweet Me - Chartreuse 

Insta-This - Cobalt Blue

Status Update - Slate Gray 

Put a Pin in It - Rose Gold


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen the fashion tape at Dollar Tree; I know you were trying to trade to get everything, but that may wind up easier?


 Ooh thank you for that little nugget! I don't have anything left to trade, so that is great news! There is a Dollar Tree across the highway from my house! Fingers crossed!


----------



## sweetietaa (Sep 6, 2012)

I think it is called something like antiqued


----------



## diana16 (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hoping you can buy a discounted set of their exclusive CC colors. $8 each is a rip off, I've never seen a color club go for more than $5 in a store.


$8 is a rip off, i saw 7 cc polishes for 9.99 at an outlet near by where i live


----------



## artemis76 (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> $8 is a rip off, i saw 7 cc polishes for 9.99 at an outlet near by where i live


I've seen sets of CC polish at TJ Maxx for about the same price, some in the makeup/beauty section and some in the kids section


----------



## crazymomma10 (Sep 7, 2012)

Got my shipment notice and if it continues like it has first boxes are always the crappy ones, if this month is crappy I'll be canceling BB for a while I think.  After the last 3 months have been so-so. The one thing I got that I was excited to use was a full size Skinny Liquid Eyeliner, it's the only full size item I have ever gotten from BB, oh and the Razor last month was nice.


----------



## evlady (Sep 7, 2012)

Birchbox posted another September spoiler:

Lace Twistbands. http://blog.birchbox.com/post/31022707372/september-first-look-exclusive-lace-twistbands-in


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Sep 7, 2012)

I'd like to get a polish with a color similar to Blue Ming.  I received Blue Ming in one of my Birchboxes but my 7 year old cousin spotted it first as she was helping me open packages and fell in love with it so I gave it to her.  I think I'd like to buy a different brand than Color Club because I've heard so many things about how thick and gloppy their formula is and how much people don't like it.  I have their Clambake Coral and Disco Nap but I haven't used either of them yet.

Does anyone have any ideas of names/colors/brands for a nice Tiffany blue polish?  I know some of you polish gurus must have a favorite!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paula1003 (Sep 7, 2012)

Are you talking about the showstopper tape? If so, you can have mine. I have had it for month's and don't intend to use it.


----------



## crazymomma10 (Sep 7, 2012)

Knowing my luck I am going to end up with the brush covers and the lace hairtieunless the 2nd item counts as the same item from the Gossip Girl box. I got one in that box and it broke the 2nd day I had it.


----------



## calexxia (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas of names/colors/brands for a nice Tiffany blue polish?  I know some of you polish gurus must have a favorite!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The classic "decent, but not outrageous" one in this category is China Glaze "For Audrey".


----------



## o0jeany0o (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *evlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox posted another September spoiler:
> 
> ...


----------



## BEAUTYBUNNY10 (Sep 7, 2012)

This is going to be my first BB and I have heard some people say the first one is always better. Is it true?


----------



## BEAUTYBUNNY10 (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd like to get a polish with a color similar to Blue Ming.  I received Blue Ming in one of my Birchboxes but my 7 year old cousin spotted it first as she was helping me open packages and fell in love with it so I gave it to her.  I think I'd like to buy a different brand than Color Club because I've heard so many things about how thick and gloppy their formula is and how much people don't like it.  I have their Clambake Coral and Disco Nap but I haven't used either of them yet.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas of names/colors/brands for a nice Tiffany blue polish?  I know some of you polish gurus must have a favorite!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  Essie- Turquoise &amp; Caicos is a perfect match.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd like to get a polish with a color similar to Blue Ming.  I received Blue Ming in one of my Birchboxes but my 7 year old cousin spotted it first as she was helping me open packages and fell in love with it so I gave it to her.  I think I'd like to buy a different brand than Color Club because I've heard so many things about how thick and gloppy their formula is and how much people don't like it.  I have their Clambake Coral and Disco Nap but I haven't used either of them yet.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas of names/colors/brands for a nice Tiffany blue polish?  I know some of you polish gurus must have a favorite!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 One of my favorites is China Glaze For Audrey. It's a perfect match for the Tiffany boxes.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Sep 7, 2012)

Is there a spoiler video/anywhere I can see what's going to be in the box?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas of names/colors/brands for a nice Tiffany blue polish?  I know some of you polish gurus must have a favorite!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Finger Paints, Tiffany Imposter


----------



## tulippop (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BEAUTYBUNNY10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is going to be my first BB and I have heard some people say the first one is always better. Is it true?


I don't know how true that is but my first one was horrible.  My sister's first one was also horrible and she cancelled so I took her's over.  My mom's first one was good since she got a gossip girl box.  I remember reading several people on here commenting on how bad welcome boxes are because it's leftover samples from previous months that no one liked and for my sister and myself, I can vouch for that.


----------



## Angelalh (Sep 7, 2012)

my first two sucked, and is slowly getting better!!!!


----------



## Steffi (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of my favorites is China Glaze For Audrey. It's a perfect match for the Tiffany boxes.


 DEFINITELY For Audrey.  Turquoise and Caicos, while a very pretty color as well, leans too green.  For Audrey is a perfect Tiffany box color.  Someone said Finger Paints Tiffany Imposter too, which would also be good, but I'm not a fan of the FingerPaints formula.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a spoiler video/anywhere I can see what's going to be in the box?


 birchbox has one on their youtube but its not everything.


----------



## sky595 (Sep 7, 2012)

My shipping weight finally updated! It is .5370 and set to arrive Sept 12. No update on the second box, and haven't received an email yet. Anyone else's update?


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 7, 2012)

EEEK!!  I found a spoiler!!!!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2012/september12box29

and another:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2012/september12box28

Just play around with the numbers at the end to check out some of the boxes!  So far I can see boxes 1 to 29!


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EEEK!!  I found a spoiler!!!!
> 
> ...


 Good job!!  All the box pics are up!


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok, I just went thru all 29 boxes, and honestly, I would be ok with any of them.  There's quite a few I can rule out right away because I already got the Kate Spade Twirl.  I'm a little surprised they're giving Fekkai, and Nexus since they're pretty much drugstore brands, but I still wouldn't complain.  And it looks like everyone gets a nail polish.


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 7, 2012)

It looks as though everyone will be getting a bottle of nail polish!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't see any makeup items except the Jouer and polish, and I don't see any full sized item potential...anyone see something I missed?

Twirl, regular twist bands, and uber rule out over half the boxes for my main account.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't see any makeup items except the Jouer and polish, and I don't see any full sized item potential...anyone see something I missed?
> 
> Twirl, regular twist bands, and uber rule out over half the boxes for my main account.


 Same things rule out a bunch for me, although I 'd be fine with another twistband, I love those things.  I think you're right though about the full size.


----------



## corvettekrista (Sep 7, 2012)

I would be thrilled with box 3, 10, or 15.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 7, 2012)

Do you think if they send you a different flavor of UBER bar it wouldn't be considered a repeat? Kind of like if they send a different color nail polish. God, I hope not!


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 7, 2012)

I would loveeee box 13 or box 25


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 7, 2012)

Every box is getting a twist band too.  I was able to narrow it down to 12 boxes.  That sure doesn't help.


----------



## tevans (Sep 7, 2012)

I can't seem to find the boxes ! Help !


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EEEK!!  I found a spoiler!!!!
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't seem to find the boxes ! Help !


 Click on the link above, then change the last 2 numbers to see the different ones.  There's 1 to 29.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 7, 2012)

Can someone plz link to where to box photos are --like the list of them? THx


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone plz link to where to box photos are --like the list of them? THx


 There's no list posted yet.  You have to click on each individual box link on your own for now.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh god, those damn Tili bags are in some of the boxes, and there's a good chance I might get one.....ugh....


----------



## zorabell (Sep 7, 2012)

Did anyone else notice that large amount of boxes with tili bags in them? That rules out a ton of boxes for my main account.


----------



## imakraziebubble (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hoping you can buy a discounted set of their exclusive CC colors. $8 each is a rip off, I've never seen a color club go for more than $5 in a store.


 *Ross sales bundle packs, like 5 to 10 full sized bottles, for under $10. *


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 7, 2012)

I really really really want the brush guards!  Is that completely dopey?


----------



## tulippop (Sep 7, 2012)

I just checked the boxes and about 14 of them have either the Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse BB and/or a Tili bag so that really narrows it down!  I've never gotten a Jouer sample so I'm kinda hoping for one.  *fingers crossed*


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 7, 2012)

hmm. no full sizes. everyone getting twist bands, nail polish, and a perfume i think. kind of bummed. Don't get me wrong- the boxes all look nice. I know a lot of people were complaining about the different values of the boxes. Looks like they listened. maybe for their 2 year birthday they are turning over a new leaf. More equality and no more full sizes?? (BOO- i liked the lottery feeling, but mostly because i always won)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2012)

omg i love the lace twistbands! i've already gotten one before in my teen vogue box but hopefully i can get one this time around.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 7, 2012)

I would LOVE to get box 7. Fingers crossed!


----------



## arendish (Sep 7, 2012)

Did I miss where the spoilers are posted? Can someone direct me?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Sep 7, 2012)

Ack.  The only item I'm remotely interested in is the21 drops aromatherapy thingydo!

 Good thing I'm moving out of the country and may or may not get these boxes in time!  Bye bye, Birchbox.  It's been fun!  Hello, Glossybox Italia?


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm actally pretty excited about most of the boxes this month!  Twirl is my new fave, i scored two gift sets (one large and one small) from TJ Maxx on clearance for less than $30 each...but i could alwaysse more!! haha


----------



## Sheilag (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi! I am kind of new to this. The whole thread to see what is coming in my box. I have been a subscriber since March of 2012. I was looking at the previous links for what will be in the boxes. Can I automatically rule out anything I have already received, like the tili bags that are still sitting on top of my dresser unused?


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did I miss where the spoilers are posted? Can someone direct me?


 Scroll up the page a bit for links



> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm actally pretty excited about most of the boxes this month!  Twirl is my new fave, i scored two gift sets (one large and one small) from TJ Maxx on clearance for less than $30 each...but i could alwaysse more!! haha


 Jealous!  I love Twirl, I ordered it after I got it in my Teen Vogue box.  I'm going to have to check out TJ Maxx at lunch today!


----------



## tulippop (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ack.  The only item I'm remotely interested in is the21 drops aromatherapy thingydo!
> 
> Good thing I'm moving out of the country and may or may not get these boxes in time!  Bye bye, Birchbox.  It's been fun!  Hello, Glossybox Italia?


Where in Italy are you moving to?  I loved it when I was there for a study abroad program.


----------



## ddave (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm so excited about all of the boxes this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## imakraziebubble (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked the boxes and about 14 of them have either the Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse BB and/or a Tili bag so that really narrows it down!  I've never gotten a Jouer sample so I'm kinda hoping for one.  *fingers crossed*


 email jouer to get samples.. They sent me like 6 samples of lip stuff and moisturizer FREE.. They will hook it up!!!


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Sep 7, 2012)

Interesting how in a new September article on the site about CC Creams, the opening line is "_Buh-bye BBâ€”CC cream is the new skincare savior that offers even more benefits."  _Yet looking at the boxes, nearly half of them have a Dr. Jart or Boscia BB Cream in them...

Birchbox prides themselves on curating the boxes and creating context through their editorial. But the context they created with that article was that they're sending half of their subscribers "last season's" product, even though there's something "better" out now.

https://www.birchbox.com/the-haute-box/whats-a-cc-cream/


----------



## vogliadivintage (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Where in Italy are you moving to?  I loved it when I was there for a study abroad program.


 I just married my longtime Italian boyfriend this summer, so we're going back to Trento, north of Venice, but before I came back to the states this year I lived in Rome for four years.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 7, 2012)

I hope I get box 4 or 5.


----------



## antonella (Sep 7, 2012)

where is the link to the pics of the boxes!


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where is the link to the pics of the boxes!


 Right here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2012/september12box29

to look at them all replace the 29 with a 28, 27, 26, etc



> Originally Posted by *imakraziebubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> email jouer to get samples.. They sent me like 6 samples of lip stuff and moisturizer FREE.. They will hook it up!!!


 I emailed jouer about a week ago for samples and no reply yet. How long did it take you to hear back?


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 7, 2012)

I've been trying to make the Color Club polishes I've gotten work, I don't think they are thick and goopy (that's an easy fix anwyay, few drops of thinner, I do this to a lot of polish), but I'm starting to think my problem is the size of the brush in the sample size bottle.  It takes so many strokes to cover my nail that it gets bubbled from going over and over and streaks.  

I actually just painted my toes with a gold from last years Christmas collection, forgot how good Color Club is at scented polish, if you are in to that kind of thing.  My toes smell like Gingerbread, even under Seche.  I'm definitely ready for fall now...


----------



## iugirl13 (Sep 7, 2012)

So can I rule out boxes with the bags since I already got them on both accounts? Surely I won't get them again right?


----------



## karenX (Sep 7, 2012)

I've been around a while, so only SIX of the boxes are possibilities for me!

the 6 I can get are #s 1,2,17,18,27,28

I would be fairly happy with most of those boxes. #27 would be my first choice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xiehan (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed jouer about a week ago for samples and no reply yet. How long did it take you to hear back?


 Less than 24 hours for me.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 7, 2012)

I didn't get a reply from them either, and then about 2 weeks later the samples just showed up at my door.



> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## JadedBeauty (Sep 7, 2012)

I would love to get box 23!


----------



## Linnake (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm excited to see so many boxes with Boscia products in them!  Most of these look pretty good! I'd love to get 19!


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 7, 2012)

This is the first time in pretty much ever that I REALLY want a box, and that is #25. Here's to hoping!!

Also, I am pretty sure that I am getting box 26 on my account that I reactivated yesterday, because thats the only box with Juicy LeFleur, which everyone got last month, so only new accounts will get this time around.

I'd be happy with that box b/c of the polish and bosica bb cream.


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the first time in pretty much ever that I REALLY want a box, and that is #25. Here's to hoping!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the first time in pretty much ever that I REALLY want a box, and that is #25. Here's to hoping!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm excited to see so many boxes with Boscia products in them.  I didn't see any rose gold nail polish in any of the boxes?


 Box 25 seems to have the rose gold.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm not really impressed with any of the boxes. Supposedly I've gotten the Dr. Jart BB cream before according to my account, but I definitely never did. I hate those stupid hair ties . There's at least 2-3 products in every box that I'd prefer to NEVER receive, so I may just end up cancelling after this month. The value just doesn't seem to be there when half the products I don't even use or want. I'm tired of perfume samples. It just seems like such a cheap way to give out a sample.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really really really want the brush guards!  Is that completely dopey?


 no i want them too!


----------



## Pellen (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok, going by the no multiples rule I am narrowed down to boxes 1,2,7,14,27,29. I am ok with all of them except #29, I would really like Box 1. None of them are super exciting for me though. I live on the GA coast almost to FL so it really won't even kinda start feeling like fall until Mid October, maybe, lol. I am still in summer mode!


----------



## imakraziebubble (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 i heard back  the same day, they even asked me what colors i would like and i received my samples a week later.  I would try to email them again.. Are you sending it to  [email protected]  ?


----------



## drk51284 (Sep 7, 2012)

This is really going to be a surprise month for me... there are only 6 boxes I shouldn't receive. And I'm also hoping the rose gold polish secretly appears in more than one box... I'm really coveting it!


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 7, 2012)

The color they show on the box photo isn't always the color you get, I think it's really luck of the draw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristin1387 (Sep 7, 2012)

i hope i get a bb cream


----------



## crazymomma10 (Sep 7, 2012)

If I have no repeats I can get one of 10 boxes, all but 2 of them have the tea in them so I am not really looking forward to that just because I don't drink tea. But, I am really excited otherwise and I hope to get box #7 but I'll be okay with any of them but #29 really. So far so good this month.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone know what the jar with pink and green writing on it is in box 28?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm hoping to try one of the cc creams..I'm interested in a few boxes, but will have to wait and see...hahave received a Tili bag and Dr. Jart's..so it narrows down a few boxes.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 7, 2012)

> i heard back Â the same day, they even asked me what colors i would like and i received my samples a week later. Â I would try to email them again.. Are you sending it to Â [email protected] Â ?


 Hmm yeah...I never signed up for their newsletter either and the weird thing is I got sent some newsletter from them this morning but still no reply to my email. So they obviously got it if they used my email I really hope I get box 7 or 14!!


----------



## lauravee (Sep 7, 2012)

Also interested in the CC cream but they are only in 3 of the 13 boxes I am eligible for. Has anyone ever gotten repeat larabars in different flavors? I almost want one to get it over with haha. Also curious about that pink and green jar. 

And I pretty much want each and every Color Club, so for those of you not into them, I am going to be looking to trade for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melonz (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know what the jar with pink and green writing on it is in box 28?


 I've been trying to figure this out and have no idea what it is!


----------



## jaimelesmots (Sep 7, 2012)

I would love to get the aroma therapy. I've already gotten the Tili bags, so I hope I don't have to endure those again. I wouldn't mind another twist band, i suppose, but it would be nice to get new samples. I've already gotten Jouer moisturizer tint, but since it's the matte version, perhaps there's a possibility? I'm not wowed, but I'm sure I'll enjoy what I get.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 7, 2012)

I wonder if it's a hair mask or something like that..I'm speculating it's something thick or goopy lol, because of the packaging...there seems to be Boscia/Vasante to cover the skin category..although there seems to be shampoo/conditioner packets and twistie things again for hair..


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where is the link to the pics of the boxes!


 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128593/spoilers-the-september-2012-boxes/0_100


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 7, 2012)

How would you go about emailing Jouer? Like if I said "Hey I heard you guys send out free samples if I emailed you?" or more like "I'm really interested in your products and wondered if you guys sent out a sample of items I was interested in trying before purchasing?"

Also, I feel doomed. I noticed a ton of those boxes had hair ties and tili bags and I've never received one... D:

I hope I get a BB/CC cream


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 7, 2012)

I think it's time to cut one of my 2 BB's...and as soon as I do, they'll send out eye liners or lipsticks next month lol! The Look Bag is going to start up again soon, so I may give that one another try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samvanz12 (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How would you go about emailing Jouer? Like if I said "Hey I heard you guys send out free samples if I emailed you?" or more like "I'm really interested in your products and wondered if you guys sent out a sample of items I was interested in trying before purchasing?"
> 
> ...


 I would go with your second response.  When I ask for samples, I try not to infer that I've already heard they give out samples.  I think that seems to work best.


----------



## Kittables (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, going by the no multiples rule I am narrowed down to boxes 1,2,7,14,27,29. I am ok with all of them except #29, I would really like Box 1. None of them are super exciting for me though. I live on the GA coast almost to FL so it really won't even kinda start feeling like fall until Mid October, maybe, lol. I am still in summer mode!


            I'm right there with ya. Living in South Florida, it feels like we have summer year round. Today isn't so bad, but we have to use the a/c practically all the time. 

           This looks like it might be a better month for Birchbox. I actually really love that tea. I hope I get a nail polish!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They've kind of let me down for the past few months, so I'm hoping to get a really good box this time around. This is a make or break month, for me. Even MyGlam is outshining them.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 7, 2012)

I hope I don't get a box with any of the teas; we carry that brand at my job, so I'm not at all excited for it lol.. Just my luck, I'll get it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope I don't get a box with any of the teas; we carry that brand at my job, so I'm not at all excited for it lol.. Just my luck, I'll get it!


 I just don't drink tea :/ The two tea bags I got back in March or April are still in the pantry.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm loving that we all get a nail polish this month. I wonder if it's full sized or mini cause there aren't any really big full sized items like some months. The boxes still look great though.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Sep 7, 2012)

Didn't we all get Twirl in our Teen Vogue boxes?


----------



## jorja628 (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks like I'm eligible for 19 of the 29 boxes! I've been a subscriber since April...I'm surprised I qualify for so many combinations!


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Didn't we all get Twirl in our Teen Vogue boxes?


 Not everyone got the Teen Vogue box, and not all TV boxes had Twirl.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Didn't we all get Twirl in our Teen Vogue boxes?


 I never got a Teen Vouge box...hadn't heard of it yet! lol I wish I had


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 7, 2012)

The Color Club polishes are minis.

As for Twirl... that has been in several numerous boxes over different months. I want to say this is the 5th appearance of Twirl.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Didn't we all get Twirl in our Teen Vogue boxes?


 My TV box had Annick Goutal that month. 

*edited for grammar.


----------



## kewhicker (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone elses box shipped? My first account got a shipping notification yesterday. Never gotten one this early before!


----------



## redfox (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Didn't we all get Twirl in our Teen Vogue boxes?


Ooh, good question!! I just went through and cancelled out all the boxes with the Twirl but maybe it will be a repeat or they could be welcome boxes.


----------



## redfox (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *redfox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooh, good question!! I just went through and cancelled out all the boxes with the Twirl but maybe it will be a repeat or they could be welcome boxes.


 Oh, never mind then.  I guess the cancelling out may have worked since not everyone received the Twirl.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a shipping notice for acct #2, but no weight... Have been refreshing like a mad woman lol..!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 7, 2012)

I am SOOOO EXCITED RIGHT NOW GUYS!

Fashion Night Out in NYC this week BB has a pop up shop in the Meat Packing District.

It's invite Only but I got access to go for an our on Sunday and create my own Birchbox! Woohoo!

They have the Samples in candy tubes, I cannot wait! Oh my god!! lol


----------



## sparkin (Sep 7, 2012)

Excited to try Color Club, I've never used their polish. But if you really want rose gold and don't get it in your box, I'd go with Essie's Penny talk. It's awesome! I'm not sure about products for "gearing up for fall." I'm from TN and it's in the 90s today, so I think I'll stick with my summer makeup routine until it cools off more lol.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am SOOOO EXCITED RIGHT NOW GUYS!
> 
> ...


 OMG that is soo cool!!! Post pictures of it. I'm so jelly. Have fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm really hoping for a box with a Boscia product (though not the blotting linens :-/)


----------



## denise89 (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone know what that Tili bag is for? Sorry I'm still new


----------



## hrseangel (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know what that Tili bag is for? Sorry I'm still new


 A fancy overpriced colored ZIPLOCK


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know what that Tili bag is for? Sorry I'm still new


 It's a fancy ziploc, I believe.  I haven't gotten one and hope not to!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm not in NYC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but for those who are, here is one way you can access the Birchbox Pop Up shop

http://www.bettyconfidential.com/ar/ld/a/love-free-beauty-products-stop-by-birchboxs-fashion-week-lounge.html


----------



## hrseangel (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kewhicker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone elses box shipped? My first account got a shipping notification yesterday. Never gotten one this early before!


 I got mine yesterday also. I thought it was awfull early.

Last month mine was soooo late and got lost.

No weight or update yet.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG that is soo cool!!! Post pictures of it. I'm so jelly. Have fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I will def share the experience with you guys!!


----------



## bells (Sep 7, 2012)

So the lace Twistbands are counting as a new item, correct? They're in SO many boxes with stuff I want, but I got the regular Twistband last month, but so far I only see it in #8.

I really want #3, #19, 

#13 would be okay but there's so few products in it. I can't tell what the samples are. #25 would be nice.

2nd month and I'm not terribly excited about anything. Glossybox is a lot more money but Birchbox just has too many samples I could get for FREE or items I don't want in a beauty-focused box. I actually love the hair ties because my hair is an awful mess and sure, I drink tea, but I didn't sign up for a lifestyle box. I debated signing up for BB forever and my expectations were much higher.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A fancy overpriced colored ZIPLOCK


 They are cute but I found that  the design on the bag rubs off really easily - so yes they are extremely overpriced and a little messy.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Sep 7, 2012)

Every single person on here is going to think I am crazy. I actually bought the Tili bags. On purpose. I just thought they were so cute! I use them for my craft supplies. I've never gotten one in my box...but now since I've purchased them, I will surely end up with one!


----------



## JessP (Sep 7, 2012)

There are actually quite a few options I'm excited for (in some cases I wouldn't mind the Tili bag because it's packaged with some great products!). I have high hopes for this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linnake (Sep 7, 2012)

Hmmm.... I'm wondering about the Twirl sample too.  I'd really like to try the MMT but it's paired with the Twirl in quite a few boxes, so we'll see!


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Sep 7, 2012)

I really hope i get the rose gold polish to try out. I think it would look really cute with my wedding dress since its an off white vintage looking thing. Ill probably buy it if I dont get it but I wanted to at least try it out first.


----------



## PJammy (Sep 7, 2012)

I told myself, "Self, you'll be happy if you don't look at the spoilers!" But I couldn't help myself - I looked at the spoilers!

I haven't received mine yet... but I don't see any box that really shouted "Wow!" at me. Hopefully I'll enjoy what I get...

I'm rarely ever happy with Birchbox, but they have the best rewards program... so I like subscribing so I can reap the benefits later. Still, it is the least satisfying of my subscriptions, for sure.

I am glad they're sending the boxes out a bit earlier this month - or at least, it *seems* earlier!

--P


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 7, 2012)

Although I love the rose gold polish, I JUST bought a similar Essie color, so Im hoping to get the blue polish or the grey one! Or I will just trade for those.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 7, 2012)

I have had tracking for at least 2 days on 2 accounts, and neither of them have updated, so I am thinking they havent actually shipped out yet.


----------



## ashleyanner (Sep 7, 2012)

So do you think they'll pull the whole "well, sure we've already sent you a regular twistband, but this is considered a 'different' sample because it's a different color" kind of thing, like they do with the Lara bars and nail polishes?  I wouldn't mind getting one of the lacy looking ones, but I already own a bunch of the solid colored ones.


----------



## wmb07 (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow this forum really goes from dead to booming in a short period of time!

Anyone know if I sign up for another account if I can use the same cc?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wmb07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow this forum really goes from dead to booming in a short period of time!
> 
> Anyone know if I sign up for another account if I can use the same cc?


 I did!


----------



## lauravee (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So do you think they'll pull the whole "well, sure we've already sent you a regular twistband, but this is considered a 'different' sample because it's a different color" kind of thing, like they do with the Lara bars and nail polishes?  I wouldn't mind getting one of the lacy looking ones, but I already own a bunch of the solid colored ones.


 I would *hope* if we already got a solid, then we are only eligible for lacy ones, but this is pure guesswork.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So do you think they'll pull the whole "well, sure we've already sent you a regular twistband, but this is considered a 'different' sample because it's a different color" kind of thing, like they do with the Lara bars and nail polishes?  I wouldn't mind getting one of the lacy looking ones, but I already own a bunch of the solid colored ones.


I'm guessing they won't send you two solid colors, but they are probably considering the lace twistbands like a separate item.

I was wondering the same thing about the tea. I got tea in my first box, but it was TeaForte. does this mean I can still get tea from Mighty Leaf? (I really like tea, so I'd be totally happy to get more! I know it would disappoint some, though.)

I have subbed since March and I think I have somehow managed to make myself eligible to receive any box on that list, minus one. I can only rule out ONE? I have never received twistties, twistbands, tili bags, fashion tape, and I can't remember if I received Twirl. I don't really like Twirl, and I've accrued several samples of it through various things. Anyone else surprised at how many or how few they can rule out?


----------



## wmb07 (Sep 7, 2012)

I purchased the twistbands with a promo code to be able to use some points.  Think they will send me them still?

I also got the Jouier creme as a sample (love it)  and I WANT the matte creme.  Ahhh, the agony!


----------



## Heather Faye (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really really really want the brush guards!  Is that completely dopey?


 If you don't get them, Walmart sells them for about $3-$4. Comes in a pack of 5, I think. I use them and they are awesome! Keeps my brush bag nice and neat!


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wmb07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I purchased the twistbands with a promo code to be able to use some points.  Think they will send me them still?
> 
> I also got the Jouier creme as a sample (love it)  and I WANT the matte creme.  Ahhh, the agony!


 If you purchase something from the shop that makes no difference to what you get in your box.  And, they're in every box.


----------



## imakraziebubble (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm yeah...I never signed up for their newsletter either and the weird thing is I got sent some newsletter from them this morning but still no reply to my email. So they obviously got it if they used my email
> 
> I really hope I get box 7 or 14!!


 Did you put your home address in the email..? If so they may just mail you some with out responding. I think i read that happened to someone else. When i initially emailed them i did not include my mailing address so they had to respond to get my address.


----------



## imakraziebubble (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How would you go about emailing Jouer? Like if I said "Hey I heard you guys send out free samples if I emailed you?" or more like "I'm really interested in your products and wondered if you guys sent out a sample of items I was interested in trying before purchasing?"
> 
> ...


 this is what i sent

Hi. I hope whomever is reading this is well. I have found out about your product through various makeup threads and am interested in trying it out. I am a subscriber to birchbox but never seem to be one of the lucky few who receive the good stuff. I did receive one very small sample of a tinted moisturizer for light skin, however it was empty. Could I please get some samples to try out??? Thank you, Ashley


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Faye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you don't get them, Walmart sells them for about $3-$4. Comes in a pack of 5, I think. I use them and they are awesome! Keeps my brush bag nice and neat!


 Oh thanks for the info!  I never heard of these before.  Hope I get them in my BB.  And if not, I know where to get em!


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am SOOOO EXCITED RIGHT NOW GUYS!
> 
> ...


 That is amazingly awesome!  You have to let us know how it goes!  So exciting !  Have fun!


----------



## mishtastic (Sep 7, 2012)

Got my shipping notice today but my tracking isn't active. I really really need a new twistband so I'm excited I'll be getting one. Can't wait to see what else I get!


----------



## thepaintedlady (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Every single person on here is going to think I am crazy. I actually bought the Tili bags. On purpose. I just thought they were so cute! I use them for my craft supplies. I've never gotten one in my box...but now since I've purchased them, I will surely end up with one!


 I actually really like them, too! I bake a LOT, so I often buy my "software" in bulk. I like to use them to store what flour, sugar, sprinkles, what-not that I am not using at the moment. They're cute, and people always ask me where I got them.


----------



## Steffi (Sep 7, 2012)

Going through all the box photos, out of 29 boxes 15 have repeats for me.lol.  Despite that there's a few I wouldn't care for, some I really want(box 19!), but none are NEAR as bad as the disaster box I got last month.


----------



## Roxane68 (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *evlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox posted another September spoiler:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ineri218 (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh please, please let me get this! I have been hoping to try these! I have looked in CVS  and Walmart for them but couldn't find. I wear my hair up in a ponytail a LOT and love trying new ties.


I saw them at target on clearance.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am SOOOO EXCITED RIGHT NOW GUYS!
> 
> ...


 I found this pic on Instagram from someone who went to the pop up shop today


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found this pic on Instagram from someone who went to the pop up shop today


 Ughhh I wished I lived in NYC so I could go to this.


----------



## Sarah Wood (Sep 7, 2012)

my first one sucked


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found this pic on Instagram from someone who went to the pop up shop today


OH MAN!!! that is sooo much stuff. Im super jeal right now. Why cant that be in Los Angeles.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OH MAN!!! that is sooo much stuff. Im super jeal right now. Why cant that be in Los Angeles.


 I thought the same thing for Chicago!  They're real, kerastase, color club, beauty blender, jouer, more Benefit, and whatever else I can't see/make out from the pic!


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Paula1003* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Are you talking about the showstopper tape? If so, you can have mine. I have had it for month's and don't intend to use it.


 I'll PM you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found this pic on Instagram from someone who went to the pop up shop today


 That is too cool. That box is overflowing and has multiples! I'm so jealous! when are they going to have fashion week in Wisconsin? lol. looks like some jouer lip tints and LMT, and biolage exquiste oil too. what's that stack of three? isn't that from thebalm? Man that's like 3-4 great Birchboxes dumped together!


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought the same thing for Chicago!  They're real, kerastase, color club, beauty blender, jouer, more Benefit, and whatever else I can't see/make out from the pic!


Im fine if its in chicago!! Its my home town so Ill just send my sister down to grab stuff haha


----------



## evlady (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the first time in pretty much ever that I REALLY want a box, and that is #25. Here's to hoping!!
> 
> ...


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *imakraziebubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you put your home address in the email..? If so they may just mail you some with out responding. I think i read that happened to someone else. When i initially emailed them i did not include my mailing address so they had to respond to get my address.


 I did put my address in the email...so hopefully no reply back isn't a bad thing! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know what the jar with pink and green writing on it is in box 28?


 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2012/september12box6/skin-body-whip

I would absolutely LOVE this!  So many cool products!


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 7, 2012)

Deleted because I obviously can't do spoilers. 

Looks like I can only get boxes 1, 12, 13, 17, 18, 27, or 28 which all contain a product I have gotten in a previous box but probably not one that they will claim is a duplicate for whatever reason. They're ok, but the nail polish colors are really scaring me.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, so I just checked out the boxes.  Every box contains something I already got, so I'm going to assume they don't count Twistbands and Lara Bars as duplicates...even though I was told I got left out of Teen Vogue because they all had the Twistband and they didn't want to send me any duplicates. I guess that policy flew out the window (along with almost any other policy they had.) I'm assuming I'll get 1, 12, 13, 17, 18, 27, or 28 judging by the perfume samples alone.
> 
> The nail polish colors are really scaring me.


 Oh no, please don't tell me they aren't counting the Lara Bars as duplicates. I have a mild nut allergy and I don't want to deal with another one.


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no, please don't tell me they aren't counting the Lara Bars as duplicates. I have a mild nut allergy and I don't want to deal with another one.


 I'm just assuming. They'll probably just say it's a different flavor.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the gal who refered me to contact Jouer. I emailed them and they got back to me within a couple hours.  She offered to send out a sample of their new moisterizing tint  and 2 mini glosses- she even let me pick my own colors!!  How Fun, I'm always looking for new products, Thanks Soooo Much for the Tip!!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no, please don't tell me they aren't counting the Lara Bars as duplicates. I have a mild nut allergy and I don't want to deal with another one.


Ugh, I have a severe nut allergy and I don't want to deal with another one either. Grrrrr.


----------



## Jenna1006 (Sep 7, 2012)

There seems to be way to many single packet samples in this batch. Not to excited at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found this pic on Instagram from someone who went to the pop up shop today


I moved from NY three weeks ago. GRRRRR.

Also, was anyone else excited to learn how to pronounce jouer from the BB video? Because I couldn't figure out how to say it, and now I know!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I moved from NY three weeks ago. GRRRRR.
> ...


 Jouer means "to play" in french.  And what else do we do but play with our makeup and stuff!


----------



## thepaintedlady (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the gal who refered me to contact Jouer. I emailed them and they got back to me within a couple hours.  She offered to send out a sample of their new moisterizing tint  and 2 mini glosses- she even let me pick my own colors!!  How Fun, I'm always looking for new products, Thanks Soooo Much for the Tip!!


 When you emailed them, what did you say? I really want to try their gloss, but I don't want to waste my points on something that I might not like.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 7, 2012)

I think the sample stop is totally awesome, but it's disheartening to keep seeing all these people with bulging custom boxes when we're getting measly boxes. The pictures I've seen on twitter and instagram have 10 GOOD samples, not larabars or perfume or twist bands. Theyre got premium brands and some full size items while we're seeing a lot of repeats this month. They must be giving us crappy stuff since all the good samples are in the shop. Kind of a big let down for me and definitely feeds into my likelihood to cancel pretty soon.


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 7, 2012)

Guys, it may seem like they're shipping early this month. But remember, all boxes have to be shipped ground because they have nail polish in them. May take them a little longer to get to some people.

I recently switched debit card #s and after seeing the boxes, I'm not updating the info in my account until next month. This is a total skip for me...I narrowed it down and can only get about 3 of the boxes, but they don't wow me anyways. Ah well! Always next month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am SOOOO EXCITED RIGHT NOW GUYS!
> 
> ...


 i didn't get an invite. booo. i live in nyc and i was invited to multiple events but i could only make the laura geller one on the upper east side b/c the rsvps were full for all of the other events.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jouer means "to play" in french.  And what else do we do but play with our makeup and stuff!


Ahhh, I took spanish in college. That makes sense.


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i didn't get an invite. booo. i live in nyc and i was invited to multiple events but i could only make the laura geller one on the upper east side b/c the rsvps were full for all of the other events.


 That's so awesome though, I love everything Laura Geller! Hope you had fun.


----------



## iugirl13 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm excited for the lace twistbands! I love them so much I bought the 12 pack with my points. The one I got in my Teen Vogue box is slowly falling apart. I'm also hoping I don't receive the polish in the rose gold since I bought Essie's Penny Talk last month. I really want the blue polish, but I'd be okay with any of them. For account one I could get boxes 1,2,3,7,10,13,14,18,27,28, or 29. For account 2 I could get 1,2,4,5,6,7,14,24,25,27,28, or 29.

Are we assuming that the regular non lace twistbands would be considered repeats?


----------



## BreatheExhale (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The same thing happened to me with BB and SS so I emailed Jouer and told them I got a shade that wasn't suitable for me and would like to receive samples of shades I can use. One of the shades they suggested was Golden. So it sounds like they were following your profile if Jouer themselves believe this is approriate for light skin. They may also have considered that light skin deepens in the summer. I don't like the Golden because it clashes with my cool pink undertones. The Pearl is much better.


 That's funny because they sent me Pearl, and I'm pretty tan in my skin tone and in my BB profile. Guess they would've told me it could be used as a highlight. Haha.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 7, 2012)

The lace twistbands are so cute!

And last time I saw a package of 6 Color Club nail polishes for 9.99 at TJ Maxx. I did not buy them since I do not like the consistency of the formula. But the colors looked very similar to ones that BB has in their store.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is too cool. That box is overflowing and has multiples! I'm so jealous! when are they going to have fashion week in Wisconsin? lol. looks like some jouer lip tints and LMT, and biolage exquiste oil too. what's that stack of three? isn't that from thebalm? Man that's like 3-4 great Birchboxes dumped together!


 That gives me hope that maybe we will get some of those great samples in the near future  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That Color Club rose gold nail polish is so beautiful kinda looks metallic.


----------



## SarahElizSS (Sep 7, 2012)

I dont feel terribly excited about any of my possible boxes. Once I take out the ones with Twirl and the ones with Dr. Jarts there is nothing terribly exciting. The only thing I might want is the MMT. maybe I will finally venture into the trade arena this month! Or save stuff for the traveling sample box if I can get in that!


----------



## MakeUpAddicted (Sep 7, 2012)

I'll probably get the box with band aids or double sided tape. I think the 1st 4 boxes would be a good fit for me so I probably won't get those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know what the jar with pink and green writing on it is in box 28?


I'm a bit late to this party - lots of posting today! - but I don't see anyone's answered this.  When I scroll down, it shows Skin - An Apothecary Soy Body Whip. (I have no idea how to censor that, but can't imagine people who don't want to know are reading this with all the blanks!)

This is month 2 for me, so there's not a lot I've gotten.  I'd love a BB or CC cream!  Would HATE another of those snack bars!  Not only have I gotten one, but I reviewed it poorly.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 7, 2012)

Actually excited for the twistbands. I got one in my first ever box and loved it. I haven't been able to find it for months though so I suspect my kitten took it. Out of the 16 potential boxes, I think at least half have them, so hopefully the odds are in my favor.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny (Sep 7, 2012)

Come on, think positive!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 7, 2012)

Go to their website and click on contact us. In the email, tell them that your really impressed with their luminizing moisture tint and that your interested in trying some of their other products. Ask them if they can offer you any samples of their other products so you can try them before making your purchase. Have fun playing with your samples. Shaun


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jenna1006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> There seems to be way to many single packet samples in this batch. Not to excited at all


 I honestly don't mind the packets as long as they're things I'll be able to use. I got the Fresh  face wash and Talika eye makeup remover in packets and really loved them both.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 7, 2012)

So I can't get 3,10,12,13,15,16,18,20,21,22,23,26 on my main and  3,10,12,13,15,16,18,26 on my second account... Im curious if the solid twistbands will count as a double since I got one in may for my main... and that would rule out 20-23 for me... and 26 is a welcome box... I really like 20,22,25,27 and 29. As for the polish colors I really want either the gray color(so pretty for work) or the dark blue,  rose gold is nice but (not a big deal since I have orly rage). and I really dont care for the yellow... I see alot of foil packets, but as long as I can review them and I get several, I don't mind...


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 7, 2012)

> i didn't get an invite. booo. i live in nyc and i was invited to multiple events but i could only make the laura geller one on the upper east side b/c the rsvps were full for all of the other events.


 I posted this earlier but maybe you can get into the Birchbox shop this way! http://www.bettyconfidential.com/ar/ld/a/love-free-beauty-products-stop-by-birchboxs-fashion-week-lounge.html


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted this earlier but maybe you can get into the Birchbox shop this way!
> 
> http://www.bettyconfidential.com/ar/ld/a/love-free-beauty-products-stop-by-birchboxs-fashion-week-lounge.html


 Thanks for passing that on--very awesome of you.  I might try to swing by there on Sunday.  It would be great to get some of those samples!


----------



## denise89 (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a fancy ziploc, I believe.  I haven't gotten one and hope not to!


 Oh gosh, I hope I dont get it either.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is another time for you ladies in NYC to stop by the Birchbox Sample Shop! http://beautyhigh.com/get-in-to-thenyfw-birchbox-shop-beauty-high/


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 7, 2012)

I definitely prefer this to candy!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is 500% Awesome!


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There's the expression kid in a candy shop, this is my kinda candy shop OMG!!! Is this you?


----------



## JessP (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Coolest. thing. ever. Totally wish I could be there!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 7, 2012)

No, it's not me! I wish! this was posted to Instagram by Birchbox. Edit: I guess I should have written "I'd definitely prefer this to candy."


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 7, 2012)

Wait...how do you gals know which boxes have what??

Is there a secret link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might not be able to control myself if I were there. The urge to sneak in there while wearing a sequinned pink cape and loads of makeup... grabbing many handfuls of samples, stuff them into every pocket (I'd have many)...all while laughing like a wicked evil makeup mastermind. Yup. I am quite certain I couldn't be trusted lol.


----------



## thepaintedlady (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait...how do you gals know which boxes have what??
> 
> Is there a secret link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Use this link https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2012/september12box1. Change the last number to look through all of them, through 29.


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait...how do you gals know which boxes have what??
> 
> Is there a secret link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Here is the link to the thread that has all of them listed: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128593/spoilers-the-september-2012-boxes

In-joy!


----------



## plutorayz (Sep 7, 2012)

Or you know go here : https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128593/spoilers-the-september-2012-boxes  ;D

edit: oooh beaten by a whole 15 seconds!


----------



## thepaintedlady (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh. Gosh. I feel like a total derp now. This is what happens when you take allergy meds at night. Just, just a little loopy.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow, so many repeat samples...

(also, QUIT WITH THE FREAKIN' COLOR CLUB.)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 8, 2012)

i think box 28 looks like one of the funnest ones out of all of these, i'm hoping for that one (i guess i have a slight chance because we can get the uber bars in different flavors?)

i'm really just curious to try the skin body whip or 21 drops blends.

i also hate how all the boxes that have the porefessional are the ones with tili bags, which i *shouldn't* be getting again, in theory.


----------



## Wida (Sep 8, 2012)

It looks like all of the good samples have been sent to fashion week.  Boo!  Here's hoping that they have enough left over for next month.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't really see a problem with Birchbox providing better samples at Fashion Week. Fashion Week attracts the attention of media, celebrities, corporations, stylists, make up artists, fashion designers, everyday people, etc. Companies will and do definitely use Fashion Week to promote anything and everything, so I'm sure that Birchbox had an easier time getting companies to provide better samples for Fashion Week than for their subscription boxes. I've heard/read that subscription services aren't that great a way to promote a product or a company. It costs a company a lot of money to produce the samples - even the foil packets cost more to make than the value we place on them - and it doesn't necessarily translate into more customers for the company. Birchbox subscription boxes reach a limited audience - the product and brand are only exposed to those that subscribe, while Fashion Week reaches a broader range of people in a way shorter amount of time. From a company's perspective, it would be money well spent to send better samples to Fashion Week.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't really see a problem with Birchbox providing better samples at Fashion Week. Fashion Week attracts the attention of media, celebrities, corporations, stylists, make up artists, fashion designers, everyday people, etc. Companies will and do definitely use Fashion Week to promote anything and everything, so I'm sure that Birchbox had an easier time getting companies to provide better samples for Fashion Week than for their subscription boxes. I've heard/read that subscription services aren't that great a way to promote a product or a company. It costs a company a lot of money to produce the samples - even the foil packets cost more to make than the value we place on them - and it doesn't necessarily translate into more customers for the company. Birchbox subscription boxes reach a limited audience - the product and brand are only exposed to those that subscribe, while Fashion Week reaches a broader range of people in a way shorter amount of time. From a company's perspective, it would be money well spent to send better samples to Fashion Week.


 Well said!


----------



## calexxia (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes and no. Consider that many of the brands that Birchbox would be providing samples from will have THEIR OWN events....


----------



## Kristin1387 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Color Club polishes are minis.
> 
> As for Twirl... that has been in several numerous boxes over different months. I want to say this is the 5th appearance of Twirl.


 I don't mind minis because I never seem to finish a polish


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 8, 2012)

Box 29 is the saddest looking box ever. As much as I want another twistband and Bvlgari perfume since I loved the other one, I hope I don't get that one.


----------



## Jeka19 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the links to get in to the birchbox sample shop in NYC. I'll post pics if I end up going which I most likely will be doing!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samvanz12 (Sep 8, 2012)

My info updated!  Seems to have happened a lot sooner after my shipping notice than it has in the past for me.

PackageID:
MI12003bb2961134
Sequence Number:
040930908121589334
Zip Code:
53186
Weight (lbs.):
0.5350
Projected Delivery Date:
Sep 13 2012


Anyone similar?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 8, 2012)

Guys, my Sephora package was delivered according to the UPS website, but it was NOT left at my door. Anyone had this happen before? I have a hunch someone stole it. What do I do?


----------



## hrseangel (Sep 8, 2012)

Shipping updated and box is 0.5450

Way earlier than last time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Since I have been a subscriber since April, there are ALOT of boxes I could get. I hope I dont get the Twit Ties because I just got a pile of them in cute neon &amp; pastel colors at the Dollar Tree. Oh well if I do, daughter will steal it from me.


----------



## fanchette (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow, the boxes are really even this month. All but two have exactly six items in them. The one that has seven has the 3 q-tips on a card, so that seems fair (haha) and only the very last one only has 5 items. Also, the chances of getting a twistband or a cc polish looks pretty good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 8, 2012)

> Guys, my Sephora package was delivered according to the UPS website, but it was NOT left at my door. Anyone had this happen before? I have a hunch someone stole it. What do I do?


 Contact the shipping company and racetrack the package. You can notify Sephora afterward; don't know if they'll replace, but start with the shipping company and file a complaint/report.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 8, 2012)

> Guys, my Sephora package was delivered according to the UPS website, but it was NOT left at my door. Anyone had this happen before? I have a hunch someone stole it. What do I do?


 Contact the shipping company and racetrack the package. You can notify Sephora afterward; don't know if they'll replace, but start with the shipping company and file a complaint/report.


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Weight (lbs.):
0.6340
Projected Delivery Date:
Sep 13 2012






  The 13th is payday and the day I get my hair colored, too - looks like it's going to be a great day! lol


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 8, 2012)

My shipping info updated:

PackageID:
MI12003bb2959818
Sequence Number:
040850908121746443
Zip Code:
  Weight (lbs.):
0.5360
Projected Delivery Date:
Sep 13 2012


I don't want to wait until next week....BOOOOOO. Anyone else have the same weight but an *earlier ship date??? *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *


----------



## stellar136 (Sep 8, 2012)

I got my birchbox this morning!!!!!!! I am so excited to open it up!!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 8, 2012)

> I got my birchbox this morning!!!!!!! I am so excited to open it up!!!


 You know the drill! Pics and weight please..asap lol. Can't believe you already got one soooo fast!


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 8, 2012)

I kind of wish the boxes were uneven(ish) like the used to be. It was nice to know there was a chance of something really big and awesome. I felt like I "won" enough times to justify the "losing." This box seems a bit bleh to me, maybe because there's no big item to covet and wish for.

But I guess there are less complaints now, so I can understand why BB would want to even things out.


----------



## stellar136 (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh jeez i am so sorry to excite!!! It was only an order from the shop !!! i got some beautyfix makeup remover... I should have realized this was a white box not the regular hot pink!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  booo!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 8, 2012)

I love the different options we get, plus a surprise full size item every now and then. Yep, I always felt like I won the BB lottery lol. Wish I were in NYC and could hit that BB event, I'd be having to wipe my droolies as I figured out what I could snag lol. Let us know how the event goes and what awesomeness transpired, ladies! We can live vicariously through you lucky ones.


----------



## mega789 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah this month overall looks just meh..Oh well! I do hope I get the Wei To Go sampler or that hair volumizer (forgot the name)... Hopefully next month will be awesome!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 8, 2012)

> Oh jeez i am so sorry to excite!!! It was only an order from the shop !!! i got some beautyfix makeup remover... I should have realized this was a white box not the regular hot pink!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  booo!!


 Awww....Stellar, I got so excited for nothing? JK... Lol, were those the Q-tip thingies?


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's so awesome though, I love everything Laura Geller! Hope you had fun.


 yeah. it was a fun event. champagne, mini hot pink birchbox cupcakes, and i met laura geller in person. she's so sweet and down to earth. i was hoping to run into the founders of bb but they weren't there lol &amp; discounts for stuff at the event and if i wanted to come back to the store. we also received free mini makeovers.


----------



## Roxane68 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I saw them at target on clearance.


I will have to look for them next time I am in one. We don't have a Target close to us. Wish we did tho!


----------



## JessP (Sep 8, 2012)

> yeah. it was a fun event. champagne, mini hot pink birchbox cupcakes, and i met laura geller in person. she's so sweet and down to earth. i was hoping to run into the founders of bb but they weren't there lol &amp; discounts for stuff at the event and if i wanted to come back to the store. we also received free mini makeovers.


 Birchbox just posted a YouTube video that's 4 seconds long, I think as a mistake lol. Its supposed to be about the nyfw sample stop, kinda funny.


----------



## stellar136 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, Linda Jean.. i got the makeup remover q-tips. I really like them and they were cheap, plus i picked the +2 sample pack to go with it for free!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 8, 2012)

> Yes, Linda Jean.. i got the makeup remover q-tips. I really like them and they were cheap, plus i picked the +2 sample pack to go with it for free!Â


 Nice! I got them and agree; they were great for a quick fix when going out at night and doing bathroom touch ups!


----------



## goldenmeans (Sep 8, 2012)

This month looks pretty good. I love the rose gold nail polish! Actually, all the colors are wearable. The only things I'd be annoyed to get are the showstoppers tape, the q-tip things or the brush covers.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Contact the shipping company and racetrack the package. You can notify Sephora afterward; don't know if they'll replace, but start with the shipping company and file a complaint/report.


Thank you!!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 8, 2012)

> Thank you!!!


 That's crazy about your package! I hope one of your neighbors didn't steal it. I'd be going door to door lol and demanding to know what eye shadow, moisturizer, or nail polish they were wearing and bust them out! You don't mess with us beauty junkies.. I've got to put that on my home defense apparatus as a decal or something.. ie, a hot pink metal baseball bat lol.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Sep 8, 2012)

Got my shipping notice this morning!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Wow, the boxes are really even this month. All but two have exactly six items in them. The one that has seven has the 3 q-tips on a card, so that seems fair (haha) and only the very last one only has 5 items. Also, the chances of getting a twistband or a cc polish looks pretty good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


 Also, no one is getting a full size item. Doesnt make me happy but apparently they are listening to the majority who complained each month about it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 8, 2012)

> Also, no one is getting a full size item. Doesnt make me happy but apparently they are listening to the majority who complained each month about it.


 Lol! Just wait, there will be follow up. Now we'll be complaining because we miss the full sized surprises..I think I already did a few posts back. I'm sure there will be some general dissatisfaction again this month. You just can't please everyone on a scale this large and oftentimes, it seems complaints are hollered louder than praise.


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 8, 2012)

Weight (lbs.):
0.5280
Projected Delivery Date:
Sep 13 2012


My shipping updated this morning, too!  So excited!  ;-)  I would really love the aromatherapy, soy cream, and/or Wei To-Go; the nail polish is a given and I would be happy with any of the colors!  They all go great with the J.Crew palette!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, no one is getting a full size item. Doesnt make me happy but apparently they are listening to the majority who complained each month about it.


 kinda disappointed about that. i've gotten a full size item (even if it was just a lip item) every single month since i've joined (this will be my 7th month). i'm hoping this won't become a regular thing.

though it looks like most boxes are getting at least six items this month (some looked like they had 7 reviewable items?) so maybe that's how they're offsetting it.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 8, 2012)

i still haven't gotten my tracking # :[


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 8, 2012)

My box has shipped! Hope I get it sometime next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 8, 2012)

Isn't the wei to go a full sized item?


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a feeling its going to be one of those months where the tracking info doesnt update and then one day its at your door with tracking info saying out for delivery.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's crazy about your package! I hope one of your neighbors didn't steal it. I'd be going door to door lol and demanding to know what eye shadow, moisturizer, or nail polish they were wearing and bust them out! You don't mess with us beauty junkies.. I've got to put that on my home defense apparatus as a decal or something.. ie, a hot pink metal baseball bat lol.


Show me your undereyes! Do they look less puffy? DO YOU HAVE MY EYE CREAM!

Yeah, I'm mad. I live in a nice building, but it's right in town and the front door is open during the day. They should NOT have left the package without anyone there. There's no place safe to leave it, so i was told that they would always hold it if I wasn't home.

Oh and I don't have a pink baseball bat, but I do have pink mace!!!


----------



## messjess18 (Sep 8, 2012)

So I've been billed and everything (happened on the first) and my tracking link is available, but this month hasn't been added to purchase history. What about for the rest of you?


----------



## surelyslim (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Show me your undereyes! Do they look less puffy? DO YOU HAVE MY EYE CREAM!
> ...


 Sorry to hear that, but maybe you can request it that you pick it up directly or have your leasing office sign for it. We have a note on the door for that purpose since my aptmates always out and about.


----------



## chrissymarie (Sep 8, 2012)

Can people post pics of their sept bb if they already received it?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 8, 2012)

> Can people post pics of their sept bb if they already received it?Â


 I don't think anyone has received their boxes yet. It's still early and most of us are waiting on shipping updates still. Besides, we're pretty good about feeding the spoiler/pic frenzy on these threads lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh.. I did receive both my ship notices this morning, but no weights.. hope I don't get struck by the double box curse like some of the other ladies. I've been lucky so far and it's month #5 with my second account and month #6 on the main.


----------



## fanchette (Sep 8, 2012)

I would prefer the "lottery" version as well. I don't care if I have to get a few mediocre boxes to wait to score a great, useable item, but I guess there were enough complaints that they ruined it for the rest of us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jacinta (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys, my Sephora package was delivered according to the UPS website, but it was NOT left at my door. Anyone had this happen before? I have a hunch someone stole it. What do I do?


 I had this happen to me with an $80 cologne.  I contacted the company and they filed a report with UPS.  Now I can no longer have UPS packages left at more door- every single thing has to be signed for.  On top of that, I NEVER heard back from Sephora, and that was MONTHS ago!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had this happen to me with an $80 cologne.  I contacted the company and they filed a report with UPS.  Now I can no longer have UPS packages left at more door- every single thing has to be signed for.  On top of that, I NEVER heard back from Sephora, and that was MONTHS ago!


I'm sorry! No one did anything? I'm so mad. I am making someone give me my money back, even if it's my landlord. This is not acceptable. It says they're not allowed to leave anything and they did!


----------



## Lisa Marie (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello everyone, new to the forums...but this will be my 6th box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and Yay! I also just checked and my tracking info has been updated! I'm really hoping for box 25 this time (fingers crossed!)

Weight (lbs.):
0.5710
Projected Delivery Date:
Sep 13 2012


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Sep 8, 2012)

*do they still do the anniversary boxes??  this month would be mine..   hmmmmmmmmmmmm*


----------



## drk51284 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Show me your undereyes! Do they look less puffy? DO YOU HAVE MY EYE CREAM!


 I nearly spit out my coffee when I read this. I would definitely yell "DO YOU HAVE MY EYE CREAM?!" at the next well-put-together woman I saw.

... I might just yell it anyway now, sounds like fun.


----------



## crazymomma10 (Sep 8, 2012)

Weight (lbs.): 
0.6178
Projected Delivery Date:
Sep 13 2012
There is my weight and projected delivery date. Which will no doubt be two or three days late because they ship it through my town from SLC to a city 80 miles or so east of me then back to me, so It'll be here the 15th or 17th. But it's a heavy box so hopefully something good is coming out of it!!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I nearly spit out my coffee when I read this. I would definitely yell "DO YOU HAVE MY EYE CREAM?!" at the next well-put-together woman I saw.
> ...


Hahaha, please do!! I will high five you. and then giggle uncontrollably.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 8, 2012)

> *do they still do the anniversary boxes??Â  this month would be mine..Â Â  hmmmmmmmmmmmm*Â  :whistling:


 I think other ladies mentioned in previous threads that Birchbox has done away with anniversary boxes and us sending some keychain bauble or trinket now..


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 8, 2012)

I think my beauty junkie bat and I should fly over to see MollyC2153, lend her a hand with the door to door search and wander down to NYC and crash the BB event... That'd make for an interesting weekend story lmao! I want to yell about eye cream, too.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> More than likely the company you purchased from (in this case Sephora) will claim no liability because it was technically the shipping company's fault. I am sure you can file a complaint with UPS but I dont know if anything will come from it. I myself just went through the same thing with USPS and it was a major hassle and I had to call 2 or 3 times, but they did find my box and finally delivered it. Good luck and let us know what happens!


I got confirmation from the postman that he saw it when he dropped off my mail yesterday. So it WAS delivered and then stolen. I emailed UPS and am going to dispute the claim on my debit card. I'm not paying $$ for something I didn't get!

This is just the last thing I need to deal with today. UGH. Found out my aunt's brother in law was hit by a boat while swimming and killed. His daughter's birthday is today. I'm so so so sad for them. I didn't know him well, but my heart breaks for his girls. I'm going to go eat some ice cream and pretend that I'm mad about the package, when really I'm just sad about Johnny. :-(


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think my beauty junkie bat and I should fly over to see MollyC2153, lend her a hand with the door to door search and wander down to NYC and crash the BB event... That'd make for an interesting weekend story lmao! I want to yell about eye cream, too.


Um, YES! Miss Linda, please do! I just got solid confirmation from the mailman that it was stolen, because he saw it when he dropped my mail. GRRR. I feel angry.

WISH I was still living in NYC so I could go to the BB event at FNO!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think my beauty junkie bat and I should fly over to see MollyC2153, lend her a hand with the door to door search and wander down to NYC and crash the BB event... That'd make for an interesting weekend story lmao! I want to yell about eye cream, too.


 I would join you!  I actually just got back from DC, I did the FNO in Old Town and that was terrific, there were cocktails, wine, cheese, shrimp, sandwich roles, candy, fruit-pies and generous gift with purchase.  

MollyC2153, you might call BB CS and let them know your situation.  My first box was sent to SF rather then NY and after trouble-shooting, we figured out that the zip code that I provided to the NY address was for SF, they went and immediately send me out another one anyway, though it was my 'bad' and that really sealed my customer loyalty to BB.  

So excited to find out about the NY BB pop-up, not sure why I didn't get an invite from BB, but I'll attend either the 11:00 to 12:00 under Beauty High or the 4:00 to 5:00 under Betty Confidential.  *Do you'll think I should do the morning or the afternoon session?*

(I've worked the San Francisco Gourmet Food Show and the day before last, my booth manager said 'bring a suitcase with wheels tomorrow, we're not shipping any of this stuff back to New York.'  At 4:30, all the booths were either just giving away their goods or exchaning with other exhibitors, I had enough gourmet oils, cheeses and chocolates and other threats to last me a year.  Oh if any of you gals are interested in working a trade show, especially if you are a student, just figure out what days your city is hosting these at the major convention centers and check on CraigsList a week before and you'll likely be able to land something for the 2 to 3 days.  It's just fun too, being able to see all the new stuff coming in!)


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Show me your undereyes! Do they look less puffy? DO YOU HAVE MY EYE CREAM!
> ...


 

Birchbox Pink Mace?


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 8, 2012)

Am sorry to hear of your lost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That is aweful, sometimes for me the full impact of pretty bad news won't hit until days later.

I think BB ought to think about plain-packaing for the boxes soon.  Their success has brought 'front and center' awareness to the  fuschia boxes.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd buy that!



> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would join you!  I actually just got back from DC, I did the FNO in Old Town and that was terrific, there were cocktails, wine, cheese, shrimp, sandwich roles, candy, fruit-pies and generous gift with purchase.
> 
> ...


My order was actually from Sephora. I'm not sure WHY I posted it in here..haha. Probably because I know this is where all the brilliant girls hang out! But yeah, now I'm nervous about my bb going missing too! Oy vey.

Go to the morning sesh. I assume earlier=better swag? Not sure why I think that.. but I do! MAN I miss New York!


----------



## dd62 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got confirmation from the postman that he saw it when he dropped off my mail yesterday. So it WAS delivered and then stolen. I emailed UPS and am going to dispute the claim on my debit card. I'm not paying $$ for something I didn't get!
> ...


Before you dispute the claim you may want to contact Sephora, they may resend the order. This happened to me before with a different company, and I emailed saying the package was showing as deliver, but yet I had not received it, and they resent my order.


----------



## mimosette (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i still haven't gotten my tracking # :[


I haven't been billed still. And my tracking hasn't been updated.

I changed my contact email and CC in late August. Now I'm not getting the emails (you know, the constant ones) on the old email account or the new one from BB.

I went in to my account  around Sept 2 to make sure I'd updated with the correct CC info, and I had.

Should I call ?


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 8, 2012)

my box is .575 and expected to be here on the 13th ! sooo excited!

Also, if I didn't have work this weekend I would totalllly go home to new york just for the birchbox events! my friend goes to FIT and is planning to go and im insanely jealous


----------



## Coocabarra (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Show me your undereyes! Do they look less puffy? DO YOU HAVE MY EYE CREAM!
> ...


 My sister has the cutest little pink taser! I think if I saw that thing being pulled on me, I would "Awwwwww!" before being tased to the ground.....so it may be a good diversion tactic to own cute weapons!


----------



## denise89 (Sep 8, 2012)

I got an email that my birchbox has shipped! Where do you girls find the weight of the box?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 8, 2012)

> My sister has the cutest little pink taser! I think if I saw that thing being pulled on me, I would "Awwwwww!" before being tased to the ground.....so it may be a good diversion tactic to own cute weapons!


 Lordy, that'd be my bff! She would want a pink bedazzled taser lol. OMG, it'd be the best present ever and she's going to go nuts when I tell her they make them in pink!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Sep 8, 2012)

> I got confirmation from the postman that he saw it when he dropped off my mail yesterday. So it WAS delivered and then stolen. I emailed UPS and am going to dispute the claim on my debit card. I'm not paying $$ for something I didn't get!
> 
> This is just the last thing I need to deal with today. UGH. Found out my aunt's brother in law was hit by a boat while swimming and killed. His daughter's birthday is today. I'm so so so sad for them. I didn't know him well, but my heart breaks for his girls. I'm going to go eat some ice cream and pretend that I'm mad about the package, when really I'm just sad about Johnny. :-(


 My sympathy to you for all you're going through. As for the POS who stole your box, I hope karma takes a big bite out of their thievin' ass!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Sep 8, 2012)

> I got an email that my birchbox has shipped! Where do you girls find the weight of the box?


 You won't find that out until your tracking updates, and that could be anywhere from the next hour to a few days.


----------



## denise89 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You won't find that out until your tracking updates, and that could be anywhere from the next hour to a few days.


 ok thanks!


----------



## Coocabarra (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lordy, that'd be my bff! She would want a pink bedazzled taser lol. OMG, it'd be the best present ever and she's going to go nuts when I tell her they make them in pink!


 I believe she got hers at Amazon.com!


----------



## erikalisa55 (Sep 8, 2012)

This is kind of off topic but...

Has anyone seen the Birchbox Sample Stop going on at NYFW? It's kind of making me into a really angry green eyed monster!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes and no. Consider that many of the brands that Birchbox would be providing samples from will have THEIR OWN events....


Yes they could. But New York City Fashion Week will attract more variety of people then they would at THEIR OWN events...

So the above post was very realistic as far as to why their pop up shops have that.  Plus Birchbox is not the first nor the last company to have such an event going on.  All types of business open up pop up shops in the city and it happens all year long. 

I have experienced all types of FREE sponsored events in the city that require research and people you know to get in.  Business feed off the culture of NYC;


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 8, 2012)

My Box shipped this morning!

This is the first time in 9 months that I received my tracking before the 10th.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 8, 2012)

> > Yes and no. Consider that many of the brands that Birchbox would be providing samples from will have THEIR OWN events....
> 
> 
> Yes they could. But New York City Fashion Week will attract more variety of people then they would at THEIR OWN events... So the above post was very realistic as far as to why their pop up shops have that.Â  Plus Birchbox is not the first nor the last company to have such an event going on.Â  All types of business open up pop up shops in the city and it happens all year long.Â  I have experienced all types of FREE sponsored events in the city that require research and people you know to get in.Â  Business feed off the culture of NYC;


 Im pretty sure what she meant was these companies would have their own events there, at fashion week...


----------



## wadedl (Sep 8, 2012)

Birchbox screwed up my order! They sent me the Lipocils plus 2 pack but I wanted the Gloss Moderne because I really love it. Then they sent me the Pixi pencil in Mocha Mauve but it was supposed to be Brilliantly Bronzed! I wanted it for a wedding next Saturday. I don't know if the new one will be here before then


----------



## BettieCrocker (Sep 8, 2012)

> OH MAN!!! that is sooo much stuff. Im super jeal right now. Why cant that be in Los Angeles.


 That sample stop is 4 blocks from my job but I'm working the whole day with no time to run out. for shame.


----------



## Angelalh (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got confirmation from the postman that he saw it when he dropped off my mail yesterday. So it WAS delivered and then stolen. I emailed UPS and am going to dispute the claim on my debit card. I'm not paying $$ for something I didn't get!
> ...


im sorry for your loss

for all you ladies having trouble with boxes being stolen, i live in an apartment building and i have a po box for this reason it is SUPER CHEAP!!! like $12 a year!!!

i also live in a small town so its convienient for me its never busy


----------



## lovelywhim (Sep 8, 2012)

My box shipped today! Usually, it's never this early. I'm sooo excited!


----------



## Linnake (Sep 8, 2012)

I have shipping notices on both accounts but only my 2nd sub has info... weight if .5780 with delivery on 9/13


----------



## calexxia (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes they could. But New York City Fashion Week will attract more variety of people then they would at THEIR OWN events...
> ...


 I believe that you may have misunderstood the point that I was making--By "THEIR OWN", I was referring to the various pop up shops sponsored by the brands themselves. I'm not quite sure why you felt the need to come across so condescendingly--I'm hardly a novice when it come to industry events, even though I am West Coast-based, rather than East Coast-based (at this point).

(Strangely, when I was working as a journalist--many moons ago now--there was no need to "research" events, as the invites flowed freely. Ah well, I suppose times change.)


----------



## calexxia (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im pretty sure what she meant was these companies would have their own events there, at fashion week...


 Exactly. I wouldn't expect the BB pop up shop to have a better item than one offered by a brand's own pop up shop. But whatever.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 8, 2012)

not september related: but, for anyone who got the pixi shadow pen last month, i just tried sharpening it with my urban decay grindhouse sharpener and it fit like a glove! so glad i don't have to worry about buying the pixi sharpener.


----------



## surelyslim (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> im sorry for your loss
> ...


 True that, but you first have to make sure your subscription boxes accepts postal addresses. I can see this being put to use though... for other things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

An alternative is find out if your leasing offices will hold packages for you, or pick up boxes directly from the shipper.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Before you dispute the claim you may want to contact Sephora, they may resend the order. This happened to me before with a different company, and I emailed saying the package was showing as deliver, but yet I had not received it, and they resent my order.


 I just sent them a really nice email talking about how I love Sephora and that this is like my third order this month but I've never had any issues before (hint hint, i spend a lot of $$ here) I also contacted the UPS. My landlord basically said "yeah just make sure they don't leave packages anymore" Um, dude, seriously???? WTF!



> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My sister has the cutest little pink taser! I think if I saw that thing being pulled on me, I would "Awwwwww!" before being tased to the ground.....so it may be a good diversion tactic to own cute weapons!


 I LOVE it!!! I have an amazing mental image right now.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lordy, that'd be my bff! She would want a pink bedazzled taser lol. OMG, it'd be the best present ever and she's going to go nuts when I tell her they make them in pink!


 PLEASE get her one.



> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My sympathy to you for all you're going through. As for the POS who stole your box, I hope karma takes a big bite out of their thievin' ass!


 Thanks Cheetah! I agree, I hope karma bites them in the ass!



> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> im sorry for your loss
> ...


 Thanks Angelalh! I realized my friend Ryan has one, so maybe I'll see if I can get things sent to his po box!



> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> True that, but you first have to make sure your subscription boxes accepts postal addresses. I can see this being put to use though... for other things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> An alternative is find out if your leasing offices will hold packages for you, or pick up boxes directly from the shipper.


 Yeah, I'd rather they hold my box than me not getting it at all!!! My landlord's son lives in the building. You think he'd care that things are getting stolen!


----------



## heather4602 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just sent them a really nice email talking about how I love Sephora and that this is like my third order this month but I've never had any issues before (hint hint, i spend a lot of $$ here) I also contacted the UPS. My landlord basically said "yeah just make sure they don't leave packages anymore" Um, dude, seriously???? WTF!
> 
> ...


 PO boxes are the best for getting a lot of packages! AfterI had two packages stolen off my door I changed to one and I loved it! All my sample services send to it execept for Sample Society, I think I had to give a street address. But BB, My Glam and Glossybox have all shipped to it! Really sorry about your stuff getting stolen!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 8, 2012)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/jouer-m-gloss saw this and was perplexed.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/jouer-m-gloss saw this and was perplexed.


Someone at BB is confuzzled and loaded the wrong one into their system.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 8, 2012)

> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/jouer-m-glossÂ saw this and was perplexed.


 Lol weird!!


----------



## amidea (Sep 8, 2012)

are people's feedback links working for august?  i went to go leave feedback for my last three items before the 10th/before they change my box but now i'm getting error messages...


----------



## amidea (Sep 8, 2012)

nevermind my question, apparently that's been fixed.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 8, 2012)

It would be cool if there was a meetup group for makeup swapping. I looked it up and there weren't any around me. lol


----------



## LizzieC (Sep 9, 2012)

My box weight is .5370!  It should be here on the 13th, I've found mine usually arrives a day or two early.

Box lust for:  8, 9, 20, 24


----------



## BarbieZ (Sep 9, 2012)

I can actually get most of the boxes, even though I've subscribed for almost a year now.

Of course, the stupid Dr. Jart keeps me from getting any of the hair products that might actually be useful for me and my hair type.   I have no use for anti-frizz treatment or or split end products.

And I'm actually pretty excited to get a nail polish.  Any of the colors except for the yellow would be right up my alley.  I've been eying a nice dark blue for fall for a few weeks, so fingers crossed!

But really, there's nothing that jumps out at me like ooooooooh, I want that!  But, on the other side, there's not too much that I wouldn't want.  The Joeur MMT doesn't really do anything for me, and boxes 5, 14, 21 might tick me off depending on what the Boscia product in it is, and 23 and 24 don't really ring my bell.  27 looks like a great box.  26 might be my favorite, but of course that's one of the few I can't get.


----------



## evlady (Sep 9, 2012)

The NYC Pop-Up Sample Stop isn't open to subscribers. Their Facebook says there is a customer event day on Monday evening but to email them at [email protected] for more information. I emailed, but they haven't responded yet.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *evlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The NYC Pop-Up Sample Stop isn't open to subscribers. Their Facebook says there is a customer event day on Monday evening but to email them at [email protected] for more information. I emailed, but they haven't responded yet.


 lame! I live in SF so it doesnt matter to me, but It isnt really fair to the subbies i guess! And if they have any leftovers, I would hope we get some in our boxes nxt month! Like the theyre real  or  other benefit ones!


----------



## denise89 (Sep 9, 2012)

Anyone know what that pink thing in some of the boxes that say "brush guard"?


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 9, 2012)

> Anyone know what that pink thing in some of the boxes that say "brush guard"?


 They are little covers to protect your makeup brushes. They show them in the YouTube spoiler video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 9, 2012)

> Anyone know what that pink thing in some of the boxes that say "brush guard"?


 I think that was in the Birchbox Preview Video. It's a brush guard. It goes over the end of a makeup brush to keep the bristles nice.


----------



## denise89 (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are little covers to protect your makeup brushes. They show them in the YouTube spoiler video





> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that was in the Birchbox Preview Video. It's a brush guard. It goes over the end of a makeup brush to keep the bristles nice.


 Just watched the video, thanks! It seems like I would not really need them since I do not travel a lot and I keep my brushes in a case that wont effect the bristles of the brushes. Hopefully I dont get them lol. But I am really loving the rose gold nail polish!


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 9, 2012)

Is the feedback technique still working?

My box already shipped when I checked my BB acct but they haven't sent me an email yet.

I want to know what is in my box


----------



## kcrowebird (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LizzieC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weight is .5370!  It should be here on the 13th, I've found mine usually arrives a day or two early.
> 
> Box lust for:  8, 9, 20, 24


mine too!!!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 9, 2012)

Well now I have a tracking number, but no information beyond that. Good thing I'll be busy with work and school so I won't have time to obsess over it constantly, lol.


----------



## Alycia (Sep 9, 2012)

The past two boxes Birchbox has tried to be more informational Aug-Beauty school pamphlet Sep-20 page booklet. Do you think that they are going to be putting emphasis on things like that more often in the future?


----------



## Alycia (Sep 9, 2012)

Also is the nail polish full size?


----------



## brio444 (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It would be cool if there was a meetup group for makeup swapping. I looked it up and there weren't any around me. lol


 This would be great.  Pick a coffee shop or something and just show up with your trade bag.  I'm so down if anyone wants to pick a day in NYC!


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm actually happy to see Birchbox return to their roots this month. Some get disappointed when they don't get a full size, but it's a sample service, and all of the boxes this month reflect that. While I see nothing wrong with sending full sizes now and then, that is not their intent, and it's not what we should be expecting. I still feel that if one box contains a full size, all boxes should contain one. If they don't have enough of one full size product, then they should perhaps wait until they get enough of other full size products and send them to all. It's about fairness and equity for our same $10.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Sep 9, 2012)

> I'm actually happy to see Birchbox return to their roots this month. Some get disappointed when they don't get a full size, but it's a sample service, and all of the boxes this month reflect that. While I see nothing wrong with sending full sizes now and then, that is not their intent, and it's not what we should be expecting. I still feel that if one box contains a full size, all boxes should contain one. If they don't have enough of one full size product, then they should perhaps wait until they get enough of other full size products and send them to all. It's about fairness and equity for our same $10.Â


 Well said!


----------



## emily9763 (Sep 9, 2012)

I couldn't agree more! I always thought the same


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Sep 9, 2012)

I can barely contain myself! I'm almost positive my BB will be here TOMORROW! (based on tracking info) my poor bf is tired of hearing about it so I figured I'd sound off on here instead of reminding him for the 300th time today lol


----------



## Linabunnie (Sep 9, 2012)

Im trying to determine my box... Is it possible to get a 2nd twistband of a diff color?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 9, 2012)

i got my tracking code the first day people started getting them, but i haven't had tracking information on it yet! oh how birchbox loves to tease me.


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This would be great.  Pick a coffee shop or something and just show up with your trade bag.  I'm so down if anyone wants to pick a day in NYC!


 I would be down for a NYC trade! I'm from westchester but I'm always happy with an excuse to go into the city!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 9, 2012)

Wish I lived in the city, but if anyone wants to do a DC trade, that would b cool lol.
I thought about making a makeup swap meetup but that sounded like a lot of work lol


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would be down for a NYC trade! I'm from westchester but I'm always happy with an excuse to go into the city!


STFU, that's where I'm from too!!! I live in NH right now, but I'm messaging you!


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 9, 2012)

I was a member starting in November of last year and the boxes were better in the beginning. They were still including a full size item at that point, and it wasn't a nail polish or a hair tie. It seems like around February, they started to recycle leftovers from previous months. Then after June, they did the same with summer boxes. I hope it doesn't happen again, because I am starting to get disappointed with repeats.


----------



## xiehan (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would be down for a NYC trade! I'm from westchester but I'm always happy with an excuse to go into the city!


 Made a thread for it in the NYC group! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128627/make-up-swap-meetup


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm hoping I get the brush guards in one of my boxes.  

Michelle Phan has a video on YouTube on cleaning makeup brushes. She uses brush guards after washing the brushes so they keep thier shape while drying and stands them up with the guards so water doesn't collect in the base of the brushes and loosen the bristles and bacteria doesnt grow.  

Other products I'm hoping for is the Skin, An Apothocary product and the Vasanti Brightenup! product, although I'm happy with any skincare items.  I hope I get the nail polish in the rose gold or the gray, but the blue is nice too.  I'll be happy with any color except the yellow.  My neice would like the yellow though, so if I do get it in one of my boxes, she will be happy!


----------



## BFaire06 (Sep 9, 2012)

hi ladies!

Link deleted per TOS

on a side not, just got my shipping notification, so excited!  even though i am not thrilled with all of the spoilers i have read so far, im bound to get at least one good thing!  and if nothing else ill get some points...im hoarding them up until christmas and cashing them in for a present for myself!


----------



## amidea (Sep 9, 2012)

i just got back from the sample stop and thought you guys would like to hear about it (i wish you could all come!).  when you walk in they hand you an empty box (well they ask you if you'd like one... not sure why anyone would say no).  they tell you to make your own birchbox and that it's about 5 samples with a range of variety (hair care, skin care, etc.).  but lots of people were not sticking to the five sample rule (unsurprisingly).  they were also giving people big and small birchbox totebags and a book called "Raising Eyebrows" (about $11.50 on amazon). there was some candy around the store and plastic bags for those.  

i took a picture of the card they give you in your box to show what samples they were providing, but they also had another table of lifestyle items (band aids, orbit gum, tili bags, tea, etc.)  they also had eyebrow, hair and make up stations but there was a wait.


----------



## dreile (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just got back from the sample stop and thought you guys would like to hear about it (i wish you could all come!).  when you walk in they hand you an empty box (well they ask you if you'd like one... not sure why anyone would say no).  they tell you to make your own birchbox and that it's about 5 samples with a range of variety (hair care, skin care, etc.).  but lots of people were not sticking to the five sample rule (unsurprisingly).  they were also giving people big and small birchbox totebags and a book called "Raising Eyebrows" (about $11.50 on amazon). there was some candy around the store and plastic bags for those.
> 
> i took a picture of the card they give you in your box to show what samples they were providing, but they also had another table of lifestyle items (band aids, orbit gum, tili bags, tea, etc.)  they also had eyebrow, hair and make up stations but there was a wait.


 It sounds like it was AWESOME!  I am so glad you got to go and partake in the fun. LOL

Also thanks for reporting back to us so we can fantasize about it.


----------



## NajaB (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks like I'll be canceling Birchbox this month.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey ladies, I went to the Birchbox Sample Stop today at NYFW.  I came straight from a 10-mile race so I was a major fashion no-no, but they let me in with no questions asked.  Everyone there was really nice and helpful.  The Sample Stop was SUPER!  They let you pick up to 5 samples  and unlimited candy and stuff.  I didn't have time to sign up for any of the pampering.  They had mini-facials, a nail bar, makeup, eyebrow, and hairstyling areas.  It was pretty cool.  Unfortunately, I didn't have my phone with me to take pics of that, but here are my pics of what I selected.  Sorry, they uploaded in reverse.  I was so excited to get a beautyblender (of course, I just broke down and bought one last week, but will now have a replacement ready).  They also had the CC nail polish in rose gold, but I skipped it and thought I'd take my chances since everyone's getting them in their Sept boxes. 

A BIG THANK YOU SHOUT OUT TO Tinkerbll695 FOR PASSING OUT THE INFO!

I also ran into Jazbot when I was there.  Nice to see an MUT lady in person.


----------



## amidea (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It sounds like it was AWESOME!  I am so glad you got to go and partake in the fun. LOL
> 
> Also thanks for reporting back to us so we can fantasize about it.


 of course!  someone has to do it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

also forgot to mention they also had boxes of birchbox man, which i got for my bf, but one birchbox staffer told me they weren't available to take home today while one of the other workers willingly handed them out.  so not sure what that was about.


----------



## dreile (Sep 9, 2012)

All you experts out there, I have two accounts and my shipping weights are .5560 and .5320.  Do you think they could be the same box or not?  I have only been a subscriber for 2 months so am unsure as to how close these two box weights really are.  lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 9, 2012)

> All you experts out there, I have two accounts and my shipping weights are .5560 and .5320. Â Do you think they could be the same box or not?Â Â I have only been a subscriber for 2 months so am unsure as to how close these two box weights really are. Â lol


 I've had completely different boxes with similar weights, but I think some ladies have probably received the same box and had different weights as well. It's kind of a toss up. Good luck and we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## dolceloure (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm sorry! No one did anything? I'm so mad. I am making someone give me my money back, even if it's my landlord. This is not acceptable. It says they're not allowed to leave anything and they did!


 This incident happened with my sister. She lives in an apartment and a Sephora package was supposedly delivered to her. When she contacted UPS, it turned out they delivered it to her super creepy neighbors who (who never answered their door!) so she complained to Sephora and they re-sent her order.

In my experience they've always had good customer service, but I would recommend you call them up rather than write them, so at least you definitely have someone to give you answers. Good luck, I hope something works out!

ALSO:

Weight (lbs.): 
0.6320
Projected Delivery Date:
Sep 13 2012


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dolceloure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This incident happened with my sister. She lives in an apartment and a Sephora package was supposedly delivered to her. When she contacted UPS, it turned out they delivered it to her super creepy neighbors who (who never answered their door!) so she complained to Sephora and they re-sent her order.
> 
> ...


They already emailed me back asking me to call them. I definitely will!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Sep 9, 2012)

Ooh! So excited to see Aveda listed on the card. I love thier products!!!!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

i just got back from the sample stop and thought you guys would like to hear about it (i wish you could all come!).  when you walk in they hand you an empty box (well they ask you if you'd like one... not sure why anyone would say no).  they tell you to make your own birchbox and that it's about 5 samples with a range of variety (hair care, skin care, etc.).  but lots of people were not sticking to the five sample rule (unsurprisingly).  they were also giving people big and small birchbox totebags and a book called "Raising Eyebrows" (about $11.50 on amazon). there was some candy around the store and plastic bags for those.  

i took a picture of the card they give you in your box to show what samples they were providing, but they also had another table of lifestyle items (band aids, orbit gum, tili bags, tea, etc.)  they also had eyebrow, hair and make up stations but there was a wait.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies, I went to the Birchbox Sample Stop today at NYFW.  I came straight from a 10-mile race so I was a major fashion no-no, but they let me in with no questions asked.  Everyone there was really nice and helpful.  The Sample Stop was SUPER!  They let you pick up to 5 samples  and unlimited candy and stuff.  I didn't have time to sign up for any of the pampering.  They had mini-facials, a nail bar, makeup, eyebrow, and hairstyling areas.  It was pretty cool.  Unfortunately, I didn't have my phone with me to take pics of that, but here are my pics of what I selected.  Sorry, they uploaded in reverse.  I was so excited to get a beautyblender (of course, I just broke down and bought one last week, but will now have a replacement ready).  They also had the CC nail polish in rose gold, but I skipped it and thought I'd take my chances since everyone's getting them in their Sept boxes.
> 
> ...


 Now.......If only that's what our boxes looked like every month, Lol!  I'd have 3 subscriptions.


----------



## GariDong (Sep 9, 2012)

Got my makeup done at the Sample Stop. Everyone is super nice.

In my birchbox I picked: beauty blender, the balm louminizor, perfeckt skin gel, color club put-a-pin-in-it, and stila in-the-light palette card. Completely agree with StellaSunshine about the 3 subscriptions...lol


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dolceloure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This incident happened with my sister. She lives in an apartment and a Sephora package was supposedly delivered to her. When she contacted UPS, it turned out they delivered it to her super creepy neighbors who (who never answered their door!) so she complained to Sephora and they re-sent her order.
> 
> ...


 You are all brilliant ladies. I called Sephora and they're resending my package at no cost... no muss, no fuss. I LOVE THEM. Their customer service is EXCELLENT, and the fact that they responded so quickly on a freaking SUNDAY means that I'll stay loyal to them forever now. I'm calling UPS on Monday to make sure they never leave anything at my place without a signature, and Sephora told me that when I get my shipping notification, call them back and they'll contact UPS to make sure that the package is signed for. Also, I called the police department and am filing a report with them.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You are all brilliant ladies. I called Sephora and they're resending my package at no cost... no muss, no fuss. I LOVE THEM. Their customer service is EXCELLENT, and the fact that they responded so quickly on a freaking SUNDAY means that I'll stay loyal to them forever now. I'm calling UPS on Monday to make sure they never leave anything at my place without a signature, and Sephora told me that when I get my shipping notification, call them back and they'll contact UPS to make sure that the package is signed for. Also, I called the police department and am filing a report with them.


Glad you got it all sorted out! Sephora is wonderful! Definitely a good plan on the police report too though. People don't realize how serious stealing packages is. Hopefully UPS is more careful this time.


----------



## Jeka19 (Sep 9, 2012)

I read some posts some of you are from Westchester?? Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm actually on my way to the sample stop will post pics when I get back from the city!


----------



## Ineri218 (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got my tracking code the first day people started getting them, but i haven't had tracking information on it yet! oh how birchbox loves to tease me.


Same Here.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 9, 2012)

My tracking finally updated--0.5460.  Scheduled delivery is Tues, 9/11.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 9, 2012)

I've got some major box envy going on from the fashion week setup--like the Benefit 'They're Real' was only in like what, 1-2 boxes?  I ended up buying a sample size from Sephora.  I'm also a hormonal stereotype and more annoyed than I have a right to be.


----------



## amidea (Sep 9, 2012)

it seems some of the people who went to the 4-5 pm sample stop had a less than stellar experience... i went at 11 and had no trouble but at 4 there was a long line, which admittedly isn't surprising.  a few of my friends went though (and they're people who don't have experience with birchbox and i raved about the sample stop), and they waited for 45 minutes after getting there before 4, at which point birchbox staffers told people that they would no longer let anyone in.  to make up for it they gave people 15% discounts and a link to skip the line to sign up for bb, but apparently they were not very apologetic and also didn't make much of an effort to give a compelling reason for not letting anyone even wait on line to try to get in before 5.

i feel bad for my friends because i had a great time and they had a very negative first impression of birchbox and sadly a 15% discount at a website they've never used when they don't get the benefit of using points is probably not going to remedy it.


----------



## iluvteffy (Sep 9, 2012)

I went to the Birchbox Sample Stop today, and here is what I got!





I also picked up a book, "Raising Eyebrows - your personal guide to fabulous eyebrows" by Cameron Tuttle,


----------



## diana16 (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to the Birchbox Sample Stop today, and here is what I got!
> 
> ...


super jealous! looks like you got some good things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  if i was close i would had deff. got the beauty blender and the benefit they're real mascara!


----------



## iluvteffy (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it seems some of the people who went to the 4-5 pm sample stop had a less than stellar experience... i went at 11 and had no trouble but at 4 there was a long line, which admittedly isn't surprising.  a few of my friends went though (and they're people who don't have experience with birchbox and i raved about the sample stop), and they waited for 45 minutes after getting there before 4, at which point birchbox staffers told people that they would no longer let anyone in.  to make up for it they gave people 15% discounts and a link to skip the line to sign up for bb, but apparently they were not very apologetic and also didn't make much of an effort to give a compelling reason for not letting anyone even wait on line to try to get in before 5.
> 
> i feel bad for my friends because i had a great time and they had a very negative first impression of birchbox and sadly a 15% discount at a website they've never used when they don't get the benefit of using points is probably not going to remedy it.


 Oh that's awful! I went to the 11am-12pm slot and had a GREAT time!!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it seems some of the people who went to the 4-5 pm sample stop had a less than stellar experience... i went at 11 and had no trouble but at 4 there was a long line, which admittedly isn't surprising.  a few of my friends went though (and they're people who don't have experience with birchbox and i raved about the sample stop), and they waited for 45 minutes after getting there before 4, at which point birchbox staffers told people that they would no longer let anyone in.  to make up for it they gave people 15% discounts and a link to skip the line to sign up for bb, but apparently they were not very apologetic and also didn't make much of an effort to give a compelling reason for not letting anyone even wait on line to try to get in before 5.
> 
> i feel bad for my friends because i had a great time and they had a very negative first impression of birchbox and sadly a 15% discount at a website they've never used when they don't get the benefit of using points is probably not going to remedy it.


 Yikes, me too.  I recommended it to some friends since it was such a great time.


----------



## bwgraham (Sep 9, 2012)

PackageID: 
MI12003bb2906977
Sequence Number: 
041020908121076673
Zip Code: 
48152
Weight (lbs.): 
0.5350
Projected Delivery Date:
Sep 13 2012


----------



## beautyfan32 (Sep 9, 2012)

I went at 11 too and had such an amazing time!  I even walked out with a Birchbox man box for my boyfriend!  I think the 11am was the best to go because lets face it, NYC doesn't get up out of bed until past noon on a Sunday!


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> of course!  someone has to do it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> also forgot to mention they also had boxes of birchbox man, which i got for my bf, but one birchbox staffer told me they weren't available to take home today while one of the other workers willingly handed them out.  so not sure what that was about.


 What?? Two Birchbox staffers telling people two totally different things? Hard to imagine.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 9, 2012)

I've gotten to wondering about this, since it appeared that there aren't any full size items in our boxes this month.

Is the color club going to be full size? (i know usually minis are sent out but...)

In the sneak peak video they look to be full size (it's kind of hard to tell with these things but when the camera is zoomed out, proportionally they look right) and there's also no mini next to them unlike the other products shown, which clearly have a sample size next to them.

I guess we won't know for sure until people start getting their boxes in, but it would be nice!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've gotten to wondering about this, since it appeared that there aren't any full size items in our boxes this month.
> 
> ...


 They are minis.  I saw them today at the Sample Stop.


----------



## amidea (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've gotten to wondering about this, since it appeared that there aren't any full size items in our boxes this month.
> 
> ...


 I can't say for sure, but the ones they had at their sample stop were minis (.25 fl oz.) so i assume that's what they'll be sending out.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't say for sure, but the ones they had at their sample stop were minis (.25 fl oz.) so i assume that's what they'll be sending out.


 


> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are minis.  I saw them today at the Sample Stop.


 i was just about to ask if anyone at the sample stop got to see! thanks y'all!


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are minis.  I saw them today at the Sample Stop.


 Speaking of sized of things...I saw you got the Wei to go (your boxes looked AMAZING btw). But I was wondering if that one was the full 19$ size or a foil packet? I'm hoping for it!!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of sized of things...I saw you got the Wei to go (your boxes looked AMAZING btw). But I was wondering if that one was the full 19$ size or a foil packet? I'm hoping for it!!


 Yeah, I'm lucky that BB is based out of NY.  It was cool to be able to go to it.  The Wei to Go is a sample size--the cleanser is 0.02 oz and the cc cream is 0.10.


----------



## iugirl13 (Sep 9, 2012)

I wonder if we will know what is in our boxes tomorrow since it will be the 10th?


----------



## samvanz12 (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if we will know what is in our boxes tomorrow since it will be the 10th?


 I hope so! I'm getting so impatient!  I'm so excited to see what's in my box this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iugirl13 (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope so! I'm getting so impatient!  I'm so excited to see what's in my box this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too! I hate that they've pretty much destroyed our spoilers.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 9, 2012)

I hope they update the pages tomorrow as well.   I have stopped being excited by my Birchbox each month but at least want to see what I get so I know if it is something I am going to use, give away or trade away.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Sep 9, 2012)

I hope I don't receive the rose gold polish since l recently got that color in my mint julep box. I like the color bu don't need 2 of them!


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 9, 2012)

Has everyone got their tracking number? Cause I haven't got mine yet


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to the Birchbox Sample Stop today, and here is what I got!
> 
> ...


I am so jealous I can hardly see straight!!!!


----------



## kisha90 (Sep 9, 2012)

I wish I lived in NY! I'm so jealous! But judging by the spoilers this is a good month for Birchbox!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has everyone got their tracking number?
> 
> Cause I haven't got mine yet


 mine is showing in my account, but i never got an email (i usually don't).  and then when i click on the link for tracking, it doesn't give me any info like weight or EDA.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> mine is showing in my account, but i never got an email (i usually don't).  and then when i click on the link for tracking, it doesn't give me any info like weight or EDA.


 that's how mine is too, it's been like that for quite a while. but i know mine hasn't shipped yet because i haven't gotten an email, and i usually do.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's how mine is too, it's been like that for quite a while. but i know mine hasn't shipped yet because i haven't gotten an email, and i usually do.


This is how mine is too. I usually get an email, but this time I've had a tracking number on my account for about 10 days


----------



## lauravee (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to the Birchbox Sample Stop today, and here is what I got!
> 
> ...


 Nice!! I got reprimanded for having more than 5 samples in my box, whoops! I still wound up with some extras cause other employees seemed more lenient. I loved that we got to take unlimited lifestyle extras - got my fill if cynthia rowley bandaids  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also those chocolates were unique and delicious and I wish I took more haha.


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a tracking number on both accounts, on the birchbox website.

One account has updated and I have a weight/shipping info on it.  Got a shipping email a couple days ago.

The other account - no email, no shipping info/weight.

I think they put tracking numbers on all accounts/boxes once they assign a box to you (maybe) - then when your batch of boxes actually goes out, you get the email from BB.  

Then the tracking will update whenever UPS decides it's ready to update you, lol.


----------



## lauravee (Sep 10, 2012)

My custom made BB from the sample stop! Loving the polishes. The formula on the chartreuse is not great at all but the color is definitely fun. The cobolt blue is practically a one coater - awesome. I'll post swatches soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BarbieZ (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh, those sample boxes have me so jealous!!  I live in (ok, just outside) Chicago, that's a big city, why can't I ever find anything like that here???

I also have a tracking number in my account but no email or updated info when I try to track it.


----------



## americanclassic (Sep 10, 2012)

Where can I see what this month's boxes are? I gave up digging through 27 pages lol. My 'box' still shows up as August's box, so I have no idea what to expect. Is there a theme, but or is it just a regular month?


----------



## lauravee (Sep 10, 2012)

Tweet Me from the Social Media collection. Streaky formula but I have yet to use any polish with a yellow tone that isn't streaky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Might be slightly more green in person. I hated this color when OPI did the shrek collection, but am kind of loving it now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Where can I see what this month's boxes are? I gave up digging through 27 pages lol. My 'box' still shows up as August's box, so I have no idea what to expect. Is there a theme, but or is it just a regular month?


 Here's the link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128593/spoilers-the-september-2012-boxes

The theme is "The September Issue" or something like that, as in fashion in September issues of magazines.



> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tweet Me from the Social Media collection. Streaky formula but I have yet to use any polish with a yellow tone that isn't streaky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Might be slightly more green in person. I hated this color when OPI did the shrek collection, but am kind of loving it now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks for posting these! This was the only color I was hoping not to get, and now I actually wouldn't mind at all. Looks super cute on! Your chocolate looks so good too haha I wish I had some. What is the benefit thing?


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 10, 2012)

September store is up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/september2012-box?limit=all

not that I'm stalking the website or anything...


----------



## lauravee (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for posting these! This was the only color I was hoping not to get, and now I actually wouldn't mind at all. Looks super cute on! Your chocolate looks so good too haha I wish I had some. What is the benefit thing?


 I went in thinking I'd be all about the rose gold but it looks exactly like Orly Rage, which I already own. Tweet me seems retro/70s, which I'm kind of into right now.

The chocolate was amazing! I didnt read the label and the "firecracker" one was dark chocolate covered pop rock type things with chipotle pepper - quite an experience haha. The other flavor is smoky maple bacon with milk chocolate. I wouldn't be sad at all to see these pop up in my box. 

I don't think I got anything from benefit, but if you are referring to that tiny box it's thebalms Mary Lou-Manizer, basically a tiny champagne highlighter. I couldn't resist the packaging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I went in thinking I'd be all about the rose gold but it looks exactly like Orly Rage, which I already own. Tweet me seems retro/70s, which I'm kind of into right now.
> ...


 Yeah I feel you! Because even though the rose gold is super pretty, it looks similar enough to OPI cozu melted in the sun which I own, so I feel no need for it. I've had a firecracker chocolate bar similar to that from Market of Choice before and they are amazing as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh yeah, I always confuse The Balm packaging with Benefit. I saw those samples on a few instagram pics and had been super curious, I thought the packaging was intriguing as well


----------



## americanclassic (Sep 10, 2012)

> Here's the link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128593/spoilers-the-september-2012-boxes The theme is "The September Issue" or something like that, as in fashion in September issues of magazines... What is the benefit thing?


 Thanks! Hmm looks like a bunch of repeat the items, nothing super exciting but I hope I get the cobalt polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! Hmm looks like a bunch of repeat the items, nothing super exciting but I hope I get the cobalt polish


 That's the one I'm lusting after too!


----------



## BarbieZ (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> September store is up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/september2012-box?limit=all
> 
> not that I'm stalking the website or anything...


 Lol.  I got all excited and hoped that the good old "feedback method" would be working since it's technically the 10th and all, but alas, no luck.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 10, 2012)

My BB is supposed to be here on Thursday. That's only a few days away... Can I resist the temptation to seek out spoilers??? Should I?? I've already looked at all the box options and I like pretty much all of them, with few exceptions.. I don't think I have any self-discipline at all!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to the Birchbox Sample Stop today, and here is what I got!
> 
> ...


 Sweet haul! You need to post reviews on those items!



> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 10, 2012)

Boxes are up! Boxes are up!


----------



## calexxia (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boxes are up! Boxes are up!


 This always reminds me of that scene in "The Jerk"...."Phone book is here! Phone book is here!"


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 10, 2012)

Haha.

I'm getting boxes 2 and 23.  My mother is getting box 15.

I can't figure out what that card with benefit label on it is...it's not listed in the product description and I can't imagine it would be one of the benefit products in the store without being in the description...weird.


----------



## americanclassic (Sep 10, 2012)

^ looks like something from their new "bright" campaign, probably a packet of facewash or lotion?

I got box 3, which I'm pretty happy about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> of all the fragrances they've featured jasmine noir is my favorite, I might consider buying it. I've never tried Dr. Jart's BB Cream, so that'll be fun too. Yayy looking forward to this box


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^ looks like something from their new "bright" campaign, probably a packet of facewash or lotion?


 Oh yeahhhhh...thanks.  I wonder why it isn't reviewable? Maybe just not in the bb store yet?


----------



## lovelywhim (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't figure out what that card with benefit label on it is...it's not listed in the product description and I can't imagine it would be one of the benefit products in the store without being in the description...weird.


 I'm getting the Benefit sample too! I'm excited to try anything in their b.right line! This shows what's in that collection on their website.


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting the Benefit sample too! I'm excited to try anything in their b.right line! This shows what's in that collection on their website.


 Yeah I was just checkin' that out. I'd be good with pretty much any of that, too!


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm happy, I got box 10 the one with the liqwid volumizing stuff

which makes me happy because I really wanted to try it!  I was going to buy it without trying but reminded myself of the island of misfit hair products I've got in my closet and thought better of it.  

Is anyone else having problems using the spoiler box?


----------



## calexxia (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm getting Bulgari Jasmin Noir, Wei To Go Sleep Over Kit, Vasanti Brighten Up! Face Rejuvenator, Twistband Lace, Color Club nail polish, and a Brush Guard. Not too bad, should be fun to open up and play with.

Perfume sample? Cool, I have a stash of these and am enjoying going through them

Wei to Go will go well in my travel bag, presuming it's a light shade or just the cleanser

Love, love, love trying new exfoliators, so the Vasanti should be fun to test

Not a huge fan of Color Club, but if the color is amusing, then it's all good

Twistbands leave me fairly "meh" but are useful

Ditto Brush Guard.
So....no complaints here, even though I know a lot of folks are bummed by this month's boxes.


----------



## Lilith McKee (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm getting: 

BVLGARI Mon Jasmin Noir Perfume Sample, Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ (love this stuff but hoping there is actually something in my sample), Birchbox and Color ClubÂ® Custom Collection,  Fekkai Essential Shea Shampoo, Fekkai Essential Shea Conditioner, twistbandâ„¢ Lace up for Fall, The Brush Guard thing. 

  I am pretty cool with this box, a nice mix of stuff - perfume a touch of makeup,nail polish, and hair stuff.  I just can't wait till it comes!


----------



## JessP (Sep 10, 2012)

I'll be receiving a few items that look fun to try, a few items I know I like already, and one item I'm not too familiar with -


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Box 25: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2012/september12box25 - Wei to Go, Color Club polish, brush guards, Kate Spade Twirl, Boscia blotting linens, and Caudaile Vinexpert Firming Serum (which I'm not too sure about. Has anyone tried this Caudalie product before?).


----------



## emily9763 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ahhhh! Still no tracking info, and mine still says Augusts Box. I can't even see the September store yet when I go to the website but I can see it when I click on others links. weird!


----------



## Steffi (Sep 10, 2012)

Woo for boxes being up since my tracking hasn't updated to show any info! I'm getting:

 Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel, Dr. Jart Waterfuse BB cream, Brush Guards, Color Club polish(as long as it's not the chartreuse I don't care what color it is), LA Fresh Instant Body Soother, and one of the lace Twistbands.
Much better than last month!


----------



## emeline (Sep 10, 2012)

Just checked out my box and I'm SO EXCITED to rate 7 products this month!! Go Birchbox! Sidenote: I will be trading my twistband if anyone is interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 10, 2012)

I have 2 accounts and it looks like I'm getting boxes 7 and 16..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Pretty excited for the WEI and brush guards and while I like Dr. Jart, I'll be peeved if it's the teeny tu e with nothing in it. I got that on the other account and hope BB isn't sending them out. Was really hoping for some Boscia, but no luck. Am getting 2 twist ties and hopefully 2 different CC polish colors.


----------



## hrseangel (Sep 10, 2012)

Getting box #4 according to the spoiler page/and my account profile...

Kate Spade Twirl (again...its a repeat items for me from BB)

Tea (drink a lot of tea, and like this brand)

Jouer (have other samples of this so I guess I had better start using it)

Color Club...(hope its not the color on my profile -yellow- anything but that!)

Bosica product (happy because I use alot of their products)

Twist band (no big deal...have 25 others from $$tree and daughter will steal this one)

Box is OK, 6 items to review and some I know I like. Overall pretty happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 10, 2012)

> Getting box #4 according to the spoiler page/and my account profile...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm getting polishes on both profiles and the colors are different on the box pics, but appear to be the same yellow in the individual snapshots. Hopefully, we get the colors listed in the box pics! I'm overall pretty happy, as well and can't wait to play with everything lol. Wish my tracking would update, so I know when to expect my boxes!


----------



## cskeiser (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting box #10...I'm ok with it.  I'm happy to see that the boxes are much more equal this month.


----------



## productjunkie14 (Sep 10, 2012)

Can someone tell me where the box spoilers are? I can't seem to find the full list thanks


----------



## iluvteffy (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting box #9, I'm excited about the Nexxus product samples.

Overall I am pretty happy with this box!


----------



## iluvteffy (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *productjunkie14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can someone tell me where the box spoilers are? I can't seem to find the full list thanks


 
http://www.zadidoll.com/2012/09/birchbox-september-2012-boxes.html

or

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128593/spoilers-the-september-2012-boxes


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 10, 2012)

> Can someone tell me where the box spoilers are? I can't seem to find the full list thanks


 Try this: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128593/spoilers-the-september-2012-boxes


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 10, 2012)

Not sure how you guys determine your box number, but this is what I'm getting. Pretty cool to receive 7 items (I hope they let me review the shampoo and conditioner seperately), and I'm really satisfied with this box! I had no interest in the brush covers or the tea, and I guess we all have to deal with a twistband eventually. I wonder if the BVLGARI perfume will be a vial or a small bottle. My boyfriend received a huge sample of this brand in his Birchbox Man this month, so fingers crossed!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 10, 2012)

Is Twirl a repeat on the same account?? Contact them ASAP.  They promise distinctly NO REPEATS!



> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Getting box #4 according to the spoiler page/and my account profile...
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 10, 2012)

Box #14 for me.  I'm ok with it, love tea, not sure which boscia product it is, and hoping I don't get the yellow polish that's shown in the pic.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Sep 10, 2012)

This is my box this month!

I am not interested in The Brush Guard Variety Pack


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting Bulgari Jasmin Noir, Wei To Go Sleep Over Kit, Vasanti Brighten Up! Face Rejuvenator, Twistband Lace, Color Club nail polish, and a Brush Guard. Not too bad, should be fun to open up and play with.
> ...


 Box twins!  No complaints here either. I am crossing my fingers that the CC cream is light bc I *really* want to try it. Hoping for the rose gold or gray polish but my little girl would like the others for sure (and I just might, we'll see).


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 10, 2012)

I just got a shipping notice 10 minutes ago and am getting the 6th box on Zadi's list. Underwhelmed again.I have a feeling the brush guard is a single item, not a full set. Anyone got theirs yet?


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 10, 2012)

Not exactly the one that I preferred, but I am happy to try out some new products.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 10, 2012)

That is the box I have. Does the Wei kit have CC cream? If so the sample looks to be extra tiny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Box twins!  No complaints here either. I am crossing my fingers that the CC cream is light bc I *really* want to try it. Hoping for the rose gold or gray polish but my little girl would like the others for sure (and I just might, we'll see).


----------



## karenX (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 1(listed as box 13 on zadi's spoiler and in the image tag), and hopefully that means I get the Rose Gold colour, since it's what's pictured.





 
technically no repeats for me, but I did order a sample of the BB cream when it was a +2 option. I liked it, so I'm not upset.
I'm not really interested in the brush guards, but I'll still use them when I travel. 

I don't know why, but BB never wants to send me the food or tea options, even though I'd love them.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 10, 2012)

Box 18 is okay, i really wanted to try the benefit porefessional. But im happy with the boscia and the bb cream.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 10, 2012)

> Box twins!Â  No complaints here either. I am crossing my fingers that the CC cream is light bc I *really* want to try it. Hoping for the rose gold or gray polish but my little girl would like the others for sure (and I just might, we'll see).


 Same box and this one looks the most promising out of my two accounts. Excited for the cream and to compare to bb creams I've used. I also like the perfume brand and haven't gotten my hands on this scent, plus love jasmine scented stuff.


> I just got a shipping notice 10 minutes ago and am getting the 6th box on Zadi's list. Underwhelmed again.I have a feeling the brush guard is a single item, not a full set. Anyone got theirs yet?


 I hope not; I'm excited to get that and really hope a few are included.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting the same box and I'm pretty happy too!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 10, 2012)

I attended the Sample Stop yesterday!  What an amazing experience!

It was awesome meeting Angela there! I recognized her from the marathon uniform and a previous posts. 

I went up to Katia one of the owners of Birchbox to say hello and introduce myself.  She was very nice.

The custom Box experience was awesome. I saw lots of girls there free loading and just taking things and putting it in their bags...SMH

I did take extra but nothing like how girls were taking things. lol Hot mess.

I will post pics. I do have a Chanel chance sample in the pic that was from my stop by the Sephora in the area.





This is the Lifestyle Bar consisted of Band aids, Eboost, Birchbox Twist  bands, Orbit gum, Tili Bags, Hollywood Tape





These are the Candy Tubes, you formed a line and the lady did state to take 4-5 products. Some girls were def not listening to that.





Mom and I after they wrapped up our box for us. They were so nice the Birchbox Team gets lots of Kudos for Great Service! My mom loved it!





I was in heaven!





As I stated above The Chanel I received from Sephora after the event.

I took the Khiels moisturizing cream. I have yet to receive a sample of that. It is new to me.

Boscia had a table and I could of took more of the oil sheets but didn't. From my research there were different companies set up there at different times.

I took Pin it and Status update from the Color Club collection.  My two favorite shades there.  If I get an extra in my BB that's coming I can do the NYC trade.

Sugar Rose tint-1st one ever! So happy

Per-fekt in Rich. Nice size tube.

I even got a Stila eyeshadow card. Bottom of box

Cargo Mascara

Jouer LipGloss

Juicy Couture perfume- I fell in love after last month.

The Birchbox twist band

and Tili Bag (not in picture)

They also gave us sandwiches and water bottles.

I also took a Birchbox man for my guy who had to stop his subscription this month.





How awesome!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 10, 2012)

Boxes 6 and 3 for me

BVLGARI Mon Jasmin Noir

Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+

Birchbox and Color ClubÂ® Custom Collection

Fekkai Essential Shea Shampoo

Fekkai Essential Shea Conditioner

twistbandâ„¢ Lace up for Fall 
The Brush Guard Variety Pack

twistbandâ„¢ Lace up for Fall 
Birchbox and Color ClubÂ® Custom Collection

Jouer Matte Moisture Tint

Skin, An Apothecary Soy Body Whip

Hollywood Fashion SecretsÂ® Hollywood Fashion TapeÂ®

kate spade new york Twirl - 3.4 fl oz


----------



## Wynter (Sep 10, 2012)

My box has updated too.  This one isn't too bad, except for the bags.  I would never pay $8.50 for glorified ziplock bags.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 10, 2012)

For the ladies who hit up the Sample Shop, did you see a lot of new products from BB? Or a mix of old and new? I'd love to see BB put some of those items in our monthly boxes, especially the Kiehl's! Lol, I love creme de corps and think you'll enjoy it! I'd be happy to get that in my BB every month, ha!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have 2 accounts and it looks like I'm getting boxes 7 and 16..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhh! Still no tracking info, and mine still says Augusts Box. I can't even see the September store yet when I go to the website but I can see it when I click on others links. weird!


 both my boxes havent updated either! so fustrating!


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 10, 2012)

Box #8 for me.  I am pleased.  I'm happy I didn't get the tea and am excited to try the WEI sample.  All in all a good box!


----------



## casey anne (Sep 10, 2012)

Can this be right??  Getting a 3.4 oz bottle of Twirl??  That retails for $80...

Any thoughts ladies??


----------



## plutorayz (Sep 10, 2012)

(sad trombone sound ) Kind of a loser for me this month. Tracking info hasn't updated yet either. :  I would have been happy as a clam with 25,13,12 or 7. ::Sigh::
Box 6 here.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 10, 2012)

> The one I got last month was in that same little tube, but the amount was .1 oz (last time it was .07) and it actually had that much in it...I got 6 full uses out of it.


 Thanks! I'm actually totally in love with the Boscia BB cream, but Dr. Jart is close behind. Through swaps, I ended up with 10(! Lol) mini tubes and squished and cut them open to stick in a pot. I use more concealer with Dr. Jart, as the coverage seems lighter. Woo woo, it'll come in handy for fall and the return of my pale skin lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's the full size, you'll be getting a sample vial.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 10, 2012)

This is what i'm getting, it appears to be box 7





i guess i'm kind of disappointed because i'm getting two skin things. and i got skin stuff last month that i haven't used yet either! (i'm just pretty lazy about taking care of my skin because i don't really have terrible skin, i know i should be better though)

i'm excited about the color club and twist band.

pretty neutral about the perfume, based on the description it sounds like something i'd like.

meh about the brush guards because i use ecotools and they come in a little carrying pouch.

i'm gonna keep an open mind about the wei though because people seem excited about that.


----------



## casey anne (Sep 10, 2012)

I assume it will be a sample size except looking back at my past boxes, when getting perfume samples, they're listed with the sample size weight...


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo for boxes being up since my tracking hasn't updated to show any info! I'm getting:
> 
> ...


We are box twins!!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 10, 2012)

Linda- I will mail you mine if there is only one. I don't want them and can't really reuse somewhere else if it is single serving. Remind me.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same box and this one looks the most promising out of my two accounts. Excited for the cream and to compare to bb creams I've used. I also like the perfume brand and haven't gotten my hands on this scent, plus love jasmine scented stuff.
> I hope not; I'm excited to get that and really hope a few are included.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 10, 2012)

The full size of the perfume always shows up on my account, never the sample



> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I assume it will be a sample size except looking back at my past boxes, when getting perfume samples, they're listed with the sample size weight...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 10, 2012)

> Linda- I will mail you mine if there is only one. I don't want them and can't really reuse somewhere else if it is single serving. Remind me.


 Aww. You're a sweetie! I'll be happy to send you something as a thanks, but I'm hoping we get a few to try out and you'll get some use!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm also getting this box. The only thing I really don't care for is the fashion tape, but maybe it will come in handy. 



> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For the ladies who hit up the Sample Shop, did you see a lot of new products from BB? Or a mix of old and new? I'd love to see BB put some of those items in our monthly boxes, especially the Kiehl's! Lol, I love creme de corps and think you'll enjoy it! I'd be happy to get that in my BB every month, ha!


There were some new products and some repeats. Some of the products for this month but not all.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm getting


 


twistbandâ„¢ Hair Tie 12-pack
Ships Free



Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+
Ships Free



tili Bags Small Collection 1
Ships Free



Caudalie Vinexpert Firming Serum
Ships Free



Birchbox and Color ClubÂ® Custom Collection


----------



## skaufman (Sep 10, 2012)

We have the same exact box.  Which I believe will be the last BB I ever purchase.  Mine have absolutely stunk the past 3 months in a row.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Sep 10, 2012)

September 2012  Shipping information available in your Account Settings.
kate spade new york Twirl - 3.4 fl oz 
Buy
 
twistbandâ„¢ Hair Tie 12-pack 
Buy
 
tili Bags Small Collection 1 
Buy
 
WEIâ„¢ to Go Sleep Over Kit: Real Clean and Ideal Skin 
Buy
 
Birchbox and Color ClubÂ® Custom Collection 
Buy
 
Ok...I hope this is a glitch and not a sign of what September will be like.  There is a Boscia item in the pic, but it is not listed in my box items, nor is it pictured underneath the big box pic where you click your items to give feedback...hmmmmmm. 

(And as you can see, since I bought the Tili bags, I am also getting one in my box, hahaha!!!  I KNEW IT!!)


----------



## corvettekrista (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Same with mine, the pic is small so I can't tell exactly what item it is, I think it's just not in the shop yet.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 10, 2012)

This is one of my boxes, I hate it! The only thing that I am keeping is the nail polish,

Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator and Youngblood Mineral Primer

everything else is a total waste bleh on the other hand, I have 8 products to review, so 80 points


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 10, 2012)

Box # 2 for me:






The Skin, An Apothecary Soy Body Whip looks like a decent size sample.. I am happy to see I get to try the jouer mmt, and I am REALLY hoping for the blue nail polish. Im ok with the fashion tape because it will get used. The only thing I dont want is the twirl, I already got one before in another box and I dislike the smell.


----------



## ashleyanner (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 10 on my first account...not too bad, I'm hoping the BB cream isn't completely empty like others that have been previously sent out.  

 
And for account #2, I'm getting box 29...which I was thinking would be a good box for my mom since it has the Caudalie firming serum in it.  Funny enough, she's not getting a box with that in it, but her's is box 11 with the stupid plastic baggie she made fun of when I got it last time and the WEI To Go kit.  Looks like there's going to be some trading between her and I!


----------



## amidea (Sep 10, 2012)

i'm getting box 8, which i'm not thrilled about:

kate spade new york Twirl - 3.4 fl oz
Buy
 
twistbandâ„¢ Hair Tie 12-pack
Buy
 
tili Bags Small Collection 1
Buy
 
WEIâ„¢ to Go Sleep Over Kit: Real Clean and Ideal Skin
Buy
 
SeduÂ® Anti-Frizz Polishing Treatment with Pure Moroccan Argan...
Buy
 
Birchbox and Color ClubÂ® Custom Collection



i've been spoiled by the sample stop... the three things i would be semi-excited about are the wei to go, moroccan argan oil, and nail polish, but i picked up the wei to go and the nail polish at the sample stop so only one thing i'm looking forward to and i'm not that excited.  i wish i were at least getting a lace twist band... i got a birchbox twistband at the sample stop. on top of which, i picked up tili bags at the sample stop and purposely put them down...

that being said, i know there are lots of people who want specific polish colors so whatever i get ill mostly be trading it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 10, 2012)

> Â  Â  everything else is a total waste bleh on the other hand, I have 8 products to review, so 80 points


 I don't know for sure, but think you're only going to be able to review the teas as one item. Not sure about the shampoo/conditioner, since I've only received styling products from BB.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 10, 2012)

I finally got my shipping email, but still have no info when I click on the tracking number. Hopefully it updates soon.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 10, 2012)

I still don't have a tracking number and my box info says August  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> boo I wanna see what i'm getting too. Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## lauravee (Sep 10, 2012)

I swore I wouldn't check spoilers but of course I couldnt last...




I'm pretty happy! Will be trading the brush guards, and maybe even the polish since I think I have a dupe, but am super excited for BB cream!


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know for sure, but think you're only going to be able to review the teas as one item. Not sure about the shampoo/conditioner, since I've only received styling products from BB.


 Shampoo and conditioner can be reviewed separately, but the tea will be counted as 1 item.


----------



## lauravee (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shampoo and conditioner can be reviewed separately, but the tea will be counted as 1 item.


 Last time I got tea I was able to review both flavors separately.


----------



## JessP (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone else getting Box 25?


----------



## ms becki (Sep 10, 2012)

The one box I didn't want, I ended up getting!  This is the box that contains the...

BAND AIDS! At least I'll get to try the BB Cream, sigh.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know for sure, but think you're only going to be able to review the teas as one item. Not sure about the shampoo/conditioner, since I've only received styling products from BB.


I think in her picture there are, if you look closely,  3 Nexxus products, so she would be able to review 8 products. Pretty cool.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Sep 10, 2012)

Box 10 for me. If i get the blue or yellow polish it will be up for trade. Those colors look awful on me. I wanted rose gold or the grey.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Last time I got tea I was able to review both flavors separately.


 I'm also getting the tea, and on my box page it shows up as 1 item.  They're sending 3 flavors but I can only give feeback once.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Sep 10, 2012)

First time posting with you lovely ladies but I wanted to join in on the fun!!




  It looks like I have Box #1. 





This is only my 4th box so I knew it would be one with the Tili bag and Twirl which I am okay with..I'm just not thrilled with the Nexxus products...all in all very pleased with this box!


----------



## BarbieZ (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 22.  Got my shipping email this morning but no updates on weight or ETA or anything.

 


I got the Tili bagon my 2nd sub that I had for a few months and I was way less than excited about it the first time, so meh.  But, I wouldn't have liked tea any better (can't stand the stuff) so it's a wash for me, really.  I'm excited to try the Benefit Porefessional.  Can anyone tell what the Bosciaproduct in the pump is?  From what's in the shop I'm assuming that it's the Purifying Cleansing Gel but I can't be sure - maybe it's something that's not even in the shop yet?  Whatever that product is as well as the color of the nail polish are really going to make or break my satisfaction this month.  If I get a nice color and a good Boscia product (or at least one that I can actually use with my dry, sensitive skin type) I think I'll be happy.


----------



## BarbieZ (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 22.  Got my shipping email this morning but no updates on weight or ETA or anything.
> 
> ...


 Oooh, some Sephora stalking and I think I've figured out what the Boscia product is!!  I think it's the Soothing Cleansing Cream.  That sounds like something I'd really like.  If it's a good size, we're golden!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box 10 for me. If i get the blue or yellow polish it will be up for trade. Those colors look awful on me. I wanted rose gold or the grey.


 If I get the rose gold and you get the blue or yellow, I'd happily trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 10, 2012)

...Well, I thought I had cancelled but I got a shipping notice this morning and was charged (on the 1st, just now noticed), so apparently it didn't go through (or I got distracted halfway through and forgot...also possible)...so I guess I have one more month of BB.

Apparently I am getting box 7. Nothing exciting, nothing terrible. I hope for the polish, I get anything but the rose gold. I have four metallic gold polishes. NO MORE.


----------



## Linnake (Sep 10, 2012)

Just checked!

1st Sub - Box #10
 



SEPTEMBER 2012 Shipping information available in your Account Settings.
BVLGARI Mon Jasmin Noir
Buy
 
Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+
Buy
 
LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst
Buy
 
LiQWd Volumizing Shampoo
Buy
 
LiQWd Volumizing Conditioner
Buy
 
Birchbox and Color ClubÂ® Custom Collection
Buy
 
twistbandâ„¢ Lace up for Fall - 12 pack
Buy
 
2nd sub - Box #12
Box History



SEPTEMBER 2012 Shipping information available in your Account Settings.
twistbandâ„¢ Hair Tie 12-pack
Buy
 
Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+
Buy
 
Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator
Buy
 
Birchbox and Color ClubÂ® Custom Collection
Buy
 
Fekkai Salon Technician Color Care Shampoo
Buy
 
Fekkai Salon Technician Color Care Conditioner
Buy
 
The Brush Guard Variety Pack
Buy


I'm excited to have 7 things in each box to review!  I'm laughing at myself because I wanted to try the Dr. Jarts so bad that I spent 100 points on the sample 2 pack and then I ended up not liking it and now I have samples in both boxes!

I really want to try out the MMT so the Dr. Jarts will be up for trade for sure!


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 10, 2012)

I have NO idea what box I am getting? I am so confused... I went through each product and could only give feedback on 4 things? The Wei, The color club, the 21 drops blend and the MAKEUP REMOVER sticks (which I got in my last months box)?!!! I didn't see a box like that in the list? Anyone know what is going on?


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 10, 2012)

bah. no shipping notice. i've had a tracking number forever but it still hasn't updated! a BUNCH of stuff should ship this week (birchbox, sample society, myglam, and goodies co) but i have no shipping notices. it's a race i guess! I refuse to look at which box i'm getting this month and i'm going to try to avoid spoilers for ss.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 10, 2012)

> Correct, the tea is one, and everything else is one review, it adds up to 8 in my Box page


 My bad! I miscounted, looking at the photo..oops lol.


----------



## lauravee (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also getting the tea, and on my box page it shows up as 1 item.  They're sending 3 flavors but I can only give feeback once.


 That stinks! I guess I lucked out


----------



## motherofall6 (Sep 10, 2012)

box 12 is what im getting im pretty happy


----------



## ngardner8503 (Sep 10, 2012)

WHOOOO HOOOOOOO!!!  I'm actually getting the box that I had wanted!!!  Excited for all of this!!!




September 2012  Shipping information available in your Account Settings.
BVLGARI Mon Jasmin Noir 
Buy
Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ 
Buy
LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst 
Buy
LiQWd Volumizing Shampoo 
Buy
LiQWd Volumizing Conditioner 
Buy
Birchbox and Color ClubÂ® Custom Collection 
Buy
twistbandâ„¢ Lace up for Fall - 12 pack


----------



## redfox (Sep 10, 2012)

I'll be getting box 10.  I'm okay with this box as I've really been wanting to try the Dr. Jart but I'm a little skeptical because I do remember people complaining that is was almost empty when they received it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully I'll have better luck.  I'm also hoping I don't get the green or blue nail polish.  If so, it will definitely be up for trade.


----------



## Kbugg2163 (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting Box 7 on both accounts. Its an OK box but I would have much rather had 2 different boxes. Anyone else always get the same box on both of their accounts? Looks like I will be putting all the items up for trade unless someone wants to swap a full box for one of my doubles.


----------



## BarbieZ (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHOOOO HOOOOOOO!!!  I'm actually getting the box that I had wanted!!!  Excited for all of this!!!
> 
> ...


 That's a GREAT box.  I really really wanted that one, but I couldn't get it because I've already gotten the Dr. Jart (which I really really liked and would not have minded getting again).


----------



## vogliadivintage (Sep 10, 2012)

I got box 6 and 10 and neither of the products I was hoping for (brush guards!!  and 21 drops)  Waaaaa.


----------



## Wida (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 7.  I'm excited to try the Wei!  My twistband (and 4 others that I actually purchased) will be going up for trade.  They just don't work for me.  I know that others absolutely love them though.  I think it's about time for me and Birchbox to part ways though.  I'm just not getting excited for stuff anymore.  I think I just may be sampled out as none of the other subs look super appealing to me either.  It will be a money save to be bored with subs though!


----------



## Caligirl132 (Sep 10, 2012)

This is the box im getting!!!

I am thrilled!! 7 products wow!!! I am most excited about the boscia product: however it does not show up in the description beneath where all the products are featured. Does that mean i may not end up getting it???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 10, 2012)

box 12 for me and I have to say its one of the ones I wanted the least. 

not excited about the brush guards at all, or the shampoo/conditioner packets. I don't mind the hair tie or facial cleanser but I'm not ecstatic about them either. I was hoping not to get a BB cream because I've already gotten a stila one from my July birchbox (and I use a loreal one pretty regularly that i'm obsessed with...and its cheap) . So the nailpolish is pretty much the only thing I'm anxious for...and even with that I'm hoping to get either the rose gold or yellowy color because I already have OPI polish very similar to the other two colors. 

very open to trades!


----------



## xiehan (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...Well, I thought I had cancelled but I got a shipping notice this morning and was charged (on the 1st, just now noticed), so apparently it didn't go through (or I got distracted halfway through and forgot...also possible)...so I guess I have one more month of BB.
> 
> Apparently I am getting box 7. Nothing exciting, nothing terrible. I hope for the polish, I get anything but the rose gold. I have four metallic gold polishes. NO MORE.


 Man, it's like your experience is the opposite of mine. I _want _a box, but now I'm not sure if I'm even getting one.

I had *just* got done switching all my subs over to my Serve account, when all of a sudden Serve decides to "put my account under review", meaning I can't log in or do any transactions with it until I prove my mailing address. (Problem is, I'm subletting right now so all of the forms of proof of address that they asked for, eg. copy of lease or utility bill, I can't provide.) OF COURSE this happens the SAME DAY that both Birchbox and MyGlam try to charge me. So, I immediately logged into my Birchbox account and changed it back to my old credit card. This was on or about the 1st. I got no more notices from them, so I expected everything was golden.

I haven't had a tracking number in my account all week like everyone else, so I was getting a little worried... but I was optimistic and assumed everything was fine, and that I would be able to log in today and see what box I was getting.

Nope. My page still says the August box. 



 



  



  



  





After being turned away at the Birchbox #SampleStop yesterday, 6 people from the front of the line at 4:30, I am really not having a good couple of days.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Sep 10, 2012)

> If I get the rose gold and you get the blue or yellow, I'd happily trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's a deal!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm getting an interesting box.  I'll use everything, but it seems like I'm getting a lot of lifestyle products instead of actual beauty products.

'm getting box 11:


Kate Spade - Twirl
 
Twistband (the normal one, not the pretty lacy one)
 
Tili Bag (aka: Glorified Ziplock, but I'll find SOMETHING to use it for.)
 
WEI to Go (I'm SUPER excited to try the CC cream... I just hope the sample is big enough to actually get a good try out of it.  I have a feeling I'm going to LOVE IT.)
 
21 Drops Blends (I'm REALLY excited about this one, but it seems like this was an odd choice for Birchbox. I'm an avid user of essential oils so I'll definitely use it ALL. . . it just seems more like a lifestyle extra than a "beauty" product)
 
Color Club Polish (this is my THIRD Color Club polish from Birchbox.  Unfortunately their formula doesn't mesh well with my body chemistry.  It goes on streaky &amp; chips within hours when with other brands I can get my mani to last 10 full days without chipping.)
 
It's an okay box for me.  I'll use everything but the polish (but I can gift that to family/friends) in one way or another.  It just seems weird because I feel like half of my box is lifestyle items instead of beauty items.  (twistband, essential oils, &amp; Tili Bags)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 10, 2012)

Regarding the tea, I received two tea bags in April (two bags, same brand, two flavors) It was listed twice under my box contents, I was able to click on each one and leave separate feedback. 

Same goes for shampoo &amp; conditioner.


----------



## Caligirl132 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

same i cant see my boscia product either!!! im so jealous of your wei to go item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pellen (Sep 10, 2012)

Welp, it has happened... I officially have a giant UGGGGGHHHHHHH box for the first time... Not thrilled. Even less thrilling, the picture shows a product that the list of items doesn't have so who knows if I will even get it... The Box is # 14 down on Zadi's list... Blarrrgggg...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## BarbieZ (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caligirl132* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have the same problem.  I think that not all of the Boscia products are in the shop yet, so they don't have a link or anything.  It's the same for all (or at least several, I noticed multiple) of the boxes with that brand in it.  You should still get it, give it a couple days for them to get the shop completely updated, at least until you get your box.  If you don't get it or can't leave feedback, contact them.  But you should be fine.


----------



## BagLady (Sep 10, 2012)

I've been lurking on this thread for ahwile and finally decided to post. 

My box is actually scheduled to be delivered today. Can't wait to get home.





looks like i'm getting Box 12.  I'm happy w/everything except the brush guards. I was hoping to get a box w/the Liqwd catalyst. I really want to try their products.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Sep 10, 2012)

It's about time I get the Dr. Jarts! It better not be a freaking card like the Stila sample I got last month :nono:


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 10, 2012)

Sooo because I am always trying to keep my box a surprise, I have gotten into the habit of sneaking a peek at my mom's instead. It looks like she is getting box 17 which has lots of stuff to give feedback on. Now I kind of want to go peek at mine, but I shall resist.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey all, I really want the brush guards but didn't get them in my box.  I received box 5 and would be ok to trade any item in my box for them.  And my trade thread is below too.  Thanks!

Update: I've set up a trade for this.  Thank you!!


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Regarding the tea, I received two tea bags in April (two bags, same brand, two flavors) It was listed twice under my box contents, I was able to click on each one and leave separate feedback.
> 
> Same goes for shampoo &amp; conditioner.


 Same for me when I got the Tea Forte, this one however is only listed once under box contents.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 10, 2012)

hey girls,

i haven't gotten my BB yet this month but the pages are already up.

i have 3!!! repeats, one of which i already received 2 times in the past. i always really liked birchbox, but this month is kind of... a bummer. 3 repeats.. i mean, really?

i know some of you had repeats in the past..does it even matter if i email birchbox? will they do anything about it?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## diana16 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caligirl132* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay we are box twins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i thought no one else would get the same as me lol


----------



## diana16 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you live near a Sephora or a BeneFit counter in your nearest department store, they will happily give you a sample of PoreFessional. In fact, I believe Sephora will give you a sample of just about anything, with a maximum of three.


thanks but my nearest sephora is 2 hours away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squidling (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting :





IMO it's a very farty box. I say that now, but watch, in a week I'll actually like it, sigh. But still, I was hoping to try the 21 drops Blends or the LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst. Sooooo, just a heads up to anyone that might want to trade, wink wink, nudge nudge?


----------



## productjunkie14 (Sep 10, 2012)

another box 8 here.  Overall pretty pleased although could have done without the Tili bag.


----------



## Ineri218 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am getting the same one and also Hate it.


----------



## ashleyanner (Sep 10, 2012)

Quick question.  Between my two boxes, 10 and 29, I'll be getting the *BVLGARI Mon Jasmin Noir*, but from the pictures, the one in 10 looks like it's on a card (like normal) and in 29 it looks like it might actually be a deluxe size sample since there is a box pictured.  What do you ladies think?

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2012/september12box10

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2012/september12box29

I've never received a sample that size before in my BB, but I know in the BB Man this month they did in a few of their boxes...so maybe we'll get lucky and start receiving them too?  Maybe to try to "even out" the value of all of our boxes?


----------



## cheetahchirps (Sep 10, 2012)

Box 16 according to Zadi's list, and I'm getting two of them. Will have to see what the Benefit product is before I pass judgement. Bandaids for forever, sigh...




Does anyone know which color of polish you get, the one in the box pic or the one  in your list of products in your box? I want the one in my box pic, dammit! The yellow is an awful shade for my skin.


----------



## Candyfloss1 (Sep 10, 2012)

I really want 13, 18, or 23 in a bad way.  I guess with the boxes that have juicy or fashion tape in them I have a 1 in 4 chance or so.


----------



## ms becki (Sep 10, 2012)

Ugh!  I can't believe I got a Band-Aid Box haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Candyfloss1 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yay we are box twins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i thought no one else would get the same as me lol


God, I want that box so much.  I want four things in it.


----------



## Linnake (Sep 10, 2012)

_Does anyone know which color of polish you get, the one in the box pic or the one  in your list of products in your box? I want the one in my box pic, dammit! The yellow is an awful shade for my skin._

I've had 3 nail polish samples in a year and only one of them matched the picture!


----------



## ashleyanner (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey girls,
> 
> ...


 Definitely email or call.  I've yet to get a repeat, but from their FAQ section under "Is the Birchbox customized?  Will I love the products?" part...

We are also truly committed to never sending you the same sample twice! Please contact us if this happens.


----------



## stellar136 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok i got my 1st account BB.. Still waiting on the other..

heres what i got:

There was a madewell clothing $25 gift card on any purchase of $75 or more... i probably won't use it

a mini fall lookbook

boscia oil free nightly hydration

color club custom polish in insta-this (dark blue)

jouer matte moisture tint (very small)

kate spade- twirl perfume sample

twistband-birchbox custom lace hair tie (red lace like)

mighty leaf teas as a lifestyle extra

a free digital download asanother lifestyle extra

I'm pretty happy... after my reviews its definetly worth what i spent and got back from points


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Sep 10, 2012)

I got box 9. Im on the fence about it.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok i got my 1st account BB.. Still waiting on the other..
> 
> ...


 I just saw a pic of this box on Instagram.  Nice to see someone happy about the first round of boxes!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Sep 10, 2012)

> I've had 3 nail polish samples in a year and only one of them matched the picture!


 Do you mean the individual pics or the box pics?  It looks to me like many ladies have different individual product pics from the box picture you're supposed to get and I have a feeling we're going to mostly get the yellow since demand won't be high.  Yellow as a fall color? Don't think so. I guess its going to be a crap shoot.


----------



## Linnake (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you mean the individual pics or the box pics?  It looks to me like many ladies have different individual product pics from the box picture you're supposed to get and I have a feeling we're going to mostly get the yellow since demand won't be high.  Yellow as a fall color? Don't think so. I guess its going to be a crap shoot.


 The box pics....right now the individual pics on both my boxes are showing the Tweet me color...

But... I just saw a shot on Instagram of box 5 and she got the blue and that's whats showing on the box pics from Zadi's list


----------



## pobox607 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ohhh! I hope everyone gets the Madewell coupon - will totally use it!


----------



## kellyc26 (Sep 10, 2012)

How do you know what box number you are getting? I don't see that info on my account anywhere...


----------



## Linnake (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kellyc26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you know what box number you are getting? I don't see that info on my account anywhere...


 Just mouse over the image of the entire box and there should be two digits at the end of the address that will tell you which box you got..

it looks like this: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2012/september12box25


----------



## BarbieZ (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you mean the individual pics or the box pics?  It looks to me like many ladies have different individual product pics from the box picture you're supposed to get and I have a feeling we're going to mostly get the yellow since demand won't be high.  Yellow as a fall color? Don't think so. I guess its going to be a crap shoot.


 Ugh.  The yellow is about the only one I don't want at all.  I'm dying for the dark blue (if I don't get one I'm going to hit up Zoya direct for a nice deep blue for fall), the gray would be a close second.  I'd be ok with the rose gold since it's a pretty color, but it's not something I'd personally wear for every day plus I already have the Color Club in Disco Nap from the Gossip Girl boxes and, really, how many sparkly gold-ish nail polishes does a girl need?  But I am NOT a fan of the yellow.  So, I'm sure I'll get it, haha.  It does show the yellow in my individual box pic...though, in my experience the nail polish color doesn't usually match up with anything in the box information.  Sometimes it shows multiple colors.  Depends on how they have it in the shop, too - right now, the yellow is the default image in the shop so it may just show for everyone.  So, fingers crossed.


----------



## missionista (Sep 10, 2012)

Just checked, and I'm getting the:

Bulgari perfume, Caudalie, nail polish, twistband, and brush guards!  I am beyond thrilled with the brush guards, somewhere between happy and neutral about almost everything else.  The only thing I am really not happy about is the hair tie.  I have SUPER short hair, so that will be up for trade.
Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ugh.  The yellow is about the only one I don't want at all.  I'm dying for the dark blue (if I don't get one I'm going to hit up Zoya direct for a nice deep blue for fall), the gray would be a close second.  I'd be ok with the rose gold since it's a pretty color, but it's not something I'd personally wear for every day plus I already have the Color Club in Disco Nap from the Gossip Girl boxes and, really, how many sparkly gold-ish nail polishes does a girl need?  But I am NOT a fan of the yellow.  So, I'm sure I'll get it, haha.  It does show the yellow in my individual box pic...though, in my experience the nail polish color doesn't usually match up with anything in the box information.  Sometimes it shows multiple colors.  Depends on how they have it in the shop, too - right now, the yellow is the default image in the shop so it may just show for everyone.  So, fingers crossed.


It actually looks way more green to me than yellow. Someone posted a photo earlier in the thread.


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I swore I wouldn't check spoilers but of course I couldnt last...
> 
> ...


 This is the box I'm getting, and I'm pretty happy as well. The only duplicate is the hair tie, and since its lace or whatever I guess it doesn't count. But that's fine with me - I actually like the Twistbands. And I'm really happy to see that nail polish color! Not bad, Birchbox...not bad at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SeptEllis (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting an interesting box.  I'll use everything, but it seems like I'm getting a lot of lifestyle products instead of actual beauty products.
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Sep 10, 2012)

Just received my shipping notice, yay!


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks like it updated and I am getting box 11...which is not bad I guess. I am excited to try the Wei Go To Sleepover Kit and the 21 Drops. It better be here by Wednesday! 






p.s. so jealous of the sample store posts. GGRRRRRR


----------



## vickyolaa (Sep 10, 2012)

Definitely less disappointed by this month's box than last months. I was ready to unsubscribe after that.  Like the rest of the girls have mentioned I'm crossing my fingers for any color but the yellow polish!


----------



## GinaM (Sep 10, 2012)

My BB page updated and shows I am getting Box #7.  It shows on m,y page I am getting the yellow nail polish.  Fingers crossed I don't get it but I am already putting trade feelers out just in case.  Please PM me if you are interested in the yellow nail polish.  Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Sep 10, 2012)

Quote: The box pics....right now the individual pics on both my boxes are showing the Tweet me color...

But... I just saw a shot on Instagram of box 5 and she got the blue and that's whats showing on the box pics from Zadi's list
OK, thanks! Keepin' the hope alive...





Quote: Ugh. The yellow is about the only one I don't want at all. I'm dying for the dark blue (if I don't get one I'm going to hit up Zoya direct for a nice deep blue for fall), the gray would be a close second. I'd be ok with the rose gold since it's a pretty color, but it's not something I'd personally wear for every day plus I already have the Color Club in Disco Nap from the Gossip Girl boxes and, really, how many sparkly gold-ish nail polishes does a girl need? But I am NOT a fan of the yellow. So, I'm sure I'll get it, haha. It does show the yellow in my individual box pic...though, in my experience the nail polish color doesn't usually match up with anything in the box information. Sometimes it shows multiple colors. Depends on how they have it in the shop, too - right now, the yellow is the default image in the shop so it may just show for everyone. So, fingers crossed.
Word, best wishes to everyone for suitable shades!

Quote: It actually looks way more green to me than yellow. Someone posted a photo earlier in the thread.
Yeah, that pic was scary!


----------



## BarbieZ (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It actually looks way more green to me than yellow. Someone posted a photo earlier in the thread.


 Yeah, I guess it's "chartreuse," I've seen that.  Either way, it's still not really something that will work with my skin tone, plus while I enjoy non-traditional nail polish colors (I have boxes of greens, blues, purples, etc) something that bright just isn't my taste, really  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## GinaM (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 16 according to Zadi's list, and I'm getting two of them. Will have to see what the Benefit product is before I pass judgement. Bandaids for forever, sigh...
> 
> ...


  Uggghhh, I agree.  In my box pic it shows the rose gold but on my Box Page it is the gross mustard yellow.....


----------



## vickyolaa (Sep 10, 2012)

Agreed! It's in my preview, too and I really hope I don't get it.  The last nail polish I got was in my May Birchbox and it was this gorgeous coral color. Unfortunately it has thickened up a little and is a nightmare to put on (even when I tried to thin it out a little)


----------



## GinaM (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It actually looks way more green to me than yellow. Someone posted a photo earlier in the thread.


  Dear God, please tell me it is the default color.  The polish is the only thing I am looking forward to!!!!


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dear God, please tell me it is the default color.  The polish is the only thing I am looking forward to!!!!


 In the actual box photo mine shows the blue. So I hope not. Id love the rose gold or the yellow/green.


----------



## lilstout3 (Sep 10, 2012)

i kind of really liked my august box too....


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks like I am getting box #13 from my main account. I don't understand why its that box I have very dark skin (olive-tan) and the Dr. jart beauty balm is not that dark. Anyone with darker skin has this worked for your skin color?


----------



## lillybunny (Sep 10, 2012)

Ugh, I had billing problems so I called them last week and they said it was all good. No shipping, no anything.


----------



## messjess18 (Sep 10, 2012)

Is anyone up for any trades because I really do NOT like my box.

I got box number four.

I got chartreuse nail polish, which is the only one I wasn't wanting.

The Twirl which I'm fine with.

Vasanti BrigtenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator which I don't want or need at all.

Jouer Matte Moisture Tint. I'm okay with this, but if someone is willing to trade something..

Nail Polish Remover Wipes by LA FRESH. I have a ton of nail polish remover. These are fine I suppose.

I will trade everything in this box if wanted. Let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I want everyone to in the end, end up with products they like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 10, 2012)

SeptEllis,

Hooray for box twins!  




 (although I'm sorry you're getting 2 of the same box!)

I just looked up 21 Drops &amp; I guess it is a roller ball of essential oils mixed to help elevate your mood.  (It's like aroma-therapy.)  It really has nothing to do with "beauty" so to speak (it's more of a lifestyle thing), but I do use other brands of essential oils to help with mood &amp; sickness in my home.  I want to see how this compares to some of the other brands I've tried.  I'm interested to see which of the 3 blends we get.  There's one for "focus" (to help you focus on your day &amp; keep your mind clear), one for "sleep" (to help you fall asleep at night), &amp; one "invigorating" blend for energy.  I do find it kind of odd to get a perfume sample &amp; then an aromatherapy sample in the same box, but I guess they are two different enough things in the long run?


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 10, 2012)

wohoo! just got my shipping notice! tracking info still hasn't updated but it's a step in the right direction!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 10, 2012)

i think everyone's box page is showing the green polish at the bottom (not the box picture, but the part where you can click on each item to go and review it, if that makes sense) because the green is the one pictured for the main product Birchbox and Color ClubÂ® Custom Collection on the september store.

but i don't know if the polish that is pictured at the top of the page with all the box contents together is the one we're getting or not, mine shows the rose gold one up at the top.


----------



## messjess18 (Sep 10, 2012)

I got the chartreuse nail polish. Want it?


----------



## messjess18 (Sep 10, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## surelyslim (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting the same box and I'm pretty happy too!


 I think it's a sample size. That's what showing on my account.


----------



## Merryone (Sep 10, 2012)

I think I've been lucky with BB the last few months, I have found at least one item to order from the samples I've received, but I am not thinking this is the case this month.  I have a pixie-ish haircut, not enough hair for a hair tie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have tons of the Jasmine Noir perfume samples from Sephora, and if my polish is the yellowish one, well, I am a low-key nails- 48 year old woman, not _really _my style.  But like I said, I've been lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My husband is going to freak, I am getting most of my sub boxes this week!  Gonna be hard to hide how many I've subscribed!!


----------



## Virginia Reyna (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm so confused! Where do I see which box I got? I got an email that says my september box shipped but I can't figure out where y'all are looking! Please help a newbie! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Virginia Reyna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so confused! Where do I see which box I got? I got an email that says my september box shipped but I can't figure out where y'all are looking! Please help a newbie! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 On the Birchbox website, under the 'BOX' tab, you should be able to see the contents of your box!


----------



## wagz379 (Sep 10, 2012)

I haven't read back (i'm probably 25 pages behind in posts in this thread) but I just got my shipping email this morning (I seem to be getting my boxes later and later in the month which is odd considering how close I live... I know I say that every month but anyway...).  Tracking hasn't updated but my box was showing up in my account and I am getting box 7.

Am I the only one randomly excited and interested in those brush guard things? I actually think I would use them when I travel, they seem kind of cool.


----------



## Virginia Reyna (Sep 10, 2012)

oh I'm new so I think I'm gonna get the newbie box :/ I forgot that I read that somewhere! Lame! I just watched the video and I really wanted to get those products! Oh well... Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vickyolaa (Sep 10, 2012)

Once you log in and click "Box" it gives you a preview of your September box with a breakdown of the products inside of it for the month


----------



## samvanz12 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like it updated and I am getting box 11...which is not bad I guess. I am excited to try the Wei Go To Sleepover Kit and the 21 Drops. It better be here by Wednesday!
> 
> p.s. so jealous of the sample store posts. GGRRRRRR


 I'm getting this box as well... still kind of on the fence about it (I think mostly due to the tili bag.)   I also just purchased a twistband because I was curious about whether or not I'd like it... well, I'm less than impressed with how it stays in my hair, but I guess I'm okay with getting another.  Very excited about the polish!  Hoping for the grey or blue, although the yellow/green looks intriguing to me.


----------



## drk51284 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm getting box #9...

(https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2012/september12box9)

Kinda underwhelmed, especially by the inclusion of the Nexxus and the tili bag; but I had a GREAT box in August (Miss Jessie's curly meringue which was a really nice sized sample, the Sabon foot cream - also a GREAT sized sample, and the TALIKA Lipocils Expert, which honestly, I was shocked worked, and is awesome) so they pretty much even out! Especially since I'm getting 8 (!!!) items to review.

I am curious about the Benefit POREfessional after reading the description, and the Twirl, since I haven't tried it before...and if the polish is either the rose gold or the gray, I guess I'll be on my way toward pretty positive feelings.


----------



## moonbunny7 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am getting box 6 which I am looking forward to.


----------



## dd62 (Sep 10, 2012)

I also got box 11, I'm pretty happy.

 

Kate Spade - Twirl - When I first started BB i didnt like the idea of perfume, but I have liked every one I received, so I'm good with it.
Twistband - One of the items I really wanted.
 
Tili Bag - Not crazy about it, but ok
 
WEI to Go - I hope they send me the light version, also interested to see the sizes sent
 
21 Drop Blends - Very intrigued by this, always wanted to try something like this, if it works I will def. look for one for relieving stress.
 
Color Club Polish - Another item I really wanted, just hoping I get the rose gold, or maybe even blue.


----------



## mishtastic (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm getting box #3





I might be in the minority, but I really wanted the brush guards because I use a lot of dark eyeshadow and it gets everything in my makeup bag dirty. I also want the ink blue nail polish, but we'll see. I am in desperate need of twistbands now that I have long hair. The only thing I'm not excited about is the small sample sizes of everything else, but overall this seems like a good box.


----------



## kisha90 (Sep 10, 2012)

Whatever color the nail polish is IN in the main picture then that is the color you are getting!


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kisha90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whatever color the nail polish is IN in the main picture then that is the color you are getting!


 I REALLY hope this is the case, if so I am getting the grey and blue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bwgraham (Sep 10, 2012)

at first i was kind of bummed, but the more i look at it i know i will definitely like all the items in the box as it is similar to past boxes i have had. I have gotten a different brand of tea before (and i like to drink it so this is great), i just bought the hair ties (which my daughter confiscated) so i can always use more, i did like the other jouer sample i received and is is matte so i might like it more, i dont mind perfume, i am on my third time with color club nail polishes--i hope it is the color on my box page though--not sure if i will be happy with yellow--and the boscia will be nice to try i did like the bb cream...
looks like i am getting box 5~ should be here by thurs


----------



## GinaM (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the actual box photo mine shows the blue. So I hope not. Id love the rose gold or the yellow/green.


  I would LOVE the BLUE.  Please PM me.  If you get it and I get the yellow I would LOVE to trade!


----------



## Linnake (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kisha90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whatever color the nail polish is IN in the main picture then that is the color you are getting!


 Blech.... both mine are blue...


----------



## GinaM (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kisha90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whatever color the nail polish is IN in the main picture then that is the color you are getting!


  Figured...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 10, 2012)

> Ugh, I had billing problems so I called them last week and they said it was all good. No shipping, no anything.


 Same here. I had a Billing issue last week so I entered my new card info but I still no tackling number or anything. I called this morning because under â€boxâ€ it still says August box so I thought maybe I entered my new card wrong or something, but they said I was charged and they were in the process of putting my box together and I would get a shipping email soon. So I wouldn't worry. But it sucks I feel like the only one who can't see what their getting


----------



## kellyc26 (Sep 10, 2012)

thank you!

I'm getting box 1...looks like a good one!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Sep 10, 2012)

> Looks like I am getting box #13 from my main account. I don't understand why its that box I have very dark skin (olive-tan) and the Dr. jart beauty balm is not that dark. Anyone with darker skin has this worked for your skin color?


 I mixed it with a liquid bronzer and it worked pretty well as I m olive toned as well


----------



## kisha90 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I REALLY hope this is the case, if so I am getting the grey and blue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yep!


----------



## kisha90 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kellyc26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thank you!
> 
> I'm getting box 1...looks like a good one!


 I'm getting box 1 too! I'm really excited for this month's box and the nail polish color looks amazing! It looks like for the hair sample packets we can review separately? Awesome!


----------



## LAtPoly (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Box twins.  I'm okay with this box - hoping they get the Jouer Matte shade right.  I actually like the LMT so hoping this is decent too.   Wasn't my first pick, but it's all good.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Gals- I know we all Luuv Nail Polish.  I just wanted to let you guys know that Butter London polishes are Buy One Get One Free at Ulta today and you get free shipping!!


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Sep 10, 2012)

I will be getting box 23, which isn't a total disaster and my mom is getting box 15. She is really excited about trying the firming serum. I did end up with the yellow nail polish. I am pale as it gets with dark red hair and brown eyes. Yellow nail polish will make me look sick just like the Disco Nap I got in my Gossip Girl box. What beauty expert paired my profile with yellow?


----------



## Dollysantana (Sep 10, 2012)

still no shipping confirmation my box still shows august box ugghhhhh 



 btw did you guys see tristen prettyman got her own birchbox just saw it on ytube she did'nt get the greatest things!!


----------



## GinaM (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will be getting box 23, which isn't a total disaster and my mom is getting box 15. She is really excited about trying the firming serum. I did end up with the yellow nail polish. I am pale as it gets with dark red hair and brown eyes. Yellow nail polish will make me look sick just like the Disco Nap I got in my Gossip Girl box. What beauty expert paired my profile with yellow?


  Honestly!!!!  This is a true story.  When I first joined BB I got the Zoya polish in one of the grey colors.  I liked it although I am very pale and it did look weird on my skin.  I had an asthma attack and had to call an ambulance for rescue and they thought my nail polish color was my me actually losing oxygen in my fingers.  In fact one of the paramedics looked at my fingers and said "She is going down on on us." Scared the SH*T out of me because I already thought I was dying. One of the other paramedics looked a little closer and realized it was my polish.  Not even Effin kidding you!!!!


----------



## gemstone (Sep 10, 2012)

I matched up the pictures for bb with what has been posted on instagram and it definitely looks like what your picture says=the color you get in the box.


----------



## Jwls750 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will be getting box 23, which isn't a total disaster and my mom is getting box 15. She is really excited about trying the firming serum. I did end up with the yellow nail polish. I am pale as it gets with dark red hair and brown eyes. Yellow nail polish will make me look sick just like the Disco Nap I got in my Gossip Girl box. What beauty expert paired my profile with yellow?


 I don't think they actually use the beauty profiles. Maybe they try to but it doesnt really work for anyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe one day.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly!!!!  This is a true story.  When I first joined BB I got the Zoya polish in one of the grey colors.  I liked it although I am very pale and it did look weird on my skin.  I had an asthma attack and had to call an ambulance for rescue and they thought my nail polish color was my me actually losing oxygen in my fingers.  In fact one of the paramedics looked at my fingers and said "She is going down on on us." Scared the SH*T out of me because I already thought I was dying. One of the other paramedics looked a little closer and realized it was my polish.  Not even Effin kidding you!!!!


 OMG,  that is hysterical!!!  Not the "thought you were dyin' part," but the rest is pretty awesomely insanely funny.


----------



## serendipity720 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will be getting box 23, which isn't a total disaster and my mom is getting box 15. She is really excited about trying the firming serum. I did end up with the yellow nail polish. I am pale as it gets with dark red hair and brown eyes. Yellow nail polish will make me look sick just like the Disco Nap I got in my Gossip Girl box. What beauty expert paired my profile with yellow?


 they said in the video it is chertruse, so it should be lime-greenish yellow. It may look less yellow on then it does in the picture, I'm actually really excited to try it for free because it isn't one I would just pick up and buy. I wanted this one or the gold one, I may just buy the gold one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Sep 10, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* 



I will be getting box 23, which isn't a total disaster and my mom is getting box 15. She is really excited about trying the firming serum. I did end up with the yellow nail polish. I am pale as it gets with dark red hair and brown eyes. Yellow nail polish will make me look sick just like the Disco Nap I got in my Gossip Girl box. What beauty expert paired my profile with yellow?
 Honestly!!!!  This is a true story.  When I first joined BB I got the Zoya polish in one of the grey colors.  I liked it although I am very pale and it did look weird on my skin.  I had an asthma attack and had to call an ambulance for rescue and they thought my nail polish color was my me actually losing oxygen in my fingers.  In fact one of the paramedics looked at my fingers and said "She is going down on on us." Scared the SH*T out of me because I already thought I was dying. One of the other paramedics looked a little closer and realized it was my polish.  Not even Effin kidding you!!!!

That's it, I am not even trying out the yellow. I will put it in my the extra Birchbox in my closet and use it as a stocking stuffer for my mom or sister, both of whom actually have pigment in their skin. I love wearing gray but only a really dark gunmetal shade, the fancy modern grays make me look Tim Burtonesque. I can't believe that happened to you, I would have been scared to death, and then pissed at Birchbox, temporarily.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like it updated and I am getting box 11...which is not bad I guess. I am excited to try the Wei Go To Sleepover Kit and the 21 Drops. It better be here by Wednesday!
> 
> ...


You're my box twin! I'm hoping the WEI is in the light shade so I can actually use it... (please, BB fairies?). I hate Twirl, so that is already on my trade list, but I'm excited about the nail polish and the 21 Drops.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't think the pictures are necessarily representative of the nail polish color you will receive. I have gotten three polishes this year from BB (not including this month). One was Blue-Ming, which everyone got. One was a Color Club neon, which did match the picture, and one was a Zoya and I received a color that did not match the picture or the individual listing.

ETA: I'd be thrilled if they did match, because my pic shows the pewter-grey polish, my favorite!


----------



## lovelywhim (Sep 10, 2012)

I checked my box page again right now and

it looks like the Benefit samples I'm getting are the Benefit foamingly clean facial wash and the Benefit refined finish facial polish!! I'm so excited!


----------



## diana16 (Sep 10, 2012)

Just checked back on my box # 18 and i see that it has added benefit foamingly cleansing wash and a finish facial polish! I will have 8 items to review so im really happy with my box now


----------



## ashereebee (Sep 10, 2012)

To peek or not to peek.....


----------



## Deenellie (Sep 10, 2012)

*Check out this special offer on FB y'all!!  I just took advantage of it.  Of using my points, I ended up paying $1.44 for some great products!!  Hurrryyyyyyyyyy!!  *





*From BB: *

*Thank you for helping us reach 200,000 Facebook fans! To show our appreciation, we're giving you a code for 70 Birchbox Points on any purchase $35+ in the Birchbox Shop. One catch: it's only good for the first 200 customers. After that we'll release another code! *http://www.birchbox.com/shop/?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=facebook_091012_bb200


(link edited since it wasn't working and was a shortener)


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *serendipity720* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they said in the video it is chartreuse, so it should be lime-greenish yellow. It may look less yellow on then it does in the picture, I'm actually really excited to try it for free because it isn't one I would just pick up and buy. I wanted this one or the gold one, I may just buy the gold one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I agree, I'm would be excited to try the chartreuse as well because it's not something I'd normally pick out, but remember it's not free cause we do pay for it even though we don't pick it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think the pictures are necessarily representative of the nail polish color you will receive. I have gotten three polishes this year from BB (not including this month). One was Blue-Ming, which everyone got. One was a Color Club neon, which did match the picture, and one was a Zoya and I received a color that did not match the picture or the individual listing.
> 
> ETA: I'd be thrilled if they did match, because my pic shows the pewter-grey polish, my favorite!


 I agree, I don't think they match either. July my main picture and where I reviewed showed a blue eyeko liner, but I got black (and black was listed on my card). 

So has anyone else's box info not updated yet??? I still can't see what box I'm getting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Virginia Reyna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh I'm new so I think I'm gonna get the newbie box :/ I forgot that I read that somewhere! Lame! I just watched the video and I really wanted to get those products! Oh well... Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My friend got a newbie box and it was actually pretty good and included the new volumizing spray from the video.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

She also got the large DDF cleanser (which worked great for her!) the Juicy perfume, and a few other things I can't remember.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 10, 2012)

I got the shipping email today but no tracking info has updated yet. Last month the box showed up on my doorstep before that happened! At least I'll be surprised for some aspect though, since I already know what's in my box haha.

It looks like I've got Box #6

Nail polish, fashion tape, Jouer moisture tint, Twirl, the skin body whip, and a twistband.

I'd be fine with any of the nail polish colours but I'm not a big fan of Color Club - the last time I used it my nails started peeling like string cheese!! I could always use another hair tie so I'm looking forward to the twistband and also the body whip - it sounds like it'll smell nice and looks like a nice sized sample. I'll probably hand the fashion tape and Twirl straight off to my mum.

The only thing I'm not even the least bit excited for is the Jouer moisture tint - I'm Asian and quite yellow/tan already, I've always been under the impression that I would never need to wear anything that's tinted, and I wouldn't be able to hand it off to any of my family either. I don't wear anything on my face anyways - no foundation/powder/etc. We'll see if I'm right though haha, it sure won't hurt to try it out while I'm at home and see how it turns out.


----------



## Candyfloss1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Okay, I was slow on the uptake, and until someone said that they now have what's in September's box under the "box" tab, I had no idea I figure out what was going to be in my box. 

I'm so excited!  I said I wanted 13, 18, or 23, and I got #23! 

I do really hope I'm not actually getting yellow nail polish, but whatever, it's like you can control everything.  I'm getting the hair band (which I would have preferred the lacy kind, but I also think the solid looks nice), the jouer, the cleansing gel, and kate spade perfume sample.
I hope I get the madewell coupon because that would go to good use.


----------



## girlwithclass (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree, I'm would be excited to try the chartreuse as well because it's not something I'd normally pick out, but remember it's not free cause we do pay for it even though we don't pick it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Mine hasn't updated yet either! I can't wait to see what is taking so long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Sep 10, 2012)

My account is still showing August's box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're my box twin! I'm hoping the WEI is in the light shade so I can actually use it... (please, BB fairies?). I hate Twirl, so that is already on my trade list, but I'm excited about the nail polish and the 21 Drops.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay! Twins! I know what you mean about the WEI... I am pale beyond belief so I am hoping it's not as dark as the Jouer sample I got. I also am wondering how big the sample will be? It looked huge on the spoiler vid. 

Never sampled twirl before, but I am very easy to please in the perfume arena.

Are we getting the dark nail polish in the pic? I wasn't sure?


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly!!!!  This is a true story.  When I first joined BB I got the Zoya polish in one of the grey colors.  I liked it although I am very pale and it did look weird on my skin.  I had an asthma attack and had to call an ambulance for rescue and they thought my nail polish color was my me actually losing oxygen in my fingers.  In fact one of the paramedics looked at my fingers and said "She is going down on on us." Scared the SH*T out of me because I already thought I was dying. One of the other paramedics looked a little closer and realized it was my polish.  Not even Effin kidding you!!!!


 Whoa!  That is crazy!


----------



## hrseangel (Sep 10, 2012)

BOX TRIPLETTS!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  BOX 5

Im ok with it, have used everything in the box before. Would like to try one of the Boscia cleansers if someone wants the Night Hydration.

If I get BLUE nail polish, I will trade it for another color. My BB account shows yellow, but the spoiler photo shows blue. I would like the gray/silver or rose/gold.


Quote: Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Box twins.  I'm okay with this box - hoping they get the Jouer Matte shade right.  I actually like the LMT so hoping this is decent too.   Wasn't my first pick, but it's all good.


Quote: Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






at first i was kind of bummed, but the more i look at it i know i will definitely like all the items in the box as it is similar to past boxes i have had. I have gotten a different brand of tea before (and i like to drink it so this is great), i just bought the hair ties (which my daughter confiscated) so i can always use more, i did like the other jouer sample i received and is is matte so i might like it more, i dont mind perfume, i am on my third time with color club nail polishes--i hope it is the color on my box page though--not sure if i will be happy with yellow--and the boscia will be nice to try i did like the bb cream...



looks like i am getting box 5~ should be here by thurs


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 10, 2012)

I posted earlier what I was getting but when I logged back in there were two more items listed. I am getting Box 15 seen here:






I think this is the first BB where I actually like almost everything in it.


----------



## snowwhite4965 (Sep 10, 2012)

I always get anxious reading the spoiler threads and bracing myself for disappointment, but I have actually loved all five boxes I've gotten from BB so far (*knock on wood*).  Am getting box number 11 this time, and while I would normally sort of let down by getting the tilli bag, I am actually flying out to the east coast for my baby sister's wedding later this month, where I will be doing her make up for the big day.  So the cute bag will be perfect to stuff some essentials in for the reception.  Stop reading my mind, Birchbox!


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still no shipping confirmation my box still shows august box ugghhhhh
> 
> ...


 Same here :/  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

&amp; I just watched the video. It was kind of awkward I thought. She didn't even really seem to like BB lol, and she kept saying how she isn't into hair and makeup really. I'm not sure why BB wanted to match up with her, doesn't seem like a great fit to me.


----------



## CarmenVF (Sep 10, 2012)

Getting Box 4 and am not too excited by any of its contents.  If anyone is interested in doing a box for box trade, PM me.


----------



## angela8815 (Sep 10, 2012)

I was in the same boat with the cc issue and I still had August on my box page and the tracking had been replaced with September but there was no tracking number up until 2 minutes ago...hopefully they are working on getting the box page show my box soon! Go check!


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine hasn't updated yet either! I can't wait to see what is taking so long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm glad to know i'm not the only one!! Lol yeah me too. I finally got a tracking number!! Now I just hope my box updates.

I think I'm the only person on here that would rather the the chartreuse color over the rose gold...lol it's funny how we are all so different. What one person really wants another really doesn't lol.


----------



## denise89 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm so annoyed that I got the


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Cynthia rowley bandaids, I don't need my bandaids to look pretty. Ugh. This is probably my last box. I keep getting the worst boxes!


----------



## thepaintedlady (Sep 10, 2012)

So I've had my tracking number for a week, and it still hasn't updated, but I can see what I'm getting in my box. I'm getting box #1, which is funny because I was just talking about trying out some of the Nexxus stuff!


----------



## xiehan (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angela8815* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was in the same boat with the cc issue and I still had August on my box page and the tracking had been replaced with September but there was no tracking number up until 2 minutes ago...hopefully they are working on getting the box page show my box soon! Go check!


 Yes, I just checked again and I do have a tracking number now. Hopefully that means my box page will be updated soon.


----------



## zorabell (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, I just checked again and I do have a tracking number now. Hopefully that means my box page will be updated soon.


 My second account hasn't been updated yet either, I finally got a tracking number but the page still shows the August box...


----------



## casey anne (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CarmenVF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm getting this box as well.  That Jouer better work with my fair skin tone.  Kinda happy about charteuse polish...As long as the contents are well over $10 I try to not get too angry.  My past 3 boxes have been pretty decent.


----------



## iugirl13 (Sep 10, 2012)

Getting boxes 3 and 7! Not too shabby. I have gotten the Dr. Jart's before on my other account but I'm still okay with getting it.


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have mixed feelings about my boxes. I am not jazzed about my main account at all Box 5

(Kate Spade Twirl, Jouer Matte Moisture Tint, twistband, Boscia Nightly hydration, Color Club Nail polish &amp; Mighty Leaf tea)
I am looking more forward to my second account which is getting Box 25

(Kate Spade Twirl, Boscia blotting linens, WEI to go sleepover kit, Caudalie firming serum, Color Club polish and the brush guards)!
I really wanted to try the LiQWD volumizing catalyst. And I am sort of over perfume samples. I am very particular with scents and now I'm getting two of the exact same perfume samples. Blech!


----------



## girlwithclass (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad to know i'm not the only one!! Lol yeah me too. I finally got a tracking number!! Now I just hope my box updates.
> 
> I think I'm the only person on here that would rather the the chartreuse color over the rose gold...lol it's funny how we are all so different. What one person really wants another really doesn't lol.


 Hooray! Mine updated with a tracking number, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  haha maybe we are 'box twins' this month - in which case I hope we both get the chartreuse polish! I also really love the blue/grey looking ones.

*crossing my fingers that our box pages update!*


----------



## that1girl (Sep 10, 2012)

I am getting boxes 11 and 23 im really not excited about the tea or ziploc bag though.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 10, 2012)

It looks like I will be getting the rose gold polish...so if anyone gets the blue or gray (especially gray!!) and wants to trade, send me a message! Really don't want the rose gold.


----------



## JessP (Sep 10, 2012)

> I have mixed feelings about my boxes. I am not jazzed about my main account at all Box 5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am looking more forward to my second account which is getting Box 25


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(Kate Spade Twirl, Boscia blotting linens, WEI to go sleepover kit, Caudalie firming serum, Color Club polish and the brush guards)!

I really wanted to try the LiQWD volumizing catalyst. And I am sort of over perfume samples. I am very particular with scents and now I'm getting two of the exact same perfume samples. Blech! I'm getting the same box as your second account (25) as well! I'm excited to try the kit especially.


----------



## emily9763 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I still don't have a tracking number and my box info says August
> 
> 
> ...


me too :-(


----------



## GinaM (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG,  that is hysterical!!!  Not the "thought you were dyin' part," but the rest is pretty awesomely insanely funny.


  Definitely funny now...not at the time!!!


----------



## jorja628 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ms becki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh!  I can't believe I got a Band-Aid Box haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got these a few months ago and at first, was very disappointed. However, I've found them to be pretty handy! I got a small cut on the top of my foot and these little guys are so much cuter to use than the standard beige ones when wearing skirts &amp; heels in the office. I've had a lot of girls in the office ask where I got them. I don't know if I'd ever buy them myself, so I was glad I got them for free (and a full-size box at that!).


----------



## stellar136 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm putting the madewell gift card in my trade list if anyone wants it with a trade


----------



## Meshybelle (Sep 10, 2012)

Did anyone get box #7, and what are your thoughts?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Sep 10, 2012)

*my box updated but i forget how to tell which box number i am getting??  also, i cant find the post that zadi put up with all the boxes?  any help would be appreciated...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  thanks ladies!*


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kisha90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whatever color the nail polish is IN in the main picture then that is the color you are getting!


 I've gotten quite a few polishes, and I always get the color pictured.


----------



## denise89 (Sep 10, 2012)

Originally Posted by *Cheetahchirps* Box 16 according to Zadi's list, and I'm getting two of them. Will have to see what the Benefit product is before I pass judgement. Bandaids for forever, sigh...
I got the same box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate the band aids because I dont need my bandaids to look pretty. I think they are a waste. The only thing I like is the nail polish if its the other greyish color not the yellow one that is listed. I also wanted to try the BB cream but not sure of the benefit stuff either. This is my 3rd dissapointing box...It probably will be my last.


----------



## denise89 (Sep 10, 2012)

Are they selling the rose gold color club color on the birch box site? Some how I cant find it, if you do please tell me the name!


----------



## GariDong (Sep 10, 2012)

> Are they selling the rose gold color club color on the birch box site? Some how I cant find it, if you do please tell me the name!


 put a pin in it


----------



## lady41 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am getting the WEI! I am excited for my BB for the first time in MONTHS! I was hoping hoping for the WEI!


----------



## americanclassic (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *my box updated but i forget how to tell which box number i am getting??  also, i cant find the post that zadi put up with all the boxes?  any help would be appreciated...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  thanks ladies!*


 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128593/spoilers-the-september-2012-boxes   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

things usually stay in the BB store for at least a few months after they've been added in a box, right? I'm debating whether or not to get mon jasmine noir with my points, but I only have like 200 so far and I think I want to wait another month, since it's $80 bucks. I wish they had the smaller size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GinaM (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get box #7, and what are your thoughts?


  I am getting box #7.  Not exciting at all and definitely trading the polish.


----------



## denise89 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GariDong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> put a pin in it


 thank you!!


----------



## Ineri218 (Sep 10, 2012)

My boxes seem to be # 1 and 27  they basically have the same thing except one has the young blood primer and the other has the 21 drops.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Got my box about 10 mins. ago. I can upload pics if you want?


----------



## Max88 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm getting box #1. The Nexxus is useless to me but I'm pretty happy about everything else. Excited I'll have 8 separate items to give feedback for!


----------



## sp727 (Sep 10, 2012)

LunaFaerie79 would love to see pictures of your box! What box # did you get?


----------



## denise89 (Sep 10, 2012)

This might not be in the right thread but I'm not sure where to post this. 

Anyone try the rose gold Tweezerman eyelash curler? I have 20 points credit and was thinking about buying it off of the birchbox site since its $20. 

Please let me know how you liked it! I have short stick straight Asian eyelashes and I usually use Shu Uemura curler but they do not sell them anymore.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box about 10 mins. ago. I can upload pics if you want?


Wow... I don't even have tracking or know which box I'm getting yet!



Definitely post pics!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Sep 10, 2012)

How do I figure out the box #? LOL Anyhow here is spoiler no. 1


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Here is pic 2 of my box.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Color Club is in "Status Update"

 


Pic. 3 of my Sept. 2012 BB


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Sep 10, 2012)

If you want more pics let me know. I can add more. I hope the pics. add to the fun.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you want more pics let me know. I can add more. I hope the pics. add to the fun.


 Thanks so much! We are box twins so I am excited to see how it was all packaged. How do the 21 drops smell? Also, how big was the WEI sample? Is it legit or not?


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 10, 2012)

A bit disappointed that the Wei CC cream doesn't have an SPF. I thought that was part of what defined both BB and CC creams. I guess it is pretty dark here in the winter, but part of my attraction to BB/CC creams is not having to use multiple products.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 10, 2012)

I really really hope that the nail polish color that appears in the main picture is the color I am getting.

The rose gold is the one I am wanting the most  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emeline (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Color Club is in "Status Update"
> ...


 Did the shade of your Color Club polish match what was pictured on your Birchbox account?


----------



## bells (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box about 10 mins. ago. I can upload pics if you want?


 Did the polish in your preview picture match the one you got?

I'm getting:






Tea...whatever. I like tea. I'll take tea over a pretty Ziplock bag in which I would probably put all the other tea samples I have (not from BB!).

I am NOT excited about the Jouer. I don't have oily skin at all, and physical sun filters like zinc oxide and titanium dioxide irritate my face. Plus, I don't trust BB to send me the correct shade.

I'm semi excited about the Twirl. I NEVER wear perfume, but for shits and giggles I've been wearing the Juicy perfume from the August box. It's surprisingly nice, and I feel faaaaannnnnnnnnnnncy.

The Vasanti product *might* be good for me but I need to look into the ingredients more. I'm worried that it's going to be too much of a physical exfoliant for my dainty skin to handle.

I can never have too much nail polish remover and I love wipes or disposable pads like the one pictured here for when I'm traveling or out of cottons. 

If I get the chartruse CC that's fine. I love this color for some reason, but it looks awful on me. 

Lots of products to review so I can hopefully get some BB cream soon.
Semi OT, but I got my first non box Birchbox order today. I got two of the BeautyFixation products (next time, remind me to look at the ingredients first and just slather some lidocane on my brows...man I felt dumb) and more importantly, the Plus Two pack with the DDF cleanser and hair mask. I picked that one mostly for the cleanser but if I can figure out HOW to use the hair mask, my miserable mop will certainly appreciate it.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Sep 10, 2012)

No. It did not. A yellow shade was pictured on my BB.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did the polish in your preview picture match the one you got?
> 
> ...


----------



## lorizav (Sep 10, 2012)

Duplicate Boxes AGAIN this month.  My fifth month and  3 months I have gotten identical boxes, what are the chances-  Well I will be set for bandaids FOREVER


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Sep 10, 2012)

getting this box.. mehhhhh


----------



## bells (Sep 10, 2012)

It sounds like you got the color that was in your picture, then. It's a yellowy green for sure.  I'm really sorry you don't like it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128593/spoilers-the-september-2012-boxes   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 thanks doll


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Duplicate Boxes AGAIN this month.  My fifth month and  3 months I have gotten identical boxes, what are the chances-  Well I will be set for bandaids FOREVER


 Oh no that really sucks! Which box are you getting?


----------



## lovelywhim (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No. It did not. A yellow shade was pictured on my BB.


 Thank you for posting pictures!

It looks like you have box 11! In the box picture, it actually shows up as the color you got. The shop link shows yellow for everyone. This is a good thing! My box doesn't show yellow and I hope that remains the case!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 10, 2012)

no preview yet! A tracking number but no image! torture!


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks so much! We are box twins so I am excited to see how it was all packaged. How do the 21 drops smell? Also, how big was the WEI sample? Is it legit or not?
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting pictures!
> ...


 My box showed a bright yellow and my box page (to shop my items from) also shows a bright sunny yellow. I have a color that is a mix between the colors of concrete and trash. I dunno how to explain it. LOL Its ok and maybe I will use it for nail art but I do not see myself wearing it. Maybe I will test it for my vlog then send it off to someone who will love it more than I do. LOL I am a nail color freak but this one just isn't me. I agree with all the other folks who love the "put a pin in it" color. That one is lovely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> AND you are welcome. I love sharing my beauty habit with other addicts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dreile (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the 21drops in focus...very nice size! The WEI is umm...alright I guess. LOL Its legit but smaller then I would have wanted.


       Does your WEI package say the size of each product in it?  It looks like a very small amount to me in the pictures.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does your WEI package say the size of each product in it?  It looks like a very small amount to me in the pictures.


 Here is a pic up close.


----------



## zorabell (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What size is the 21 drops? I am supposed to get it in my box and was wondering.


----------



## sasha3000 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box about 10 mins. ago. I can upload pics if you want?


 lucky!


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What size is the 21 drops? I am supposed to get it in my box and was wondering.


 The box says it is 2ml (.07 fl. oz.). It is a scent of peppermint/rosemary/frankincense.


----------



## mega789 (Sep 10, 2012)

Well looks like an off month for me. I'm getting box #5 &amp; #6. I think most items will be up for trade.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 8... which is not too bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Melissalynne (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm pretty excited for this month! I am getting box number 10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Quick update. I take back my whining about the color I got from Color Club. It looks bad in the bottle..however I just tried it on my thumbnail and it is SO much better looking. Whew! LOL! Never judge a polish by it's bottle (or a book by it's cover).


----------



## Meshybelle (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting box #7.  Not exciting at all and definitely trading the polish.


 I am underwhelmed myself. I'm not going to complain too much. I usually get really good boxes. I guess everyone can't be a winner. Here's hoping we have better luck next month!!


----------



## calexxia (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick update. I take back my whining about the color I got from Color Club. It looks bad in the bottle..however I just tried it on my thumbnail and it is SO much better looking. Whew! LOL! Never judge a polish by it's bottle (or a book by it's cover).


 I have to remind myself of this all the time, having far too many polishes that look amazing in the bottle and simply suck on my hands.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sasha3000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lucky!


 I usually get my box the day after they ship (knocking on wood) but I think I get jinxed in the fact that my boxes are usually the first shipment. I get "so-so" boxes ALOT of the time. It is a double edge sword.  Eh...ya win some ya lose some.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dreile (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much!  

If I figured it right the whole sample is worth $3.35.  I am definitely not a math whiz so.......  LOL


----------



## mellee (Sep 10, 2012)

Month 2 for me, and I'm getting box 15.  =)  I was hoping I wouldn't get the Porefessional - it is terrible on my skin.  Within 2 hours everything has sunk right into my pores with it.  I don't get it.  But nope - not in my box!  (YaY!)  I'm very excited to try Dr. Jarts, and veryvery curious that they think a sample of a serum will excite me enough that I'll spend $88 for a bottle! (Edit to add that the $88 serum's the Caudalie Vinexpert Firming Serum.)


----------



## Abhivanth (Sep 10, 2012)

Sadly, I seem to be getting Box 5. It's not a _bad _box, but I was really hoping to get the "LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst" that I saw in the sneak preview vid. But looking through the spoilers, it seems that this is only in Box 10. Darn! At least I should be getting the cobalt blue nail polish, which I had been hoping for. 

Do any of you know how long it takes BB to restock an item in their shop? I've been waiting for them to restock the Sabon Foot Cream so I could use my points for it....

New member, by the way - nice to meet you all! This is my 3rd BB ever!


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> If I figured it right the whole sample is worth $3.35.  I am definitely not a math whiz so.......  LOL


 I am thinking the sample is closer to 7-8 bucks. I may be wrong.

Edited: Rounding up I got $7.73 for the sample. I hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 10, 2012)

> I'm pretty excited for this month! I am getting box number 10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm getting Box 10 too! I'm so excited for it, I love this box!


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 10, 2012)

> I'm pretty excited for this month! I am getting box number 10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm getting Box 10 too! I'm so excited for it, I love this box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am getting box #23. Kate Spade Twirl, Boscia cleansing oil, twistband, tea bags, Jouer matte moisture tint &amp; the ugly yellow polish. I pretty meh about it. All the boxes I would have wanted contained something that would have been a duplicate for me. I am excited to try the Boscia, but I got cleansers in both my boxes last month and I have enough cleanser to last me 2 years. Oh well. May though July were really great for me, August was awful and this month is ok. I guess I can't complain with those odds. I hope I go back to getting great boxes next month! And I feel a little bummed no one is getting full sizes this month. I think people put too much emphasis on the monetary value. Yes it would be nice if they were all valued the same since we all pay the same. But to be honest, I never would have used that Stila bronzer and was much happier with my double use samples. I kind of enjoyed the BB lottery.


----------



## JessP (Sep 10, 2012)

> Sadly, I seem to be getting Box 5. It's not aÂ _badÂ _box, but I was really hoping to get the "LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst " that I saw in the sneak preview vid. But looking through the spoilers, it seems that this is only in Box 10. Darn! At least I should be getting the cobalt blue nail polish, which I had been hoping for.Â  Do any of you know how long it takes BB to restock an item in their shop? I've been waiting for them to restock the Sabon Foot Cream so I could use my points for it.... New member, by the way - nice to meet you all! This is my 3rd BB ever!


 Welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've had to wait a few weeks for a product to be restocked but I'm not sure if that's the standard wait. I signed up to be notified of when the item was back in stock but still checked the shop every couple days - I found it had been restocked a day or two before I received an email, so I'd check every so often!


----------



## dreile (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am thinking the sample is closer to 7-8 bucks. I may be wrong.
> 
> Edited: Rounding up I got $9.67 for the sample. I hpe this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I must be doing something wrong.  I did not figure it on the $19.00 price, I did it off of the price of the full size cleanser and cream.  Can you explain how you did it?  We are getting .02 of the cleaner and .10 of the cream.  Is that your understanding also?  Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must be doing something wrong.  I did not figure it on the $19.00 price, I did it off of the price of the full size cleanser and cream.  Can you explain how you did it?  We are getting .02 of the cleaner and .10 of the cream.  Is that your understanding also?  Your help is greatly appreciated.


 I am laughing so hard at myself. I was pricing out my box when you posted and I did the math on the 21 drops. I apologize! You are spot on on the Wei. My math is correct with the 21 drops. So we can just be math buddies and switch sample prices. LOL



 The 21 drops is  $7.73 for the sample. I edited it above.


----------



## TinaMarina (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 7 and box 23. Not too excited about the yellow polish (just got a yellow polish from MyGlam that I haven't used), but I'm looking forward to some of the other items.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Sep 10, 2012)

Has anyone received box 23 yet? I am curious to know the size of the Boscia oil cleanser.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Sep 10, 2012)

I received my box on my second account today:

Box 1 per Birchbox, box 11 per Zadi's list. It shipped 9/6/12 with a weight of .5350 and due to arrive on 9/13/12.










21 drops Aromatherapy Blends - in Focus/minty
Birchbox and Color ClubÂ® Custom Collection - Gun Metal gray, Status Uptade (yup...more on that below)
kate spade new york Twirl
tili Bags Small Collection 1
twistbandâ„¢ Hair Tie - deep denim/ teal color
WEIâ„¢ to Go Sleep Over Kit: Real Clean and Ideal Skin - light, yay

It also came with a $25.00 off a $75 purchase at Madewell, a download for that Tristan Prettyman girl's music, and a mini Fall Look book which I only shuffled through, but it looks really useful actually.

I like everything I received and I'm excited to try everything.
Now, as you may have caught above, Color Club is not very good at spelling:





I received the gunmetal grey Color Club "Status Update" (Status Uptade per Color Club)...Pretty funny. it may just be a little typo on a little label, but it speaks volumes about the company!
Also, it seems you DO get the color polish as shown in your box picture. True for me so far, but I will know about my second box tomorrow.


----------



## fireflyy (Sep 10, 2012)

How can you guys tell which birchbox number you got?


----------



## dreile (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am laughing so hard at myself. I was pricing out my box when you posted and I did the math on the 21 drops. I apologize! You are spot on on the Wei. My math is correct with the 21 drops. So we can just be math buddies and switch sample prices. LOL
> 
> ...


 That is too FUNNY!!  I kept doing the math over and over on the WEI and kept coming up with the same thing but I thought I am missing something but I don't know what.  LOL  I had the same price for the drops also.  Math buddies we are!!


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fireflyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How can you guys tell which birchbox number you got?


 When you log into your Birchbox account, click the 'Box' tab, when reviewing your past boxes, hover your cursor over the picture for that month's Birchbox...the link should appear in the bottom right hand corner and at the end of the URL, you will see Box____...


----------



## fireflyy (Sep 10, 2012)

Hm, I logged in but I can't find the box tab. It's not under account settings is it?


----------



## classybroad (Sep 10, 2012)

Here is a link to my review with pics on my new blog - which will be sort of a mash up of things I am interested in:

September Birchbox

it seems I got box 11 which I am pretty happy with.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fireflyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm, I logged in but I can't find the box tab. It's not under account settings is it?


 it's at the far left after you log into your account


----------



## fireflyy (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's at the far left after you log into your account


 Oh okay. I think it just hasn't updated yet on the site. I just got an email saying that it has shipped, but when I click on the "box" tab on the screen it just says "Your First Box is Shipping Soon!"


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fireflyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm, I logged in but I can't find the box tab. It's not under account settings is it?


 Nope...it's on the main toolbar on all of the pages...there are 'Box', 'Shop', 'Magazine', 'Brands', etc. as the main tabs...


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Sep 10, 2012)

I actually really love my BB this month. I love tea!


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When you log into your Birchbox account, click the 'Box' tab, when reviewing your past boxes, hover your cursor over the picture for that month's Birchbox...the link should appear in the bottom right hand corner and at the end of the URL, you will see Box____...


 Thank you for showing us how that is done. Now I know I have box 11 because my url shows it.


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for showing us how that is done. Now I know I have box 11 because my url shows it.


 No worries!


----------



## ScopeIt (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've been lurking the BB threads since I joined in July, finally decided to join





Looks like I got box #15 this month, and I'm super excited!

I love all things Benetfit, so this is a win for me! The hair band will come in handy, since I have to pull my hair back for work. The only thing I'm not excited about is the Caudalie, since I use Retin-A and don't like to have a ton of products on my face. Might have to see about trading it!


----------



## nguyend1anne (Sep 10, 2012)

Nvm. It says I'm getting box #6 as soon as I log into my account. I guess I'll just not have to click on box so it doesn't ruin the surprise. 

I'm sorta bummed that they just posted exactly what's supposed to be in my box already before I receive it. Kinda takes away the surprise.


----------



## classybroad (Sep 10, 2012)

LOL just noticed Status Update is misspelled.


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 10, 2012)

> Also, it seems you DO get the color polish as shown in your box picture. True for me so far, but I will know about my second box tomorrow.


 
I really hope this is the case!!  (I always think there should be a "fingers crossed" icon, but I can never find one!)


----------



## lovelywhim (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now, as you may have caught above, Color Club is not very good at spelling:
> 
> ...


 I wonder if it was Color Club's mistake. Birchbox was in charge of naming the polishes so it could have been their submission that was incorrect. Regardless, I'd think someone would catch the spelling error! I'm still very excited about trying the "Status Uptade" nail polish though!


----------



## dolceloure (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm not terribly excited about this box. :-( On the upside:

Since Nexxus includes 3 sample packets and Benefit includes 2 sample packets, my total number of samples I get to review is 9, which means 90 free points!


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dolceloure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lauravee (Sep 10, 2012)

Would love to see swatches of the gray color club if anyone has it !


----------



## Yolita1981 (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks like i'm getting box #7.


----------



## macstarlite (Sep 10, 2012)

Got box 6......eh not thrilled. Its just okay


----------



## Jess Bailey (Sep 10, 2012)

i'm getting box 21 and i'm actually pretty excited about it.  nice change after last month's blahbox.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 10, 2012)

It wasn't the pulse oximeter reading he/she was looking at?  It is kind of common for nail polish to mess with oxygen level readings, since they essentially work by reading the color of your blood.  Either way, I'm kind of shocked a paramedic would lose their cool like that over cyanosis.



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly!!!!  This is a true story.  When I first joined BB I got the Zoya polish in one of the grey colors.  I liked it although I am very pale and it did look weird on my skin.  I had an asthma attack and had to call an ambulance for rescue and they thought my nail polish color was my me actually losing oxygen in my fingers.  In fact one of the paramedics looked at my fingers and said "She is going down on on us." Scared the SH*T out of me because I already thought I was dying. One of the other paramedics looked a little closer and realized it was my polish.  Not even Effin kidding you!!!!


----------



## artemis76 (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks like box 15 for me. How many months will they send me a BB cream?! Looking forward to the Benefit though - love that brand! Has everyone gotten the Status Update shade? That seems to be the only color I have seen so far


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Sep 10, 2012)

On one of my accounts I'm getting the 3 Nexxus packets and the 2 Benefit packets too along with the other stuff so I'll have 9 products to review too.  Psyched about that, plus I want to try all of those things, especially the split end mender.  With 9 products reviewed = $9 basically, it's like getting all of that stuff for $1 which wouldn't even cover shipping really.  I love Birchbox.

I don't know how I've done it but this at least my 3rd month with 4 boxes on my account and I have not had double boxes yet.  Double items, sure, but given that the reason for having multiple accounts is in part to make customized gift boxes for friends, I like that.  I don't mind that they have some products again in future months.  I really wanted to try the Liquid Catalyst Volumizer last month and I got it this month.  I'm getting 4 lace twist bands which I like for the gym because they pull my hair back and don't leave a dent or pull hair out.  Excited about the Wei to go, Benefit items, the Vasanti Brighten Up . . . lots of stuff.  Also happy to get 3 or 4 polishes because although I don't love Color Club the minis are adorable and go over really well in gift packages.  Need a housewarming gift?  Polish, posh lotions, girly stuff in a gift bag with a big ribbon bow and a bottle of wine for him.  People rarely leave my house empty handed, I always have a little this or that to share.  Little girls love the funky colors of nail polish.  Even with the multiple boxes there are things that I didn't get that I would have loved to and hope are in next month's boxes like the Caudalie firming serum and the 21 aromatherapy, that's right up my alley.  Good job, Birchbox, I'm more than happy this month.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Sep 10, 2012)

I got 13 and 24.


----------



## Dots (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks like it's Box # 2 for me.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 11, 2012)

I just did the math on how long I have been on the waiting list for birchbox, and I have been waiting for over eight weeks. That is insane. What is the longest you have or have heard of having to wait for an invite from BB, and what should I do?

I mean, that seems like so long. Is it possible they forgot or lost me? I'm afraid to re-submit myself, in case they are about to invite me and that resets it. Plus, I have already waited so long. I want to play, now.

Before anyone asks, I have been checking my spam folder religiously everyday, and their advertisements always show up in my inbox just fine. In fact, every time I see one, I jump in excitement, and then sigh with letdown.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just did the math on how long I have been on the waiting list for birchbox, and I have been waiting for over eight weeks. That is insane. What is the longest you have or have heard of having to wait for an invite from BB, and what should I do?
> 
> ...


 Do you have a friend or family member who has BB? Give them $30 and have them buy you a 3-month gift sub, no waiting list for those. Then you can keep it after 3 months is up.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you have a friend or family member who has BB? Give them $30 and have them buy you a 3-month gift sub, no waiting list for those. Then you can keep it after 3 months is up.


Only one online friend. I need more friends, apparently.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Only one online friend. I need more friends, apparently.


 Darn, well I hope you get a slot soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 11, 2012)

> > Do you have a friend or family member who has BB? Give them $30 and have them buy you a 3-month gift sub, no waiting list for those. Then you can keep it after 3 months is up.
> 
> 
> Only one online friend. I need more friends, apparently.


 Don't they let you buy yourself a 3-month sub? I would try that. I put myself on the waiting list around Valentine's Day and I got the e-mail saying my spot had opened on March 29th. If you just can't wait, I say e-mail Birchbox customer service and ask when they'll have a spot. If that doesn't speed it up, buy yourself a gift sub.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't they let you buy yourself a 3-month sub?


 I have no idea, good question!


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have no idea, good question!


It won't let me buy a subscription in my account, it just re-routes me to the waiting list screen. But I will email customer service. Thank you for the suggestion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm getting box 4...meh. I really didn't want the yellow color club nail polish. Anyone want to trade me a different color? :]   lol


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks like I'll be getting the royal blue polish...wish I didn't already have a similar color!! If anyone who gets the rose gold would like to trade private message me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JLR594 (Sep 11, 2012)

This is my second Birchbox and my first time posting in this group, although I've been lurking since last month.  It was a search on BB that actually led me to find makeuptalk.  I really enjoy the spoilers I've found on here so thank you to all who posted them!

Anyway, it looks like I am getting box #23 this month.  I would have loved to have gotten box #27.  I know I am going to HATE that horrible yellow color nail polish.  I avoid all things yellow, it is my least favorite color of all time.  Even the Twistband shown in the picture of box #23 is yellow.  I wish there was an area on your BB profile where you could state which colors you like and dislike.


----------



## KristantheGreat (Sep 11, 2012)

Woot, getting box # 1 ! I'm actually pretty pleased with the contents, may be the best box for me yet!


----------



## mirandamanda (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm getting box 10, I really didn't want the LIQWD packets, was hoping for the brush guards. This is actually the first time I've been disappointed by BB, I've liked the past 4 boxes I got. Oh well, more items for the trade list I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm getting Box 7. Can anybody confirm that the Wei sample is big enough to actually use? I'm hoping to put it on my trade list, but if it's like the Stila cards with almost nothing, then I'm thinking nobody will want it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, brush guards, why??? I have makeup brushes. I use them to spread glue when I'm making cards. The brush guard might go up for trade, too.


----------



## tevans (Sep 11, 2012)

It looks like I'm getting box 3 &amp; box 7 ! Not too bad,but some stuff will be going up for trade when I get the boxes !


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm getting box 1. Yay for a BILLION PACKETS.

I'm hoping for a rose gold polish, and I'm looking forward to trying the 21 drops.

Other than that, at least it's 8 things to get points for.


----------



## Kittables (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm getting Box 7. Can anybody confirm that the Wei sample is big enough to actually use? I'm hoping to put it on my trade list, but if it's like the Stila cards with almost nothing, then I'm thinking nobody will want it.
> 
> 
> ...


 
             That's what I'm getting. I'm pretty sure I'm done with Birchbox. It's a waste of money. Brush guards? I don't feel like paying for plastic pieces of junk. *dun dun dun. Another one bites the dust!* I got rid of Glossybox because it was too expensive, but I think even they gave me more useful items. I'll be around here, just in case I want to trade something in the months to come.


----------



## hippiemama76 (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting box #7.  Not exciting at all and definitely trading the polish.


I'm getting box 7 also.  I hope the Wei and Vasanti are actually big enough to try!!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't think so. I have gotten polish 3 or 4 times and it has never matched the picture.



> Originally Posted by *kisha90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whatever color the nail polish is IN in the main picture then that is the color you are getting!


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think so. I have gotten polish 3 or 4 times and it has never matched the picture.


 Same here.


----------



## macstarlite (Sep 11, 2012)

The nail polish in my picture is royal blue. The one in my box contents is yellow. I'll take anything but yellow lol


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 11, 2012)

I think I am the only one that wants the yellow nail polish lol.

I think its really pretty and different from all the nail polish I own.

For one of my boxes it shows the rose gold and for the other one box it shows a the blue/navy.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It won't let me buy a subscription in my account, it just re-routes me to the waiting list screen. But I will email customer service. Thank you for the suggestion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Definitely contact them, but I would call, not e-mail.  They're always telling people on their FB that the wait shouldn't be more than 4 weeks, and if it is to get ahold of them.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 11, 2012)

Nevermind that. IS THAT CHAD MICHAELS IN YOUR PROFILE PIC????



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to remind myself of this all the time, having far too many polishes that look amazing in the bottle and simply suck on my hands.


----------



## angela8815 (Sep 11, 2012)

I am getting box 6...it finally update....meh don't really care for it...fashion tape? no thank you...teeny tiny joeur sample...ooo great...blue nailpolish...great just join the million I already have...hopefully the perfume sample and the body whip don't smell too strongly as I get an instant headache from strong smells...

Can you tell I am less than thrilled this month? It's alright, you win some you lose some and I won last month so I can take losing this month. Hopefully when I get my box I actually like things in it. I would of been ok with 7 meh products that I can review so I can complete some points but I guess 6 is ok..will just have to wait for next month, if I make it that far, to actually use my points. 

As of now, not thrilled, let's see what happens when I use things in it.


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 11, 2012)

Once again, I am getting the same box on both accounts - box 7. It isn't the worst box but I do get frustrated because I have my profiles set up differently so that I can try different items!


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 11, 2012)

It's kind of funny that two women can get the exact same box, and one is ecstatic while the other will cancel Birchbox over it. Ask the next woman and she feels just meh. Exact. Same. Box. Just goes to show how difficult their job really is trying to please the masses!


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 11, 2012)

> It won't let me buy a subscription in my account, it just re-routes me to the waiting list screen. But I will email customer service. Thank you for the suggestion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Rather than emailing, I would suggest calling. I seem to get better results that way and it is much faster.


----------



## Leiakat (Sep 11, 2012)

So I'm getting box two,  another 'meh' month.  While I love the tea and primer,  I got them months ago from other subscriptions.  It is sad that I can review most of my products before even getting the box.

And what is with the zillions of packets?  I've tried many times to ask for no hair samples,  I never use them since my hair is so picky,  but they just will not stop sending me hair crap.  

The polish at least looks promising....


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm getting. I'm pretty sure I'm done with Birchbox. It's a waste of money. Brush guards? I don't feel like paying for plastic pieces of junk. *dun dun dun. Another one bites the dust!* I got rid of Glossybox because it was too expensive, but I think even they gave me more useful items. I'll be around here, just in case I want to trade something in the months to come.


 i'm pretty disappointed with box seven too. i'm excited about the nail polish and hair tie and the vasanti sample looks like a nice size (based on pictures i've seen on instagram). but i absolutely am not looking forward to receiving little pieces of plastic for my brushes (when i have a carrying case for them) and the wei sample size looks pretty pitiful imo.


----------



## tameloy (Sep 11, 2012)

This box is ok, not terrible. I will use the brush guards. The CC cream I am excited to try, I just wish it was a bigger sample. Perfume sample...meh. Exfoliator....I'm still hooked on my Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant, but I'm sure I'll use it at some point. I am thrilled about the rose gold polish, but not so thrilled with the quality of Color Club. Maybe they will surprise me this time. Hair tie...meh. Up for trade.

I was really hoping for the Jouer. Let me know if you have one up for trade! (I have fair skin)


----------



## fireflyy (Sep 11, 2012)

Okay, so my "box" tab still doesn't have a history of my boxes, but it DOES have "Products in your September box". Are these 8 items exactly what I'm getting? I'm getting so antsy lol.


----------



## HiImDaisy (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting Box 16! I'm happy. I've actually been happy with every BB Ive gotten since I started subscribing (June). Usually I get a lower number box (like 2 or 4) so its cool to get #16


----------



## Canny Charlene (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Max88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box #1. The Nexxus is useless to me but I'm pretty happy about everything else. Excited I'll have 8 separate items to give feedback for!


 

^^My feelings exactly!!


----------



## SarahElizSS (Sep 11, 2012)

Im getting the same box and not to excited about it either really. I think I am getting bored with Birchbox and I didn't think I would ever say that!


----------



## tameloy (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im getting the same box and not to excited about it either really. I think I am getting bored with Birchbox and I didn't think I would ever say that!


 I agree. I am going back and forth about unsubbing. I have to drop a couple of subs, and lately Birchbox hasn't been near as exciting since they have made it harder for us to get spoilers! I've been noticing that when my BB comes in the mail, I am just like, ehh. It's different with a couple of other subs I have. It's hard to let it go though, because it is ONLY $10, and the points make it worth it. I'm just not sure what to do.


----------



## Wida (Sep 11, 2012)

I am quitting for a time after I get my points for this month.  I'm just not excited about it anymore either.  I've gotten some pretty disappointing boxes, but I was still excited about them at the time.  Now, that excitement seems to be over and now it just feels like I'm throwing money away with BB, so I think it's time to take a break.  At least for a little while.  I'm sure I'll re-sub at some point.



> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree. I am going back and forth about unsubbing. I have to drop a couple of subs, and lately Birchbox hasn't been near as exciting since they have made it harder for us to get spoilers! I've been noticing that when my BB comes in the mail, I am just like, ehh. It's different with a couple of other subs I have. It's hard to let it go though, because it is ONLY $10, and the points make it worth it. I'm just not sure what to do.


----------



## GinaM (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It wasn't the pulse oximeter reading he/she was looking at?  It is kind of common for nail polish to mess with oxygen level readings, since they essentially work by reading the color of your blood.  Either way, I'm kind of shocked a paramedic would lose their cool like that over cyanosis.


  At that point I don't think they had even put the pulse ox reader on my finger.  I think they were just doing there initial evauluation after they got the oxygen mask on my face and were preparing my albuterol treatement. And, actually he wasn't freaking out at all.  He said it very calmly and I was just grasping for breath which made it all the more surreal.


----------



## zorabell (Sep 11, 2012)

So, I my second box finally updated

box 17 (main account)





I am excited to try the Wei and Nexxus, 21 drops is an interesting item, I already have a polish in a similar color, I got the Uber bar on my second account (not thrilled again), and I was actually on the look out for some twistbands so this will get used.

box 9 (second account)





These box is a bit meh for me, I got the tili bag on my main account so I was doomed to get it on this one, the extra Nexxus and twistband are nice, the perfume I am on the fence until I smell it, Porefessional is something I wanted to try but I have been stocking up on primer lately (I think I have at least a year supply now), and the color club is a different blue than what I already have so that is nice.

Overall these boxes didn't wow me (that may change when I get them) but I plan on using all of the items and maybe I'll fall in love with one of them.


----------



## BettieCrocker (Sep 11, 2012)

September 2012 Box 6 
Birchbox and Color ClubÂ® Custom Collection
Hollywood Fashion SecretsÂ® Hollywood Fashion TapeÂ®
Jouer Matte Moisture Tint
kate spade new york Twirl
Skin, An Apothecary Soy Body Whip
twistbandâ„¢ Lace up for Fall
 
Not happy with my box at all.I'll only use maybe two things in it.

I loved my August box, go figure my september box is meh.


----------



## Wida (Sep 11, 2012)

I really want to try the Jouer Matte Moisture Tint!  If anybody doesn't want theirs, PM me and I'll trade you something for it.  Just throwing that out there...


----------



## xiehan (Sep 11, 2012)

Hurray, I have a September box in my account! Only a day late, that's not too bad.

Unfortunately it's pretty much a downer. I'm getting box #11. Okay, I'm happy that I get to try the Wei even if the size isn't big, and I'm one of the few who's actually happy about the tili bags. But if there's anything I hate it's fragrance items, and I'm getting TWO! Ugh. Ugh.

Without doing the math, I feel like this is one of the lowest-value boxes... sigh.


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just did the math on how long I have been on the waiting list for birchbox, and I have been waiting for over eight weeks. That is insane. What is the longest you have or have heard of having to wait for an invite from BB, and what should I do?
> 
> ...


 They keep saying the wait is about 4 weeks. I would call them.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 11, 2012)

Woah i looked at my box again and two benifit items where included to my list today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!!!!! Anyone else get these??7 products wow it updated today


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Sep 11, 2012)

If we are getting the nail polish as shown in the spoiler pictures, I will have two gunmetal grey/Status Updates. I'd love to trade one for Rose gold then MAYBE the Chartreuse/yellow.

Just putting it out there, I will know what's in my second box today when I pick it up after work (5:30 EST)


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 11, 2012)

> i'm pretty disappointed with box seven too. i'm excited about the nail polish and hair tie and the vasanti sample looks like a nice size (based on pictures i've seen on instagram). but i absolutely am not looking forward to receiving little pieces of plastic for my brushes (when i have a carrying case for them) and the wei sample size looks pretty pitiful imo.


 I was unenthused about the brush guards until someone mentioned that they are useful for drying your brushes after you clean them. Since I usually perform a comedy routine trying to find the exact angle at which my brushes will be pointing bristle side down as much as possible to dry without actually falling off the counter, they could be very useful.


----------



## iluvteffy (Sep 11, 2012)

I have had my tracking number for over a week and I've even gotten a shipping email from Birchbox, but my tracking # it still hasn't updated



which leads me to believe it hasn't actually shipped. No bueno, I wish they wouldn't send shipping emails or post tracking #s if the boxes haven't actually shipped.


----------



## mimosette (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BettieCrocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the box I'm getting , according to my account page. But my tracking hasn't updated, and I still haven't been charged. So who knows what's going on ? I'm not interested in anything except the twistband, the polish if it's yellow or cobalt, and the Jouer only if it's a tan color. I'd love to trade for a sample of the Porefessional .


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have had my tracking number for over a week and I've even gotten a shipping email from Birchbox, but my tracking # it still hasn't updated
> 
> ...


 It's been said that you get a tracking number when your box is assigned to you.  It doesn't ship until you have a shipping e-mail from Birchbox.


----------



## JackC (Sep 11, 2012)

This is my second month and my box is SO much better!  (Last month, I got the tiny Yube cream and those silly eyerock things).  I got Box 12 this time and I'm so excited.  My polish is a really fun royal blue (can't remember the name, but it's gorgeous).  I live in DC and it arrived yesterday!!!


----------



## BettieCrocker (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is the box I'm getting , according to my account page. But my tracking hasn't updated, and I still haven't been charged. So who knows what's going on ? I'm not interested in anything except the twistband, the polish if it's yellow or cobalt, and the Jouer only if it's a tan color. I'd love to trade for a sample of the Porefessional .


 Did you call Birchbox. My account didnt show my points for this month or that i purchased the box, but when I called it showed up that they did in fact charge me.

Looks like the box has the cobalt polish though.


----------



## lauravee (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's kind of funny that two women can get the exact same box, and one is ecstatic while the other will cancel Birchbox over it. Ask the next woman and she feels just meh. Exact. Same. Box. Just goes to show how difficult their job really is trying to please the masses!


 It's true! I'm one of the people that actually LOVES the yellow/green polish. I don't think I'd have a use for brush guards, but they seem to be a jackpot item for others. The LA Fresh body wipes they are sending seems like nothing i'd ever purchase, but who knows? Maybe they'll come in handy. The things I've liked most in my previous boxes were never things I'd buy myself or even hope to get, so I enjoy the randomness of it all.


----------



## iluvteffy (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's been said that you get a tracking number when your box is assigned to you.  It doesn't ship until you have a shipping e-mail from Birchbox.


 I have gotten a shipping email from Birchbox as well, its been 4 days since I got the shipping email and it still hasn't updated.


----------



## casey anne (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BettieCrocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you call Birchbox. My account didnt show my points for this month or that i purchased the box, but when I called it showed up that they did in fact charge me.
> ...


 Are we supposed to get 10 Birchbox points with each month's Birchbox??  I've only gotten the points with my new subscription to Birchbox.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are we supposed to get 10 Birchbox points with each month's Birchbox??  I've only gotten the points with my new subscription to Birchbox.


 No, you don't get them each month for your monthly subscription.


----------



## JessP (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are we supposed to get 10 Birchbox points with each month's Birchbox??  I've only gotten the points with my new subscription to Birchbox.


 You get 10 points for your initial BB subscription, then 10 additional points per each item in your Birchbox that you review via their website. So you could receive anywhere from 50-80 points per box, depending on how many items you receive/review.


----------



## casey anne (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You get 10 points for your initial BB subscription, then 10 additional points per each item in your Birchbox that you review via their website. So you could receive anywhere from 50-80 points per box, depending on how many items you receive/review.


 That's what I thought.  Something I read made me want to ask.  Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 11, 2012)

> I have gotten a shipping email from Birchbox as well, its been 4 days since I got the shipping email and it still hasn't updated.


 Mine never updates, ever. It's a surprise each month when it shows up. That's a UPS-MI issue though, not BB.


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have had my tracking number for over a week and I've even gotten a shipping email from Birchbox, but my tracking # it still hasn't updated
> 
> ...


...but then people complain when they don't get an email.





I just got my first box (yay!) and the nail polish color was the same as the one in the picture. Not too shabby!

Updating my trade list now with a boscia product!


----------



## reepy (Sep 11, 2012)

I think I might be at the cancelling Birchbox stage.  I'd rather pay for the higher priced ones that I like (Glossybox, Wantables, Beautyfix) and at least be happy.   (Of course I'd rather be happy with $10 but lately my boxes have really not been good for me.)

I did get the gray nail polish, which looks like a super pretty shade but it's a little too close to Julep Sophie. (Although darker, I don't think it would be that noticeable.  I don't want to swatch as I'm planning to trade.)


----------



## Gayle Ray (Sep 11, 2012)

Im in northern California and guess what was in my mailbox this morning? My birchbox ! box #16.  Too bad  the contents arent more exciting, but I still got a cheap thrill with the surprise delivery.  My tracking info said delivery on the 14th so 3 days early is exciting.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 11, 2012)

Just FYI -  I called the CS number this morning, and Nicole signed me up right away. I'll be getting this month's box! *confetti*

 ETA: I really hope I get a twistband. I have been wanting one for forever.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 11, 2012)

> i'm pretty disappointed with box seven too. i'm excited about the nail polish and hair tie and the vasanti sample looks like a nice size (based on pictures i've seen on instagram). but i absolutely am not looking forward to receiving little pieces of plastic for my brushes (when i have a carrying case for them) and the wei sample size looks pretty pitiful imo.


 That's funny because i'm actually excited about box 7!! Lol its the 1 I wanted and the 1 I'm getting


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Sep 11, 2012)

> This is my second month and my box is SO much better! Â (Last month, I got the tiny Yube cream and those silly eyerock things). Â I got Box 12 this time and I'm so excited. Â My polish is a really fun royal blue (can't remember the name, but it's gorgeous). Â I live in DC and it arrived yesterday!!!


 Did you use the yube cream? I loved it! Albeit a small size I got about 10 uses out of it using it on my cuticles. It worked wonders on them!


----------



## BarbieZ (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok, I think I have this worked out.  I would really like the cobalt blue Color Club.  Since even when I get good makeup products I never get the color I want (lol), I'm going to assume that it's not in my box.  I also kind of wanted the makeup remover swabs (to keep at work for a mid-day touch up), even though I know some people thought they were a crappy sample.  I also refuse to pay for shipping whenever possible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  So, I think I'm going to wait until they put out the sample packs again (hopefully they do!), and therefore get a nail polish, the swabs, and 2 more samples all for $13 shipped! 

You all needed to know that, right?  Lol.


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 11, 2012)

Calculating the price value of Box #5, and thought I'd share....

Boscia Oil-free Nightly Hydration - $13.5
jouer MMT - Can't caluclate, but probably not much.
Color Club polish - $4
Kate Spade Twirl - $1.91
twistband - $2.33
Tea - $1.99

TOTAL: $23.77
 
I'm pretty pleased, though it's the boscia product that pulls the value up.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have a Status Update polish (the grey one) that I would trade for a rose gold one. PM me if you are interested!


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 11, 2012)

my purchase history doesnt show the orders for my august or september boxes. is this odd. also i didnt get the points for ordering the boxes either. should i email them?


----------



## Angelalh (Sep 11, 2012)

have any of you ladies ever tried 



it looks like there is a very fair color that i am intrigued about

i can never find a good foundation my favorite so far is actually the revlon colorstay whipped but the color doesnt match the formula is awesome though!!!


----------



## heatwebb000 (Sep 11, 2012)

I havent gotten  my box yet and started this month with a 2nd box.  I loved everything in the last two months of my boxes.  So far my 1st box says I got:

Birchbox and Color ClubÂ® Custom Collection

 SeduÂ® Anti-Frizz Polishing Treatment with Pure Moroccan Argan Oil - 3.4 oz

Birchbox and Color 

  kate spade new york Twirl - 3.4 fl oz
Ships Free


 
twistbandâ„¢ Hair Tie 12-pack
Ships Free
 
tili Bags Small Collection 1 (i am not happy with this one) Ships Free
 
WEIâ„¢ to Go Sleep Over Kit: Real Clean and Ideal Skin
Ships Free
 ClubÂ® Custom Collection


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 11, 2012)

> Just FYI -Â  I called the CS number this morning, and Nicole signed me up right away. I'll be getting this month's box! *confetti* Â ETA: I really hope I get a twistband. I have been wanting one for forever.


 I read your other posts and felt bad theu hadn't invited you yet! Yayy i'm super happy for you, you will love bb!!


----------



## Tabasc (Sep 11, 2012)

Got my box two days early! 

I got box number 2!

I really wanted color club in Insta-This (cobalt). 

Would like to trade my color club in status update.
Message me if you are interested!

I wish the trade forum was just for birchbox!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PinkCupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my purchase history doesnt show the orders for my august or september boxes. is this odd. also i didnt get the points for ordering the boxes either. should i email them?


That is odd. But you'll only get points for the first box. You don't get points for EVERY box in the subscription, but you are able to review the products for additional points.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 11, 2012)

So for the ladies who have gotten their boxes is the color the same as the pic for the nail polish?


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So for the ladies who have gotten their boxes is the color the same as the pic for the nail polish?


 Yup! For the first box, anyway, I got the Cobalt Blue - the one I wanted! =)


----------



## heatwebb000 (Sep 11, 2012)

Okay not real happy with box one


----------



## heatwebb000 (Sep 11, 2012)

I just got my second subscript so there was a long waiting line


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 11, 2012)

> Yup! For the first box, anyway, I got the Cobalt Blue - the one I wanted! =)


 Ohh jelly! I want that one, but it seems I will get rose gold. Hopefully my mom gets the blue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read your other posts and felt bad theu hadn't invited you yet! Yayy i'm super happy for you, you will love bb!!


Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heatwebb000 (Sep 11, 2012)

It won't let me see the boxes i have a mac does that make it not do it


----------



## cheetahchirps (Sep 11, 2012)

> I got the same box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate the band aids because I dont need my bandaids to look pretty. I think they are a waste. The only thing I like is the nail polish if its the other greyish color not the yellow one that is listed. I also wanted to try the BB cream but not sure of the benefit stuff either. This is my 3rd dissapointing box...It probably will be my last.


 I'm with you on all that. I would have preferred the Jouer Matte Tint, and hearing that the Dr. Jart offers less coverage isn't encouraging. I recently bought some Hello Kitty bandaids, of course.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 11, 2012)

> It won't let me see the boxes i have a mac does that make it not do it


 I have a Mac too but can see them


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Calculating the price value of Box #5, and thought I'd share....
> 
> ...


 Hey, thanks for sharing!  This is the box that I am supposed to get!  So, there is no weight on the sample of Jouer?


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, thanks for sharing!  This is the box that I am supposed to get!  So, there is no weight on the sample of Jouer?


Just in fluid ounces, and I can't find any information on how many fluid ounces a regular size is. Needless to say, it wouldn't be very much - a dollar or 2 at the most. =)


----------



## heatwebb000 (Sep 11, 2012)

I got grey and I wanted the rose so if you want to trade let me know.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Sep 11, 2012)

I am using safari so i had to change to firefox.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you use the yube cream? I loved it! Albeit a small size I got about 10 uses out of it using it on my cuticles. It worked wonders on them!


 You know what else it it works on really well, when you have a cold and you blow your nose so much that the sides start to chafe and burn and get scaly.  Seriously.  My old remedy was this weird diaper rash cream from Germany that my Oma hoarded while she was alive, but this I can wear in public.


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just in fluid ounces, and I can't find any information on how many fluid ounces a regular size is. Needless to say, it wouldn't be very much - a dollar or 2 at the most. =)


 The regular price is $38 for 1.7 ounces...how many ounces is in the sample?


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know what else it it works on really well, when you have a cold and you blow your nose so much that the sides start to chafe and burn and get scaly.  Seriously.  My old remedy was this weird diaper rash cream from Germany that my Oma hoarded while she was alive, but this I can wear in public.


 They make stuff for that which you can buy at most drug stores, I think. It's called Ocean Gel. I once saw my friend slathering something all over her nostrils and I was like



, but it turned out to be Ocean Gel hahaha.



> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So for the ladies who have gotten their boxes is the color the same as the pic for the nail polish?


 For me it was the same in my first box as shown in the picture, so I think I will end up with two grey polishes, grrrr!


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 11, 2012)

> Penaten Cream?? I have tins of that. :laughno:


 OMG yes!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Sep 11, 2012)

Grrrr Birchbox! my $75.00 order from Birchbox shipped 9/6/12 along with my 2nd monthly Birchbox. They followed each other from New York to New Jersey then both left Jersey on the same day (Saturday), about 2 hours from me. I expected both today, as that would fit the time frame ALL of my previous Birchboxes and Birchbox orders have followed. Well low and behold, my Birchbox DID arrive today, yet the $75.00 order did not. The last time USPS updated was Saturday to say it LEFT New Jersey. So it has not "checked back in" anywhere, which is a HUGE pet peeve of mine. I ordered this stuff 8/31/12 and have never had to wait so long. I really wish USPS would get their act together and update/deliver my package.

End rant. I guess I'm so peeved because my boxes from Birchbox have ALWAYS followed the same delivery time frame for the last 9 months.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The regular price is $38 for 1.7 ounces...how many ounces is in the sample?


It's in fluid ounces, I do believe. They seem similar, but ounces is weight while fluid ounces is volume.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Sep 11, 2012)

To anyone not happy about getting the Dr. Jart BB Cream, I felt the same way until I actually used it. I have crazy sensitive skin and my skincare routine is down to an exact science. I play with face washes but not primers and foundation since I am afraid to break out. I tried it though anyway, just for fun. I love this BB cream now! I use it on my down days where I don't feel like wearing makeup but still have errands to do (groceries, library, mom's coming over). I have received a lot of compliments on my complexion and I have tons of redness and freckles that it covered. Now, its not a foundation so it wont hide everything but the coverage is buildable and makes my actual foundation last all day when used on top of the cream. Plus its water infused and makes my skin softer. I used my points (300) and got it for $2 plus free shipping. I love the rewards for reviewing.


----------



## hrseangel (Sep 11, 2012)

If anyone would like to swap something for any of the 21 DROPS product I have lots to trade.

I need to update my trade list but* please *message me. Thanks!

May do a whole box swap also. Im getting #5

Looking for possibly (1, 11, 17)


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have had my tracking number for over a week and I've even gotten a shipping email from Birchbox, but my tracking # it still hasn't updated
> 
> ...


 For the past couple of months my box info didn't update until 3 days after I got my email. When it did update it had the the "electronic info received" message, with a date of the 13th. It didn't actually ship for another day or two. So although Birchbox claims that the boxes ship by the 10th, at least that's what they always tweet, they actually send the shipping info by the 10th.  I really wish they would either ship by the 10th or stop claiming to do so.


----------



## bells (Sep 11, 2012)

My tracking information still hasn't updated. I got an email on the 8th but the tracking number was in my account a day or two prior. I've definitely been charged for it too. Either that, or BB charged me once for a $10 order I placed on the 4th, and then again two days later....but I'm pretty sure that second $10 charge is for my September box!

Anyone else?


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's kind of funny that two women can get the exact same box, and one is ecstatic while the other will cancel Birchbox over it. Ask the next woman and she feels just meh. Exact. Same. Box. Just goes to show how difficult their job really is trying to please the masses!


 They'd probably please a lot more people if the profiles were utilized to determine samples.


----------



## amidea (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey all,

I really want to try the 21 Drops and am willing to trade whatever nail polish color I get for it... If there's anyone interesting in potentially trading please PM me!


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree. I am going back and forth about unsubbing. I have to drop a couple of subs, and lately Birchbox hasn't been near as exciting since they have made it harder for us to get spoilers! I've been noticing that when my BB comes in the mail, I am just like, ehh. It's different with a couple of other subs I have. It's hard to let it go though, because it is ONLY $10, and the points make it worth it. I'm just not sure what to do.


 I became a lot happier with my boxes once I started seeing the whole thing for what it really is. A box of samples. Period. I don't expect full sizes or products from the favorites videos...just a box of samples. I'm happier when they are products that suit me, but for $10, how much can we really ask?


----------



## dreile (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Calculating the price value of Box #5, and thought I'd share....
> 
> ...


 What is the size of the Boscia in your box?  And also what size is the Jouer MMT?  I am getting this box so am just curious.  LOL


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 11, 2012)

> > I have had my tracking number for over a week and I've even gotten a shipping email from Birchbox, but my tracking # it still hasn't updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which leads me to believe it hasn't actually shipped. No bueno, I wish they wouldn't send shipping emails or post tracking #s if the boxes haven't actually shipped.
> 
> 
> For the past couple of months my box info didn't update until 3 days after I got my email. When it did update it had the the "electronic info received" message, with a date of the 13th. It didn't actually ship for another day or two. So although Birchbox claims that the boxes ship by the 10th, at least that's what they always tweet, they actually send the shipping info by the 10th. Â I really wish they would either ship by the 10th or stop claiming to do so.Â


 Where do u see that bb is 'claiming to' ship by the 10th. The website says AROUND the 10th doesn't it?


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 11, 2012)

> > The regular price is $38 for 1.7 ounces...how many ounces is in the sample?
> 
> 
> It's in fluid ounces, I do believe. They seem similar, but ounces is weight while fluid ounces is volume.


 The jouer full size is 1.7 FL oz. is the sample .07? I believe they usually are. So it would be worth $1.56


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The jouer full size is 1.7 FL oz. is the sample .07? I believe they usually are. So it would be worth $1.56


 Thank you.


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the size of the Boscia in your box?  And also what size is the Jouer MMT?  I am getting this box so am just curious.  LOL


 I believe the Boscia is .5 FL. OZ. 



  At least, that's what it looks like in the instagram pictures!  I'm getting this box, too!


----------



## dreile (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you.





> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The jouer full size is 1.7 FL oz. is the sample .07? I believe they usually are. So it would be worth $1.56


 The last Jouer I got was .17 oz.    It was the LMT though. So if it is the .17 oz the value would be $3.80.


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The jouer full size is 1.7 FL oz. is the sample .07? I believe they usually are. So it would be worth $1.56





> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The last Jouer I got was .17 oz.    It was the LMT though. So if it is the .17 oz the value would be $3.80.


  Hey, even better!  Thanks, y'all!


----------



## dreile (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe the Boscia is .5 FL. OZ.
> 
> ...


      Thanks for the quick response and info.  I am not savvy on Instagram so......  

     I think it is an alright box!  I will be happy with it.  What about you?


----------



## dreile (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey, even better!  Thanks, y'all!


      Here's to hoping it will be the .17 oz sample!


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 11, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the quick response and info.  I am not savvy on Instagram so......
> 
> I think it is an alright box!  I will be happy with it.  What about you?


 Well, it wasn't my first choice...or second, or third...LOL, but I am always up to try new things.  

The Boscia seems cool because I like how it has no parabens, artificial preservatives, additives, etc...

The Jouer seems alright, but I would have never bought it for myself.  I am interested in tinted moisturizers, BB creams, and CC creams so we'll see how this one does.  The only thing is that the ingredients look a little sketchy for me.

I love hot tea, the twist tie, and nail color so that's cool.

I haven't smelled the twirl by kate spade yet, but I may go to Sephora tonight so I'll check it out.  All in all, I would give it a B- off of first impressions.


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 11, 2012)

Also on Facebook:





BIRCHBOX  boxes ship by the 10th of the month! Your box will be in your care soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Sunday at 9:37pm Â· Like


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 11, 2012)

Getting box 1 and 2... Not sure how I feel about 2 of the same color polishes,  but I get to review a ton of products! 9 for box 2 and 8 for box 1. Not exactly thrilled with the box, but it could have been worse?


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yea.. I see what u mean.. all the conflicting info is annoying


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 11, 2012)

> Getting box 1 and 2... Not sure howÂ I feel about 2 of the same color polishes,Â  but I get to review a ton of products! 9 for boxÂ 2 and 8 for box 1. Not exactly thrilled with the box, but it could have been worse?


 I think I can deal with fewer full size products if we can review this many products each month, because the points do add up quick and I always use them towards orders at the shop.


----------



## Brelki (Sep 11, 2012)

Greetings!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm a longtime member of MakeupTalk, and new subscriber to Birchbox (and new member of this group).  

Last month was my first box, and I was pretty happy with it:

Schick Hydro Silk Razor, Yu-Be cream, Miss Jessie Stretch Silkening Creme, JC Viva la Juicy La Fleur sample (my least favorite sample), and Pixi Lip &amp; Line in Berry (my fav item in the bunch - LOVED it - now need more colors!).

This month, I'm still pretty happy with my box:

Brush Guard, Fekkai Color Care shampoo/conditioner samples, Color Club nail polish in Insta-This, Dr. Jart BB Cream, Vasanti Brighten Up, and twistband in orange.

I do have a question though: Is there a way I can request no more hair stuffs (seeing as the samples are never enough for my hair) and to request different nail polish colors in my profile??  TIA!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I can deal with fewer full size products if we can review this many products each month, because the points do add up quick and I always use them towards orders at the shop.


 Agree! But I hope they dont make a habit of it! Last month I got the Stil liner, month before the beauty blender and gloss and the month before that the one step bronze, so I much rather have a valuable box than a point heavy box. But I am saving up for some benefit blushes on my main account and the viva la juicy la fleur on the other, so these points will really help!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Definitely email or call.  I've yet to get a repeat, but from their FAQ section under "Is the Birchbox customized?  Will I love the products?" part...
> ...


 I will definitely once the box arrives. I don't want to be "that" person that complains before the "goods" arrive.. but this is my 2nd vial of Mon Jasmin Noir (I told them I didn't like it), my 3rd hair band and my 2nd color club polish... i guess the polish is less of a repeat as i've gotten 2 zoyas in the past too, but the hair-thigny and esp. the perfume? booo...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Brelki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Greetings!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm a longtime member of MakeupTalk, and new subscriber to Birchbox (and new member of this group).
> 
> ...


You can't. but there's a swap thread, so you can swap stuff for them!!!!


----------



## Brelki (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can't. but there's a swap thread, so you can swap stuff for them!!!!


 Thanks so much!


----------



## emeline (Sep 11, 2012)

Unboxing videos are slowly appearing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AENIZUP0ds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmVJAj_WZt0


----------



## mega789 (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It won't let me buy a subscription in my account, it just re-routes me to the waiting list screen. But I will email customer service. Thank you for the suggestion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Yeah you may even try calling. Who knows, maybe they will let you join on the spot.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Sep 11, 2012)

> Ohh jelly! I want that one, but it seems I will get rose gold. Hopefully my mom gets the blue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


 Im getting the blue if u want to trade. I want rose gold bad.......lol


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 11, 2012)

Got my box today--#5.  It's okay, but nothing to jump and down about.  Here's a pic if anyone's interested.







Happy about the Boscia.  

Jouer is 0.07 oz size, and I received it in nude so I will be happy to try this.

Already traded the Twirl.

Will probably put the tea and nail polish up for trade too.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Sep 11, 2012)

Got my box today.

Putting on colorclub "insta-this" right now. its a great color and the application isnt too bad like the other polishes I've received from them.

Love the twistband, though it is in saftey cone orange.....

Yet to try the shampoo/conditioner and the other things in the box. overall happy with this one though for the twist band alone (Im easy to please?)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Sep 11, 2012)

I am so glad you guys mentioned emailing the companies about samples!  I really wanted to try/SMELL those caldrea soaps before buying them and a customer service rep sent me ALL the flavors.

Also, I am getting box 7 which was the one I wanted most!  But my fist two boxes were AWFUL so I think my luck since then is a karma apology for that initial waste of $20.


----------



## lauravee (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today.
> 
> ...


 would love to see a photo of it on your nails if possible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> would love to see a photo of it on your nails if possible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Here ya go!


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> have any of you ladies ever tried
> 
> ...


 I saw that on the shop and bought it not too long ago. It does have a good selection. Based on the reviews I saw, it might be perfect for me. I have  yellow undertone and got matched with nc20-nc25 with MAC. NC-25 is too yellow for my liking and nc20 might be a little too light but definitely the closest match. The color I choose looked like it was between nc20-nc25. too bad we can't sample it before buying :/


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 11, 2012)

Anyone who got boxes 1 and 2, do you have any pics of them?


----------



## lauravee (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here ya go!


 thanks! so pretty


----------



## samvanz12 (Sep 11, 2012)

Received my box today! It was #11...

Out of all of my boxes so far (this is my 4th month), I'm probably the least happy with this box. I'm excited for the polish (in Status Update), but I feel like I won't use anything else.  I was actually excited to try the WEI, but a little disappointed.  I received "light," but it was SO light... it seemed to wash me out.  Did anyone else have that problem?  Maybe my face was so red from Zumba that it exaggerated the lightness ha!


----------



## samvanz12 (Sep 11, 2012)

Also, I bought a twistband about a month ago because I really wanted to try it out... I bought one in army green, and, imagine that, I got a springy green in my box.  I like green, but don't need two that are similar in color.  If anyone wants to trade colors with me, PM me!  I can send you a pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dots (Sep 11, 2012)

Just got my box! It's a true box of samples and I'm excited...no one big product, just good sized samples but I kind of liked that about this box. I'm even excited to try the three tea samples which isn't quite like me...I mean, I like tea but was thinking it was odd to get them in a BB but they seem interesting. I think I will tie my hair back with the twist tie over the weekend, make a cup of tea, exfoliate and wash my face with the Benefit , then paint my nails (and the formula seems way better than the previous CC), wash and condition my hair, and then prime my face for make up. Ummmmm yeah...it's been a long day, not sure what I'm saying I suppose.

However, I am excited about the Benefit Samples and they are packaged sooo cutely and I have been hearing more and more about them and almost purchased the sample set over the weekend, but glad I didn't.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gluegungeisha (Sep 11, 2012)

i'm a little bummed,

 i got the 'focus' 21 drops oil and when i held it up to the light it was half full.


----------



## liziam (Sep 12, 2012)

Pictures!


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *liziam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pictures!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *liziam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pictures!
> 
> ...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 12, 2012)

I totally want those brush guards now. Wonder if they'll be in future boxes...


----------



## rxbunnie (Sep 12, 2012)

I haven't received my box yet, but this is what popped up when I logged into my account tonight! I've been a subscriber since June, and I've been pretty happy with Birchbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






kate spade new york Twirl - 3.4 fl oz

twistbandâ„¢ Hair Tie 12-pack

tili Bags Small Collection 1

WEIâ„¢ to Go Sleep Over Kit: Real Clean and Ideal Skin

Birchbox and Color ClubÂ® Custom Collection

boscia Oil Free Nightly Hydration


----------



## liziam (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How big is the Vasanti brighten up? It looks like a nice sample


20 g - it's a good size!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 12, 2012)

No tracking updates on either of my boxes, had shipping emails since Friday &amp; Monday.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No tracking updates on either of my boxes, had shipping emails since Friday &amp; Monday.


 I've had notices since last week...maybe Thursday and Friday? Only one has updated...the other still shows no info available wah wah wah....It'll probably be in our hands for a few hours and THEN finally update lol. On the plus side, my one acct with updated tracking shows my box should be here by the 14th, but reached the big hub an hour away from me on the 10th! Maybe an early delivery to make up for the lack of notice? Last month, one came several days early and the other a few days late...lol


----------



## Shellymae1970 (Sep 12, 2012)

I am getting the same box as you....I also hope it is not the yellow nail polish...


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 12, 2012)

It seems that I get my box a week after I get the actual email from BB saying that the box shipped. My tracking number has not updated but I am guessing my box will not be here until Monday. It doesn't seem to matter when the tracking number goes on the website.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gluegungeisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm a little bummed,
> 
> i got the 'focus' 21 drops oil and when i held it up to the light it was half full.


 i got a 21 Drops sample from Beauty Sage in their Editors' Picks box (de-stress) and it was also half full. i just figured that's how much they send in their samples.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems that I get my box a week after I get the actual email from BB saying that the box shipped. My tracking number has not updated but I am guessing my box will not be here until Monday. It doesn't seem to matter when the tracking number goes on the website.


 I got my shipping email on monday and it still hasn't updated yet either, but usually I don't have these problems with my tracking. Usually, it updates within 24hours and I get my box within like 3 days. I have no idea what to expect this month.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my tracking on monday and it still hasn't updated yet either, but usually I don't have these problems with my tracking. Usually, it updates within 24hours and I get my box within like 3 days. I have no idea what to expect this month.


 same thing here. there has been a tracking number in my account for over a week and i got the shipped email monday and i still have no info. kind of betting it hasn't actually shipped yet.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same thing here. there has been a tracking number in my account for over a week and i got the shipped email monday and i still have no info. kind of betting it hasn't actually shipped yet.


 Yep, got my shipping e-mail on Saturday and no update yet.  That doesn't mean much for me though.  If it did really ship on Sat I would think I would get it today.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got a 21 Drops sample from Beauty Sage in their Editors' Picks box (de-stress) and it was also half full. i just figured that's how much they send in their samples.


 I wonder why so many companies use packaging too big for their samples?  Do they think the larger packaging increases perceived value?  I want to meet the marketing geniuses who make these decisions.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder why so many companies use packaging too big for their samples?  Do they think the larger packaging increases perceived value?  I want to meet the marketing geniuses who make these decisions.


 Presumably because they already have the packaging, and its cheaper to use it than to make new packaging.


----------



## Ineri218 (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, got my shipping e-mail on Saturday and no update yet.  That doesn't mean much for me though.  If it did really ship on Sat I would think I would get it today.


I have had a tracking number for over a week and shipping email on Monday. Usually I receive my box the day after email, not this month and tracking has not updated. I wish BB would step up and stop lying to us. The boxes are probably still sitting at their warehouse.


----------



## Wynter (Sep 12, 2012)

I got mine today!

 Twistband, Wei to go (light), Kate Spade Twirl, 21 drops in Focus, Tilibag, and CC Polish in Status Update.  
Pic below!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Sep 12, 2012)

I received my email notification on Monday with no update as of yet. I just know I'm going to be stalking it today!


----------



## melonz (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm getting this!

(My actual box photo shows blue polish) I wonder how big the Soy Body Whip is? Anyone know?


 


Birchbox and Color ClubÂ® Custom Collection
$8.00 Ships Free




Hollywood Fashion SecretsÂ® Hollywood Fashion TapeÂ®
$8.99 Ships Free




Jouer Matte Moisture Tint
$38.00 Ships Free




kate spade new york Twirl - 3.4 fl oz
$80.00 Ships Free




Skin, An Apothecary Soy Body Whip
$27.00 Ships Free




twistbandâ„¢ Lace up for Fall - 12 pack
$22.00
Ships Free


----------



## wadedl (Sep 12, 2012)

I have had my e-mail notification since the 7th and still no  update.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wynter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine today!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today--#5.  It's okay, but nothing to jump and down about.  Here's a pic if anyone's interested.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marciaxtrois (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm sorta new around here, but I'm not sure where the trade thread is. I'm getting two of Box 13 and I have no use for the brush guards and some other items, but am a huge Madewell fan and would be willing to trade for the giftcards if some of you don't want them. Please let me know if this isn't the right thread. Thank you!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 12, 2012)

Box twins!



> Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting this!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, I am SO not impressed this month. Except for the nail polish (an interesting shade of gray) and the primer, it's entirely single use packets! I suppose the trade-off is that I get to review nine items so I get some good points this time around. But overall...meh. I'm kind of disappointed!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marciaxtrois* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm sorta new around here, but I'm not sure where the trade thread is. I'm getting two of Box 13 and I have no use for the brush guards and some other items, but am a huge Madewell fan and would be willing to trade for the giftcards if some of you don't want them. Please let me know if this isn't the right thread. Thank you!


 Welcome!  Here's the link to the trade thread.  It seems quite a few have gotten dupe boxes and are looking to trade full boxes too. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/2460#post_1933239


----------



## Wynter (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what color is your nail polish??


 It's a dark gray color.


----------



## Marciaxtrois (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box twins!


 I'm getting that box too. My shipping just updated and I won't receive my box until Monday. I kinda wish I could have gotten it this weekend. Sucks because people already have theirs.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 12, 2012)

I just got my Box!






Color Club in Blue- I have the Rose Gold and the Slate Grey from Sample Stop

I love the scrunchy since I am still using the first one and def need a new one!

I am interested in trying out the Volume shampoo/conditioner and spray (Liquid)

My first BB cream to try I hope its filled nicely since I heard about the past. (Dr. Jart)

The perfume is a older scent may give it to my mom. (BVLGARI)

Overall I am okay with the box my Sample Stop was def a great experience. I'm happy to have gotten completely different products as well.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my Box!
> 
> ...


----------



## gemstone (Sep 12, 2012)

has anyone actually received a box with rose gold/chartreuse yet?  it seems like they have only sent out the slate/cobalt boxes.


----------



## mallomar (Sep 12, 2012)

I got my shipping notification 6 days ago (sept 6) and it only just updated today to show any info.


----------



## Smileygabby (Sep 12, 2012)

My tracking still hasn't updated and the number had been posted for a week now! Ugh....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will be getting box number 7!


----------



## wadedl (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mallomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping notification 6 days ago (sept 6) and it only just updated today to show any info.
> 
> This is my 3rd box. Should I have received my 3 month suscriber coupon by now?


 The coupon comes after your box arrives usually. I have heard on the forums that you also have to make sure you get notifications from Birchbox to receive them.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Sep 12, 2012)

I'll be getting box #2. Yawn. That's two snoozers in a row. Excited about the twistband, though, I love those things. Not a fan of tea or foil packets, though. I really wanted the brush covers things. Oh well.


----------



## onematchfire (Sep 12, 2012)

I got box #5 and am quite happy with it.


Kate Spade Twirl - This one isn't my thing.  I'm not much of a fruity floral girl.
Mighty Leaf Tea - I like these.  The tea is good and the bags are compostable.  I won't buy them, but they're a tasty sample.
Jouer Matte Moisture Tint - They sent this in Nude and I probably would be better matched with Linen (at least during the summer), but the texture is nice and it's definitely matte.  I'll use the sample but won't purchase the full size since I don't need another foundation/BB and since I'd rather skip the parabens.
Color Club Polish - This came in the cobalt color from the box picture.  I like it.  The formula isn't the longest lasting, but it applies and dries quickly and I know I'll get compliments on the color.  It also saves me from having to buy a cobalt accessory for the season.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Twistband - I like these but have a pixie cut now, so it's going in my giveaway bag.
Boscia Oil Free Nightly Hydration - This is nice and light.  I'll probably use it as a day moisturizer instead.  I love Boscia!
All in, two items I won't use and four I will (at least in sample size).  That's a solid month.


----------



## casey anne (Sep 12, 2012)

I haven't heard of Madewell until I saw we were getting a coupon in our boxes.  I checked out their site a few days ago--super cute stuff!!  Then today my boss gave me a souvenir from his recent trip out East, and it was a scarf from Madewell!!


----------



## snowwhite4965 (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm with you on all that. I would have preferred the Jouer Matte Tint, and hearing that the Dr. Jart offers less coverage isn't encouraging. I recently bought some Hello Kitty bandaids, of course.


 RE: Dr. Jart vs the LMT i found just the opposite-- I have a lot of redness and freckles, and the Dr. Jart covers all of it like a treat.  The LMT was much more translucent on me. The MMT might be different, but I am a Dr. Jart convert after getting it in my BB.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 12, 2012)

I found the Jouer LMT to be too sparkly for me. I'm interested in the MMT, but I used Laura Mercier Moisturizer Tint so I won't be purchasing another any time soon since my LM is nearly full. A little goes a long way. Dr. Jart's sample was too small for me, but I just wasn't totally thrilled with coverage. It was actually too heavy for me. I'm lucky to have pretty normal skin, so I usually use only loose powder.

My BB holy grail product? TheBalm's Stainiac in Beauty Queen. I'm still using my sample and just recently purchased the full size through BB. I use it on my cheeks and actually haven't tried it on my lips at all.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have had my e-mail notification since the 7th and still no  update.


Me too..sadness


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my Box!
> 
> ...


----------



## americanclassic (Sep 12, 2012)

^ love Stainiac! Actually I just love everything from TheBalm lol. Anyone else not get any shipping updates? It's been like a week since I got tracking info and it looks like it still hasn't shipped out.


----------



## bwgraham (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The regular price is $38 for 1.7 ounces...how many ounces is in the sample?





> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just in fluid ounces, and I can't find any information on how many fluid ounces a regular size is. Needless to say, it wouldn't be very much - a dollar or 2 at the most. =)


 the jouer tint in box 5 is 0.07 ounces


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found the Jouer LMT to be too sparkly for me. I'm interested in the MMT, but I used Laura Mercier Moisturizer Tint so I won't be purchasing another any time soon since my LM is nearly full. A little goes a long way. Dr. Jart's sample was too small for me, but I just wasn't totally thrilled with coverage. It was actually too heavy for me. I'm lucky to have pretty normal skin, so I usually use only loose powder.
> 
> My BB holy grail product? TheBalm's Stainiac in Beauty Queen. I'm still using my sample and just recently purchased the full size through BB. I use it on my cheeks and actually haven't tried it on my lips at all.


 How do you apply it on your cheeks? I have been too chicken to try because I feel like I will look like a clown with big bright red/pinky cheeks. Thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you apply it on your cheeks? I have been too chicken to try because I feel like I will look like a clown with big bright red/pinky cheeks. Thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lightly dot (I tend to use a triangular pattern), then blend it, just as you would with a powdered blush.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lightly dot (I tend to use a triangular pattern), then blend it, just as you would with a powdered blush.


I use the technique of the BB youtube video. I apply in an angled line 3 dots, then rub in circles with my finger.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I use the technique of the BB youtube video. I apply in an angled line 3 dots, then rub in circles with my finger.


 Oh I will have to check out the video. Thanks

edited: I just wanted to say I just tried it on my cheeks and it actually looks amazing! lol so glad I tried it I like it way more for cheeks than lips


----------



## petitamour (Sep 12, 2012)

Ugh! I got my box...

Foil shampoo packets... a frayed/threated twist tie, another perfume sample, and a dr jart way to dark for me (I'm supppper pale, I wish I could notify that in my profile! I get something for skin every time in my profile and its way to dark for me every.single.time). I got a 'Volumizing hair catalyst' which... bleh. The nailpolish I'm happy with - I got the blue. I'm cool with that. I'm going to email them to see if theres anything to do about the shade/twist tie because I'm just getting so angry. 
Overall I'm just upset and frustrated! This is my fourth box and I've been :/ every time except my first. If theres something bad in every box I'm the one who gets it.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 12, 2012)

My shipping info finally updated! 0.6300lb. Looks like I won't get it until Monday though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MichelleATX (Sep 12, 2012)

I really, really hope I don't get the yellow nail polish....


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 12, 2012)

I just got my box. If you wanna see the products click my siggy under my comment for vlog! My favorite is well all of it haha. Mostly the bandaids I also have swatches my nail polish color with status update! Love love


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 12, 2012)

So happy with this box. Love the Liqwd products, and the shampoo and conditioner samples are huge! Also, the Dr. Jart's is definitely full (I read that some people received nearly empty samples last time around so that's the first thing I checked). Wasn't super excited for the twist band, but love the lacey blue that I got and it's working out pretty nice at the moment. Love the blue nail polish, will post a picture soon. And I love collecting perfume samples. All in all, a satisfying box.


----------



## inky1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm new and stumbled on y'all while looking for September Birchbox Reviews.

This will be my first Birchbox. Got my e-mail on Monday saying the box had shipped, but no shipping info is available for me yet. Ah well, I will just wait and watch all of you post your boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just better not get the yellow nail polish.


----------



## Linnake (Sep 12, 2012)

My main sub finally updated! It's box 12 and weighs .5580


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Box twins (according to my BB page--haven;t gotten it yet.  When did yours ship?)


I received shipment e-mail on Saturday.


----------



## inky1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Does anyone else still not have shipping info or am I all alone?


----------



## Alycia (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't either


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 12, 2012)

http://socialcam.com/v/RBU0iq4v?autostart=true&amp;fs=twitter&amp;fsk=AvplewpX

They are having too much fun to make sure the boxes ship.


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 12, 2012)

hey ladies! I got the Insta-this cobalt blue polish and its much brighter than I was expecting! I actually really like it, and don't feel too disappointed in not getting the rose gold (although I still love that one...)

I applied it and put a coat of Sephora by OPI matte finish on top and I think it looks really cool! I've been getting compliments allll day


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Sep 12, 2012)

So has anyone else noticed the polish already chipping? I have the dark gray color ("Status Uptade", LOL) and put it on yesterday. I used a base coat then the color and sealed the edges then a second coat of color. I let each coat dry for 10 mins before the next coat goes on and I already have chipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey ladies! I got the Insta-this cobalt blue polish and its much brighter than I was expecting! I actually really like it, and don't feel too disappointed in not getting the rose gold (although I still love that one...)
> 
> I applied it and put a coat of Sephora by OPI matte finish on top and I think it looks really cool! I've been getting compliments allll day


It looks great! Your nails remind me of mine.





I'll be happy if I get that color!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey ladies! I got the Insta-this cobalt blue polish and its much brighter than I was expecting! I actually really like it, and don't feel too disappointed in not getting the rose gold (although I still love that one...)
> 
> I applied it and put a coat of Sephora by OPI matte finish on top and I think it looks really cool! I've been getting compliments allll day


 i love it! i was also going to use a matte top coat.. i was hoping it would be more of a navy blue (the pic was deceiving) but i think it looks great!


----------



## redfox (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found the Jouer LMT to be too sparkly for me. I'm interested in the MMT, but I used Laura Mercier Moisturizer Tint so I won't be purchasing another any time soon since my LM is nearly full. A little goes a long way. Dr. Jart's sample was too small for me, but I just wasn't totally thrilled with coverage. It was actually too heavy for me. I'm lucky to have pretty normal skin, so I usually use only loose powder.
> 
> My BB holy grail product? TheBalm's Stainiac in Beauty Queen. I'm still using my sample and just recently purchased the full size through BB. I use it on my cheeks and actually haven't tried it on my lips at all.


I'm with you there.  I love the Stainiac.  I actually traded some products for a few of these so I could put off having to by the full size.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use it on both my cheeks and lips (my lips are already similar to color as Beauty Queen) and I love it.  As for the Jouer LMT, I love this stuff.  I wore it on New Years and looking back at pictures I just love how my skin looks and I remember getting tons of compliments on my complexion.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Sep 12, 2012)

> So has anyone else noticed the polish already chipping? I have the dark gray color ("Status Uptade", LOL) and put it on yesterday. I used a base coat then the color and sealed the edges then a second coat of color. I let each coat dry for 10 mins before the next coat goes on and I already have chipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha I Got "Status Updade" too. Haven't tried it out yet as I did my nails on Tuesday night (the day before my box arrived with a new polish of course!) but how embarrassing for Color Club to send out polishes with the name spelled wrong on them! Ironic though, since half my friends list on fb have terrible spelling and grammar!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 12, 2012)

I got my shipment email on Friday but I can't track my package either. I'm about to give up. It'll just show up like it always does... randomly. loll...


----------



## Steffi (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So has anyone else noticed the polish already chipping? I have the dark gray color ("Status Uptade", LOL) and put it on yesterday. I used a base coat then the color and sealed the edges then a second coat of color. I let each coat dry for 10 mins before the next coat goes on and I already have chipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I haven't gotten my box yet, but two days would be good on me, especially as much as I do at work and all.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 12, 2012)

I see someone already posted a photo of the Insta-This Color Club, but here's a photo of my results. I love this color! I also thought it would be more of a navy from the pictures of the boxes, but it's super bright yet still very rich in color. I also noticed this formula works so much better than the full size Coral Cascade I bought from Color Club (which they sell as Coral Clambake???) and also much better than the Blue-Ming I received in my Birchbox a few months ago. It went on very evenly and solid.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So has anyone else noticed the polish already chipping? I have the dark gray color ("Status Uptade", LOL) and put it on yesterday. I used a base coat then the color and sealed the edges then a second coat of color. I let each coat dry for 10 mins before the next coat goes on and I already have chipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Did you use a top coat as well? Polish will definitely chip without a top coat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauravee (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So has anyone else noticed the polish already chipping? I have the dark gray color ("Status Uptade", LOL) and put it on yesterday. I used a base coat then the color and sealed the edges then a second coat of color. I let each coat dry for 10 mins before the next coat goes on and I already have chipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I put on Tweet Me sunday night and don't have any chips - i think this is the longest my nails have stayed ! I usually use fast dry top coats but I ran out so I used Essie's super duper top coat instead. I'm impressed. No base coat.


----------



## ngardner8503 (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *petitamour* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh! I got my box...
> 
> ...


That is the box I am getting and I am actually super thrilled about it!  I understand your frustration about the bb cream if its too dark and you can't use it, but it's $10, thats alot of stuff for $10 (I think).  I am excited to try everything!!!


----------



## astokes (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://socialcam.com/v/RBU0iq4v?autostart=true&amp;fs=twitter&amp;fsk=AvplewpX
> 
> They are having too much fun to make sure the boxes ship.


That's so cute. Looks like a fun place to work.


----------



## antonella (Sep 12, 2012)

has anyone gotten box 1?


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Sep 12, 2012)

That color is beautiful! I am so jealous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## classybroad (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So has anyone else noticed the polish already chipping? I have the dark gray color ("Status Uptade", LOL) and put it on yesterday. I used a base coat then the color and sealed the edges then a second coat of color. I let each coat dry for 10 mins before the next coat goes on and I already have chipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I feel like color club always chips


----------



## bells (Sep 12, 2012)

Still no update to my tracking. Emailed BB this morning and of course I haven't heard back. Hopefully I'll get home in time to call them tomorrow.


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Roxane68 (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone gotten box 1?


Not yet but I am slotted to get it. It is suppose to be here on Friday.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 12, 2012)

anyone know how the Color Club cobalt blue compares to this month's Julep Gunta?


----------



## astokes (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 12, 2012)

I just have to say that this blue CC polish is so amazing. Seriously, I never thought I'd say that about a Color Club polish. The formula is fine, and even great compared to the pastels I've gotten from CC. It's perfectly opaque after just one coat, and the color is gorgeous - darker than in pictures, I'd say...like a more vibrant Duke blue, maybe. I am buying this polish as soon as I get my second account and review for points.

SUPER love.


----------



## lauravee (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dixiecup (Sep 12, 2012)

OMG i'm so upset!! this is my second birch box..

i was supposed to get six items and only got two!! they really messed up my order. not to mention i never received the starter or newbie birch box. ugh, disappointed.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 12, 2012)

I got my BB a day early!!! Wooo!

I got box 11 with a GREEN twistband. yuck. C'est la vie... I did an unboxing video on my Youtube channel if anyone is interested on watching me act a fool. Here is the video, it's obvs spoliery so don't watch unless you want me to ruin it for you. I was 80% satisfied with this months box. (sorry if we are not allowed to post personal bloggie stuff in here, I wasn't sure)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dixiecup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG i'm so upset!! this is my second birch box..
> 
> i was supposed to get six items and only got two!! they really messed up my order. not to mention i never received the starter or newbie birch box. ugh, disappointed.


 Sounds like a packing error, call them!!! As for your 'newbie' box, that would have been whatever your first box was, they don't do anything special.


----------



## Stephaniedeex33 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm not sure if this was brought up already but, is it just me or, is feedback not working? I haven't received my box yet but I just realized that I never reviewed last month's box and I really want my points lol. Is this happening to anyone else or maybe i'm just not able to find it lol?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stephaniedeex33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure if this was brought up already but, is it just me or, is feedback not working? I haven't received my box yet but I just realized that I never reviewed last month's box and I really want my points lol. Is this happening to anyone else or maybe i'm just not able to find it lol?


 I believe you only have a limited time to review the box before the feedback links disappear.


----------



## GariDong (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey guys, I love the rosegold polish from BB and want another bottle. I saw the following listing on eBay, it would be worth it but only if the other 2 polishes are good. (The cuticle gel I don't care about.) Has anyone tried the color club clambake coral color? How is the consistency? I find that with color club it's hit or miss. Sometimes it's OK but some times it's too streaky. I have never heard of circus. Has anyone tried it? Is it a good brand?


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 12, 2012)

Circus by andreaschoice it's one of the polishs that came in the glam bag last month you got either neon pink or neon orange I got orange I also ha white from the previous month, I really don't like these polishs they ate majorly streaky! I've not had the pink if may bd diff but I doubt it


----------



## astokes (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Stephaniedeex33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MandyWiltse (Sep 12, 2012)

I got my tracking # on Saturday and usually I have my box within 2 days of shipment, but my tracking number hasn't updated yet and still no box. Is this normal? Is anyone else having problems with the tracking # this month?


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 12, 2012)

No update on my tracking # still  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just want to know when my box will get here


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 12, 2012)

My tracking number hasn't updated yet either. Got the email Monday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The coral color club formula was pretty bad but I hear might be fixable with a few drops of thinner. The pink andreas choice that was in my glam is 'make your eyes bleed neon pink' as my coworkers and mom called it. I gave it to my neice b/c I felt a little too old for it.


----------



## cskeiser (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a tracking #, but no info has been updated on it at all....




 ... guess I just wait "patiently" for my box to arrive... yeah right, who am I kidding...


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 12, 2012)

I contacted bb about the tracking not updaiting they said that USPS was having issues that if tracking Wasint updated within 4-5 days to get ahold of them


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It looks great! Your nails remind me of mine.
> ...


 hahaha baby nails right!!!? everyone always makes fun of mine!


----------



## amidea (Sep 12, 2012)

for all the people having shipping problems, you're not alone. i usually get my box pretty quickly after the shipping email and it also updates within a day or two, but i got my email 5 days ago and no tracking information whatsoever.


----------



## Ineri218 (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MandyWiltse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my tracking # on Saturday and usually I have my box within 2 days of shipment, but my tracking number hasn't updated yet and still no box. Is this normal? Is anyone else having problems with the tracking # this month?


I am having the same problem. I have tracking number since last week and I  received email on Monday and still no update or box.


----------



## ScopeIt (Sep 12, 2012)

Is everyone getting the Madewell discount card, or only certain boxes? I need new jeans, and I would LOVE the $25 discount


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is everyone getting the Madewell discount card, or only certain boxes? I need new jeans, and I would LOVE the $25 discount


 If for some reason you do not get one, you are welcome to mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will not be using it and would be happy to pass it along.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is everyone getting the Madewell discount card, or only certain boxes? I need new jeans, and I would LOVE the $25 discount


 I got one... but I will NEVER use it. So, if you want my code just let me know...


----------



## kisha90 (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is everyone getting the Madewell discount card, or only certain boxes? I need new jeans, and I would LOVE the $25 discount


 I think so!

My tracking number hasn't updated either. I'm so anxious to get my hands on Birchbox! lol


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 12, 2012)

MxIn August I got the shipping e-mail with the tracking # on the 10th. It said no info. available until 7 a.m. Central Time on the 13th, just in time for me to miss out on calling Birchbox and asking wtf was up with the shipping. Then it said shipping info. received on the 11th, received by MI on the 12th, arrived in Kansas City 12:15 a.m. the 13th. From there it went to Omaha, Des Moines, back to Omaha, and finally to Counc8l Bluffs.


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is everyone getting the Madewell discount card, or only certain boxes? I need new jeans, and I would LOVE the $25 discount


 if you dont get one ill give you my code, I dont plan on using it!


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you use a top coat as well? Polish will definitely chip without a top coat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes I used a top coat. I am just so suprised by the chipping. Here is a pic. I used black n white so you could see the obvious chipping. I always make sure my nails are clean and dry before testing. I use a base coat, two coats of a color and then a top coat. My top coat is Seche Vite.


----------



## effigie (Sep 12, 2012)

Pleased with this month's box, especially when it's compared with my August box.


----------



## amidea (Sep 12, 2012)

i'd also be happy to put madewell codes to use if anyone isn't planning on using theirs!


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Sep 12, 2012)

I got my shipping notification on the 10th. No shipping info has updated.  I know it hasn't been that long but i'm already having an internal tantrum. I want my Birchbox! Ok, got that out of my system, lol.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyone wanting the Madewell code, I believe it's the same code on every card. Today there were only about 10 September Birchbox videos on YouTube (besides the dozen or two by birchboxtv) and one of the ladies said the code. I wish I could remember which one and what the code is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Steffi (Sep 13, 2012)

My tracking info hasn't updated either.  Still says it isn't available, and they sent me the email on t he 10th. GRRR.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone know how the Color Club cobalt blue compares to this month's Julep Gunta?


I'm wearing Gunta on my toes, and based on the photos I've seen people post about the color club blue, Gunta definitely looks darker...almost navy.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 13, 2012)

My mom got her email on the 10th too and no updates.  Maybe boxes that shipped the 10th weren't put in (scanned) but they are still on their way.  I was gonna call BB but after seeing how many people have not had updates and were shipped the same day I think I'll wait til Monday.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 13, 2012)

I must have been really exhausted when I got off last night because I brought my BB inside and forgot to open it!  Remembered when I woke up, felt like Christmas am!


----------



## iluvteffy (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The coupon comes after your box arrives usually. I have heard on the forums that you also have to make sure you get notifications from Birchbox to receive them.


What coupon? This is my 5th month with Birchbox and I never received any coupon.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh man, I am getting really tired of non-updating shipping links. And I am super nervous about it now after last month's debacle.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Sep 13, 2012)

I have been holding off peeking at what box I'm getting, but I'm at the point where I can wait no more! My box is supposedly coming tomorrow (according to a shipping page that, like many others this month, is not updating).

To Peak or Not To Peak! that is my question! I'm wondering if my child-like impatience will get the best of me?


----------



## Jess Bailey (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking info hasn't updated either.  Still says it isn't available, and they sent me the email on t he 10th. GRRR.





> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom got her email on the 10th too and no updates.  Maybe boxes that shipped the 10th weren't put in (scanned) but they are still on their way.  I was gonna call BB but after seeing how many people have not had updates and were shipped the same day I think I'll wait til Monday.


 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my shipping notification on the 10th. No shipping info has updated.  I know it hasn't been that long but i'm already having an internal tantrum. I want my Birchbox! Ok, got that out of my system, lol.


my shipping info hasn't updated either despite receiving the email days ago.  i finally just deleted the email and figured it will get here when it gets here.  i know my Sample Society arrives tomorrow so i've got that to hold me over.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Got mine on the 8th and nothing.  I'm in the it hasn't actually shipped yet camp.


----------



## sky595 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got mine on the 8th and nothing.  I'm in the it hasn't actually shipped yet camp.


 Agreed. I got mine on the 7th and it still isn't showing anything on the tracking. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one having issues. As others have said, hopefully it just shows up randomly!


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 13, 2012)

I tweeted to BBOps about the tracking not updating for 5 days.  We'll see what they say.


----------



## Squidling (Sep 13, 2012)

Is anyone else having an issue with their tracking # not updating? Mine has been stagnant for 5 days now :-(

*Edited* HAHA I see above I'm not the only one!


----------



## VegasLover75 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else having an issue with their tracking # not updating? Mine has been stagnant for 5 days now :-(
> 
> *Edited* HAHA I see above I'm not the only one!


 Yes!  I have 4 subs and none are updating.  Very annoying!!!!


----------



## VegasLover75 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agreed. I got mine on the 7th and it still isn't showing anything on the tracking. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one having issues. As others have said, hopefully it just shows up randomly!


 
My husband received his first BB Man this week &amp; we never even received a tracking number.  Right up until the day he received it the website said "shipping soon"


----------



## amidea (Sep 13, 2012)

has anyone had experience contacting birchbox about not having any tracking info and if so, can you tell us what happened? i'm trying to decide if it's worth saying something or if they'll just apologize or something.


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 13, 2012)

I honestly think that people were complaining about not getting their email until later in the month when the box shipped. Now I think they're sending out all emails by the 10th so people don't complain, even though the boxes haven't shipped yet. Can't have it both ways, you know?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I honestly think that people were complaining about not getting their email until later in the month when the box shipped. Now I think they're sending out all emails by the 10th so people don't complain, even though the boxes haven't shipped yet. Can't have it both ways, you know?


 If that's the case, that was a poor choice. I'd rather not have my tracking if it's not ready than have my tracking number for two weeks not knowing what it's doing or when it's going to update or if it's even shipped.


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If that's the case, that was a poor choice. I'd rather not have my tracking if it's not ready than have my tracking number for two weeks not knowing what it's doing or when it's going to update or if it's even shipped.


That's how I'd feel, too, but I guess it was their response to the complaints. Maybe this month will make people realize it's better to wait for the email when it ships, even if it's later. They clearly can't ship all the boxes at once, so waiting is inevitable.


----------



## Squidling (Sep 13, 2012)

I assumed that it was sitting in the warehouse. I'd at least like to KNOW that instead of assuming that it's lost or pilfered.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah, getting an e-mail that says your box has shipped, when it hasn't isn't the way to go about it.  They responded to me on twitter, said they'll take a look so we'll see.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 13, 2012)

boo. guess it's just my turn to get a late box. June I got my box the 9th. July got it on the 10th. August got it on the 13th. Sept.... who knows. I really have a feeling it hasn't even left the building yet and that's the problem.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 13, 2012)

There's one video where she definitely shows her code, but this time the codes aren't all the same.


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 13, 2012)

I called bb and they told me USPS is having issues with their tracking updates, bb said if its not up in 4-5 days to contact them Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Sep 13, 2012)

well...here is Birchbox's 2 year Anniversary celebration....:

[SIZE=9pt]Hi!

September marks our second anniversary. Time flies! Since starting Birchbox as a school project (headquartered in our campus apartment!), we have mailed out millions of samples and partnered with hundreds of brands to help you, our customers, discover new products. Our growth has been fueled by your enthusiasm and your excitement. We mean it when we say that we wouldn't be here without you.

To show you how much we care, we made a little video revealing what it's like behind the scenes at Birchbox. We hope it makes you smile!



http://birchbox.us1.list-manage1.co...9cd7388fed&amp;id=70a0d4c27b&amp;e=85338fa5a0[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt] xoxo,
Birchbox[/SIZE]

How....lackluster.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I called bb and they told me USPS is having issues with their tracking updates, bb said if its not up in 4-5 days to contact them
> 
> Hope this helps


 Yep, they told me the same thing.  It's crap really, it's already been 5 days since I got the e-mail so they're telling me if it doesn't update in 10 days then there's a problem?  I should have it in less time.


----------



## mimosette (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *I called bb and they told me USPS is having issues with their tracking updates*, bb said if its not up in 4-5 days to contact them
> 
> Hope this helps


 That's what they claimed when I called them in July.

Except, I order a lot of stuff online. And I'm not , nor have I been having, issues with USPS and their tracking system.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, they told me the same thing.  It's crap really, it's already been 5 days since I got the e-mail so they're telling me if it doesn't update in 10 days then there's a problem?  I should have it in less time.


 I guess UPS and USPS are really screwing up this month. My order from Birchbox shipped 9/6/12 and the tracking hasn't updated since it LEFT New Jersey, two hours away from me, on Saturday, 9/8/12. I should have had it Monday and it won't update. They can't do anything or consider it lost until tomorrow, which is too late because I needed the order for vacation, which I leave for Saturday morning at 5 a.m. I placed this order 8/31/12... this should never have been a problem! ugh!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, they told me the same thing.  It's crap really, it's already been 5 days since I got the e-mail so they're telling me if it doesn't update in 10 days then there's a problem?  I should have it in less time.


It's truly a stupid response. My tracking number has been in my account since the first days of Sept. I got the email Monday and still no update. I've NEVER had a problem with USPS (only UPS) and my tracking is always pretty accurate. They tell us 5 days, yet the tracking system says contact your supplier if there's no update in 3. I just dislike the inconsistency.


----------



## JennyDBV (Sep 13, 2012)

i just tried calling birchbox twice and got their  voicemail. Did anyone talk to customer service today? I received my tracking number last Friday and still no tracking update.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what they claimed when I called them in July.
> 
> Except, I order a lot of stuff online. And I'm not , nor have I been having, issues with USPS and their tracking system.


 My boyfriend recently ordered some stuff online (amazon and a smaller site) and he had some issues with USPS. I'm not sure if it was with their tracking system or just the wrong delivery dates.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 13, 2012)

the lack of an update on my tracking coupled with my lackluster box makes this a pretty underwhelming month...


----------



## BarbieZ (Sep 13, 2012)

I also suspect that a good chunk of boxes haven't shipped yet.  I had a tracking number in my account as early as Saturday, maybe sooner (that was the first time I'd checked), I got my email overnight Sunday night/Monday morning, and still no updated tracking info, just "tracking information is unavailable at this time." 

I call shennanigans on it being USPS's problem.  The boxes either haven't shipped or have shipped within the last day or so (there *is* usually a 24-ish hour lag on when the tracking updates, at least for me).  The only reason the emails went out is because Birchbox promises to ship by the 10th.  But you know what?  If the boxes didn't ship until a few days later in some months, that's _fine_ with me.  Just be up-front about it.  When the tracking updates it's going to show when it was turned over to USPS anyway and we'll know that "shipped by the 10th" is BS.  Why lie about it?  What's the point?  I think most people would rather just know when their box has truly shipped than believe it shipped by the 10th and the delay is with the shipper.


----------



## calexxia (Sep 13, 2012)

*shrug* My tracking info has yet to be correct, so I'm just waiting, like always. It'll arrive when it arrives.


----------



## amidea (Sep 13, 2012)

for the people who got the amika nourishing mask (don't remember if it was last month or earlier), how was it?  in case anyone is interested, there's a sale on beyondtherack.com of amika products.


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I called bb and they told me USPS is having issues with their tracking updates, bb said if its not up in 4-5 days to contact them
> 
> Hope this helps


 This is what I was told last month when my tracking didn't update. When the tracking did actually update - 4 days after I got my shipping email - it was clear that their statement was not true. It was not an issue with USPS tracking, it was an issue with Birchbox shipping.

Look, I really don't care if my box is shipped on the 10th or the 14th. I just wish Birchbox didn't pretend that they were shipped on the 10th when they actually weren't.


----------



## BarbieZ (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for the people who got the amika nourishing mask (don't remember if it was last month or earlier), how was it?  in case anyone is interested, there's a sale on beyondtherack.com of amika products.


 I actually bought the mask instead of getting it in a box, but only because I needed to bump up how much I was spending to use a coupon code.  I'd give it a 3.5/5,  It did make my very thin/dry hair feel softer and well nourished for sure, but it didn't give it that silky Pantene commercial movement that some deep conditioners give (does that make sense, lol)?  Felt like it might have been a bit heavy.  Texture and smell were very good.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Look, I really don't care if my box is shipped on the 10th or the 14th. I just wish Birchbox didn't pretend that they were shipped on the 10th when they actually weren't.


 This. If they were just honest I wouldn't really care. But don't intentionally make me think one thing to cover your butts when really another thing is actually going on.


----------



## amidea (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually bought the mask instead of getting it in a box, but only because I needed to bump up how much I was spending to use a coupon code.  I'd give it a 3.5/5,  It did make my very thin/dry hair feel softer and well nourished for sure, but it didn't give it that silky Pantene commercial movement that some deep conditioners give (does that make sense, lol)?  Felt like it might have been a bit heavy.  Texture and smell were very good.


 haha it does make sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but since you say that, do you have recommendations for deep conditioners that _do _deliver that pantene pro-v movement?


----------



## moonbunny7 (Sep 13, 2012)

My shipping information just updated last night and I got the email on Monday saying it was shipped out. Looks like that was not the case.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 13, 2012)

Got my shipping email on the 7th and it still isn't in the system. I emailed them this morning. I know they will get to it but I don't like the shipping notices when they haven't shipped.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Sep 13, 2012)

> That's what they claimed when I called them in July. Except, I order a lot of stuff online. And I'm not , nor have I been having, issues with USPS and their tracking system.


 Same here. I just bought some stuff online from 2 different places. Each updated within a day or so. I wouldn't be so worried about it if what happened to me last month hadn't happened. I think the "we've run out of replacement boxes" is a bunch of crap. How many boxes are getting lost each month?? Seems like a lot. And I wonder if the Sample Stop will have an impact on the supply of replacements this month?


----------



## lauravee (Sep 13, 2012)

I've been a subscriber for 7 months now and never had my shipping info update on time. Sometimes my box arrives and then I get a shipping notice the next day. Sometimes I never get a shipping notice. If I do get a shipping notice, the tracking number never updates until after my box arrives. I don't think Birchbox is trying to mislead anyone, I just think the system doesn't work particularly well. Some of it does seem to be UPS's issue because, as I've said, i've had boxes arrive without the tracking number ever updating.

In the end I've gotten used to the excitement of checking my mailbox and never really knowing when it was going to pop up. I did contact BB once because of this issue, and they told me they'd hold another box for me in case mine never came. My box came the next day.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm wearing Gunta on my toes, and based on the photos I've seen people post about the color club blue, Gunta definitely looks darker...almost navy.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been a subscriber for 7 months now and never had my shipping info update on time. Sometimes my box arrives and then I get a shipping notice the next day. Sometimes I never get a shipping notice. If I do get a shipping notice, the tracking number never updates until after my box arrives. I don't think Birchbox is trying to mislead anyone, I just think the system doesn't work particularly well. Some of it does seem to be UPS's issue because, as I've said, i've had boxes arrive without the tracking number ever updating.
> 
> In the end I've gotten used to the excitement of checking my mailbox and never really knowing when it was going to pop up. I did contact BB once because of this issue, and they told me they'd hold another box for me in case mine never came. My box came the next day.


 I don't think this is the case this time.  My tracking info never updates until the day it's out for delivery.  However, this month I got my email on Sat, and here we are 5 days later and no update, and no box.  My friend got her e-mail Monday, and her box yesterday.  That said, I believe they sent me the e-mail that it shipped, but it's still sitting in the warehouse.


----------



## LeighNJ (Sep 13, 2012)

How do I know what number box I got?
And I just called BirchBox because I got an email on Monday saying my box has shipped and a tracking number, well the tracking number is not working, and still no box. Apparently UPS had a shipping issue. UGH!!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!


YW  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 13, 2012)

I dunno why there are so many shipping issues this month.  Now, as I mentioned in an earlier post, my mom's box "shipped" Monday (got her shipping email Monday) and no updates.  Now, on the other hand, I got my email Saturday and mine has been updating.  Don't get it.


----------



## spwest (Sep 13, 2012)

Well I'm glad I found this!  I'm having the same issue with the tracking number-been a subscriber for 19 months and have ALWAYS gotten my box by the 12th of the month, so disapointed this month.  Anyway, I've been sitting on an order of full size products with them and am wondering if anyone knows any coupon codes that are good for this month?  It seems like I always find/get one AFTER I've ordered! lol

And anyone know anything about this 1 year anniversary thing where some ppl got a keychain and discount?  I didn't get either when I hit 12 months : (


----------



## redfox (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LeighNJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do I know what number box I got?
> 
> And I just called BirchBox because I got an email on Monday saying my box has shipped and a tracking number, well the tracking number is not working, and still no box. Apparently UPS had a shipping issue. UGH!!


You look at your box picture under the tab "Box" on the BB site and then match it to Zadi's list of boxes.  It's somewhere in this thread.


----------



## JessP (Sep 13, 2012)

My shipping hasn't updated either (received tracking email on Monday). I find it kind of funny that on the UPS MI site it says, "*If tracking is unavailable after 3 days, please contact your shipper."* It seems for those of you who have done so and contacted Birchbox, they're now turning it around on UPS MI. Ah well. I'm sure our boxes will arrive sometime soon.. I'm trying to be excited for the element of surprise lol.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 13, 2012)

Well my info hasn't updated like some of you ladies as well. I guess I will have to just wait and see what happens. Every passing day gets me closer and closer to peeking haha.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well...here is Birchbox's 2 year Anniversary celebration....:
> 
> ...


 Am I the only one who couldn't tell alot of these gals apart? I mean they all look EXACTLY the same...hardly any (size &amp; style) diversity. Perhaps that is why their spoiler picks are usually targeted to thin white women. I hope I don't catch shit for this, (it's just my opinion) but I mean come on! It's like an office of clones! Maybe it's just my negative attitude, but I did not see a single "plus-size" woman on their team. meh. Hope I didn't offend or piss anyone off


----------



## jorja628 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *redfox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You look at your box picture under the tab "Box" on the BB site and then match it to Zadi's list of boxes.  It's somewhere in this thread.


 
Or, you can hover your mouse over the picture of your box under the "Box" tab and under "Box History." The last number in the URL is your box #.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2012/september12box6

So, I have box 6.


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well...here is Birchbox's 2 year Anniversary celebration....:
> 
> ...


How is it that everyone who works there looks like a model? Not an ugly one, no one that's overweight, or has pimples. Bizarre... That video is beyond cheesy!


----------



## jorja628 (Sep 13, 2012)

Speaking of box 6...has anyone received theirs yet? Just like everyone else, I've had my tracking number since 9/6 and got the shipment email on 9/10, but still no updates from UPS site.


----------



## redfox (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh nice! I never knew this.  I'm so slow sometimes...


----------



## ngardner8503 (Sep 13, 2012)

Whooo Hoooo..... just got my box #10 and they must have accidentally thrown in an extra twist tie because I got 2 yay!!!


----------



## GariDong (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks JoniLynn and Mandy for the response. I was still on the fence but someone else bought the set last night. oh well. At least now I can justify using the money to buy something else I didn't get from BB on eBay.







> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Circus by andreaschoice it's one of the polishs that came in the glam bag last month you got either neon pink or neon orange I got orange I also ha white from the previous month, I really don't like these polishs they ate majorly streaky!
> I've not had the pink if may bd diff but I doubt it





> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking number hasn't updated yet either. Got the email Monday.
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *GariDong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys, I love the rosegold polish from BB and want another bottle. I saw the following listing on eBay, it would be worth it but only if the other 2 polishes are good. (The cuticle gel I don't care about.) Has anyone tried the color club clambake coral color? How is the consistency? I find that with color club it's hit or miss. Sometimes it's OK but some times it's too streaky. I have never heard of circus. Has anyone tried it? Is it a good brand?


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who couldn't tell alot of these gals apart? I mean they all look EXACTLY the same...hardly any (size &amp; style) diversity. Perhaps that is why their spoiler picks are usually targeted to thin white women. I hope I don't catch shit for this, (it's just my opinion) but I mean come on! It's like an office of clones! Maybe it's just my negative attitude, but I did not see a single "plus-size" woman on their team. meh. Hope I didn't offend or piss anyone off


 Did we watch the same video? Lol. Granted, I couldn't watch it with the volume on at work so I'm sure I missed out on a great soundtrack, but I saw women of all ethnicities, ages and sizes (and men too)! I do think it looked quite cheesy and like a rip-off of the commercial they made on The Office.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Sep 13, 2012)

*if anyone wants my madewell code, pm me..  i will be around tonight to reply..  thanks *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

_*THIS HAS BEEN CLAIMED ALREADY&gt;&gt;  SORRY.  *_


----------



## jorja628 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *redfox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh nice! I never knew this.  I'm so slow sometimes...


 It's just a sign that I'm a little too obsessed with trying to hack the "Birchbox code."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## redfox (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's just a sign that I'm a little too obsessed with trying to hack the "Birchbox code."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha! Well you just gave me a way to be a little more obsessed.


----------



## wmb07 (Sep 13, 2012)

So I got my shipping notice &amp; tracking code from BB on Monday. 

The UPS/USPS website still has not been updated with my tracking information.

Has this happened to anyone before?  Any thoughts on what to do or what will happen next?


----------



## sloshasasha (Sep 13, 2012)

I too am having "tracking issues" with the USP MI.  I called them the other day and said it's probably because the shipper hasn't actually given the package to them to deliver.  So I sent an email to BB and they emailed me back saying that there's something wrong with the tracking system.  I'd like to call a ton of BS on that because I work in an office that does a lot of shipping with UPS and USPS and all packages that I've tracked for my office work fine and are on their way.  So what's up BB?  I'm a first time subscriber, I wanted to give the benefit of the doubt and already I'm being let down.  Not sure if I'm planning on subscribing for a second month.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 13, 2012)

I think its BB fault I have ordered online so much this month and I never had a problem with tracking #'s not updating. I have also had mine since Monday and it still hasnt updated


----------



## wmb07 (Sep 13, 2012)

This is my fourth BB.  The first month was fine.  The second month it was late (but the package tracking worked).  The third month I had missing and damaged samples.  This month it seems it was not sent out on the 10th because when you track a shipment, even if it isn't going through the process of delivery at the various destinations, the delivery company (UPS, USPS, FedEx) recognize the receipt of the package.  That isn't even happening with my current code.


----------



## wmb07 (Sep 13, 2012)

They really need to staff-up at BB.  Two business days is too long for a response.  24 hours is standard business practice.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 13, 2012)

I bought it because I didn't get a sample and hated it as a deep conditioner.  I adore the smell, but other than that, it did nothing.  My hair felt brittle after, any 'softness' was a layer of silicone it left behind.  I made a McKayla Maroney face at it, not impressed.  

Other people loved it though, so your mileage may vary!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

for the people who got the amika nourishing mask (don't remember if it was last month or earlier), how was it?  in case anyone is interested, there's a sale on beyondtherack.com of amika products.


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 13, 2012)

I got my tracking email on the 6th!  That was a whole week ago.  I do understand that it takes a while to get over here to the West Coast, but NOTHING is happening on the tracking.  It's been in the same location since the 6th.  I'm getting box #11 &amp; I've seen several of our fellow MUT friends already got theirs.  

I guess I need to just sit back, have a cup of hot cocoa, relax &amp; be patient.  (But it's SO HARD.  I want to PLAY with my fun stuff!)


----------



## HiImDaisy (Sep 13, 2012)

For those of you wondering if the nail polish online is the same as the one in the box, mine was yellow online and dark gray in my box. I am pleased!


----------



## wadedl (Sep 13, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Linnake (Sep 13, 2012)

Just curious here but those of you that don't have tracking.. what box are you getting?

Edit: My friend is getting box 28 and she still has no tracking since Monday


----------



## BarbieZ (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious here but those of you that don't have tracking.. what box are you getting?


 I'm getting 22.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 13, 2012)

Box 15


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 13, 2012)

Box 1 for me! And still nothing. No updated shipping info, despite my "your box has shipped" email.


----------



## JessP (Sep 13, 2012)

Box 25 - crossing fingers for updated shipping soon!


----------



## snowwhite4965 (Sep 13, 2012)

I live in LA, and I always have problems with the UPS MI tracking system on my BB's.  This is my fifth box, and actually the only time the tracking has updated with information.  The previous boxes all had no information until the box showed up in my mailbox.  Ironically, this time the tracking said my BB was due to be delivered today, the mailman just left, and no BB






I think it really is an error with UPS MI and not BB.


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 13, 2012)

My daggone BB is a day late!


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 13, 2012)

the Dr. Jarts BB cream that came in my box this month was almost completely empty! I emailed yesterday and I've already gotten a response, they are sending me another. I think a lot might have to do with the way you approach the emails...Like the nicer you are the more likely you are to get a timely response back? just a tthought


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Sep 13, 2012)

Im getting box 9. Still not tracking. The mail came today no such luck. This is first time Ive had this issue. This month seems to be a mess for all.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 13, 2012)

I know there are a lot of comments about the shipping, but I think the boxes are shipping in waves as they have in the past.  I received mine this month already and received box 5.  I know that there have been others who had box 5 who have also received theirs.  The last 2 months, I received my shipping notice with no updates for 1-2 weeks.  My tracking didn't update until my box was pretty much out for delivery.   I did notice that when I did get my box, others who had the same box were receiving theirs then too.  Those momths, I did find it annoying to have a tracking # that basically didn't work, but I would probably have been more annoyed if I didn't have any tracking # to check.


----------



## casey anne (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm getting #4.  First time I've had an issue as well.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Sep 13, 2012)

If its not here by Monday, then I'll start to worry. It's just frustrating not having a working tracking number, which is more ups-mi's fault (unless BB forgot to mail them out again). Btw, did anyone else watch the thank you video they sent out for their 2 year anniversary?


----------



## aleeeshuh (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm getting box 2 and still no movement with my package... I just emailed them


----------



## Linnake (Sep 13, 2012)

Hmmm... I was wondering if it was the higher numbered boxes, but I guess not!  I'm sorry ladies, I know it's frustrating!


----------



## redfox (Sep 13, 2012)

Just received my box a day early! CC color was the Insta-This which was the color in my box (#10) picture.  Also got a blue lacy Twistband AND my Dr. Jart is full, which I know was an issue when people received it before and it's also the right color.  I have to say I'm pretty happy with this box.  I'm also excited to try the Liqwd products as I have very fine hair.


----------



## RehamMohamed (Sep 13, 2012)

I got my email saying it shipped on the 10th and just like mostly everyone, no tracking info has been updated. i emailed BB yesterday and this is what they sent back:

"Thank you so much for being in touch and I'm sorry about the tracking information on your Birchbox. Due to a technical error at Mail Innovations it is taking a few extra days for the tracking to upload. If you do not see that information update within the next 5 business days please reach back out to us."

honestly, i dont know what to think cause this is my first BB but if this is a common and constant problem, i think im just gonna cancel.

hope it gets here soon!


----------



## redfox (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RehamMohamed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my email saying it shipped on the 10th and just like mostly everyone, no tracking info has been updated. i emailed BB yesterday and this is what they sent back:
> 
> ...


It's really not common, at least as far as I know.  I've been subscribed to BB since February and it's only happened to me once.  WAY better than GlossyBox shipping, that's for sure.


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 13, 2012)

Reminder guys, shipping is gonna be slower because there's nail polish in the boxes. As much as I love polish, when I get a box with polish in it it feels like it takes FOREVER to get to me! It sucks to hear of all the tracking updating issues though! Maybe they were too busy celebrating? lol


----------



## LeighNJ (Sep 13, 2012)

Mine is box #15. Anyone else get that box?


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess UPS and USPS are really screwing up this month. My order from Birchbox shipped 9/6/12 and the tracking hasn't updated since it LEFT New Jersey, two hours away from me, on Saturday, 9/8/12. I should have had it Monday and it won't update. They can't do anything or consider it lost until tomorrow, which is too late because I needed the order for vacation, which I leave for Saturday morning at 5 a.m. I placed this order 8/31/12... this should never have been a problem! ugh!


I LOVE Birchbox. I called USPS and they told me that my package is probably sitting in the back of a USPS van waiting to be sent after other orders in front of the van clear out! She said that they wouldn't consider my package late and open a case until 9/19/12... but me being angry convinced them to open a case anyway, but what good does that do when I leave for vacation Saturday and needed these items?. I then called Birchbox, not really expecting much because honestly, this issue is not their fault, it's USPS's fault completely, I just wanted to explore every option. I spoke to Alexandra. She was seriously the nicest/"realist" person I've ever talked to on the phone at any company, and I mean that personally or otherwise (I work for a bankruptcy attorney so I talk to creditors ALL day). She immediately called their warehouse and asked that they overnight me a new package!!! They said they couldn't 100% guarantee that it would get there by tomorrow since it's 4 o'clock now, but they would do everything in their power to make the order directly at the warehouse and send it out tonight. WHO else out there would do this no questions asked?? NO ONE!!! Of course I will mail my original package back to them IF it ever turns up, but I am just blown away that they went to such lengths to get me my order before I leave for vacation Saturday. I always thought they had great customer service, but now I KNOW that  they are unbelievable! Thank you Birchbox and THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU Alexandra!


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 13, 2012)

Has anyone else tried their Wei Ideal Skin sample yet? Just wanting some feedback...I tried it today and I LOVED it. It went on so smooth and light and it really did correct my redness. I was really surprised. 

I want to order the kit but I think I need medium because the light made me look like a ghost...a smooth, even ghost.


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Sep 13, 2012)

Im going on vacation soon and will be really upset if my package isnt here before than because my fiance works all day so it would just sit out. I got the bs email about tracking not updating. I dont believe them to be honest, I really think they screwed something up this month with when they actually have been shipping things out. Im fine if they shipped it out later but dont tell me you shipped it out earlier than you really did.


----------



## JennyDBV (Sep 13, 2012)

Right now Sample Society does a better job of communicating with their customers. They sent an email apologizing for a delay in their shipping because of the Labor Day weekend. It would have have been nice if BB did the same thing instead of blaming USPS or UPS.


----------



## Anodyne (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't buy the 'it's UPS-MI's fault' excuse.

I work in shipping.  I know how long it takes for a package of this size to get from point A to point B.  I'll be amazed if the package is there when I get home in an hour.  NY to OH is usually 2 days....3 max.  I got my shipping notice like five or six days ago. 






I'd bet money that something happened to cause delays, but they sent all the shipment e-mails out so that they could still say things shipped by the 10th.  I doubt more than a small percentage actually shipped on the date they gave us; for the rest of us, it's just the date they registered the package's pickup/label with UPS. 

BB cust service was very nice and answered my e-mail in 24 hours, but I'd feel better if I didn't have the distinct feeling I was being lied to.....

If I don't get my samples soon, I may start twitching!


----------



## Steffi (Sep 13, 2012)

Meh, yeah, still no tracking update, and from what all of you are saying I likely won't have one anytime soon.

You know what's sad?  I got my Beauty Army box today.  I NEVER get my Beauty Army box before my Birchbox. EVER.


----------



## Melsy17 (Sep 13, 2012)

I definitely think the tracking issues are ups/USPS. I've been stalking my tracking for days and barely had any updates. I checked earlier, and there was nothing for the past 2 days. I checked again (I said I was stalking lol) and like 6 updates were there and what do ya know, out for delivery! So now Im anxious for the mailman. Ps... I'm Mel and I'm new, this is my 3rd box and I'm obviously addicted!


----------



## mellee (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dixiecup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG i'm so upset!! this is my second birch box..
> 
> i was supposed to get six items and only got two!! they really messed up my order. not to mention i never received the starter or newbie birch box. ugh, disappointed.


What's "the starter or newbie birchbox"?  My second month, too.  I got box 15 last month.  Is there usually a different box for first month than the usual ones?


----------



## serendipity720 (Sep 13, 2012)

I have not gotten and e-mail saying mine has shipped yet and on the birchbox sight it says it hasn't updated in 3 days then call, but I doubt its even shipped yet sense I don't have an e-mail. Anyone else not get an e-mail yet?


----------



## lunadust (Sep 13, 2012)

Last month ups finally updated my shipping on the 12th and said it was still in transit  with ups but when I checked it on usps, it said it was at my local po already and I got it on the 13th. Even if it is an error on birchbox's part, I see no reason to get on their case about it at this point. I'm as impatient as the next person but I know my box will get here and being angry won't get it here quicker.


----------



## JLR594 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HiImDaisy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those of you wondering if the nail polish online is the same as the one in the box, mine was yellow online and dark gray in my box. I am pleased!


 Great!  Thanks for sharing this.  I have some hope that I won't get that ugly color now.


----------



## redfox (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What's "the starter or newbie birchbox"?  My second month, too.  I got box 15 last month.  Is there usually a different box for first month than the usual ones?


I'm assuming she means the first box you get and no, there isn't anything special about it.  In fact, my first box was and is the worst box I've ever gotten from BB.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 13, 2012)

It's just frustrating because in light of the neighbor-klepto-veture, I kind of need to know when my BB is arriving so I can keep my eyes peeled.

On the plus side, I can officially say that Sephora has awesome customer service. My replacement stuff came yesterday!


----------



## redfox (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Melsy17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I definitely think the tracking issues are ups/USPS. I've been stalking my tracking for days and barely had any updates. I checked earlier, and there was nothing for the past 2 days. I checked again (I said I was stalking lol) and like 6 updates were there and what do ya know, out for delivery! So now Im anxious for the mailman.
> 
> Ps... I'm Mel and I'm new, this is my 3rd box and I'm obviously addicted!


Welcome to the Birchbox stalker community.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anodyne (Sep 13, 2012)

Agreed.  I just don't like that it feels as though I'm being BS'd.  I asked the BB rep to tell me the ship date showing on her end after, in her previous e-mail, she said UPS was having issues with updates....she told me she was unable to provide that information.  I HIGHLY doubt that.  When's the last time anyone used any shipping and/or sales software that didn't have dates to go along with shipping/sales orders??

I'll save my anger though; they've still got time before I start shaking my fist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hanging onto a thread of optimism.

Either way, I'm getting a *#(@-ton of samples this month, so it's not like I'll go without if BB takes longer than usual to arrive.  It just drives me mad not being able to see tracking.  I'm OCD like that, heh.



> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last month ups finally updated my shipping on the 12th and said it was still in transit  with ups but when I checked it on usps, it said it was at my local po already and I got it on the 13th. Even if it is an error on birchbox's part, I see no reason to get on their case about it at this point. I'm as impatient as the next person but I know my box will get here and being angry won't get it here quicker.


----------



## evlady (Sep 13, 2012)

My tracking hasn't updated either. I'm about to take a peek at what's in my box! I'm trying so hard not too, but having no idea when it is coming is really making it difficult!!  My shipping has actually only updated a couple of times before I've actually got the box, so I'm not too concerned.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm getting so frustrated by the replies from BB.  When I told them I don't believe my box actually shipped because my friend got her shipping e-mail Mon and got her box yesterday, she said yes but we ship in waves.  I understand that, but I got my e-mail Saturday.  Waves have nothing to do with it.  She said I should be seeing updates sometime after the weekend.  That means it hasn't shipped!  Just tell me that!  I guess on the positive side, at least all of the BB CS people are giving everyone the same crap answers this month instead of the usual nobody communicates let's tell everyone something different.


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 13, 2012)

ok. i got the box that had the Boscia oil-free nightly hydration lotion. it had a sticker on the front that said oil free nightly hydration. so i was curious and peeled the sticker off....under the sticker it said ultra-pure oil free moisture. so im guessing this was not the night lotion? now i love boscia products. i mean they are quite possibly my favorite face care line. but why put a sticker on the tube? if you ran out of a sample just say that there was a substitution right? i still love my birchbox but i kinda feel angry about this...


----------



## petitamour (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, I, for one, did get my box and I had some issues. My twist tie was frayed with runs and my perfume was half empty so I emailed them and I'm getting replacements of both - good enough. This is the second month in a row i've had issues - I feel so awful emailing them! My response was about 24 hours on the dot- way better time then last month. So I just say sit tight - my shipping didn't update until it was on my doorstep so just stick in there, I guess. 

Also to the person who posted a couple days back - my polish has chipped very easily too, and I got the blue as well. I still like it though, just not impressed with the chips.


----------



## mstlcmn (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok. i got the box that had the Boscia oil-free nightly hydration lotion. it had a sticker on the front that said oil free nightly hydration. so i was curious and peeled the sticker off....under the sticker it said ultra-pure oil free moisture. so im guessing this was not the night lotion? now i love boscia products. i mean they are quite possibly my favorite face care line. but why put a sticker on the tube? if you ran out of a sample just say that there was a substitution right? i still love my birchbox but i kinda feel angry about this


 I think sometimes they just are using the packaging from a different product and that's why they put the sticker on it?? I think I got a Kinerase sample like that before


----------



## Ivansmom (Sep 13, 2012)

Birchbox announced a few hours ago that they have acquired Joliebox. Wonder if all the issues this month are because they are spread beyond thin. NYFW and Samplestop and an acquisition... Hopefully this means that we'll get some European brands in future boxes..


----------



## JessP (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ivansmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Birchbox announced a few hours ago that they have acquired Joliebox. Wonder if all the issues this month are because they are spread beyond thin. NYFW and Samplestop and an acquisition...
> 
> Hopefully this means that we'll get some European brands in future boxes..


 Regarding this - interesting article http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-09-13/accel-backed-birchbox-makes-first-purchase-with-joliebox.html

It seems BB only had 40-50 employees in February and now has about 90.


----------



## erinkins (Sep 13, 2012)

I loved your video! So funny!



> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my BB a day early!!! Wooo!
> 
> I got box 11 with a GREEN twistband. yuck. C'est la vie... I did an unboxing video on my Youtube channel if anyone is interested on watching me act a fool. Here is the video, it's obvs spoliery so don't watch unless you want me to ruin it for you. I was 80% satisfied with this months box. (sorry if we are not allowed to post personal bloggie stuff in here, I wasn't sure)


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 13, 2012)

So has anyone else noticed that the cobalt blue matches the Facebook logo?


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ivansmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hopefully this means that we'll get some European brands in future boxes..


 That would certainly tickle my toes!


----------



## classybroad (Sep 13, 2012)

This is color club status update given in box 11.

I posted a full review of all the products in box 11 on my blog [SIZE=medium](Deleted link per [/SIZE]_[SIZE=medium]TERMS OF SERVICE[/SIZE]_[SIZE=medium])[/SIZE]

I really enjoyed this month but WEI was my least favorite and I was missing my perfume.


----------



## ngardner8503 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So has anyone else noticed that the cobalt blue matches the Facebook logo?


I got the cobalt blue....guess this means ill have to try the facebook nails in the future!


----------



## sky595 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok. i got the box that had the Boscia oil-free nightly hydration lotion. it had a sticker on the front that said oil free nightly hydration. so i was curious and peeled the sticker off....under the sticker it said ultra-pure oil free moisture. so im guessing this was not the night lotion? now i love boscia products. i mean they are quite possibly my favorite face care line. but why put a sticker on the tube? if you ran out of a sample just say that there was a substitution right? i still love my birchbox but i kinda feel angry about this...


 I also got this in my box with a sticker over the label--- found it odd, pulled it back, and same thing! In all honesty, I've tried the oil-free nightly hydration before by Boscia and really really liked it. This one? Not so much. It didn't do much for me, and definitely didn't hydrate the way I remember the previous one did. Not saying its complete deception, but I was disappointed with this sample.

Back in February, MyGlam had a similar scandal with the X-Out sticker put on a Cindy Crawford Beauty tube and people went NUTS over it. Its worth asking about, but I'm sure it really is just something with the packaging.


----------



## klutzyleo (Sep 13, 2012)

Honestly when it comes to the sticker thing it's really hard to say what is going on. My grandmother used to work in a factory that made packaging for certain things. If there was a mistake (i.e. different product label, wrong upc, etc) they used stickers to fix the mistake instead of redoing the packaging. I can't say for sure that is what is going on, but there is that chance.


----------



## amidea (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So has anyone else noticed that the cobalt blue matches the Facebook logo?


 i've been wondering why the facebook nail polish was gray and not blue... i would've thought it would be the other way around (facebook is all about blue, and instagram kind of makes things grayish and dark). i'm not really sure what blue has to do with instagram


----------



## xiehan (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i've been wondering why the facebook nail polish was gray and not blue... i would've thought it would be the other way around (facebook is all about blue, and instagram kind of makes things grayish and dark). i'm not really sure what blue has to do with instagram


 Facebook did buy Instagram.


----------



## iugirl13 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last month ups finally updated my shipping on the 12th and said it was still in transit  with ups but when I checked it on usps, it said it was at my local po already and I got it on the 13th. Even if it is an error on birchbox's part, I see no reason to get on their case about it at this point. I'm as impatient as the next person but I know my box will get here and being angry won't get it here quicker.


 I don't really care when my box gets here but I feel like they are putting the blame on someone else here. If my box hasn't shipped yet I wish they would just say that. They've put the blame on USPS MI before and then a few days after that my number updates and guess what the box just got shipped out.

Update: Checked account #2. I got the email on the 10th saying it had been shipped out and I just checked my tracking number and the box hadn't been shipped out until today. This is why I am thinking it is not USPS MI's fault but rather Birchbox's for my first account.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 13, 2012)

Is there a thread yet for "Birchbox Buys Paris-Based Jolie Box"? Talk about unnecessary expansiin. I hope their CS doesn't go down the drain worse tham it has lately.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LeighNJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is box #15. Anyone else get that box?


Me but I haven't received it  yet


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Sep 13, 2012)

I am beyond irritated. My mom got her shipment notification email on the 9th. The tracking info updated today and shows the package was received on the 12th! We live on the West Coast (separately, lol) so she wont get it till the 18th. I got my notice a day later so I am looking at next Wednesday if I am lucky. I hate when they lie. I mean whats the point?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 13, 2012)

funny, my tracking FINALLY updated sometime this evening.

i got the shipment email on monday, but it says my package was received for processing yesterday.

i'll let it slide this one time if they were busy with the joliebox acquisition and NYFW and such, but seriously.


----------



## bells (Sep 13, 2012)

This is what I'm expecting to find. I got the "check back in five days" response as well. IF it ever updates, I full expect to see a departure scan from NY/NJ that day, not on the 8th when I received my email, or the 6th when my credit card was charged. 

This is my second month. I guess this is what I get for BB sending me two boxes and letting me keep both because of shipping snafu.

And I guess what bothers me the most is that there's clearly a lot of us with this issue. Why not send out a blanket email about it? I don't expect BB to track down each and every tracking number that hasn't updated and email those people - but how long does it take to compose and send out a blanket email? Especially since we are all getting the same copypasta response from email CS? It's bad customer service.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 13, 2012)

They posted about the acquisition on their blog: http://blog.birchbox.com/post/31473551793/birchbox-is-now-international


----------



## sky595 (Sep 13, 2012)

So now people who got their shipping emails around the 9th or 10th are having their info updated? Mine was emailed to me on the 7th and still NOTHING. I'll wait until Monday to contact them, but its been more than 5 days for me, and I'm still waiting around...


----------



## Hilde (Sep 13, 2012)

My tracking finally updated! My box should be here on the 18th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm checking every hour lol. COME ON UPDATE!!!! LOL


----------



## Squidling (Sep 13, 2012)

So has anyone else seen this? http://blog.birchbox.com/post/31473551793/birchbox-is-now-international?utm_medium=referral&amp;utm_source=pulsenews


----------



## macstarlite (Sep 13, 2012)

Got my box today and got the blue polish. Its a fun color. I got box #6 I think


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So has anyone else seen this?
> 
> http://blog.birchbox.com/post/31473551793/birchbox-is-now-international?utm_medium=referral&amp;utm_source=pulsenews


 ooOoo, How exciting :]


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 13, 2012)

In the grand scheme of things, does it really with the updating issues? I can understand about wanting to know and being impatient, but it's not worth being in a complete tizz. If something does go wrong, BB has always been good about fixing things.

My second account still hasn't updated since the email Monday, but it will come when it comes.


----------



## artemis76 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am beyond irritated. My mom got her shipment notification email on the 9th. The tracking info updated today and shows the package was received on the 12th! We live on the West Coast (separately, lol) so she wont get it till the 18th. I got my notice a day later so I am looking at next Wednesday if I am lucky. I hate when they lie. I mean whats the point?


 Same here, I got the shipping notice at the crack of dawn on the 10th but it wasn't received by UPSMI until the 12th and won't get here until the 18th, though lately it's been at least a day or two LATER than the proposed delivery date


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the grand scheme of things, does it really with the updating issues? I can understand about wanting to know and being impatient, but it's not worth being in a complete tizz. If something does go wrong, BB has always been good about fixing things.
> 
> My second account still hasn't updated since the email Monday, but it will come when it comes.


 It will comes when it comes that is true, it's the possibility of being misled by a company and told the items shipped when they actually didn't that is the issue. And I would feel that way about anything else I ordered from a company whether it cost $1 or $100. Tell me when it ships, but don't tell me that is has shipped if it hasn't shipped.


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It will comes when it comes that is true, it's the possibility of being misled by a company and told the items shipped when they actually didn't that is the issue. And I would feel that way about anything else I ordered from a company whether it cost $1 or $100. Tell me when it ships, but don't tell me that is has shipped if it hasn't shipped.


Totally agree there, I just don't know if there's enough evidence that they are lying to us yet, you know? Some users have shared experiences that show it could be UPS's fault.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Sep 13, 2012)

I did just see on the USPS site that there was a spam alert for "BOGUS E-MAILS SENT TO POSTAL CUSTOMERS"

https://postalinspectors.uspis.gov/radDocs/consumer/SpamAlert.pdf

it's mainly about faux email updates and whatnot, but there is a far-reaching chance it could have something to do with their tracking system? Although, BBs tracking numbers start with UPS MI, so.... in that case, beware of bogus!

PS. yes, I realized I argued around in a circle, but I figured it was entertaining enough to share. Plus you can never be too safe with spam.


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 13, 2012)

> In the grand scheme of things, does it really with the updating issues? I can understand about wanting to know and being impatient, but it's not worth being in a complete tizz. If something does go wrong, BB has always been good about fixing things. My second account still hasn't updated since the email Monday, but it will come when it comes.


 Personally, I just don't like being told things that are not true. Like "Your box has shipped."


----------



## ashleyanner (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Personally, I just don't like being told things that are not true. Like "Your box has shipped."


 I can see what you mean.  Received my shipping email on the 10th, nothing updated until today and I noticed it said "Package received for processing" (which I take as "Hey the company dropped off your package to be shipped and it's in our hands now") on the 12th...two days after they supposedly shipped it.  I mean, it'll get here when it gets here...I'm not too worried about how long it'll take, but don't flat out lie to us and then blame it on UPS/USPS.  We're a little smarter than the average bear.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 14, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* 



I got my BB a day early!!! Wooo!

I got box 11 with a GREEN twistband. yuck. C'est la vie... I did an unboxing video on my Youtube channel if anyone is interested on watching me act a fool. Here is the video, it's obvs spoliery so don't watch unless you want me to ruin it for you. I was 80% satisfied with this months box. (sorry if we are not allowed to post personal bloggie stuff in here, I wasn't sure) 


Quote:

Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I loved your video! So funny!

Thank you lady  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I never know what is going to come out of my mouth! LOL I am glad you enjoyed it. It was my first video unboxing, so I was nervous. Thank you for watching it.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm still really psyched to be off the waiting list. But my box hasn't shipped yet, so I have no idea what I'll be getting. I keep checking my inbox and re-logging into the BB site to make sure. *twidles thumbs*


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Regarding this - interesting article http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-09-13/accel-backed-birchbox-makes-first-purchase-with-joliebox.html
> 
> It seems BB only had 40-50 employees in February and now has about 90.


And they're hiring! which means that they're going to get bigger!


----------



## amidea (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Facebook did buy Instagram.


 haha oops i completely forgot about that.  still doesn't explain why a status update is gray though.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who couldn't tell alot of these gals apart? I mean they all look EXACTLY the same...hardly any (size &amp; style) diversity. Perhaps that is why their spoiler picks are usually targeted to thin white women. I hope I don't catch shit for this, (it's just my opinion) but I mean come on! It's like an office of clones! Maybe it's just my negative attitude, but I did not see a single "plus-size" woman on their team. meh. Hope I didn't offend or piss anyone off





> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well...here is Birchbox's 2 year Anniversary celebration....:
> 
> ...


 

 Am I the only one who enjoyed that video?

There's no need for this negative attitude. What they did was done out of good intentions and meant to be a way for everyone to share in their joy and gratefulness of having made it to two years.  From judging by the choregraphy, it looks like they made the video in one take, which is no easy feat.  Plus, I didn't think they all looked like models. They looked like well-groomed and happy people, which not-so-coincidentally makes people look beautiful.   Plus, they probably have great skin because have access to all sorts of beauty products to use/"test out" or because they're wearing make up. Besides, if they've spent months coordinating the staff and working on the video, I'm sure everyone wanted to look their best.

Moving onto the claim that they don't have diversity in body shape. They did have plus-size women in the video.  Granted, none of them were obese, but there were definitely different body shapes present.  0:46, 1:12, 1:26, 1:46, 2:23, 2:30,  and 2:41 all moments where there is diversity of body form.  These women have my body-type who look like healthy, beautiful full-bodied women. I feel really weird pointing out those women, but I wanted to throw in my two cents about this supposed lack of diversity because I think that Birchbox really had the best intentions of thanking us for their success. Why can't we just leave it at that? 

(And, yes, consider your shit caught.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## dolceloure (Sep 14, 2012)

According to UPS MI, my September birchbox was supposed to be delivered today (the 13th), but nothing came for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In fact, I just checked online, and there hasn't been any update since September 8th. I emailed BB to ask them what gives...hopefully I'll hear from them soon.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Sep 14, 2012)

i intentionally didnt read this thread as much this month just to see if it impacted how i feel about my box.  i even stopped tracking my box.  i eventually forgot about the box and it came yesterday. i was so happy to see the surprise.  i not thrilled with all my items, but i feel a lot less negative about it when im not comparing it to others.  this is just my opinion.


----------



## megm0509 (Sep 14, 2012)

I am new to BB and am anxiously awaiting my first box.  How do you know what number box your getting?


----------



## Meghan Coulter (Sep 14, 2012)

I got my notice on the 10th, and my USPS whatever just got updated to say that they have received my package.  Today.  It just is sad that they told me the box shipped Monday and obviously didn't.

I almost wish I could kick in 2 or so dollars for better shipping.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 14, 2012)

Just fyi, I checked my mom's account (which had a shipping email sent monday september 10 and had not updated as of last night), well, this morning it updated and guess what--it didn't have anything on it before september 12th which was Wednesday!  I think they sent out shipping emails prematurely based on this.  I mean, really?  If it shipped the 10th then why didn't it have any activity before the 12th!  And also, her account is showing different products now than before.  The different ones aren't allowing feedback and some of the original ones which showed feedback days ago aren't even there.  What the hell!  Oh, and according to her account she's getting 12 products...yea they need to fix something!


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 14, 2012)

Interesting note: the polish in my single-item picture along the bottom has changed to match the box. Before, the box was rose gold and the single pic yellow. They are now both rose gold.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just fyi, I checked my mom's account (which had a shipping email sent monday september 10 and had not updated as of last night), well, this morning it updated and guess what--it didn't have anything on it before september 12th which was Wednesday!  I think they sent out shipping emails prematurely based on this.  I mean, really?  If it shipped the 10th then why didn't it have any activity before the 12th!  And also, her account is showing different products now than before.  The different ones aren't allowing feedback and some of the original ones which showed feedback days ago aren't even there.  What the hell!  Oh, and according to her account she's getting 12 products...yea they need to fix something!


 This was my point.  Send me an e-mail that says *YOUR BOX HAS SHIPPED* and I expect that to mean it has.  My tracking updating saying it was received by the shipper on the 12th, 4 days after I received my e-mail.  That's what I told BB when they gave me the boxes ship in waves crap, and it should update over the weekend, 10 days after they told me it shipped.  I told them I don't care if it doesn't ship by the 10th, but I would like my info to be more accurate.  And I don't cut them a break because of NYFW or the jolie box thing because their shipping/cs people have nothing to do with that.  We had a huge convention this week in Chicago, but we all had to make sure our work was still getting done.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting note: the polish in my single-item picture along the bottom has changed to match the box. Before, the box was rose gold and the single pic yellow. They are now both rose gold.


 That's weird, because both my box and the pic below showed the yellow.  Now the pic below of the individual contents shows the rose gold, but the box pic is yellow.  I'm probably getting the yellow.


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I somehow knew I would  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's not that I didn't enjoy the video, because I thought it was well executed and very appropriate. Since I am entitled to an opinion, I was merely stating that I couldn't really relate to anyone I saw on their staff. I didn't see an "obese" person (sorry I am "obese" and not just regular fat, I like cake), person with different/unique colored hair, piercings, tattoos, etc. They all looked like cookie cutter clones IN MY OPINION. I am glad you felt like you could relate to them, which is probably why you enjoyed the video so much. I am not cancelling my sub just because they don't hire fellow fat people... maybe they hid all of the obese employees in the warehouse/closets? Once again, I was just stating my opinion, it doesn't matter if it's right, wrong or if it gives anyone negative feelings. 

To sum it up for you, I just didn't feel represented by any of their staff. From what I have been reading online, a lot of other people felt the same way as I do? Coincidence?


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 14, 2012)

My box hasn't changed box 27, got a email on 10th, still no tracking updates, my box has that ugly dark blue gunmetal color, and where it shows you what your getting the polish was yellow now it's the rose gold! Hope they send me the rose gold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cskeiser (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box hasn't changed box 27, got a email on 10th, still no tracking updates, my box has that ugly dark blue gunmetal color, and where it shows you what your getting the polish was yellow now it's the rose gold! Hope they send me the rose gold


 My tracking FINALLY updated today... delivery on the 18th... boo....really curious to know my polish color, because mine has also now switched from yellow to rose gold and shows the cobalt in the smaller photo....


----------



## lunadust (Sep 14, 2012)

Boooooo still no update for me.


----------



## PAsh (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was my point.  Send me an e-mail that says *YOUR BOX HAS SHIPPED* and I expect that to mean it has.  My tracking updating saying it was received by the shipper on the 12th, 4 days after I received my e-mail.  That's what I told BB when they gave me the boxes ship in waves crap, and it should update over the weekend, 10 days after they told me it shipped.  I told them I don't care if it doesn't ship by the 10th, but I would like my info to be more accurate.  And I don't cut them a break because of NYFW or the jolie box thing because their shipping/cs people have nothing to do with that.  We had a huge convention this week in Chicago, but we all had to make sure our work was still getting done.


My shipping notice came in LAST thursday 9/6/12. Nothing has updated, lord knows it is at the bottom of the shipping barrel in a warehouse somewhere...I think my GB (which begins shipping next week) will prolly arrive before...

On the other hand, my second BB box sent me an email on Mon 9/10, and they actually sent it out on 9/12, since that's when it updated.. Hopefully it will get here today or tomorrow....but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 14, 2012)

I just got another e-mail from BB telling me my tracking has updated.  They said it left their hands on the 8th when they sent me the shipping e-mail, and UPS MI received it on the 12th.  Really? Doubtful.  She said they're working to make sure the upload issues don't happen again.  It's supposed to deliver on Tuesday.  On another note, I tracked my niece's box to see if she got hers since she changed her address to school this month.  It shows the box in 2 places on the same day, and that it went to MO, then to IL, then back to MO before finally getting to her in IN.  I think shipping regular mail would get the boxes to their destinations faster.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 14, 2012)

For those wanting to see Julep's Gunta and Color Club's Insta-this for comparison:

Gunta (left) Insta-this (right)





Please ignore the fact that I swatched them on a post it.  My nails were just painted the day before and I didn't want to undo it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You can definitely see Gunta is a little darker.  On the nails, Gunta looks almost navy.  Hope this helps.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!


 Also, here's a photo I took of them side by side and swatched on a post it:


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 14, 2012)

Like most of y'all I got my shipping notice on the 10th and my tracking info updated a day or two ago, with expected delivery on the 17th. However, the package seems to have disappeared since the 11th - it was received for processing but doesn't seem to have left NY yet. The past 2 times the info has updated with 1 or 2 days of the initial processing date and had reached TX already. I guess if the status page is still stuck on the 11th by Monday I'll email Birchbox about it. Who knows, maybe my box will just show up in my mailbox early like it did last time.


----------



## fanchette (Sep 14, 2012)

My Box picture changed this morning.

I'm getting Box 18-

Three q-tips on a card

twistband

color club

lara bar

dr jart

benefit face wash/polish packets

It was showing in the preview pic a bosica product that I couldn't ID, but that I was really excited for, Now there is a distinct space where that product used to sit on my picture.

I though that extra product was my prize for getting a box with a lara bar AND qtips -the last two months "greatest hits" 

Guess I was wrong haha


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 14, 2012)

I do think they were right about it being a UPS issue...my tracking number didn't update until today, but its out for delivery right now. Usually takes about 4 days to get here, and it left NJ on the 12th.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, here's a photo I took of them side by side and swatched on a post it:


Thank you!! I'm getting the grey polish (according to my box pic) but I think the blue is gorgeous! Just got my six month discount, might have to buy the blue!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Sep 14, 2012)

> I somehow knew I would  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not that I didn't enjoy the video, because I thought it was well executed and very appropriate. Since I am entitled to an opinion, I was merely stating that I couldn't really relate to anyone I saw on their staff. I didn't see an "obese" person (sorry I am "obese" and not just regular fat, I like cake), person with different/unique colored hair, piercings, tattoos, etc. They all looked like cookie cutter clones IN MY OPINION. I am glad you felt like you could relate to them, which is probably why you enjoyed the video so much. I am not cancelling my sub just because they don't hire fellow fat people... maybe they hid all of the obese employees in the warehouse/closets? Once again, I was just stating my opinion, it doesn't matter if it's right, wrong or if it gives anyone negative feelings.Â  To sum it up for you, I just didn't feel represented by any of their staff. From what I have been reading online, a lot of other people felt the same way as I do? Coincidence?Â :biggrin:


 I didn't notice any "obese" ( I hate that word along with ALL other labels. Labels are for products not people) either.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Sep 14, 2012)

I just got my 20% off for my 3 month anniversary.. do you get one for 6 months? is it still 20%?


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Sep 14, 2012)

Soo I guess I am getting box 18 and supposedly it shipped on Sept 10. It's now the 14th and my shipping is still isn't updated. My picture under "box" on my account has changed. It no longer includes whatever Boscia face wash I was supposed to be getting. So I'm thinking they didn't get the item from Boscia since it was never loaded on the site and maybe they were waiting on it to send box 18 out. Kinda shady. I'm not mad and going to cancel my BB or anything just annoyed because I've never been able to try anything from that brand. I think Boscia must have had issues getting their samples to BB this month....ie: packaging snafus on a few previous posts I saw.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Sep 14, 2012)

> I just got my 20% off for my 3 month anniversary.. do you get one for 6 months? is it still 20%?


 Yes I got my 6 month code for my 2nd account today and it's 20% I also received 20% for 9 months on my main account.


----------



## PAsh (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i intentionally didnt read this thread as much this month just to see if it impacted how i feel about my box.  i even stopped tracking my box.  i eventually forgot about the box and it came yesterday. i was so happy to see the surprise.  i not thrilled with all my items, but i feel a lot less negative about it when im not comparing it to others.  this is just my opinion.


Yes, I can second that. Prior to me discovering all these "spoilers" on MUT or other sites, I was also so happy and looking forward to my Birchbox every month, but I guess boredom got the best of me. After 6 months of 1 Birchbox, I found out that you can actually open another subscription, so I did, with the July Glamour Box, and may be it's karma (LOL), but I got two identical boxes! SO much for wishing that I'd get an array of samples.

After that, there was no turning back. I am not all subbed out (SS,GB,MyGlam,Cravebox,2BBs)...and i think i spend too much time obsessing over the boxes' journey from warehouse to my home....

With all that said, I'm glad I discovered MUT.


----------



## Linnake (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my 20% off for my 3 month anniversary.. do you get one for 6 months? is it still 20%?


 I got a 3,6, and 9 but not everyone is getting them? This is one of those no rhyme or reason things with Birchbox.  I think there explanation for people not getting them was that they were going into Span folders? So just check you spam if you haven't gotten it!


----------



## PAsh (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a 3,6, and 9 but not everyone is getting them? This is one of those no rhyme or reason things with Birchbox.  I think there explanation for people not getting them was that they were going into Span folders? So just check you spam if you haven't gotten it!


Yes, me too. 20% off for 3,6, and 9 months anniversary, for the 1 year, I got the promo points if I buy the 1 year sub (110 points for the sub, and an extra 110 or 100..i forgot), a keychain, and now a 25% promo code.


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 14, 2012)

OK, so glad I am not the only one with shipping issues! I e-mailed BB and they said it was because of a technical error at Mail Innovations. I got my notice that it had shipped on 09/07, contacted BB on 09/12, still no update on shipping as of today. So I contact BB again and ask what is up. This is their response:

*Audrey, Sep 14 10:55 am (EDT):*

Hi Bernadette,

I'm so sorry that your tracking information has not updated yet. Thank you so much for your patience! Rest assured all boxes are out the door, in transit, and will be in your care shortly.

Unfortunately it is taking a bit more time that usual for boxes to travel from our warehouse to Mail Innovations.

Your tracking information will be uploading shortly and if for any reason you do not receive your Birchbox, please let us know! We will make sure to reship it for you.

If you have any questions in the meantime, please don't hesitate to give us a call toll free at 877-487-7272.

xo

Audrey
Birchbox | Operations Associate
230 Park Ave South, 12th Floor | New York, NY 10003
p. 877.487.7272

*I am definitely cancelling this month. I have given BB more than enough chances to right the wrongs, especially after they sent me the box that had the expired moisturizing packets. Do you guys think I am being too harsh??*


----------



## imakraziebubble (Sep 14, 2012)

Weight (lbs.):
0.5360
Projected Delivery Date:
Sep 13 2012
       






Delivery Confirmation Information

  Date/Time
Event Name
Location
11 Sep 2012 12:45 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
HOUSTON, TX 
Date
Description
Location
Sep 11 2012 Ready for post office entry Coppell, TX Sep 11 2012 Package received by dest MI facility Coppell, TX Sep 8 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Sep 7 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Sep 7 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 

i am beyond annoyed with this. I still have not received my box and it has been sitting in Coppell for 3 days. Coppell is only 2.5 hours away from me.


----------



## imakraziebubble (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, so glad I am not the only one with shipping issues! I e-mailed BB and they said it was because of a technical error at Mail Innovations. I got my notice that it had shipped on 09/07, contacted BB on 09/12, still no update on shipping as of today. So I contact BB again and ask what is up. This is their response:
> 
> ...


 i dont think you are. The only reason i am still a member is because I have quite a few points and am waiting till my 6month mark so i can get my discount and use all my points. The just have poor quality and have gone down every month since i joined. So I'm with you on this!!!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for everyone answering my question!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Totally agree there, I just don't know if there's enough evidence that they are lying to us yet, you know? Some users have shared experiences that show it could be UPS's fault


 I also work in shipping, I actually work for UPS - there is a chance birchbox is NOT lying!  Many shippers do what's called "dropped trailors" meaning they drop off an empty truck and the shipper then loads the truck, the shipping company comes to pick up the filled truck.  Said truck could sit in the shipping company's yard for a few days!  As the end customer we have been provided with a tracking number by the shipper since they DID send the shipment out.  But since that shipment is still sitting on that truck in the origin facilty, as the customer no tracking data will show!


----------



## Squidling (Sep 14, 2012)

Totally random, but I noticed your post-it note is Philadelphia Multi-Cultural Affairs and I used to work with them, lol! Are you in Philly too?



> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those wanting to see Julep's Gunta and Color Club's Insta-this for comparison:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 14, 2012)

Kristin, I did, so I think you will. Sorry, I didn't answer you above, I am just so mad right now.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally random, but I noticed your post-it note is Philadelphia Multi-Cultural Affairs and I used to work with them, lol! Are you in Philly too?


Yes!  I'm in Philly--used to work down in center city but now I work in Fox Chase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I do PR so I'm sure I got this at an event somewhere.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I somehow knew I would  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 
I'm sorry it sounded like you couldn't be entitled to your opinion.  It just annoyed me that the only two comments about the video were negative, and out of all the things a person could comment on about the video (the thought put into the video, the cuteness, the unique insider video of how the company is run, etc) they make a comment about its political-correctness. 

I do see what you mean by the people lacking colored hair, piercings, and tattoos, but I figure that's probably because Birchbox has a dress code or they want to look like young professionals.  Anyways, I am sorry you couldn't relate to the video.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 14, 2012)

Got my shipping notice the 10th. Still nothing. just the screen saying if your number doesn't update in 2-3 days notify shipper. I caved and peeked at my box. I am getting box #13. My bosica product is still shown in the pic and i'm excited about all the products in the box. I emailed them and they got back to me quickly saying if it doesn't update in 5 days let them know and they have recorded my info in case they need to send a replacement box. Haven't heard that line before, which makes me worry, lol. The only problem i've ever had before was my oscar de la renta perfume was empty and my box smelled wonderful. They were out, so they gave me 100pts instead. (which was cool because I have the same perfume in a bigger bottle from SS). The latest I've ever gotten my box was the 13th and that was last month.


----------



## spwest (Sep 14, 2012)

So just thought I'd throw this out there- I emailed them yesterday about my tracking number, got an email back today that just said "Thanks for writing.  Your tracking information is showing up and you should receive your box soon." 

I got my email on the 8th, and according to the (newly available) tracking information, my package didn't ship until the 12th.  I've been with them for 15 months and have always consistently received my box on the 10th or 11th without fail.  Hopefully this incident will be isolated to this month. 

Also, I see a lot of mention about these anniversary discount codes, I never got one!!  Does anyone know if that's something they only do for ppl with an annual sub.? 

I think it may be time to try something new-suggestions?  How's the glambag compare?


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 14, 2012)

What do y'all think about the Jouer Matte Moisturizing Tint? Trying to decide if I should get it with my points/coupon! =)

...OR, for those who got the Wei to Go, how light is the light? Would I be better off with the medium, I wonder?


----------



## astokes (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do y'all think about the Jouer Matte Moisturizing Tint? Trying to decide if I should get it with my points/coupon! =)


My mom got it in her box but it was a little too light for her but it was a perfect match for me.

It's not dewy like the Luminizing Moisture Tint. It still has a tiny bit of shimmer. Not very noticeable IMO.

I prefer the LMT, but if you like a more matte look then go for it. : )


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do y'all think about the Jouer Matte Moisturizing Tint? Trying to decide if I should get it with my points/coupon! =)
> 
> ...OR, for those who got the Wei to Go, how light is the light? Would I be better off with the medium, I wonder?


email them (Jouer). They'll send you samples so you can try the MMT! I really like their LMT, so I'm trying out a few colors of the MMT to see what I think..


----------



## GinaM (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box hasn't changed box 27, got a email on 10th, still no tracking updates, my box has that ugly dark blue gunmetal color, and where it shows you what your getting the polish was yellow now it's the rose gold! Hope they send me the rose gold


  This happened to me too!!!  Under my account my September Box Photo was showing the yellow/green polish and now it's showing the Rose Gold!!! Crossing my fingers for the rose gold!


----------



## macstarlite (Sep 14, 2012)

My tint actually matched me perfectly but the shimmer(even tho tiny) threw me of b/c im like.....why is matte even in the name?


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Sep 14, 2012)

My tracking still wont update, even though I got the email on Monday, and the tracking number showed up in my Account Settings last Thursday.

At least I got my Julep polish lovers mystery box today...


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *imakraziebubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weight (lbs.):
> 0.5360
> ...


 I live down in Kemah and this is exactly what mine says, as well!  Except the Shipment Info was in Dallas!  I am keeping my fingers crossed for today, though!  Nice to see fellow Texans!  We should get a Houston MeetUp Swap going!


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 14, 2012)

I will email them! Great idea!

SO, I got $74 worth of product for free with my 9 month coupon and points. I went with:

Wei To Go Sleepover Kit in medium (I really want to try a CC cream, and this is the most economical way to do so!)

stila in the garden palette (So torn between this one and in the moment, but this one had more variety of colors!)

Color Club in Insta-This

Zoya Lotus

Yay!


----------



## ashleyanner (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> email them (Jouer). They'll send you samples so you can try the MMT! I really like their LMT, so I'm trying out a few colors of the MMT to see what I think..


 Have you emailed them twice?  I've asked for samples once already and received the glosses, lip treatment, and LMT...great samples, but I'd be afraid to ask again to try the MMT.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes!  I'm in Philly--used to work down in center city but now I work in Fox Chase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I do PR so I'm sure I got this at an event somewhere.


 Yay! i'm from Philly too!


----------



## Ineri218 (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Personally, I just don't like being told things that are not true. Like "Your box has shipped."


Thats how I feel. I usually receive my box at least 2 days after I receive my email. Well its Friday and no box. I'm in NY and it does not take 5 days for my box to arrive.


----------



## americanclassic (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeahh this is getting kind of annoying. I its been like a week since BB said it shipped out, but my tracking info is still nonexistent. Hopefully it shipped out and it hasn't updated..


----------



## aleeeshuh (Sep 14, 2012)

I got the same exact reponse



> Originally Posted by *RehamMohamed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my email saying it shipped on the 10th and just like mostly everyone, no tracking info has been updated. i emailed BB yesterday and this is what they sent back:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From a New Yorkers perspective. Most offices downtown, midtown, east side, tribeca, park avenue, 5Th avenue, Madison avenue.  They look more like models and GQ.

Now if they were located in Williamsburg, Brooklyn I would say hey where's the tattoos and piercings? lol


----------



## drk51284 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thinking about getting the Deborah Lippmann Hard Rock Base &amp; Top Coat and the "Stripper to Go" with my 6 month 20% anniversary code  - thoughts?

I haven't tried either, but I'm intrigued by the "stripper to go" since I'm planning a long trip to Europe and thought it'd be nice to take along with me.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! i'm from Philly too!


Yay!  Just curious Philly girls--after your box ships, how long does it usually take for you to get it?

I have been with BB since Feb 2012 and up until June I would get my box within about 3 days after I got the shipping email. 

Now it usually takes almost a full week.  I hate the MI warehouse ours goes to cause they take so long!  Drives me crazy when

I see BB subbers in California getting their's within 2 or 3 days.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same exact reponse


 yeah my response said this:

Hi Quene,

I'm so sorry that your tracking information has not updated yet. Thank you so much for your patience! Rest assured all boxes are out the door, in transit, and will be in your care shortly.

Unfortunately it is taking a bit more time than usual for boxes to travel from our warehouse to Mail Innovations.

Your tracking information will be uploading shortly and if for any reason you do not receive your Birchbox, please let us know! We will make sure to reship it for you.

If you have any questions in the meantime, please don't hesitate to give us a call toll free at 877-487-7272.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 14, 2012)

Sooo my mom just got her box today, she got her shipping email the same day as me, Monday. Without fail, she always gets hers before I get mine. My tracking still hasn't updated but I'm going to try to be super patient and if I see nothing in tracking and nothing in my mailbox by Friday, I'll have to contact Birchbox. I'm doing great this month with keeping my box a surprise, I just hope I can hold out for another week, haha.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yay!  Just curious Philly girls--after your box ships, how long does it usually take for you to get it?
> ...


 It depends on how long it takes for usps to pick it up. Sometimes I get it in 4 days and sometimes it sits for days without moving. Before they changed shipping procedures, it only took 1-2 days.


----------



## Linabunnie (Sep 14, 2012)

My box should have been here yesterday. Im really annoyed because nothings even showing up on Usps's end yet. Ugghhhhhh!!! At this point im GLAD I cancelled.

Results for 9102969011966041009289                Help           



 Print
  PackageID:
MI12003bb2909192
Sequence Number:
040880908121334827
Zip Code:
94080
Weight (lbs.):
0.6340
Projected Delivery Date:
Sep 13 2012
        Date
Description
Location
Sep 8 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Sep 7 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Sep 7 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 


You entered: 9102969011966041009289
  Delivery status information is not available for your item via this web site. A return receipt after mailing may be available through your local Post Office.


----------



## Ahal1305 (Sep 14, 2012)

My box always used to get here by the 10th of the month. Late last month &amp; now my tracking # still shows NOTHING!!!! Ugh!


----------



## Hilde (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> email them (Jouer). They'll send you samples so you can try the MMT! I really like their LMT, so I'm trying out a few colors of the MMT to see what I think..


 I want to try the MMT too and sent them an email a few days back, but they haven't replied. How fast did they reply to you?


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 14, 2012)

Well I sort of caved. I found my self on the Birchbox site but only managed to rule out things I knew I didn't want to see in my box. I managed to escape the tili bag again, as well as the larabar and fashion tape. I know eventually I'll probably get all three of them, but happy to know it's not this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Sep 14, 2012)

Singing the same tune as most everyone else - UPS MI still says "Tracking information for this piece is unavailable at this time" (received email on Monday). I'm not sure it's worth it for me to email Birchbox since they seem to be sending out the same email to everyone else regarding this issue. I really want to look at this positively but I'm getting a bit annoyed.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 14, 2012)

My birchbox should get here today, which is earlier than what the ups site showed. I'm excited to receive it. Maybe subs are having a bad month. I know myglam was shipping late too apparently.


----------



## imakraziebubble (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live down in Kemah and this is exactly what mine says, as well!  Except the Shipment Info was in Dallas!  I am keeping my fingers crossed for today, though!  Nice to see fellow Texans!  We should get a Houston MeetUp Swap going!


 Most definitely. I'm hoping that the tracking just hasn't updated and they did send them out today. We shall see when i get home from work this evening. I loveKemah. Haven't been in a few years tho but it sounds like a plan!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It depends on how long it takes for usps to pick it up. Sometimes I get it in 4 days and sometimes it sits for days without moving. Before they changed shipping procedures, it only took 1-2 days.


same here.  It seems the new normal for me is 5 or 6 days, but I'm sure that's due in part to getting my shipping notice on either fridays or saturdays lately.  Obviously I lose that day cause of Sunday so I'd prob get it sooner if it shipped on a Monday


----------



## jaimelesmots (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spwest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So just thought I'd throw this out there- I emailed them yesterday about my tracking number, got an email back today that just said "Thanks for writing.  Your tracking information is showing up and you should receive your box soon."
> 
> ...


 I'm an annual subscriber and I've gotten both my 3 month, 6 month, and 9 month 9 (today) anniversary codes. I would email them about it, but make sure to check your spam folder first, I've heard that a lot of people find them there.

Hope that helps


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my 20% off for my 3 month anniversary.. do you get one for 6 months? is it still 20%?


 I got a 20% off today for my 9 months and i did get a 20% of for my 6 months.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 14, 2012)

My tracking update still hasnt updated either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i got my beauty army box in the mail today and I never get it before BB. And I'm getting box 18, i just saw that they changed the picture and the boscia isnt showing up anymore, I was actually excited to try that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hopefully it gets here next week.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a 20% off today for my 9 months and i did get a 20% of for my 6 months.


Same here.


----------



## amidea (Sep 14, 2012)

i think it could be a problem with ups and not birchbox.  i was tracking a package (completely unrelated to birchbox) and the whole time it said the delivery date was wednesday, but nothing updated after tuesday and it just now finally updated to being out for delivery today, with nothing happening between 9/11 and 9/14.  i have no idea if this is related at all our our shipping issues, but maybe ups is having problems.   but whoever's problem it is, i'm really not enjoying the fact that my tracking number has gone 7 days without even showing a package being registered...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you emailed them twice?  I've asked for samples once already and received the glosses, lip treatment, and LMT...great samples, but I'd be afraid to ask again to try the MMT.


 Yep! I emailed them to ask if I wear the LMT in x shade, what shade would I be in the MMT and if I could try it.



> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to try the MMT too and sent them an email a few days back, but they haven't replied. How fast did they reply to you?


Pretty quickly, but I already had someone's direct email from the last time I got samples.


----------



## wmb07 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks so much for being in touch, and I'm so sorry for the trouble!!!

Due to a technical error at Mail Innovations it is taking a few extra days for the tracking to upload. We've been assured that your box is on its way and that there's no cause for concern! If you do not see that information update within the next 5 business days please reach back out to us and we'll be happy to send a replacement.

Thank you in advance for your patience and understanding. I hope you'll love your September Birchbox-- check out this video for a sneak peek: http://birch.ly/P3ZzQZ!

Have a great weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Very best,

Sonia 
Birchbox | Operations Associate

Note:  I think they spent entirely too much time making that anniversary video and not enough time ensuring those that are supporting them are going to be satisified.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just watched the video and I thought it was cute. They seemed to put a lot of work into making it and to enjoy making it . I also thought they had a diverse looking group of employees. There were more white women in the video, but diversity isn't just about weight, gender, nationality.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi guys , new user here ... Well sort of ... I always lurk the myglam and BB threads but never reply... Finally decided to make an account today only to realize my email was already in use.. Apparently I was a short lived member over 7 years ago when I was 15 years old.. Hence the weird user name and courtney love icon 



I'm going to work on changing that LOL ... I actually got a really good laugh out of it.

ANYWAY, hello  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just got my BB today, and was annoyed to get the Larabar and Hair Tie (which doesnt even work for my hair since my hair is super thick!!). I'm annoyed because these are REPEATS FOR ME !!! everybody is dreading getting the larabars and I thought I was safe because I had gotten one a while ago (I'm a sub for about a year and a half). Has anyone else had a repeat experience that BB responded to? I have a feeling they won't really care since this is some sort of different collection or flavor or whatnot. 

Also, I've never gotten any type of coupon code! And I've checked my spam folders... All i've gotten was a magnet, a bracelet, and that keychain on my "anniversaries".


----------



## l0ser_dust (Sep 14, 2012)

Also, anyone know how I can change my signature?? Freaking embarassing LOL


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi guys , new user here ... Well sort of ... I always lurk the myglam and BB threads but never reply... Finally decided to make an account today only to realize my email was already in use.. Apparently I was a short lived member over 7 years ago when I was 15 years old.. Hence the weird user name and courtney love icon
> 
> ...


I've got no advice on changing things, but I'm cracking up over here. Omg, why are we so angsty when we're 15?

I'd email BB and tell them you got another lara bar. They will probably say it's a different flavor. NO MORE FOOD!


----------



## gemstone (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi guys , new user here ... Well sort of ... I always lurk the myglam and BB threads but never reply... Finally decided to make an account today only to realize my email was already in use.. Apparently I was a short lived member over 7 years ago when I was 15 years old.. Hence the weird user name and courtney love icon
> 
> ...


 1.  All the boxes got hair ties

2.  Have you gotten a larabar before or the larabar uber? they are considered different products, and I have gotten both.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah more than likely they won't do anything about it :/ and hahaha I have noooo idea ! But that quotation is just not okay ... No idea why 15 year old me would even like something like that =P


----------



## l0ser_dust (Sep 14, 2012)

I figure that's why they most likely won't do anything about it... I checked back on previous boxes and have gotten the regular larabar. So I guess whoever hasn't gotten a Larabar yet now has two to dread! =p


----------



## PAsh (Sep 14, 2012)

Just got my box. I think it is box #15. I LOVE the Caudalie sample, it's a very generous size sample!

Here's every thing in my box:

Dr.Jart BB Cream--iiffy, but will try it out. Those Boscia BB left my face pasty gray in hue...kinda zombie-like.

Twistband in Red- my pic shows a yellow one, but i guess it is just a generic box photo.

Color Club Polish- gray color as shown in my box pic, but the individual product below shows the metallic pink color.

Benefit be radiant- face wash and scrub...tried before, and was not too thrill about them. They are ok, nothing wow.

Tili Zip bag- I love these, I can put my make up in them for on the go.

That's all. I am now waiting for my main sub's box (box 3)...ugh..the game continues!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box. I think it is box #15. I LOVE the Caudalie sample, it's a very generous size sample!
> 
> ...


I loooove Dr Jart's! It's not grey-hued at all.

and yeah, the default pic is the pink color but the color in the box photo is supposedly what we'll be getting.

NO idea where my BB is...


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, anyone know how I can change my signature?? Freaking embarassing LOL


 Under the banner at the top of the page, you'll see the Search bar and next to the Search bar  you will see your profile name, click on it and it will take you to your profile.  Once there, under the Search bar, you can click on the 'Edit Community Profile' button and edit whatever that you need!  I hope that this helps!


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 14, 2012)

i remember that one with my glam! one of the reasons i stopped my sub! i was not as happy with this sample either...well let's see what happens with their additon of joliebox...i hope it means more european items!


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Singing the same tune as most everyone else - UPS MI still says "Tracking information for this piece is unavailable at this time" (received email on Monday). I'm not sure it's worth it for me to email Birchbox since they seem to be sending out the same email to everyone else regarding this issue. I really want to look at this positively but I'm getting a bit annoyed.


 Ditto. And there is really no use in emailing Birchbox. This exact same thing happened to me last month, and I got the exact same email then.


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah my response said this:
> 
> ...


 So....why is it taking longer for the boxes to travel from their warehouse to Mail Innovations? And if the boxes haven't made it to MI yet, then why are they considered shipped? Grrr.


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So....why is it taking longer for the boxes to travel from their warehouse to Mail Innovations? And if the boxes haven't made it to MI yet, then why are they considered shipped? Grrr.


 They'd be considered shipped if they left the BB warehouse. As someone who used to work for USPS pointed out a page or two back, it apparently often happens where they'll load trucks but then not unpack them for days.


----------



## Christy327 (Sep 14, 2012)

I just got mine.  It was a box i went crazy for.  Their hair ties they keep sending me are just not for my hair and a wasted item for me.  I wasn't expecting tea in a makeup box at all..I subsribe to 4 other boxes trying to find out which box to eliminate birchbox might be it.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 14, 2012)

If anyone doesn't like their Juicy Couture Viva La Fleur perfume please PM me! I don't really have much to trade right now, but I would gladly pay the shipping cost.


----------



## Abhivanth (Sep 14, 2012)

Freaking out a bit - according to tracking, my BB has been in my local post office since the 12th, and it's the 14th and I haven't gotten it. I really hope it comes tomorrow....

So far this box was shipped earlier than my previous 2 birchboxes, but I will be receiving it later than I ever got those other 2. I think I should just stop looking at tracking info, that way I don't end up worrying about it....

Quote: I just got mine.  It was a box i went crazy for.  Their hair ties they keep sending me are just not for my hair and a wasted item for me.  I wasn't expecting tea in a makeup box at all..I subsribe to 4 other boxes trying to find out which box to eliminate birchbox might be it.

For those of you who don't like the twistbands, you could either give them away, or you could use them on your wrists - they look kinda cute as bracelets. I'm sure there are lots of other DIY uses for them, too.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's funny you know, I don't normally notice things like that. I'm probably giving my kind a bad rep by pointing that out. I mean, I don't sit in front of my computer and troll the internets for politically incorrect videos. I was even surprised that I noticed it. After reading about other people complain of the same issue, I had to say something. I also read a complaint how everyone looked under 25... no age diversity. LOL that's another issue entirely.

It's unfortunate that no one really commented on the "cuteness" of the video, I agree. It was pretty cool I guess, I mean it was actually nice to see what their offices look like. 

They probably do have a dress code, etc...but fat/alternative people dress nice too, on occasion. 




 

I also, would like to thank you for not taking this to a grade school level. I hate internet drama so I appreciate your willingness to understand my point of view!


----------



## lunadust (Sep 14, 2012)

> For those of you who don't like the twistbands, you could either give them away, or you could use them on your wrists - they look kinda cute as bracelets. I'm sure there are lots of other DIY uses for them, too.


 They also make great cat toys according to my cat.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 14, 2012)

So, I was at Walmart today and I saw these in the clearance section for $3! 

I bought some, but I thought I would let everyone know in case you wanted them but did not get them. I live in SoCal, so I am not sure if they have these nationwide, but I thought I would share anyway.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's funny you know, I don't normally notice things like that. I'm probably giving my kind a bad rep by pointing that out. I mean, I don't sit in front of my computer and troll the internets for politically incorrect videos. I was even surprised that I noticed it. After reading about other people complain of the same issue, I had to say something. I also read a complaint how everyone looked under 25... no age diversity. LOL that's another issue entirely.
> ...


 I think the lack of older people probably points to the fact that they're a new company and technically beauty industry outsiders.  They can't get older more experienced people in the beauty business because those people already have established prestigious careers at other companies. Because of this, I have a feeling that Birchbox has to get people fresh out of college who are looking for entry-level jobs. I wouldn't say that they were all in their early twenties. Some of them clearly look like they were in their thirties but were wearing makeup to make them look younger.

As for not taking this to an elementary level, you're welcome. I also hate people who troll.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, anyone know how I can change my signature?? Freaking embarassing LOL


hahahahaha this is the best ever.


----------



## Stdanzy (Sep 14, 2012)

Is anyone else's "box" page still showing August? I'm start to get rather impatient lol


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They also make great cat toys according to my cat.


 Mine too!


----------



## lunadust (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stdanzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is anyone else's "box" page still showing August? I'm start to get rather impatient lol


 It should have changed by now, I would definitely contact them to see what happened. Did you get a tracking number?


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 14, 2012)

Finaaaally got my BB! lol

Anyone interested in the color club polish in Tweet Me? If so, message me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank goodness I didn't get the yucky neon yellow.. hahaha. 

I think this month's okay, I'm excited to try the Vasanti peel/brightening cleanser and the Wei to go set. I emailed them about the duplicate samples, let's see what they say.. I hope I'll get some points - got a 25% off coupon for loyalty today and I need 20 more points (the new items already included) to hit $40 in BB "cash"... maybe they'll give me 20 points? Hahaha. If not, I'll probably get something anyway!


----------



## goldenmeans (Sep 14, 2012)

I got my box today. I got box number 7:





I got the elusive rose gold nail polish, which I really wanted and I think looks really nice. Love the perfume and might buy it with by 20% off anniversary coupon. The Wei to Go and the other cleanser are both really useful. I got the Twistband in the color that's pictured, I'll wear it, I guess, but I have no idea why it's so expensive. The only thing that I didn't like is the brush guards. Usleess. I'm still waiting for my second box, which is box 23:





I really hope my Twistband and nail polish matching the ones in the picture for my first box were a fluke, because I do not like that yellowy green color at all. Otherwise it looks pretty good.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 14, 2012)

Got my shipping email on the 7th for the first account. Got the second one on the 10th. The second one showed up in the tracking system on the 11th and the first one still hasn't showed up (7 days later). When I emailed BB about it today I got the standard "Please wait 5 days and contact us again" response. Their inconsistencies frustrate me... with the boxes, with the shipping. I don't mind waiting, but please don't lie to me.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live down in Kemah and this is exactly what mine says, as well!  Except the Shipment Info was in Dallas!  I am keeping my fingers crossed for today, though!  Nice to see fellow Texans!  We should get a Houston MeetUp Swap going!


 I live in southwest Houston and my tracking info just says it's still in NY - I'm kind of butthurt that y'all have boxes that have at least made it to Texas! But then again, it's more frustrating to see the boxes just sit there and not move. I once had a UD package arrive in Houston... then bounce off to Dallas, and it somehow ended up in SEATTLE before finally making its way back to me. I was NOT amused!

I love the idea of a Houston meetup/swap, I mainly lurk in beauty forums/blogs but have never run into anyone from here, which is crazy considering how big of a city it is.


----------



## Stdanzy (Sep 14, 2012)

> It should have changed by now, I would definitely contact them to see what happened. Did you get a tracking number?


 No, I haven't recieved anything in regards to my september box, other than the charge to my credit card  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I live in southwest Houston and my tracking info just says it's still in NY - I'm kind of butthurt that y'all have boxes that have at least made it to Texas! But then again, it's more frustrating to see the boxes just sit there and not move. I once had a UD package arrive in Houston... then bounce off to Dallas, and it somehow ended up in SEATTLE before finally making its way back to me. I was NOT amused!
> ...


 Seattle??? Maybe your box ran into my two! I'm in WA and no updated tracking....! Where are my little pink friends? I'm itching to get my hands on my goodies and paint myself lol.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stdanzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, I haven't recieved anything in regards to my september box, other than the charge to my credit card
> 
> ...


 They definitely missed you somehow. Call or email them and they should be able to ship one out since they are offering to replace boxes. They should have extras.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 14, 2012)

Neither of mine have updated yet... beautyfix posponed their quarter picks until monday and  Myglam hasnt even shipped yet! Not a good month for me! lol


----------



## brio444 (Sep 14, 2012)

My box tracking didn't update until today - got the ship notice on Monday.  Today around noon it suddenly showed up with some tracking in NJ and had projected delivery for Monday.  My box was here when I got home!


----------



## scientific (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi All! So I'm in the same boat as a lot of you. I got my "your box has shipped" email with the tracking info on the 8th and it STILL hasn't updated with any information. I contacted them 2 days ago, and got the same answer that's been posted "it's not us, it's the shipping company, contact us again in 5 days if you don't get anything still". I've been paying attention to the boxes that people have been getting on instagram (I'm supposed to get box #4) and it looks like very few people have received the yellow polish (which is supposed to be in my box). today i saw that the color of my polish changed from yellow to rose gold on the box page. i wonder if it really is a ship issue and they're reshipping stuff? Over a week is a really long time for the box to update shipping for me, I always get the box in 2 days.


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I live in southwest Houston and my tracking info just says it's still in NY - I'm kind of butthurt that y'all have boxes that have at least made it to Texas! But then again, it's more frustrating to see the boxes just sit there and not move. I once had a UD package arrive in Houston... then bounce off to Dallas, and it somehow ended up in SEATTLE before finally making its way back to me. I was NOT amused!
> ...


 I received my BB today - only a day after they said.  So, not too shabby, and it could be worse -  so I am certainly not complaining!  I was not too thrilled with this month (Box 5 - Boscia, jouer, twirl, cc, tea, and twistband), but there's always next month!  



  

Maybe we should start a thread for a Houston meetup/swap and at least, discuss...who knows?


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Sep 14, 2012)

So, I just logged in to my Birchbox account to track my September box. I was to lazy to go through all my email to find the tracking number. Anyway, when I click on my account settings tab to track it now it says August box!!! When I click on the box tab the box has reverted to August! What is going on here? Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't have anything to trade because I just donated everything, but if someone wanted to sell me their yellow polish (tweet me?) I'd be happy to pay a couple dollars on Paypal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi guys , new user here ... Well sort of ... I always lurk the myglam and BB threads but never reply... Finally decided to make an account today only to realize my email was already in use.. Apparently I was a short lived member over 7 years ago when I was 15 years old.. Hence the weird user name and courtney love icon
> 
> ...


 LMBO! I love your name and avatar with the back story.  On the plus side, it makes an excellent ice breaker, right? We'll certainly remember you. God, if I had picked my username and av back when I was 15, I'd be "Persephone" and my avatar would be Trent Reznor licking the microphone. LOL!

My BB hasn't shipped yet, so I am going to try to accept that I will not know what is in it until sometime next week. I really hope I get a twist band in a color that won't clash with my hair. Almost everything in this month's box looks like something I'd love to try, aside from the gray nail polish.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 14, 2012)

I've actually been using this for a username everywhere and and as my email since I was 15 haha and I'm 30 now!


----------



## ddave (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today. I got box number 7:
> 
> ...


 I had the same box on my page (I love it!) and I got a pretty dark blue nail polish


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I live in southwest Houston and my tracking info just says it's still in NY - I'm kind of butthurt that y'all have boxes that have at least made it to Texas! But then again, it's more frustrating to see the boxes just sit there and not move. I once had a UD package arrive in Houston... then bounce off to Dallas, and it somehow ended up in SEATTLE before finally making its way back to me. I was NOT amused!
> ...


 I got my box today, and I live in the Houston area, too. I would totally be down for a Houston meetup/swap!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 14, 2012)

Is everyone's polish the same as the box picture?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 14, 2012)

I am SUPER thrilled, because I got

the Wei sample in LIGHT (I am very light!) and I got the polish in the dark grey shade (I really wanted that or the Rose Gold)! Also, I really like the twistband! I have bought some similar hairbands from Sephora last year, but they were never stretchy enough or something... this is very comfortable in my thin hair and doesn't pull! I hate Kate Spade "Twirl," but I love LOVE the aromatherapy drops! I can't wait to use the Wei! Thank you, BB for sending the best color option for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iugirl13 (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today. I got box number 7:
> 
> ...


 I'm supposed to have box #7 and my tracking number has never activated! Was that the same for you?



> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the same box on my page (I love it!) and I got a pretty dark blue nail polish


You got box 7 and the dark blue polish?


----------



## mimosette (Sep 15, 2012)

For those who like the dark gray polish, I've not seen it "live" in Color Club, but from what I'm seeing on Youtube, it looks just like a bottle (a rather large bottle) I got for a buck at Family Dollar. I think Dollar General carries it too. Brand is LA. Colors, BCC 558. I also picked up a glitter polish in silver that I occasionally use over it, same brand, color # BCC 555. Bottle size is .44 fl oz

The quality is a little better than Color Club to me.

Maybe tomorrow I'll take pics in the daylight. I've been up since 5:30, and I don't love y'all enough (yet!) to haul my ass up off this couch and search for my  camera with flash.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 15, 2012)

So I recently found the twistband/Emi-J foldover elastic at Michaels, the color selection was dismal, mine only had pink and white. I consider myself a pretty crafty person, so there was no way I was going to pay for the silly elastics online, some quick Googling, and I found this etsy seller http://www.etsy.com/listing/108972694/20-yards-58-fold-over-elastic-combo-pack

for less than the price of a 6 pack of hair ties, you can get 20 YARDS of elastic, in basically any colors you want. I think the standard hair tie is 9 inches, so thats 80 bands for $13 shipped. I am going to be so overwhelmed in elastics I think I will get crafty and do some tie-dying/dipdying and beading  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> save a whole lotta money and have fun doing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 15, 2012)

> So I recently found the twistband/Emi-J foldover elastic at Michaels, the color selection was dismal, mine only had pink and white. I consider myself a pretty crafty person, so there was no way I was going to pay for the silly elastics online, some quick Googling, and I found this etsy sellerÂ http://www.etsy.com/listing/108972694/20-yards-58-fold-over-elastic-combo-pack for less than the price of a 6 pack of hair ties, you can get 20 YARDS of elastic, in basically any colors you want. I think the standard hair tie is 9 inches, so thats 80 bands for $13 shipped. I am going to be so overwhelmed in elastics I think I will get crafty and do some tie-dying/dipdying and beading  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> save a whole lotta money and have fun doing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's what I did. I paid $16 for 20 yards through a different site. I made 80 in under an hour.


----------



## sloshasasha (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm really pissed off with Birchbox and I really tried to give the benefit of the doubt.  I'm a first time subscriber and already I'm pissed off.  I got the email from them stating that my shipment went out on the 8th.  I waited till the 10th to check tracking.  Nothing was available to track.  I kept checking until the 12th and finally sent an email to Birchbox.   I got a reply back stating the UPS MI was having a technical error and that all should be fine soon.  So I took matters into my own hands to call UPS MI to ask what's up.  A customer rep told me there was no such tracking number in their system and that it's probably because the shipper hasn't given them the package yet.  I finally checked UPS MI tracking this morning and it shows that my package was received last night and expected delivery date is the 19th.  I'm not happy that Birchbox lied to me and I don't think I'm going back to them next month.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 15, 2012)

my tracking # finally updated!!! i should get it the 19th, im pretty upset it has taken so long to update  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but ill see how i like my box


----------



## becarr50 (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I just logged in to my Birchbox account to track my September box. I was to lazy to go through all my email to find the tracking number. Anyway, when I click on my account settings tab to track it now it says August box!!! When I click on the box tab the box has reverted to August! What is going on here? Has this happened to anyone else?


 This happened to me too. In addition to that, my tracking number hasn't updated yet. Glad to see I'm not the only one. Not that it makes it any better.


----------



## amandah (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow. You made 80? When i first saw the twistband thats what i thought of. I can buy this material on etsy! And its just a simple knot, i can make lots of those., but thats a lot of hairbands.


----------



## iugirl13 (Sep 15, 2012)

So my email that said my box shipped came on the 7th. Tracking FINALLY updated today and guess what, it wasn't even shipped out until yesterday! After Birchbox said that USPS MI was having problems. That really makes me angry when a company lies to me about shipping and tries to put the blame on someone else!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 15, 2012)

Soooo..my accts finally updated as of five minutes ago. One box didn't ship/process til Thursday and was leaving Edgewood, NY. The other account updated and shows my box getting to WA, going to a huge hub in Kent, then going to Tacoma and being transferred to USPS(40 minutes from me) and travelling back to Kent! WTF...that was Thursday and now my tracking went from being delivered on 9/14 to 9/18! Why would USPS hold my box for so long? I'd say there is an error on all sides and everyone can have a slice of the blame pie this month. On another note, I've usually gotten by boxes by the 15th of the month at the very latest..except for my intro box, which came late..21st(?) In April. I don't know what BB is doing or if the fault lies more with the shipping partners, but I'm not too pleased. I'd rather wait for a tracking # that works and have some real time info than the no package info available.. I never complained about BB shipping in waves or having to wait like this, but recall every month people freaking out about not getting a tracking # when 20 other ladies did. I'll say this is my first major issue with BB in my 6 months of subbing, but I'm starting to see little changes being made I think in response to sooooo many complaints and it's leaving me unsatisfied. From this shipping issue to the complaints of box disparity, that's beginning to put a damper on my rosy BB experience. I'm still excited for the contents in my boxes, but everything that's occurring or not, up until I have them in my hands is not leaving me fuzzy anymore.


----------



## goldenmeans (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm supposed to have box #7 and my tracking number has never activated! Was that the same for you?


 
My tracking number for that box activated yesterday, the day I got it.

The tracking number for my second subscription has yet to activate, despite shipping five days ago. Maybe it'll just show up at my house. I don't think people would be as pissed about this shipping issue if there were to be more honest- come out and say that you are having issues shipping this month, don't lie to peoples' faces. Especially when subscribers have such a strong online presence and people will immediately be able to tell Birchbox is lying. And I should also add that I wouldn't _care_ if it arrived late. All I'm asking for is to be informed. Why is that so hard?

Did anyone else get the Bulgari perfume yet? How filled was it? Mine was only about half way. Thanks!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Sep 15, 2012)

add me to the group of people irritated by the shipping issues this month. my tracking info didn't update for nearly a week.  now that it has, i see my box was just shipped and it won't arrive until the 19th. that's super late considering how many received their box this week.  Sample Society wins again this month.


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 15, 2012)

Mine too! My box is now showing August, when it had previously shown box 23.  My tracking number under the account settings link is also showing August now.  But the tracking number in the email - while showing an actual tracking number, has not been updated yet. I got the email on the 10th.

Honestly, I wouldn't be upset if I ended up with a different box, but if that ends up being the case, I do wish I knew which one it'd be, lol...like maybe one with a blue polish, since I got the gray already.









> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This happened to me too. In addition to that, my tracking number hasn't updated yet. Glad to see I'm not the only one. Not that it makes it any better.





> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I just logged in to my Birchbox account to track my September box. I was to lazy to go through all my email to find the tracking number. Anyway, when I click on my account settings tab to track it now it says August box!!! When I click on the box tab the box has reverted to August! What is going on here? Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 15, 2012)

got my box today! box 7






the color club color looks gorgeous. i just painted my nails last night so it'll be a few days before i try this color out though.
i love, love, love the lace twist band. i'm obsessed with lace and i also think the color is very pretty. the last one i got from teen vogue box was a like shimmery silver one? so this one feels a lot softer/sturdier than that one.
the vasanti sample looks like a very nice size, which i'm pleased with.
the bvlgari sample is a nice size and i'm really glad it comes in a squirt tube. i wouldn't buy this, it's too strong for my taste, but i'll wear it.
the brush guards - not really crazy about these but i'll try them on my brushes anyway
wei to go beauty - this is the only thing i'm kind of disappointed about, i hate foil packets.

also i really liked the look book thing it came with. i liked how the looks that they showcased were applied to items that they sell in the birchbox store.


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm betting that my new iPhone gets to me before my Biechbox. Maybe Apple can give Birchbox some shipping tips.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 15, 2012)

> got my box today! box 7
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That's one of the boxes I'm getting and I'm excited to get everything! The Wei and brush guards are on the top of my list. I want to see how the wei measures up to my love of the Boscia BB cream and the brush guards are going into my purse makeup bag, so I don't tear up the bristles.


----------



## suenotto (Sep 15, 2012)

I also got box 7. Having gotten color club nail polish before and the twistband, I call these items repeats. Don't they give credit points for repeats?


----------



## lunadust (Sep 15, 2012)

Tracking still hasn't updated for me, I got my tracking number monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *suenotto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also got box 7. Having gotten color club nail polish before and the twistband, I call these items repeats. Don't they give credit points for repeats?


 i'm pretty sure the policy for items like that is if it's the same color you've previously received. because i know for the luna bar they didn't consider it a repeat for customers if they got a different flavor.

personally i like the items so i don't mind but i could see why some people would be perturbed if they got the items already and didn't like them.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 15, 2012)

> I also got box 7. Having gotten color club nail polish before and the twistband, I call these items repeats. Don't they give credit points for repeats?


 They are considered different items if you receive a different color or style the second time.


----------



## AsianRose (Sep 15, 2012)

My tracking info finally updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been resisting the urge to check my box online, I can't wait to get it!


----------



## angiepang1e (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tracking still hasn't updated for me, I got my tracking number monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too!! and I usually receive mine 2 days after since I'm in NYC. For SHAME, BB, For shame..


----------



## JessP (Sep 15, 2012)

> I'm betting that my new iPhone gets to me before my Biechbox. Maybe Apple can give Birchbox some shipping tips.


 Same here! Stayed up and preordered to ensure a 21st delivery date, yay! My BB tracking finally updated to show that it didn't even get to the Edgewood, NY facility until yesterday and is, of course, still there. Now it has to travel across the country to CA so I'm not expecting it anytime soon lol.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 15, 2012)

This is the box I am supposed to be getting!  I hope I get it exactly like yours!  Thanks for posting you give me hope!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my box today! box 7
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Sep 15, 2012)

Ugh I know how you feel!  I got my tracking number Monday too and I just check it today and it finally updated!  I won't get my box until 9/19 but at least I saw it left Edgewood Ny on 9/14!  Hope your box updates soon!



> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tracking still hasn't updated for me, I got my tracking number monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Sep 15, 2012)

My box just updated the same as yours!  And I also stayed up till midnight to order the iphone 5!



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here! Stayed up and preordered to ensure a 21st delivery date, yay!
> My BB tracking finally updated to show that it didn't even get to the Edgewood, NY facility until yesterday and is, of course, still there. Now it has to travel across the country to CA so I'm not expecting it anytime soon lol.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the box I am supposed to be getting!  I hope I get it exactly like yours!  Thanks for posting you give me hope!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know, that is one of my dream boxes. lol


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 15, 2012)

I have been so disappointed in bb the last few months, and this lying about shipping is the icing on the cake! If they were going to be late then they shouldn't have sent tracking so soon and have People so upset, say Hey guys ran into a little problem shipping this month boxs will be a lil late, No big desk but don't LIE!!! I'm upset end of rant lol


----------



## jaimelesmots (Sep 15, 2012)

So now I have super sadness... My tracking did update, but now it tells me my box is undeliverable... WTF?!?! It went all the way through UPS's system, but USPS can't deliver it?  I have emailed Birchbox, but it's a Saturday, so I'm not expecting a response until Tuesday (they said response time was 2 business days). The good news is in the meantime I can shop with my anniversary discount and hoard of points.


----------



## lovelockdown (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tracking still hasn't updated for me, I got my tracking number monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here. I was hoping by the time it'd update it'll be half way here- but from reading posts i think it's just sitting somewhere waiting to be shipped out. i'll probably get it a couple days before October. Not cool, birchbox, not cool.


----------



## JessP (Sep 15, 2012)

> My box just updated the same as yours! Â And I also stayed up till midnight to order the iphone 5!


 Yay! How exciting! (the iPhone part, not waiting for our Birchboxes part, lol). My Bb has an expected arrival date of the 19th - yours, too?


----------



## lovepink (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes,! Mine has an estimated delivery date of 9/19 which is only 2 days after I normally get mine (if it ships on the 10th I usually receive by 17th for the 4 times it shipped on the 10th. 2x it shipped earlier than the 10th) It will be here eventually!



> Yay! How exciting! (the iPhone part, not waiting for our Birchboxes part, lol). My Bb has an expected arrival date of the 19th - yours, too?


----------



## iugirl13 (Sep 15, 2012)

Everyone with Box 7 end up with the rose gold polish?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 15, 2012)

My neighbor just got hers, but my tracking info is still not registering... grrrr


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 15, 2012)

> My neighbor just got hers, but my tracking info is still not registering... grrrr


 Did you make friends with the BB neighbor? Maybe ask if they've ever had problems with neighbors stealing packages, too. You could have a partner in unmasking the thief in your building!


----------



## gemstone (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *suenotto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also got box 7. Having gotten color club nail polish before and the twistband, I call these items repeats. Don't they give credit points for repeats?


 Also, everyone got the color club/twist ties this month,  I would have been bummed if I had missed out on the new colors because I got a different nail polish 6 months ago.



> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone with Box 7 end up with the rose gold polish?


 I did!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you make friends with the BB neighbor? Maybe ask if they've ever had problems with neighbors stealing packages, too. You could have a partner in unmasking the thief in your building!


Not yet!! I keep trying to figure out who it belongs to (it's just left under the mailboxes which are right near my door) and I haven't figured it out yet!! But yes, I totally need to befriend her!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Sep 15, 2012)

> Not yet!! I keep trying to figure out who it belongs to (it's just left under the mailboxes which are right near my door) and I haven't figured it out yet!! But yes, I totally need to befriend her!


 You should sick a post it note on it with your info next time!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Sep 15, 2012)

Whoa, check out the sample sizes!  These were Birchbox samples from last year. I found the picture through a google image search and was pretty impressed by these boxes.


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 15, 2012)

Nothing like now huh :/


----------



## Steffi (Sep 15, 2012)

Add me to the list of those who got their shipping email Monday and STILL have no updates.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Sep 15, 2012)

I got two of box 16 and I'm ok with them, but the one sample of Dr. Jart's BB Cream had barely anything in it. I had to squeeze it from the top and almost all of it came out. (Which wasn't much)

Did anyone else run into this? I was worried about the coverage, but some posters reassured me about that and I do like it better than the Boscia and Jouer.


----------



## shinylights (Sep 15, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Add me to the list of those who got their shipping email Monday and STILL have no updates.






So I'm not the only one. I thought maybe it was only me, kind of makes me feel a little better, but at the same time, not.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 15, 2012)

> I got two of box 16 and I'm ok with them, but the one sample of Dr. Jart's BB Cream had barely anything in it. I had to squeeze it from the top and almost all of it came out. (Which wasn't much) Did anyone else run into this? I was worried about the coverage, but some posters reassured me about that and I do like it better than the Boscia and Jouer.


 I depotted all the little Dr. Jarts into a small plastic container. I prefer the Boscia, because I feel the coverage and match your skin tone is better, but I'd still recommend the Dr. Jart!


----------



## Abhivanth (Sep 15, 2012)

I finally got my Birchbox!!! This one took forever to get - for some reason it was at my local post office for 3 days before they finally delivered it to me. I got box 5.

Here's what came in my box:





I'm glad I got the blue nail polish! I think the 'Twirl' scent is okay, and so's the twistband. Even though I squeezed it only barely, the Jouer moisture tint came out a LOT. Had to wipe it off with a tissue. Dunno if I like it - it looks really light on me. But I'm looking forward to trying the Boscia, and I actually _like _that my BB came with 3 tea bags. I love tea! I've never tried Mighty Leaf before - I'm still new to the subscription box world, so this is my first time receiving tea in a box.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 15, 2012)

The Jouer Moisture Tint is not for your lips, it is a tinted moisturizer for the face.

I just noticed that at Nordstrom.com they sell the sample size?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/jouer-luminizing-tinted-moisturizer-spf-20-4-pack/3349817?origin=related-3349817-0-0-1-1


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Abhivanth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my Birchbox!!! This one took forever to get - for some reason it was at my local post office for 3 days before they finally delivered it to me. I got box 5.


 My Birchbox hung out at the PO for a few days as well.  My box is the same as yours, I'm liking it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 15, 2012)

Got my box today - Box 7. I am not excited about it, and I don't dislike it. It just is what it is! Here's a pic of everything:

I am most excited about the twistband! I love them. The cleanser seems nice. The brush guards are boring, but will be useful. I hate the rose gold polish, I had really wanted the blue, gray, or green. Hopefully that will be traded if the other party is still interested! The perfume is high quality but not really my kind of scent...very sophisticated and sultry. I'm excited to try the Wei.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 15, 2012)

We should definitely start a thread for a potential meetup/swap! I love geeking out over beauty products but 98% of my classmates/friends are boys (the downside of being an engineering student!) and they just don't understand.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box today, and I live in the Houston area, too. I would totally be down for a Houston meetup/swap!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my BB today - only a day after they said.  So, not too shabby, and it could be worse -  so I am certainly not complaining!  I was not too thrilled with this month (Box 5 - Boscia, jouer, twirl, cc, tea, and twistband), but there's always next month!  




  

Maybe we should start a thread for a Houston meetup/swap and at least, discuss...who knows?

 
I'm supposed to get box 6, I'm pretty pleased with the contents listed online - it's actually one of the top boxes I was hoping I'd get when spoilers first came out because I wanted to try the soy whip. (twirl, fashion tape, soy whip, jouer, cc, twistband) Although, out of my 3 months with BB this is my least favourite box. I'm really just not that impressed with the selection of products that were offered this month haha.  
My tracking is finally showing an update - it's in Coppell, but shipping info was received by USPS in Memphis...? I sure hope my box isn't about to travel up to Tennessee!


----------



## Marshmelly (Sep 15, 2012)

Just got my Birchbox today finally! I usually get them very early, so I'm not used to waiting till mid-month. This box gets a big ole MEH from me...





I will probably be putting the WEI to go kit and the Nexxus samples up for trade, so if anyone is interested please message me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The polish is kind of dark for me but I might be able to make it work, and I don't have anything like it.


----------



## sloshasasha (Sep 15, 2012)

Yup, same issue with me.  I went ahead and cancelled my subscription.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Sep 15, 2012)

jkwynn, I was suppose to get box 23 too. Maybe our box is glitching? becarr50, which box were you suppose to get?


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 15, 2012)

I went ahead and canceled. I was so put off by the responses I got from the emails that I sent them. I asked why they didn't just let us know if there was a problem with shipping. The response I got was the same general bs I got last month when my box was late. My samples have gotten smaller and there are too many repeats. I tried working with them through email but I guess they just aren't that concerned about losing me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So with all that said, does anyone else have a sub they recommend? I am getting glossy box. Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa, check out the sample sizes!  These were Birchbox samples from last year. I found the picture through a google image search and was pretty impressed by these boxes.


 DANG! I would love any of these boxes.


----------



## mellee (Sep 15, 2012)

My shipping finally updated yesterday, and said my box would be here on the 18th - Tuesday.  It came today.  =)  Box 15 - pretty nice!  I'm happy!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Sep 15, 2012)

My shipping info finally updated this morning. It said that it was received on the 13th and ETA is the 19th.  Since its in Massachusetts, I wouldn't be surprised if its here by Monday or Tuesday. It would be nice if they didn't send out ship notifications until they actually ship it!


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 15, 2012)

same thing happened with my dr jarts! I emailed costumer service and they are kind enough to send me a new one!


----------



## lunadust (Sep 15, 2012)

So people whose box is still MIA, what one are you waiting for? I thing I typed the wrong number in an earlier post but I'm waiting on box 13.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 15, 2012)

> Wow. You made 80? When i first saw the twistband thats what i thought of. I can buy this material on etsy! And its just a simple knot, i can make lots of those., but thats a lot of hairbands.


 Yeah, I added them to my trade list, and my friend bought a bunch off me to put in gift bags for her 5 year olds birthday party.


> My tracking number for that box activated yesterday, the day I got it. The tracking number for my second subscription has yet to activate, despite shipping five days ago. Maybe it'll just show up at my house. I don't think people would be as pissed about this shipping issue if there were to be more honest- come out and say that you are having issues shipping this month, don't lie to peoples' faces. Especially when subscribers have such a strong online presence and people will immediately be able to tell Birchbox is lying. And I should also add that I wouldn't _care_ if it arrived late. All I'm asking for is to be informed. Why is that so hard? Did anyone else get the Bulgari perfume yet? How filled was it? Mine was only about half way. Thanks!


 Yep, mine was a little more than half full. At least it has the spray top.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 15, 2012)

No update on either account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What is going on!?!?!


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 15, 2012)

> So people whose box is still MIA, what one are you waiting for? I thing I typed the wrong number in an earlier post but I'm waiting on box 13.


 I'm waiting for 13, too. I just tweeted @birchboxops asking why I've had no update in 6 days and if maybe my notification was sent before my box actually shipped. Judging from that Twitter page, there are lots and lots of people in the same boat.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 15, 2012)

I wonder if someone hijacked a ups truck or something lol


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 15, 2012)

For those with box 13 - is it still showing as your box on your bb page?

I'm waiting on 23, and my bb page has reverted back to August, lol.


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 15, 2012)

> For those with box 13 - is it still showing as your box on your bb page? I'm waiting on 23, and my bb page has reverted back to August, lol.


 My page still shows box 13.


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 15, 2012)

I emailed them again today here's my response at least it's more honest Noha, Sep 15 12:10 am (EDT): Hi Joni, I'm so sorry that your tracking information has not updated yet. Thank you so much for your patience! Rest assured all boxes are out the door, in transit, and will be in your care shortly. Unfortunately it is taking a bit more time than usual for boxes to travel from our warehouse to Mail Innovations. Your tracking information will be uploading shortly and if for any reason you do not receive your Birchbox, please let us know! We will make sure to reship it for you. If you have any questions in the meantime, please don't hesitate to give us a call toll free at 877-487-7272. NohaÂ  Birchbox | Lead Operations Associate 230 Park Avenue South New York, NY 10003


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 15, 2012)

> I emailed them again today here's my response at least it's more honest Noha, Sep 15 12:10 am (EDT): Hi Joni, I'm so sorry that your tracking information has not updated yet. Thank you so much for your patience! Rest assured all boxes are out the door, in transit, and will be in your care shortly. Unfortunately it is taking a bit more time than usual for boxes to travel from our warehouse to Mail Innovations. Your tracking information will be uploading shortly and if for any reason you do not receive your Birchbox, please let us know! We will make sure to reship it for you. If you have any questions in the meantime, please don't hesitate to give us a call toll free at 877-487-7272. NohaÂ  Birchbox | Lead Operations Associate 230 Park Avenue South New York, NY 10003


 I still don't understand how it can take that much longer to get from their warehouse to Mail Innovations. I would think they could at least make it to Mail Innovations in 6 days.


----------



## Fluttershy (Sep 15, 2012)

I was sent a tracking link on Sept 7th, the tracking info didn't update until TODAY!!  I was actually kind of worried so I shot BB an email about 5 days ago, of course it took them up until yesterday to respond that they were experiencing a 4 day delay in the tracking links going active for some subscribers... Umm, thanks for letting us know BB?  I was getting really concerned that something was wrong because usually once I get that shipping notice, it takes about 5 days to get a box.  The funny part is, I have 2 BB accounts and the tracking link I got after I got my first 1 (the tracking number link that didn't show up for a whole week), I just go that box today - go figure.  I think nail polish adds a couple days to transit because the box can only go by ground shipping.  I received box 7 with the WEI oil cleanser, brush guards, Mon Jasmin Noir and some microbead cleanser along with a purple-patterned twistband (LURVE purple - fav color) and a rose-gold color club nail polish (I lurve rose gold).  I actually really love it, and the last box I enjoyed was the Teen Vogue box (LOL which was ages ago).  I am curious to see what my second box will be like - hell, I'd even be happy if it was the same box (although I have never received 2 identical boxes before).  That Omnia Mon Jasmin Noir perfume smells soooo sensual and delicious... it's a perfect fall/winter scent, and the staying power is absolutely UNBELIEVABLE.  I spritz it one time in the air to smell it (in my living room) and the smell lingered for over 15 mins.. my mom was amazed by that too!  Overall, I say this is a good box because I can actually see myself using everything, and I am extremely picky with boxes (I cancelled nearly every beauty subscription but 3 since I was sick of getting stuff I'd never use).


----------



## swhit9290 (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm so glad I found this forum! I thought it was just my tracking number that didn't work, what a relief to know so many other people are having the same problem.


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 15, 2012)

No updates for mine that I got on Monday yet! I'd called a few days ago, though, and they told me if I didn't have anything by about Tuesday, they'd reship. So there's that.


----------



## lauravee (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So people whose box is still MIA, what one are you waiting for? I thing I typed the wrong number in an earlier post but I'm waiting on box 13.


 Also waiting for 13.


----------



## Ineri218 (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I emailed them again today here's my response at least it's more honest
> 
> Noha, Sep 15 12:10 am (EDT):
> ...


 I received the same response.


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 15, 2012)

FINALLY got my box today. . . #11 which a lot of you already got.  It was an okay box.  Not great, but not terrible either. . . although I feel like half my box was lifestyle items instead of beauty items.  

I had a question for all of you that got the 21 drops.  I've been kind of excited to see how I'd like them.  I actually use &amp; sell essential oils so I know how they work &amp; what they're capable of doing.  I was excited to try the focus blend because Frankincense is a power house oil! It works wonders on your brain functionality.  I love it, but it's SO EXPENSIVE!  I opened the 21 drops up today (the sample was only half way full, but oils really go a LONG way so I'm not to bent out of shape over it) &amp; I LOVE the roller ball tip.  That was a great idea.  And the smell is what I'd expect: rosemary, peppermint, &amp; frankincense, but when I rolled it on my wrists &amp; temples, the smell disappeared in less than 2 minutes.  How long did it linger for the rest of you?  With my doTerra essential oils, you have the smell going STRONG for at least an hour so for it to be gone so quickly makes me wonder how much "aromatherapy" we're really getting out of it?  Is it just mine or are yours doing the same thing?  I'm just curious.


----------



## Stdanzy (Sep 15, 2012)

So has anyone read the news about BB acquiring joliebox from Paris, meaning that they will be doing international shipping now... I kind of feel like there are always problems with shipping with US subscribers, I can only imagine how much sh* t will hit the fan when they start shipping globally...


----------



## merkington (Sep 15, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Vasanti Brighten Up yet? What do you think of it??


----------



## lunadust (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I received the same response.


 It does sound like what someone said before about the filled truck not being picked up in a timely manner might be what happened here. I wish they'd go back to their old shipping procedure.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *merkington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the Vasanti Brighten Up yet? What do you think of it??


 i will try it once i get my friggin box -_____-

i'll keep you posted but i look forward to trying it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauravee (Sep 15, 2012)

The one plus side to this whole shipping fiasco is by the time the last of us get our boxes, our October boxes will be around the corner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The one plus side to this whole shipping fiasco is by the time the last of us get our boxes, our October boxes will be around the corner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Way to look on the bright side!


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 15, 2012)

Im waiting on Box #27! Anyone else?


----------



## Ahal1305 (Sep 15, 2012)

I too have always received my box by the 10th. Still waiting &amp; unlike you, I got no response from them besides the generated email. Not happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ahal1305* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I too have always received my box by the 10th. Still waiting &amp; unlike you, I got no response from them besides the generated email. Not happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It seems like all of the subs are late this month...I'm still waiting on Sample Society and myGlam, too.


----------



## Squidling (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes!  I'm in Philly--used to work down in center city but now I work in Fox Chase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I do PR so I'm sure I got this at an event somewhere.


 Ah ha! Did you hear the rumor that we're getting an Ulta Flagship store on Walnut?


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So people whose box is still MIA, what one are you waiting for? I thing I typed the wrong number in an earlier post but I'm waiting on box 13.


 i also am waiting on 13. my info STILL says it's unavailble and I got the email monday, shipping number has been in my account longer....

betting these have not left the warehouse yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sucks. I actually am excited about this box and have friends coming into town this weekend I WAS hoping to show them the box...


----------



## MichelleATX (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm getting sad that my box is due to arrive during Rosh Hashanah, when I won't be able to open it or use it.


----------



## Fluttershy (Sep 15, 2012)

I tried it today.. it was kind of mehhh.  I love cleansers with microbeads in them though because I love to exfoliate my skin.  I normally use the Proactiv cleanser and it keeps my skin clear for the most part.  My skin actually looked kind of bad after using the Vasanti.


----------



## goldenmeans (Sep 15, 2012)

I've come to the conclusion that I have to buy the Bulgari perfume. It smells fantastic, stays on all day and two people told me how great I smelled today.

Regarding the shipping for my second box, there's nothing on UPS's site, but the I checked on the USPS site and it says "electronic shipping info received" today. I'm assuming that means that it actually shipped from Birchbox on Friday (despite my getting a shipping notice on Monday) and that I should expect it to arrive on Monday (this is judging from previous experience and using the tracking info from my first box as a guide.) As I said, I really don't care if they don't ship by the 10th, just don't lie about it.


----------



## mellee (Sep 15, 2012)

I texted my neighbor to come see what I got in Birchbox and MyGlam last month (it was my first month with both and she was thinking of ordering), so I have a record to peek back at.  My MyGlam came on the 14th, and Birchbox on the 15th.  So I'm the same day for BB this month.  A bit later for MyGlam, though.


----------



## hrseangel (Sep 15, 2012)

Still waiting on #5.

Im on the West Coast. Tracking email sent very early this month (9/6) and only updated yesterday with a delivery date of the *13th* (duhhh...its the 15th now). Says the box is in the town an hour away.

This is what happened last month and it ended up leaving the state again and then comming back. I got my box around the 22nd.

(sigh....) I will stop worring about when it gets here, and it will show up when it wants to.

Date/Time
Event Name
Location
15 Sep 2012 10:29 Shipment Acceptance at PO
RENO, NV 14 Sep 2012 11:42 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
RENO, NV 
Date
Description
Location
Sep 14 2012 Package received by dest MI facility San Leandro, CA Sep 8 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Sep 7 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Sep 7 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY


----------



## lunadust (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 15, 2012)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]



>


 Omg! To funny!


----------



## crazymomma10 (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha I love that. Although I got my box a day ahead this time I know how this is in relation to a few other services haha.


----------



## mimosette (Sep 15, 2012)

I got my box today.

The  Twirl sample was empty. Because it had opened and leaked all over everything else in my box.




  From the description, I would have never chosen this perfume, but not that I have an overpowering sniff of it, I actually like it. Too bad I can't try it with my skin.

My Twistband and Fashion Tape have leaked perfume  spots on them. (And I was going to try to trade the Fashion Tape)

I love the cobalt polish. The soy body whip is a decent sized sample. It's lid wasn't screwed on well, either, so possibly some of the spotty stains could be from it. But it doesn't feel "greasy " around the edges, so I think all of the leakage is from the empty perfume vial.

I'm emailing them. The box wasn't squished or damaged looking. How hard is it to quickly check the lids on things as you wrap them  up ?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 15, 2012)

Lol @ lunadust! I finally got a box! Still waiting on one more... This was box 16 I think...really want box 7, which is floating around somewhere....sighs. hopefully it comes soon.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 15, 2012)

AHHH it finally showed up as info received for usps but still nothing for ups! Its probably been in transit for a few days now. Stupid UPS tracking. I'll probably get it monday if usps has info now.


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






That's my box I'm glad there are Wanted posters out there. Hopefully someone will find them!


----------



## mallomar (Sep 15, 2012)

Has anyone gotten (and tried) the boscia nightly hydration? What are your thoughts? I think my skin is too sensitive for it. It hurt my face to use it (still hurts a bit, and I put it on maybe 10 min ago). It made my eyes water too.

I'm surprised because I've used the DDF cleanser for about a month now without a problem. You'd think if I couldn't handle a night lotion, that the DDF would be worse. Maybe it's the combination of the 2 together. Hmm.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mallomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten (and tried) the boscia nightly hydration? What are your thoughts? I think my skin is too sensitive for it. It hurt my face to use it (still hurts a bit, and I put it on maybe 10 min ago). It made my eyes water too.
> 
> I'm surprised because I've used the DDF cleanser for about a month now without a problem. You'd think if I couldn't handle a night lotion, that the DDF would be worse. Maybe it's the combination of the 2 together. Hmm.


 The DDF could be making your skin too sensitive for the lotion.


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 15, 2012)

> I'm getting sad that my box is due to arrive during Rosh Hashanah, when I won't be able to open it or use it.Â


 Not trying to be rude or disrespectful, just curious what is Rosh Hashanah?


----------



## iugirl13 (Sep 16, 2012)

> Not trying to be rude or disrespectful, just curious what is Rosh Hashanah?


 It's the Jewish New Year.


----------



## gemstone (Sep 16, 2012)

I hope shipping goes back to normal next month. While i already got my box on friday, this thread has been so boring with all the posts about shipping. (I'm not saying they are illigitemate problems or anything, I just so much would rather hear about likes/dislikes with products over shipping).


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mallomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten (and tried) the boscia nightly hydration? What are your thoughts? I think my skin is too sensitive for it. It hurt my face to use it (still hurts a bit, and I put it on maybe 10 min ago). It made my eyes water too.
> 
> I'm surprised because I've used the DDF cleanser for about a month now without a problem. You'd think if I couldn't handle a night lotion, that the DDF would be worse. Maybe it's the combination of the 2 together. Hmm.


Listen to your skin. You may have a sensitivity or allergy to one or both products, or like you said...the combo. My best suggestion is to use one product at a time and rule them out individually before using them together.


----------



## starfighter82 (Sep 16, 2012)

I received a shipping notice on the 8th, and it still hasn't updated. I am guessing the it will update sooner or later, but the wait is killing me.


----------



## dolceloure (Sep 16, 2012)

My box was supposed to arrive on 9/13 (according to UPS MI)...as of yesterday:

14 Sep 2012 11:43 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
WEST SACRAMENTO, CA 
Date
Description
Location
Sep 14 2012 Package received by dest MI facility San Leandro, CA Sep 8 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Sep 7 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Sep 7 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 

I'm about 20 minutes away from West Sacramento (is it even there though? Don't know if they actually have the shipment)....this is my 3rd month with BB and it seems every time (a) there's shipping delays and ( B) I get a so-so box. Not sure if it's worth it anymore. :-/


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 16, 2012)

I like the brush guards! I wasn't very excited about them, but I was surprised at how much each one expands, I was able to fit my large brushes (foundation, blush) into the larger two and my largest all over shadow brush into the smallest one. These will be nice to use after washing my brushes to keep them in shape while they dry.


----------



## Stephaniedeex33 (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe you only have a limited time to review the box before the feedback links disappear.





> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's from the 10th to the 10th. (Ex: For August's box you have from the 10th of August until the 10th of Sept. to do reviews.)


 
Ahh i'm so late on this but thank you for clearing that up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christy327 (Sep 16, 2012)

How do you get credit points?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you get credit points?


 You can give feedback on the items that came in your box.  Each item you give feedback on gets you 10 points.  100 points = $10 off anything you purchase on BB.

To give feedback, select the item that you received in your box and select the "Give feedback" button.  You'll fill out a quick survey and then you get your 10 points.


----------



## Shellymae1970 (Sep 16, 2012)

I was tickled to get an insta this polish....really wanted the rose gold color but the blue is better than yellow it is a very bright blue.....love the fashion tape....I know many said that did not like getting it but I wear a lot of plunging necklines and it is wonderful to keep them in place.....I will be buying a big box lol

Shel


----------



## dd62 (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FINALLY got my box today. . . #11 which a lot of you already got.  It was an okay box.  Not great, but not terrible either. . . although I feel like half my box was lifestyle items instead of beauty items.
> 
> I had a question for all of you that got the 21 drops.  I've been kind of excited to see how I'd like them.  I actually use &amp; sell essential oils so I know how they work &amp; what they're capable of doing.  I was excited to try the focus blend because Frankincense is a power house oil! It works wonders on your brain functionality.  I love it, but it's SO EXPENSIVE!  I opened the 21 drops up today (the sample was only half way full, but oils really go a LONG way so I'm not to bent out of shape over it) &amp; I LOVE the roller ball tip.  That was a great idea.  And the smell is what I'd expect: rosemary, peppermint, &amp; frankincense, but when I rolled it on my wrists &amp; temples, the smell disappeared in less than 2 minutes.  How long did it linger for the rest of you?  With my doTerra essential oils, you have the smell going STRONG for at least an hour so for it to be gone so quickly makes me wonder how much "aromatherapy" we're really getting out of it?  Is it just mine or are yours doing the same thing?  I'm just curious.


 The 21 drops did not last long on me either


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 16, 2012)

>


 Love it!!!


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 16, 2012)

My boxes are shipping late because I lost my debit card, and had to wait for my bank to mail me a new one.  My ship date is 9/18 for both my Birchboxes.  I wouldnt mind so much if my boxes would update online so I could at least see what I'm getting!  This is frustrating!

I'm hoping I'll get one of the boxes with the Skin, Apothocary product and the box with the Visanti.   I have a ton of cleansers from Birchbox and Sample Society, and I also purchased a 2 different Algenist kits from Sephora that included cleanser, so I have quite a few and hope I dont get anymore.  The Bocsia Makeup Breakup cleanser does look like something I would like though.I know the VIsanti is a cleanser, but its an exfoliator and I really want to try it!   I'm also hoping for the gray and the rose gold nail polish.

I wish I had just used a credit card instead of waiting for my new debit card to arrive, but I hate to pay interest on small purchases.  Even thoughex my ship date is the 18th, I thought my boxes would update online with everyone elses on the 10th.  I'm getting pissed!  I want to see my boxes! 

I'm also waiting to shop in the Birchbox store, but I'm not going to make any purchases until I see what I'm getting.


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love it!!!


 That is so clever.  Your funny!


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I went ahead and canceled. I was so put off by the responses I got from the emails that I sent them. I asked why they didn't just let us know if there was a problem with shipping. The response I got was the same general bs I got last month when my box was late. My samples have gotten smaller and there are too many repeats. I tried working with them through email but I guess they just aren't that concerned about losing me.
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm happy with my Sample Society subscription.  It's 15.00 a month.  This month I recieved Cellceuticals facial cleanser, Ahava Mud Mask, Stila Smudge Crayon, Borghese lip gloss, and a perfume sample (I forget the name of it).  

This was my 4th month with Sample Society and I have been happy with all of my boxes.  I have recieved one or two makeup items in each box and last month and the month before we recieved a couple of full sized products (Deborah Lippman nail polish in Private Dancer last month, and a Vincent Longo lip pencil the month before).   This month it was all sample sizes, but decent sample sizes. 

With Sample Society, everyone gets the same products, but sometimes different shades.  You also get 15.00 off a 50.00 purchase if you purchase one of the brands in your box, and there is something called "Family Points", but I'm not sure how that works.

You can look on YouTube and watch the unboxing videos for all the previous months boxes to see if it looks like something you might like.


----------



## Christy327 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm thinking about cancelling my birchbox i have men's and women's can you send me a referral link to sample soceity [email protected]


----------



## mellee (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The 21 drops did not last long on me either


I think BB mentioned this in the video they made about it - that it doesn't last long, so you don't have to worry it will interfere with your perfume.  I guess it does its job and quietly goes away...


----------



## mellee (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm happy with my Sample Society subscription.  It's 15.00 a month.  This month I recieved Cellceuticals facial cleanser, Ahava Mud Mask, Stila Smudge Crayon, Borghese lip gloss, and a perfume sample (I forget the name of it).
> 
> ...


 I tried Sample Society for one month - August.  I realized they were a little higher-end (and higher-priced!) than I was likely to ever buy.  It kinda didn't make sense for me to keep getting samples of products that if I couldn't justify even if I loved.  So I cancelled that and signed up for Starbox by Starlooks.  3-4 full size beauty items - mostly cosmetics - from their line (which is supposed to be comparable to Mac.  I don't really buy Mac, so I couldn't say).  This month is 6 items.  I got one sub box from them and bought one past one, and I really love it!  Also $15/month.  We have a thread for it here.


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 16, 2012)

I have seen several people share non-Birchbox related things on this site (how to get other samples, ect) and thought i would share a FREE points program I belong to called My Points.  Its like getting free money!

I have been a member of My Points since 2004 and have recieved hundreds of dollars of gift certificiates to stores I normally shop at for free.  It sounds to good to be true, but it is true!

First you have to sign up (its free).  Then when you shop online, go to My Points and find the store you want to shop at, and click on it.  It will bring you to that stores site.  Then make your purchase as you normally would (make sure you use the same email address you used for My Points).  A month later you will be credited for the points.  Once you have enough points, you redeem them for gift certificates.  They also send you several emails a day that if you click on them, you earn 5 points.  There are other ways to earn points as well.  I once earned enough points just by clicking on the emails they sent me (I didnt purchase anything or spend any money) to earn a 10.00 gift certificate to one of my favorite stores.

You choose which gift certificates you would like to redeem your points for.  I have gotten GC's to Sephora, Old Navy, The Gap, TJ Maxx, Barnes and Noble, Nordstroms, magazines.com and others.  There is long list of stores to earn points from by shopping online.  If anyone subs to Sample Society, Beauty bar is one of them.  I earn points when I redeem my 15.00 off from Sample Society every month.

Different purchases earn different amount of points.  Sephora = 3 points per dollar.  Beauty.com/drugstore.com = 300 points for any purchase.  There is a long, long list of stores to get points from and to redeem them at and its completely, 100% free.  The only annoying thing about it is the 5 or 6 emails a day, but most of those are worth points as well.

you can go to mypoints.com to sign up.   I do get referral points if anyone wants to DM me your email address and name and I can send you a link from My Points.  That would be nice, but you dont have to.  You can go directly to the site and sign up.

I have used My Points since 2004.  Its an awesome program and as I said, its like getting free money.


----------



## Christy327 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have mypoints as well and i love the gift cards i get from that site...


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking about cancelling my birchbox i have men's and women's can you send me a referral link to sample soceity [email protected]


 I dont think they have a referral program, but you can go to beautybar.com and sign up.  One of my freinds signed up two weeks ago, and there was no waiting list when she signed up.


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have mypoints as well and i love the gift cards i get from that site...


 It an awesome program!  I received a 25.00 GC to the Gap yesterday.


----------



## winkiepup (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm getting Box 4, which shipped six days ago but hasn't been updated yet.

Has anyone gotten this particular box yet? What did you think? I can't tell if it's one of the better boxes or a bad one...I feel like only half the products are actually worth it.


----------



## hippiemama76 (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone with Box 7 end up with the rose gold polish?


I hope so!  I am getting 7 (eventually, damn shipping) and I realllllllly want the rose gold!


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 16, 2012)

Birchboxops replied to my tweet asking why my info wasn't updating and if it did indeed ship on the 10th by telling me my box is on the way. Which isn't really an answer to the questions I asked them. Just tell me what happened, Birchbox, and I'll be fine. This is the 2nd month in a row that my box has had a shippIng problem They seem to be carrying on their tradition of sweeping issues under the rug, and not addressing them directly. If I have no info by Wednesday, I'm going to request a refund and cancel. I'm not after bonus points, or a replacement box, or anything other than an honest, straight forward answer. I've been pretty happy since I changed my attitude toward my box after the Teen Vogue fiasco, and was looking forward to this month's samples. Now....not so much. Funny how a little pink box can toy with my emotions.


----------



## emily382 (Sep 16, 2012)

I got box 4. Got my shipping email on the 8th but no tracking appeared until Friday (the 14th) and then I got it on Saturday. I got the yellow nail polish as pictured in the preview, but it's even uglier in person than in the picture (it has a greenish tint to it). I really like the Vasanti Face Rejuvinator (only used it once so far though) and the Jouer foundation looks like a good color match but it's extremely small. I'm going to try it on today. The other stuff is pretty boring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelockdown (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shellymae1970* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was tickled to get an insta this polish....really wanted the rose gold color but the blue is better than yellow it is a very bright blue.....love the fashion tape....I know many said that did not like getting it but I wear a lot of plunging necklines and it is wonderful to keep them in place.....I will be buying a big box lol
> 
> Shel


 did u get box 6?


----------



## SeptEllis (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The 21 drops did not last long on me either


Agree as well. I got the Focus scent (actually got 2 since both of my boxes were the same) and my dad thought it smelled like Vick's vapour rub. No lasting scent, but good for opening the senses.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I tried Sample Society for one month - August.  I realized they were a little higher-end (and higher-priced!) than I was likely to ever buy.  It kinda didn't make sense for me to keep getting samples of products that if I couldn't justify even if I loved.  So I cancelled that and signed up for Starbox by Starlooks.  3-4 full size beauty items - mostly cosmetics - from their line (which is supposed to be comparable to Mac.  I don't really buy Mac, so I couldn't say).  This month is 6 items.  I got one sub box from them and bought one past one, and I really love it!  Also $15/month.  We have a thread for it here.


Thats also what has held me back from trying Sample Society (as tempted as I've been!!). I don't want to fall in-love with a product only to find out it has hefty price tag. I'm intrigued by Starbox...thank you for bringing it to our attention!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hippiemama76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have seen several people share non-Birchbox related things on this site (how to get other samples, ect) and thought i would share a FREE points program I belong to called My Points.  Its like getting free money!
> 
> ...


 If anyone is interested in this, I just looked at the MyPoints site, and it looks like if you are referred by a member of MyPoints, once you make a 20.00 purchase at any online store through MyPoints, you would get an extra 750 points in addition to the points you earn from your purchase, so you would be more than half way to earning a gift certificate to the store of your choice. 

I recieved a 25.00 Gap gift certificate yesterday that I just used online towards a new top and sweater for fall.  I love this!


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 16, 2012)

DId anyone recieve the Skin, An Apothocary soy body moisturizer in their Birchbox?  If so, can you post an opinion on it?

I'm looking for a new body moisturizer for the colder months and wondering how moisturizing this is.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DId anyone recieve the Skin, An Apothocary soy body moisturizer in their Birchbox?  If so, can you post an opinion on it?
> 
> I'm looking for a new body moisturizer for the colder months and wondering how moisturizing this is.


 I didn't get it, but I'm currently loving the Shea Terra whipped shea butters for body moisturizing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thats also what has held me back from trying Sample Society (as tempted as I've been!!). I don't want to fall in-love with a product only to find out it has hefty price tag. I'm intrigued by Starbox...thank you for bringing it to our attention!


If you find yourself judging how much you like a sample box by how many makeup items it has, and you feel like you got one of the losers when you don't get any full-sized items, this box will make you feel like you won the lottery every time.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm a bit concerned that my tracking info is saying my package has been accepted and processed at my ~local post office .....in Dallas. I'm about 300 miles away from Dallas, I'd hardly call that "local."


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't get it, but I'm currently loving the Shea Terra whipped shea butters for body moisturizing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've heard good things about Shea Terra but then kind of forgot about them.  I'm going to try it.  Thanks!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a bit concerned that my tracking info is saying my package has been accepted and processed at my ~local post office .....in Dallas. I'm about 300 miles away from Dallas, I'd hardly call that "local."


 I have UPS MI and Fedex Smartpost shipments that say that all the time...it just phrases it like that when it is accepted by the USPS...sometimes they give it to the USPS in a city somewhat close to me, and sometimes it's states away. No worries! It'll get to you!


----------



## brio444 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just a note - I got the Vasanti Brighten Up in my box, and it looks like a great size sample.  However, it's only half full.  I weighed it with my kitchen scale, and it is the 20g it says on the package, it's just not as much as it looks like.


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't get it, but I'm currently loving the Shea Terra whipped shea butters for body moisturizing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just ordered the Shea Terra whipped body butter body with Marula.  I could have ordered everything they sell!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Steffi (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm waiting for 13, too. I just tweeted @birchboxops asking why I've had no update in 6 days and if maybe my notification was sent before my box actually shipped. Judging from that Twitter page, there are lots and lots of people in the same boat.


 I'm also waiting for 13.  Still no update.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a note - I got the Vasanti Brighten Up in my box, and it looks like a great size sample.  However, it's only half full.  I weighed it with my kitchen scale, and it is the 20g it says on the package, it's just not as much as it looks like.


 I was about to say that! I just tried it and it's definitely not full. It's still enough for several uses though, so I won't complain. I like it so far.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Sep 16, 2012)

Seems like this months shipping issues are getting kind of ridiculous. Memories of Streamlite! I did receive one of my boxes, the other one has finally updated. The email saying it was shipped was sent 9/10 at 538am. The tracking info says the package wasn't even received until 9/14. I am with a lot of you in that don't care if it takes an extra few days to get here, but let me know! Generally, if someone receives an email that says "your item/BB/whatever has shipped", you think it has shipped! I hate feeling like I am being lied to. I got the Wei to Go and I am happy with the sample even though it is in foil packets. It's a generous sample and the plastic top on Perfect Finish is very nice. Wei did a good job with this even though it's a foil packet!


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, I haven't tried the Marula one yet but it is on my to-try list! I've been obsessing over the banana, vanilla, and gingered pumpkin ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It was a hard choice.  The banana and the vanilla bourbon sound wonderful  They all sound wonderful!


----------



## Ineri218 (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stdanzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So has anyone read the news about BB acquiring joliebox from Paris, meaning that they will be doing international shipping now... I kind of feel like there are always problems with shipping with US subscribers, I can only imagine how much sh* t will hit the fan when they start shipping globally...


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## brio444 (Sep 16, 2012)

I do love the rose gold polish!  It's not the best color ever with my skin tone, but I love it.  It's a lot like disco nap, but pink tinted.  For some reason I hate the formula for the CC cream polishes, but I love their foils.  Disco nap is my other favorite.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ineri218 (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It seems like all of the subs are late this month...I'm still waiting on Sample Society and myGlam, too.


 
I could understand that because of the holiday, subs are late but Sample society had the courtesy of sending us an email unlike BB which continues to  lie and tell us that our boxes shipped when they are sitting in their warehouse.


----------



## JessP (Sep 16, 2012)

> I just ordered the Shea Terra whipped body butter body with Marula.Â  I could have ordered everything they sell!Â  Thanks for the tip!


 The Marula body butter is amazing - good pick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also have the Bananas &amp; Baobabs and White Chocolate which are both yummy as well, but Marula is my fav!


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do love the rose gold polish!  It's not the best color ever with my skin tone, but I love it.  It's a lot like disco nap, but pink tinted.  For some reason I hate the formula for the CC cream polishes, but I love their foils.  Disco nap is my other favorite.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've only seen the pics online of the rose gold CC polish, but it looks a lot like Essie's New Penny (I think thats the name) that came out for fall.  I havent seen Disco Nap in person, but it looks really pretty on the website.

I love the shade, but I'm waiting to see what I'm getting from Birchbox this month before I purchase the Essie in case I get the Rose Gold Color Club.


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 16, 2012)

Totally agree with you there!


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Marula body butter is amazing - good pick!
> 
> ...


 The only problem with the White Chocolate or any kind of chocolate scented product is that it makes crave chocolate.  I dont think I could stand to smell it all day and not want to eat it!   I'm a chocoholic!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was a great idea.  And the smell is what I'd expect: rosemary, peppermint, &amp; frankincense, but when I rolled it on my wrists &amp; temples, the smell disappeared in less than 2 minutes.  How long did it linger for the rest of you?  With my doTerra essential oils, you have the smell going STRONG for at least an hour so for it to be gone so quickly makes me wonder how much "aromatherapy" we're really getting out of it?  Is it just mine or are yours doing the same thing?  I'm just curious.


 Same for me... Love the idea and concept, sample is very cute, but the smell went right away. Shame since I loveee frankincense. I know it's not like a perfume and not supposed to necessarily linger,but it goes away too quickly! Guess it's just for that "inhalation".


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have UPS MI and Fedex Smartpost shipments that say that all the time...it just phrases it like that when it is accepted by the USPS...sometimes they give it to the USPS in a city somewhat close to me, and sometimes it's states away. No worries! It'll get to you!


 gotcha! Hopefully I'll have a surprise in my mailbox tomorrow. It put me on edge because last time one of my packages ended up in Dallas, it bounced all the way across the country to Seattle before finally getting back to me.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 16, 2012)

> The only problem with the White Chocolate or any kind of chocolate scented product is that it makes crave chocolate.Â  I dont think I could stand to smell it all day and not want to eat it!Â Â  I'm a chocoholic!


 I use the white chocolate, marula, banana, gingered pumpkin, and vanilla. I couldn't make up my mind so I got them all, and with the 30% off I feel like it's a bargain for as great as this stuff is. I also love the premium dark chocolate scrub. Using the banana Shea butter after makes me smell like a chocolate dipped banana! As far as the skin, an apothecary, they have little sample sets on their website for around $18. You get 3 body butters, and 3 scrubs and you can pick if you want the sweet, fruity, or floral ones. I think they're 2oz each. The only reason I haven't ordered them is they charge $10 for shipping.


----------



## LeighNJ (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the rose gold. Unfortunately...lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Awww...I thought the rose gold was the pretties color out of the 4 choices. I got the grey color, which kinda sucks cause I am fair skin and its really dark.


----------



## JessP (Sep 16, 2012)

> The only problem with the White Chocolate or any kind of chocolate scented product is that it makes crave chocolate.Â  I dont think I could stand to smell it all day and not want to eat it!Â Â  I'm a chocoholic!


 Haha same here. I have to use that one sparingly lol!


----------



## ddave (Sep 16, 2012)

Has anyone else used to Jouer matte foundation?? I LOVE IT! I've got oily skin and more visible than average pores :/ and my skin looks amazing and the foundation is really light. I'm so thrilled with this!


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use the white chocolate, marula, banana, gingered pumpkin, and vanilla. I couldn't make up my mind so I got them all, and with the 30% off I feel like it's a bargain for as great as this stuff is. I also love the premium dark chocolate scrub. Using the banana Shea butter after makes me smell like a chocolate dipped banana!
> 
> As far as the skin, an apothecary, they have little sample sets on their website for around $18. You get 3 body butters, and 3 scrubs and you can pick if you want the sweet, fruity, or floral ones. I think they're 2oz each. The only reason I haven't ordered them is they charge $10 for shipping.


 They sound great, but that is a lot for shipping.  I do a lot of online shopping and I refuse to pay more than $5 or $6 for shipping.  I used to love to order from Saffron Rouge.  Shipping used to be 5.00, but went up to 12.50, and I will no longer buy from them.


----------



## tevans (Sep 16, 2012)

Some reason I thought our boxes were supposed ship the first week of the month. Mine shipped on the 12th and I'm supposed to get it on the 18th. I don't like paying for something 3 weeks before I get it . My Glam let's their customers know that the boxes ship mid month,so I don't expect to get it until then. How about not charging customers until they actually ship the products. Alot of online businesses do it that way.


----------



## fireflyy (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Some reason I thought our boxes were supposed ship the first week of the month. Mine shipped on the 12th and I'm supposed to get it on the 18th.
> 
> I don't like paying for something 3 weeks before I get it .
> ...


 I actually prefer that they charge on a specific day. That way I know how much will be taken out of my account and can make sure that I have enough money for other things. I wouldn't mind them charging day of shipping as long as they gave me like a day notice or something though.


----------



## TinaMarina (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dolceloure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was supposed to arrive on 9/13 (according to UPS MI)...as of yesterday:
> 
> ...


 I'm about 30 minutes from West Sac. Mine is supposed to be here on the 18th, but it left about 5 days later than yours. The past few months my BB ALWAYS arrives later than the estimated delivery date. It hasn't even made it to San Leandro yet so I don't see how it could get here by the 18th.


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fireflyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually prefer that they charge on a specific day. That way I know how much will be taken out of my account and can make sure that I have enough money for other things. I wouldn't mind them charging day of shipping as long as they gave me like a day notice or something though.


 My understanding was that Birchbox charged on the 1st of the month, and boxes are supposed to ship on the 10th of the month.  I'm ok with that. 

Right now I'm mad as hell at Birchbox for not updating my boxes on thier site.  Both my accounts show my August boxes.  I paid late because I lost my debit card and had to wait for my bank to send a new one, but my account was charged on the 9th and my boxes are due to ship on the 18th.  I'm ok with the belated shipping, but I want to at least see what I'm getting and what I paid for.  I dont really care about being suprised.  If I wanted to be surprised I just wouldnt look.  I want to know what's going to be in my Birchbox. 

Its such a little thing, but I feel like I paid for it, so I own it and I want to see it!


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 16, 2012)

My box (Box 5) contains: 

*boscia* Oil-Free Nightly Hydration (.5 FL OZ): I like the boscia line of products because they are paraben-free, no preservatives, artificial colors, etc.  This will be my first time using anything from them.  I really like it!  It's perfect for a night time moisturizer.  It's really light and leaves your skin feeling almost like silk and not overly tight.  I plan on using this every night!  
*jouer* matte moisture tint (mmt) (.07 FL OZ): I am new to jouer, as well. The ingredients are a bit of a turn-off for me as I gravitate toward more natural products.  The coverage is about medium and absorbs into the skin nicely.  I probably would not purchase as I love my bare escentuals.  
twirl perfume by* kate spade* (.05 FL OZ): Not really impressed initially with this scent out of the bottle, but it may change as I wear it.  Nope, it did not.  I feel like I got a slight headache from it.  It's a no-go.  It's a bit overpowering.  
*color club* nail color in Insta-This (cobalt blue) (.25 FL OZ)  The color is great, but I feel as though it is more of a summertime color; it looks great under the water in a pool!  The polish is somewhat thin, but it applies nicely.  
*twistband* in a violet lace pattern: I love twistbands as an alternative to your traditional black hair tie. They seem to be better for your hair and they do not leave that unsightly crease when you take them out.  The violet lace pattern is cute!
*Mighty Leaf* teas: 3 packets: Chamomile Citrus, Green Tea Tropical, and Vanilla Bean: I love hot tea and trying new varieties!  This particular brand is somewhat different as it is loose leaf tea in a silken pouch that has been sewn up with a white thread.  Great packaging!  The Green Tea is amazing!  The Vanilla Bean is subtle and who doesn't love a cup of Chamomile before bedtime!?  It's great that it had the brewing time on the tab of each pouch!  I love them!


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box (Box 5) contains:
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My understanding was that Birchbox charged on the 1st of the month, and boxes are supposed to ship on the 10th of the month.  I'm ok with that.
> 
> ...


 I don't think your box will update until after the box ships on the 18th...your box probably hasn't been put together yet, so maybe they don't know what's in it as of now...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Some reason I thought our boxes were supposed ship the first week of the month. Mine shipped on the 12th and I'm supposed to get it on the 18th.
> 
> I don't like paying for something 3 weeks before I get it .
> ...


 well, it does say on the birchbox website that they ship "around the 10th of each month."


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Sep 16, 2012)

I got my shipping confirmation email thingy the 8th and it still isn't updated yet. T_T  Blahh


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That sounds like a great box.  I love your descriptions/comments about the products.  I'm hoping I get to sample the tea now!


 Thanks!  That's one of the cool things that I like about getting a Birchbox - you get to try new things and then, review and share your experiences with each product. Fun fun!


----------



## winkiepup (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lithiumx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping confirmation email thingy the 8th and it still isn't updated yet. T_T  Blahh


 same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />BB ships out from NY, right? I'm in NH so hopefully I'll get mine soon...


----------



## amandah (Sep 16, 2012)

> I use the white chocolate, marula, banana, gingered pumpkin, and vanilla. I couldn't make up my mind so I got them all, and with the 30% off I feel like it's a bargain for as great as this stuff is. I also love the premium dark chocolate scrub. Using the banana Shea butter after makes me smell like a chocolate dipped banana! As far as the skin, an apothecary, they have little sample sets on their website for around $18. You get 3 body butters, and 3 scrubs and you can pick if you want the sweet, fruity, or floral ones. I think they're 2oz each. The only reason I haven't ordered them is they charge $10 for shipping.


 Where did you find the 30% off?


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 16, 2012)

> Where did you find the 30% off?


 You can generally find coupons just by googling them. It was also on their facebook page and is "sept2012" (case sensitive)


----------



## kisha90 (Sep 16, 2012)

Mines was sent on the 10th and it still hasn't updated. I'm supposed to be getting box #1


----------



## lunadust (Sep 16, 2012)

Make sure you are checking tracking on usps too. Mine still hasn't shown up on ups but is on usps.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Sep 16, 2012)

> Make sure you are checking tracking on usps too. Mine still hasn't shown up on ups but is on usps.


 I actually remembered to do this today!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LeighNJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Roxane68 (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMG!! Thanks so much for the laugh! How cute!


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI don't think your box will update until after the box ships on the 18th...your box probably hasn't been put together yet, so maybe they don't know what's in it as of now...


 I know your right, but I just want to see whats in it!  I'm the same way at Christmas.  Seeing all those presents under the tree wrapped up so prettily - I just want to tear that paper off and see whats in it!  I just cant stand not knowing!

I dont know what it is about that little 10 dollar box of samples that elicits such emotion!  Someone else stated something similar here earlier, and its true!


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Make sure you are checking tracking on usps too. Mine still hasn't shown up on ups but is on usps.


 I checked on USPS but it's not there either. &gt;_&lt;



> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />BB ships out from NY, right? I'm in NH so hopefully I'll get mine soon...


 I don't remember. I think so though.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />BB ships out from NY, right? I'm in NH so hopefully I'll get mine soon...


I'm in NH too and my neighbor got hers already!!


----------



## Roxane68 (Sep 16, 2012)

Received my box on Friday which was a joy to see in my mailbox because I had a horrible day and I love makeup mail.



I received box 1.

Benefit Cosmetics- foaming facial wash and facial polish- I haven't tried this yet. I have really oily skin and have been trying out lots of new face cleansers and such. My skin is reacting badly to the changes and I am just now getting it back to normal so I am scared to try this. Maybe someone who has oily skin can tell me how it worked for them?

Color Color Polish- Status Update (or Uptade according to the bottle...lol) This is a dark gray color. I would have normally have never bought this color on my own but I am liking it! Guess that is the beauty of Birchbox....opportunity to try things out of your comfort zone. I painted all my nails with CC Staus Update with a yellow accent nail. (It's kind of cute) I do have minor chipping today...very minor...so it held out for 2 days which is great for me. I thought the coverage was good. I did two coats but could have probably got by with one.

Dr Jart BB cream- I thought the tube looked much larger in the pic than in real life so I was kind of disappointed about the size. I have never tried a BB cream so I am interested in trying it. I don't see a color listed on the tube so maybe it's a one-size-fits-all type of BB cream?

Kate Spade Twirl perfume- I like this.I love girly floral smelling scents. Also, I like the perfume samples that have the spray top. Kind of wish they would include a little cap to go over the top that way I can toss it in my purse without worries of it getting bumped and spraying everywhere. I guess that is being nic-picky.

Twistband Hair tie- (dark plum color) LOVE this. I am gonna get more of these! Put this in my hair while it was still wet and only had the slightest of hair bumps when I took it out at the end of the day. My favorite thing in the box.

Band-Aids (Cynthis Rowley) This was my lifestyle extra. Um, they're band-aids. I am sure they will get used eventually. The designs are cute. Think my daughter might like them.

Thought this month was a good one.


----------



## corvettekrista (Sep 16, 2012)

> Band-Aids (Cynthis Rowley) This was my lifestyle extra. Um, they're band-aids. I am sure they will get used eventually. The designs are cute. Think my daughter might like them.


 I got the band aids in June and was kinda po'd since I haven't used band aids.... Ever. Not even for my kids, we're more wash, use antibacterial cram, &amp; let scab over kind of people. Well, guess what. A week after getting the bandaids I fell down very hard and skinned my knees (they are STILL healing, I'm almost back to 100%) and I had blood running down to my ankles for the next hour. I was so grateful for the bandaids. They really helped but I got quite a few snickers over the designs from random strangers. So,, did Birchbox PREDICT my fall, or cause it? JK.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lithiumx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked on USPS but it's not there either. &gt;_&lt;
> 
> I don't remember. I think so though.


 I've been having the same problem got my shipping email on Sep 10th and the tracking has not updated on either site.


----------



## Corrina4 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi! I'm wondering how you can tell which birchbox you will receive??? I Can see my tracking info and it weighs 0.5700


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey, Ladies!  I was just on the jouer website and they are offering 20% off the matte moisturizing tint until 09/19 with the code: *insidermatte *at checkout.  See the Insider Report here: http://jouercosmetics.com/Insider_Report.aspx  In-joy!


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Corrina4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi! I'm wondering how you can tell which birchbox you will receive??? I
> 
> Can see my tracking info and it weighs 0.5700


 After you log into your BB account, go under 'Box' located on the toolbar at the top and then, scroll down; you will see the contents of your box.


----------



## Corrina4 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks! My mom got me a gift subscription, when I log in and click box it just tells me to join...... Won't it work for me even though I har been gifted??


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Sep 16, 2012)

> I was sent a tracking link on Sept 7th, the tracking info didn't update until TODAY!!Â  I was actually kind of worried so I shot BB an email about 5 days ago, of course it took them up until yesterday to respond that they were experiencing a 4 day delay in the tracking links going active for some subscribers... Umm, thanks for letting us know BB?Â  I was getting really concerned that something was wrong because usually once I get that shipping notice, it takes about 5 days to get a box.Â  The funny part is, I have 2 BB accounts and the tracking link I got after I got my first 1 (the tracking number link that didn't show up for a whole week), I just go that box today - go figure.Â  I think nail polish adds a couple days to transit because the box can only go by ground shipping.Â  I received box 7 with the WEI oil cleanser, brush guards, Mon Jasmin Noir and some microbead cleanser along with a purple-patterned twistband (LURVE purple - fav color) and a rose-gold color club nail polish (I lurve rose gold).Â  I actually really love it, and the last box I enjoyed was the Teen Vogue box (LOL which was ages ago).Â  I am curious to see what my second box will be like - hell, I'd even be happy if it was the same box (although I have never received 2 identical boxes before).Â  That Omnia Mon Jasmin Noir perfume smells soooo sensual and delicious... it's a perfect fall/winter scent, and the staying power is absolutely UNBELIEVABLE.Â  I spritz it one time in the air to smell it (in my living room) and the smell lingered for over 15 mins.. my mom was amazed by that too!Â  Overall, I say this is a good box because I can actually see myself using everything, and I am extremely picky with boxes (I cancelled nearly every beauty subscription but 3 since I was sick of getting stuff I'd never use).


 I LURVE that you say LURVE!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 16, 2012)

woo second discounted birchbox score of the weekend. I was at target getting the Alice and Wonderland EOS Lipbalm set, which thankfully after multiple targets I found... But, I also found the Cynthia Rowley bandaids for $2.59  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Decided to pick up a pack after not getting them again. I am always banging my toes and breaking the nails, and for the first couple days post injury I like to keep a bandaid on it, mostly so I don't have to look at it. These will be super cute for that!


----------



## hunterorquarry (Sep 17, 2012)

> And I'm getting box 18, i just saw that they changed the picture and the boscia isnt showing up anymore, I was actually excited to try that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm getting box 18, too! I was really excited for my box, but I'm really disappointed that they switched the picture and we're no longer getting the Boscia after they supposedly "shipped" the boxes out. FAIL.


----------



## denise89 (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, I haven't tried the Marula one yet but it is on my to-try list! I've been obsessing over the banana, vanilla, and gingered pumpkin ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm in love with the banana and white chocolate! I'm planning on getting the pumpkin one! How is it? Does it smell like pumpkin pie?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## denise89 (Sep 17, 2012)

This is the longest shipping EVER. Mine was supposed to arrive 4 days ago, AHHH. Does anyone know how the nail polish is for box #16? Any pictures from anything from that box?


----------



## R8RJenn (Sep 17, 2012)

My shipping is saying the same thing. mine was received by the post office (i block away from my house) about 6 days ago and I still havent received it...hmm where are our boxes this month!!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Sep 17, 2012)

Received shipping notification on the 8th (mailed really on the 13th) and it was received by the post office on Fri...scheduled delivery on the 20th




..I know I shouldn't let this get to me this much since it is coming before the end of the month..but part of getting subscription services is looking forward to actually getting them..


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 17, 2012)

My Dr. Jarts BB cream sample actually seems full.  Guess I got lucky.  Have already used it two times and there's plenty left.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Dr. Jarts BB cream sample actually seems full.  Guess I got lucky.  Have already used it two times and there's plenty left.


 Mine was, too...I got 6 full uses out of mine.


----------



## evlady (Sep 17, 2012)

I was being so good about not peeking at my box, until BB sent me the product spotlight email. I haven't got my box yet, way to spoil it BB! So I checked to see what possible boxes I could be getting and saw that the product was only in one box! So here's the box I'll be getting!

They sent the email about the Boscia Cleansing Oil, so I knew I would be getting box 23. I overall really like this box, I think it's a great example of what a "sample box" should be. It has variety: skin, make-up, nails, hair, perfume, &amp; tea! I didn't really want the yellow polish, I like yellow, but I already have Color Club's Almost Famous and for me, one yellow is kinda enough. I'll just have to use some points to get the ever desired rose gold polish!

So hopefully it will get here! Tracking hasn't updated for now 10 days! I want to email them &amp; tell them not to worry about shipping it I'll stop by &amp; pick it up!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm betting that my new iPhone gets to me before my Biechbox. Maybe Apple can give Birchbox some shipping tips.


AHHH You pre ordered! Good job!


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 17, 2012)

My Jarts looked nearly full when I held it up to the light, and product definitely comes out.  I'm annoyed at myself, I dispensed some without reading the ingredients and could smell that it has chemical sunblock in it, so it went to waste.  Stupid sensitive skin.

On the plus side, the blue Color Club held up on my toes through a half marathon--running seems to kill my pedicures.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kisha90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mines was sent on the 10th and it still hasn't updated. I'm supposed to be getting box #1


 This is a ditto for me. I've been getting pretty frustrated with Birchbox Woman over the past few months. Thinking about cancelling.


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 17, 2012)

My tracking finally updated 8 days after I got my shipping email. It was received by the post office on Friday the 14th., with a delivery date of the 20th. I know there are differing opinions on this, but shipped to me means processed by the post office, or mail innovations, or whatever. If I am mailing a package, I don't tell someone I sent it and then drive around with it in my car for a week before bringing it to the post office, all the while telling them it's on the way. I tell them I mailed it when I actually mail it. It's not about getting the box late. It's about telling half truths. I wish when issues happened, Birchbox would just man up and say there's a small problem and why. Because there is a problem, and to be honest, they seem to have some type of issue almost every month. Just my opinion, of course.. The saving grace this month is that I think my box looks fantastic. Hurry up and get here!!!


----------



## Alycia (Sep 17, 2012)

I finally got my shipping to update after a week of waiting. My BB was shipped out on the 14th not the tenth


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My tracking finally updated 8 days after I got my shipping email. It was received by the post office on Friday the 14th., with a delivery date of the 20th. I know there are differing opinions on this, but shipped to me means processed by the post office, or mail innovations, or whatever. If I am mailing a package, I don't tell someone I sent it and then drive around with it in my car for a week before bringing it to the post office, all the while telling them it's on the way. I tell them I mailed it when I actually mail it.
> 
> It's not about getting the box late. It's about telling half truths. I wish when issues happened, Birchbox would just man up and say there's a small problem and why. Because there is a problem, and to be honest, they seem to have some type of issue almost every month. Just my opinion, of course..
> ...


 I am right there with you on this issue. If they sent me an e-mail with a "tracking" number and they keep reassuring us that our boxes have shipped and they are on their way to us. But then say oh they might take longer or there are "issues" with mail innovations when in reality our boxes where not actually shipped until the 14th. Then that is the issue not mail innovations but Birchbox itself. Maybe instead of making that dumb video of their 2nd anniversary they should have been sending our boxes. I am also thinking that fashion week in NY had part in this because they were part of it as well. But that is not an excuse as to why Birchbox should slack off or not be on top of its game with so many other beauty subscriptions in the market. I was also upset as to how amazing those samples they gave out during fashion week and well we don't get those type of samples anymore. We used to when they first started their company but no longer. Overall, I am getting tired of Birchbox lol.


----------



## Steffi (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Alycia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my shipping to update after a week of waiting. My BB was shipped out on the 14th not the tenth


 Mine just updated also.  ALSO actually shipped on the 14th, not on the 10th like they SAID it did.

Also, way to send product spotlight emails before we get our boxes, Birchbox.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm annoyed too!!! I'm so mad that our boxes weren't shipped out til the 14th. They better not do this again!!



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am right there with you on this issue. If they sent me an e-mail with a "tracking" number and they keep reassuring us that our boxes have shipped and they are on their way to us. But then say oh they might take longer or there are "issues" with mail innovations when in reality our boxes where not actually shipped until the 14th. Then that is the issue not mail innovations but Birchbox itself. Maybe instead of making that dumb video of their 2nd anniversary they should have been sending our boxes. I am also thinking that fashion week in NY had part in this because they were part of it as well. But that is not an excuse as to why Birchbox should slack off or not be on top of its game with so many other beauty subscriptions in the market. I was also upset as to how amazing those samples they gave out during fashion week and well we don't get those type of samples anymore. We used to when they first started their company but no longer. Overall, I am getting tired of Birchbox lol.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 17, 2012)

I still think there is a good chance this is UPS's fault. Even if the tracking says received on the 14th (mine does too), if the boxes were loaded on a truck for ups and ups didn't unload the truck until the 14th, it would say received the 14th. If Birchbox loaded everything and got it out of the warehouse on the tenth they did ship that day and then its out of their hands what ups is doing. We really don't know what happened but I think we are being too harsh on Birchbox. I know a few have been unhappy about the time spent on the video but what else should they have been doing? Once those boxes were out of the warehouse there's nothing they can do but tell us to wait. Sure its annoying to wait a week for updates but I know its going to show up. Heck one month I never received a box, they forgot to send one period to me. I waited until later in the month and emailed them and they refunded me for the month. I forgave them and still love them.

     I'm a retail manager and one thing that I would have to deal with sometimes was delayed refunds. Customers would come up and start screaming they returned something two days before and the refund wasn't on their card yet and they want their money NOW. I would have to tell them to wait. Once its processed at the register, the info for the refund is submitted at closing and then goes through visa/mastercard and then to their bank account. Typically it takes 2-3 business days but sometimes it takes longer. The hold up is with visa/mastercard or their bank and thats not something I have control over. I would have to tell some very angry people to let me know in two weeks if it hasn't gone through and then I'll call cash control to look into it. But that usually wasn't enough and they'd yell at me to get their money. 

I hope this makes sense in some way on why I'm not blaming birchbox.


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am right there with you on this issue. If they sent me an e-mail with a "tracking" number and they keep reassuring us that our boxes have shipped and they are on their way to us. But then say oh they might take longer or there are "issues" with mail innovations when in reality our boxes where not actually shipped until the 14th. Then that is the issue not mail innovations but Birchbox itself. Maybe instead of making that dumb video of their 2nd anniversary they should have been sending our boxes. I am also thinking that fashion week in NY had part in this because they were part of it as well. But that is not an excuse as to why Birchbox should slack off or not be on top of its game with so many other beauty subscriptions in the market. I was also upset as to how amazing those samples they gave out during fashion week and well we don't get those type of samples anymore. We used to when they first started their company but no longer. Overall, I am getting tired of Birchbox lol.


 I was thinking the same thing about the Fashion Week thing. I understand what they are trying to do with events like Fashion Week, and Pop Up Shops, and special events for invited people, but not at the expense of current customers. I've also seen people not get their items or boxes a few times, only to be told there are no more samples. What? There are plenty of samples to give out at these events to non-subscribers! And you're right - they seem to be using the kind of samples we used to get for things other than monthly boxes.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 17, 2012)

I just have to say, I loved Birchbox when I started my sub. But in the past 3 month things have gone way down hill. All the shipping issues, bad customer service, on and on. I got my shipping email on the 10th. My box didn't ship until the 12th, and I got it on the 15th. So I was one of the many many many people who got emails saying that their box had shipped before it actually had. I got box 7, and I was actually pretty excited to try most of the samples (although not as excited as past months, but I'm trying to be as positive as i can about it). That all changed when I got my box. The lid to my Vasanti sample was completely removed from the tube, the two parts just laying there as if they had been thrown in carelessly. It had oozed out and into the rest of my box, ruined the twist band, and covered most of the rest of the box in cleanser. Also, for some reason my Color Club had polish all over the side of my bottle, I'm not sure what the hell that's all about, it didn't seem to come from my bottle. My point is, while they have all this fashion week stuff and buying other companies so they can expand internationally going on, the people who got them where there are, the people like us who are loyal subscribers, who buy tons of stuff from their shop, who support them, are suffering. It's almost as if they are treating us like an after thought, just throwing a bunch of random crap in boxes and sending to us while they focus on "more important" things. It's really disappointing. I really want to hold out and see if things get better, but I have the sneaking suspicion that things are only going to be more of a mess when the Joliebox merge begins. I also wish they wouldn't be so vague and secretive in all the info they put out. Birchbox is really bumming out bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angiepang1e (Sep 17, 2012)

still no tracking update for me.  And its been a week since they've "shipped".  On the other hand, I just got my first myglam tracking info like 5 minutes ago and the location is available now.  for shame, birchbox. For SHAME.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Sep 17, 2012)

> I was being so good about not peeking at my box, until BB sent me the product spotlight email. I haven't got my box yet, way to spoil it BB! So I checked to see what possible boxes I could be getting and saw that the product was only in one box! So here's the box I'll be getting!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



They did that to me last month! Isn't it annoying?


----------



## Charity1217 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm curious what email you received regarding the Boscia Cleansing Oil.  I am one of those getting box 18, which had the cleansing oil in it until a few days ago and then it disappeared from the picture.  That was the one thing I wanted to try from the box so I'm hoping it was just an error.  Does anyone know if they do that often?  Post pictures of that you're getting then remove items later?


----------



## JamieO (Sep 17, 2012)

Update on my ruined box. I emailed them on Saturday night, knowing I wouldn't hear anything until today since it was the weekend. I didn't receive any sort of message, just an email saying my order is being processed with the Admin shipping thing, I'm guessing that means they are sending me another box, which is awesome!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 17, 2012)

I got a product spotlight email as well, I deleted it straight away without reading it. I want my box to be a surprise! It's sad when you get your spotlight email before you actually have your box in hand. Still no update on shipping, but I'm just going to see what happens. If I have neither an update on shipping or my box by Friday, I'm definitely sending them an email. That will be nearly 10 business days since receiving my shipment notification.


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 17, 2012)

I looked at my account and had 9 links for product feedback, and can't use two of them. This month I'm pretty disappointed. Almost all of my samples were single use packets, except the primer. For the Nexxus especially it's just not enough. I'm still on the fence about canceling, mainly because of the points.


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 17, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Meshybelle (Sep 17, 2012)

With all of the Birchbox shipping chaos going on, has anyone noticed that MyGlam or whatever they are calling themselves now, hasn't shipped yet, and it's already the 17th!


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm in NH too and my neighbor got hers already!!


 I'm also in New Hampshire, along with my Mom and sister. I bought them both gift subscriptions to Birchbox. My sister received hers last Wednesday (the same day mine came) and we both received the same exact box (Box 10). My Mom should be getting her box (Box 22) today according to the USPS website. They both live in the same house in Lempster (about 20 miles north of Keene), so I'm assuming the boxes are sent out in waves by box number and not location. I pretty much always receive my Birchbox very early in Concord.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With all of the Birchbox shipping chaos going on, has anyone noticed that MyGlam or whatever they are calling themselves now, hasn't shipped yet, and it's already the 17th!


 I got a notice today that mine actually shipped out Friday and should be arriving by Thursday.


----------



## Meshybelle (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got a notice today that mine actually shipped out Friday and should be arriving by Thursday.


 Awesome. I usually have my bag by now and was surprised by how long they were taking this month. My Birchbox was right on schedule though. Imagine that!!! lol


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With all of the Birchbox shipping chaos going on, has anyone noticed that MyGlam or whatever they are calling themselves now, hasn't shipped yet, and it's already the 17th!


You should receive your Myglam email soon.  I just did and my tracking has already updated (says it shipped Friday) and will be here before the end of the week.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 17, 2012)

I just used my 300 BB points to buy the Wei to Go Ideal Skin Perfect Finish 



 $30 but hey, I am IN LOVE with it. It completely covered my redness without a caked on look. Best product I've tried from BB yet!


----------



## Meshybelle (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You should receive your Myglam email soon.  I just did and my tracking has already updated (says it shipped Friday) and will be here before the end of the week.


 Thank you!!


----------



## Meshybelle (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You should receive your Myglam email soon.  I just did and my tracking has already updated (says it shipped Friday) and will be here before the end of the week.


 Thank you!


----------



## diana16 (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With all of the Birchbox shipping chaos going on, has anyone noticed that MyGlam or whatever they are calling themselves now, hasn't shipped yet, and it's already the 17th!


all the bags shipped thursday and friday, you should get an email soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 17, 2012)

My box says it's out for delivery! Will be the perfect pick-me-up after a day full of labs and programming lectures.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just used my 300 BB points to buy the Wei to Go Ideal Skin Perfect Finish
> 
> ...


 Do you use it over foundation? I didn't receive it so I'm not familiar with the product.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you use it over foundation? I didn't receive it so I'm not familiar with the product.


 When I first used it I didn't know how to apply it. I had never used a CC cream before, so I was clueless.

I put it on after my moisturizer, like I would a BB cream and I was SHOCKED when it covered all of my redness/acne scars. It was like a heavy duty BB cream, but the feel was so light. It felt super creamy but when I put it on my face it felt/looked like I had nothing on. I am a full coverage kinda gal, so I also put my foundation on top of it but I didn't need my normal amount because I wasn't trying to hide my scars/redness. It was a little light for my skin tone, but I just added some bronzer and I was all good. It blended perfectly with my beauty blender and it gave me a glow! I am in love LOL


----------



## JessP (Sep 17, 2012)

> When I first used it I didn't know how to apply it. I had never used a CC cream before, so I was clueless. I put it on after my moisturizer, like I would a BB cream and I was SHOCKED when it covered all of my redness/acne scars. It was like a heavy duty BB cream, but the feel was so light. It felt super creamy but when I put it on my face it felt/looked like I had nothing on. I am a full coverage kinda gal, so I also put my foundation on top of it but I didn't need my normal amount because I wasn't trying to hide my scars/redness. It was a little light for my skin tone, but I just added some bronzer and I was all good. It blended perfectly with my beauty blender and it gave me a glow! I am in love LOLÂ


 Sweet, thanks for sharing! I'll be receiving this sample as well (whenever my box arrives lol) and am now really excited to try it!


----------



## lunadust (Sep 17, 2012)

Got my box 13 today.





I already have a boscia sample of this but doesn't hurt to have more!

don't know if I'll use the brush things or the wipe thingys.

I'm hoping the color club doesn't chip quick on me because I love this color.

The BB cream is what I'm really looking to try. It doesn't seem like there's much in there so I hope there's enough to get a feel for it.

The mini fall mag is a nice touch!

I do have to say the box wasn't packed as nicely as it normally is. The tissue was kinda sloppy.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When I first used it I didn't know how to apply it. I had never used a CC cream before, so I was clueless.
> ...


 Ohh ok. I just tried a BB cream for the first time (the Dr. Jart's I received in my box) and thought it was ok, but nothing spectacular. I have a problem with brown discoloration around my eyelids and so I'm trying to find something that actually covers it up and doesn't just add a bunch of sparkly shit on top of it haha.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 17, 2012)

i shall name this shipping fiasco "shippinggate" lol

i coined the term "befinegate" back in april, when befine sent out expired samples


----------



## AtomicBunny (Sep 17, 2012)

I received my box today. I got the Beauty Fixation, the facial wash + polish, from Benefit which I am interested in trying, the CC in Insta-gram, the Dr.Jart+ (I'm annoyed about this because I'd be genuinely interested in trying this but so much product has been wasted before I've even had the chance since it won't stop oozing out on its own 



), a hair tie and the infamous Larabar. Not thrilled with this months box. I think I'm gonna cash in my points and call it quits...moving on to another subscription!


----------



## lunadust (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i shall name this shipping fiasco "shippinggate" lol


 LOL


----------



## lauravee (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box 13 today.
> 
> ...


----------



## lunadust (Sep 17, 2012)

Not my favorite box but I'm still happy.


----------



## fireflyy (Sep 17, 2012)

I just got my birchbox in today. I got the kate spade perfume sample, the twistband in a pale green (pretty color), a tili bag, the insta-gram polish, the Nexus foil packets, and the benefit porefessional sample. This is my first birchbox, but I can't say that I'm entirely satisfied with the box. The tili bag, twistband, and foil packets honestly don't seem worth the $10, and I'm just not very interested in perfume. The best part of the box for me is the nail polish and porefessional, which I love. Now I have another travel size porefessional in addition to my full-size!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Sep 17, 2012)

Okay, I have $10 in points to spend but what I was gonna order (DDF Brightening cleanser...it's been my favorite sample from BB) is out of stock. Does anyone have any recommendations of how I should spend my points? Product recs?


----------



## dotybird (Sep 17, 2012)

Got my Box 15 today!





I guess I am pretty happy with the contents.  I kind of expected the nailpolish to have a little shimmer to it, but instead it seems like it is a flat grey color-- which I love but I already have like 5 variations of the shade at home.  If anyone has a blue or a rose gold that they would be up for trading, let me know!


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Box 15 today!
> 
> ...


----------



## spwest (Sep 17, 2012)

I emailed them about it- they said everyone gets different stuff and to hope that I get a code in the future.  What the??  Seem a bit unfair to anyone else?  I want a code : (


----------



## dotybird (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great box!  How many FL OZ. is in the Caudalie sample?


 It's 0.2 oz.  It's a pretty good size.  I got the same sample from Sephora earlier this summer, and it lasted me more than a week.


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 17, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My tracking finally updated 8 days after I got my shipping email. It was received by the post office on Friday the 14th., with a delivery date of the 20th. I know there are differing opinions on this, but shipped to me means processed by the post office, or mail innovations, or whatever. If I am mailing a package, I don't tell someone I sent it and then drive around with it in my car for a week before bringing it to the post office, all the while telling them it's on the way. I tell them I mailed it when I actually mail it.
It's not about getting the box late. It's about telling half truths. I wish when issues happened, Birchbox would just man up and say there's a small problem and why. Because there is a problem, and to be honest, they seem to have some type of issue almost every month. Just my opinion, of course..
The saving grace this month is that I think my box looks fantastic. Hurry up and get here!!!



> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just have to say, I loved Birchbox when I started my sub. But in the past 3 month things have gone way down hill. All the shipping issues, bad customer service, on and on. I got my shipping email on the 10th. My box didn't ship until the 12th, and I got it on the 15th. So I was one of the many many many people who got emails saying that their box had shipped before it actually had. I got box 7, and I was actually pretty excited to try most of the samples (although not as excited as past months, but I'm trying to be as positive as i can about it). That all changed when I got my box. The lid to my Vasanti sample was completely removed from the tube, the two parts just laying there as if they had been thrown in carelessly. It had oozed out and into the rest of my box, ruined the twist band, and covered most of the rest of the box in cleanser. Also, for some reason my Color Club had polish all over the side of my bottle, I'm not sure what the hell that's all about, it didn't seem to come from my bottle. My point is, while they have all this fashion week stuff and buying other companies so they can expand internationally going on, the people who got them where there are, the people like us who are loyal subscribers, who buy tons of stuff from their shop, who support them, are suffering. It's almost as if they are treating us like an after thought, just throwing a bunch of random crap in boxes and sending to us while they focus on "more important" things. It's really disappointing. I really want to hold out and see if things get better, but I have the sneaking suspicion that things are only going to be more of a mess when the Joliebox merge begins. I also wish they wouldn't be so vague and secretive in all the info they put out. Birchbox is really bumming out bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
*OK, this is sad, Here is the email I sent to BB: Bernadette Hartman, Sep 15 10:36 am (EDT):*

You know what, I am not the only one who has gotten this generic response. You didn't even answer my question as to why you didn't contact us first to let us know there was a problem. I am on multiple blogs, as well as having a blog of my own, and the almost everyone is saying the same thing. You respond to questions generically, you recycle things from past boxes, and you send items that don't even apply to our profiles that we have filled out. 
After seeing what is in the box I am getting, please cancel my membership, and refund me for this month. You can cancel the shipment or keep it or whatever you would like to do with it if it ever shows up, because it still isn't showing updated tracking information. This box, according to your website, yet again contains another item that is a repeat from a previous box. I am tired of receiving items that are "left overs" from other boxes. I am taking my business to a different company. One where I feel like I matter more, value my business,and handle my issues more appropriately than just sending out the exact same responses that they send to everyone else. I tried to stick it out with your company, hoping it would get better, but it never did.

*AND THIS IS THEIR RESPONSE: *Hi Bernadette,

Thanks for trying out Birchbox! Your subscription has been cancelled. You will no longer be charged or receive any further boxes.

According to our cancellation policy found in our FAQ (https://www.birchbox.com/about/faq), all cancellations must be requested before 12:00 am Eastern Standard Time on the day before rebilling. The package for has already been processed and unfortunately can not be canceled. If you would like to receive a $10 refund for that package, please mark the unopened box 'RTS' and return that back to us. Once received, we will process the refund.

Your account is available should you decide to make full size orders or receive deliveries again in the future. If you would like to repurchase a subscription, you can log in to your account on Birchbox.com and rejoin at any time. You also will continue to have full access to your Birchbox points and our shop.

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to give us a call toll free at 877-487-7272.

xo

Audrey
Birchbox | Operations Associate
230 Park Ave South, 12th Floor | New York, NY 10003
p. 877.487.7272

Wow, you can tell how much they really valued me as a member. No apology or anything. I definitely will not be a bb customer again. They answered no questions that I asked, just glossed overt them. and the response speaks volumes to me about how they treat customers with problems! What do you guys think? Am I overreacting?


----------



## spwest (Sep 17, 2012)

Has anyone gotten box #1?  I'm worried I'll get that yucky yellow ; )


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box 13 today.
> 
> ...


----------



## fireflyy (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Because they were in a hurry. They had videos to make and parties to attend.


 Mine was sloppy too! The Intro card was bent in half because it was closed in the box lid.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Okay, I have $10 in points to spend but what I was gonna order (DDF Brightening cleanser...it's been my favorite sample from BB) is out of stock. Does anyone have any recommendations of how I should spend my points? Product recs?


  I LOVED the DDF cleanser too I was so sad when it was out of stock. I went to Marshall's over the weekend and saw that they carry DDF face lotions, etc... They didn't have the cleanser, but I bought the DDF Eye Erase Gel for $15, it's $44 on their site. 

Just thought I would share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny (Sep 17, 2012)

> Â I LOVED the DDF cleanser too I was so sad when it was out of stock. I went to Marshall's over the weekend and saw that they carry DDF face lotions, etc... They didn't have the cleanser, but I bought the DDF Eye Erase Gel for $15, it's $44 on their site.Â  Just thought I would share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Â
> Â
> Â
> Â
> ...


 Ooo that's good to know! Thanks!!


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Sep 17, 2012)

So I still haven't gotten an answer from Birchbox about why the box disappeared from my account. I figure it's Monday and I will hear from them by tomorrow. I logged in to my account in the vain hope my box would be there and I do have a box again, its just not the same box. Now I guess I am getting box 7. Box 7 is good, I like the rose gold nail polish and purple lace hair tie. The other stuff I may try, I don't know. I could use the brush guards with my Bare Minerals Well Cared For and clean my brushes. I am not angry about this new box but there is something about not getting what you were expecting that bums me out. I really wanted to try the Boscia Makeup Breakup in box 23 and the tea. I am a tea-aholic. So at least now I have a box. I hope I get it before October. I am on the West Coast so, you never know. 

I am also a little stoked I wont be getting the yellow polish and hair tie anymore. Even if the Oregon Ducks are out here. I hate yellow.


----------



## merkington (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm usually totally okay with BB shipping but my box has been in NYC for the past 4 days and it's still not out for delivery... and I live in NYC! It says that my expected delivery date is today and usually I get it early, but still no notification. So weird.


----------



## ashleyanner (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fireflyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was sloppy too! The Intro card was bent in half because it was closed in the box lid.


 Same here.  But on the plus side, I actually received a deluxe sized sample of the Bvlgari perfume.  It is in the cutest little bottle.

*Edited so I didn't spoil the surprise for anyone.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVED the DDF cleanser too I was so sad when it was out of stock. I went to Marshall's over the weekend and saw that they carry DDF face lotions, etc... They didn't have the cleanser, but I bought the DDF Eye Erase Gel for $15, it's $44 on their site.
> 
> ...


----------



## merkington (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here.  But on the plus side, I actually received a deluxe sized sample of the Bvlgari perfume.  It is in the cutest little bottle.
> 
> *Edited so I didn't spoil the surprise for anyone.


 which box did you have?


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sweet, thanks for sharing! I'll be receiving this sample as well (whenever my box arrives lol) and am now really excited to try it!


 No problem! I hope you get your soon, that's just insane! I just posted a video on my YouTube channel of my review. You can see what it looks like and hear me rave like a lunatic about my adoration! LOL the link to my channel is in my signature. 



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ohh ok. I just tried a BB cream for the first time (the Dr. Jart's I received in my box) and thought it was ok, but nothing spectacular. I have a problem with brown discoloration around my eyelids and so I'm trying to find something that actually covers it up and doesn't just add a bunch of sparkly shit on top of it haha.


 HAHA! I know what you mean, the Jart would give me a sheen, which was perfect for summer but I am looking for a more matte style for fall. I think the CC cream would def help with the discoloration. It covered my redness like a champ... I hate sounding like a tool but damn I haven't been this excited about a new product since, well, like ever! Ha!


----------



## ashleyanner (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *merkington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> which box did you have?


 #29, I believe.


----------



## Lilith McKee (Sep 17, 2012)

I finally received my box, though the wait was a touch annoying I really like everything this month.  I think the only bad month I have had was my very first month with those eyeliner stickers lol.  





I really dig this month honestly.  Everything is usable, I love that the Dr. Jart is 100% full, though I love my skin79 and Lioele too much to switch.  The perfume is okay, I will use the sample up but not a buy either.  The polish is really cute, I really don't love the formula but love the color.  Generally good box, nothing to whoop whoop about but a decent box.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Sep 17, 2012)

I called Birchbox for a real answer about my Box swap/no tracking ordeal. I spoke with Alexandra, who was very nice and super helpful. I guess the shipping number on my original box wasn't allocated properly and it didn't end up getting shipped on the 10th. That was box 23. So my account reverted back to August Friday so a new box could be assigned to my account. She said it happened to a couple of people and she was very sorry. So it is suppose to ship in the next two days which means I may get it by the end of the month but I wont expect to. She offered me 100 points, which was nice. It make the box free(ish) and I get box 7 now. I like box 7 so I guess that's cool. I don't expect the Customer Service team to have crazy specific answers, they only know what they are told. She was honest that my account had a mistake this month, apologized, offered a solution and something for my trouble. Yes I am disappointed that I don't have a box to play with this month but next month I will get two, lol!


----------



## alice blue (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVED the DDF cleanser too I was so sad when it was out of stock. I went to Marshall's over the weekend and saw that they carry DDF face lotions, etc... They didn't have the cleanser, but I bought the DDF Eye Erase Gel for $15, it's $44 on their site.
> 
> ...


----------



## alice blue (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called Birchbox for a real answer about my Box swap/no tracking ordeal. I spoke with Alexandra, who was very nice and super helpful. I guess the shipping number on my original box wasn't allocated properly and it didn't end up getting shipped on the 10th. That was box 23. So my account reverted back to August Friday so a new box could be assigned to my account. She said it happened to a couple of people and she was very sorry. So it is suppose to ship in the next two days which means I may get it by the end of the month but I wont expect to. She offered me 100 points, which was nice. It make the box free(ish) and I get box 7 now. I like box 7 so I guess that's cool. I don't expect the Customer Service team to have crazy specific answers, they only know what they are told. She was honest that my account had a mistake this month, apologized, offered a solution and something for my trouble. Yes I am disappointed that I don't have a box to play with this month but next month I will get two, lol!


 They switched my box last month, and I didn't get any bonus points. 




 They are such a crappy company.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> HAHA! I know what you mean, the Jart would give me a sheen, which was perfect for summer but I am looking for a more matte style for fall. I think the CC cream would def help with the discoloration. It covered my redness like a champ... I hate sounding like a tool but damn I haven't been this excited about a new product since, well, like ever! Ha!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stdanzy (Sep 17, 2012)

Kinda off topic, but I ordered the lace twistband 12 pack last week and got it today. When I took them off the chain and counted them there were only 11! How hard is it to make sure that there are twelve twistbands on the loop before shipping them?! Between this and the inconsistent customer service/ constant shipping issues, I think this will be my last month with birchbox. I will be returning to beauty bar/ sample society where they value their customers.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Sep 17, 2012)

> Just watched a few of your videos, so much more entertaining than a typical "unboxing" haha! BTW, what kind of store is Ross? You mentioned it when talking about the Color Club polish - I'm from New Hampshire and very sheltered apparently.


 Where in New Hampshire? I'm in Maine, neighbor!


----------



## kisha90 (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stdanzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Kinda off topic, but I ordered the lace twistband 12 pack last week and got it today. When I took them off the chain and counted them there were only 11! How hard is it to make sure that there are twelve twistbands on the loop before shipping them?! Between this and the inconsistent customer service/ constant shipping issues, I think this will be my last month with birchbox. I will be returning to beauty bar/ sample society where they value their customers.


 wow that sucks!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 17, 2012)

Finally got my Box #6 today!!






I'll definitely find uses for the fashion tape. I'm giving the Twirl to my mum - I spritzed it once and it's actually not bad, but I don't like it enough to switch my long-time perfume for it haha. Glad I got the blue polish since the rose gold was the only other one that appealed to me but I just bought Penny Talk from Essie. The soy body whip is quite a nice size and doesn't smell too overpowering, and is pretty thick. It'll definitely be used up.

The only thing I'm not happy about is the jouer. I've never used any sort of tinted product (I don't use foundation/powder/etc. in general) before and I thought this would be a good way to try it out. However, the shade is WAY OFF. I got the darkest shade, Hazel, and when I swatched it on my arm (which is at least a shade darker than my face), it left a noticeably darker brown streak. Guess I won't be getting much use out of this..


> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just watched a few of your videos, so much more entertaining than a typical "unboxing" haha!
> ...


 Ross is pretty much like a slightly more "low end" Marshalls or TJ Maxx. I've never looked at their beauty products (I must remedy this ASAP) but in terms of clothing you'll find stuff you'd probably typically find in a JC Penney.


----------



## JessP (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just watched a few of your videos, so much more entertaining than a typical "unboxing" haha!
> ...


 I'm a San Diegan like Keely and can tell you that Ross is another version of TJ Maxx and Marshall's (but I don't think they're sister stores, just similar concepts). I had never heard of them until I moved out here (originally from Michigan) lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where in New Hampshire? I'm in Maine, neighbor!


 Concord!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my Box #6 today!!
> 
> ...


 Good explanation! I prefer TJ Maxx and Marshall's but also live close to a Ross so I pop in there occasionally.


----------



## xiehan (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called Birchbox for a real answer about my Box swap/no tracking ordeal. I spoke with Alexandra, who was very nice and super helpful. I guess the shipping number on my original box wasn't allocated properly and it didn't end up getting shipped on the 10th. That was box 23. So my account reverted back to August Friday so a new box could be assigned to my account. She said it happened to a couple of people and she was very sorry. So it is suppose to ship in the next two days which means I may get it by the end of the month but I wont expect to. She offered me 100 points, which was nice. It make the box free(ish) and I get box 7 now. I like box 7 so I guess that's cool. I don't expect the Customer Service team to have crazy specific answers, they only know what they are told. She was honest that my account had a mistake this month, apologized, offered a solution and something for my trouble. Yes I am disappointed that I don't have a box to play with this month but next month I will get two, lol!


 Okay, this is really suspicious... without going back in the thread because there are too many posts that I don't have the patience to look through, I seem to recall that several other people were reporting this problem (with their box page reverting back to the August box) and IIRC the only people who were having that problem were people originally set to receive box #23.

And then there was the issue with people complaining that the box image for box #18 suddenly changed and was no longer featuring the Boscia product originally pictured. What do these two boxes have in common? The Boscia cleansing oil. (I also vaguely recall that the Boscia cleansing oil was never -listed- in the box contents for box #18, but in the original picture which you can still see in Zadi's post, it looks identical to the Boscia product pictured for box #23.)

So... I'm going to venture a guess that something went wrong with the Boscia cleansing oil this month -- something like they received a lot fewer of them than they had originally planned to send out, or the product was spoiled or somehow unfit for shipping?? Definitely suspicious and annoying for those affected. I feel like Birchbox would've been better off admitting that there was a SNAFU with one of the products and offer you all an apology, because it seems like all of their actions up until this point have only been to cover up the situation.

(As a side note, I am receiving neither of these boxes -- still waiting for my box #11 over here -- but the Boscia cleansing oil was the one product featured in the boxes this month that I was excited about, and hoped to be able to trade for it with someone.)


----------



## Roxane68 (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *corvettekrista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the band aids in June and was kinda po'd since I haven't used band aids.... Ever. Not even for my kids, we're more wash, use antibacterial cram, &amp; let scab over kind of people.
> 
> ...


Things that make you go hmmm....


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Sep 17, 2012)

xiehan,

My guess was that the UPS truck of that round of boxes got carjacked (has happened in Oregon before) or the Boscia cleansing oil fell through. I have yet to see a YouTube unboxing video for box 23 or hear about someone getting it. i'm not saying they didn't, I just haven't seen it. At any rate she told me she didn't know what happened. I mean I will take that any day over some lie designed to make me not be angry.

alice blue,

I'm sorry you got your Birchbox got switched last month, it stinks! Did you get it at the same time as the old box was suppose to arrive? I am getting points because my box was shipped so freaking late, was switched and I was provided with incorrect shipping info. I would call and complain.


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Okay, this is really suspicious... without going back in the thread because there are too many posts that I don't have the patience to look through, I seem to recall that several other people were reporting this problem (with their box page reverting back to the August box) and IIRC the only people who were having that problem were people originally set to receive box #23.
> ...


 ...if that's the case, at least they didn't ship them out like the Befine products? And if that's the case, they could be trying to keep on Boscia's good side so we can get more products. If they straight up blamed Boscia (especially if they hadn't shipped said items yet), then Boscia wouldn't be so happy with the negative publicity.

On a different note, I love you all ( we have a lot of fun! ) but sometimes it seems like everyone wants something different, that it would be impossible to please everyone! I really couldn't imagine having to be in a sub service's shoes. That said, personally, I like Birchbox. They've had their issues - I still haven't gotten my second box despite my Monday email, and last month's box was really disappointed, especially when they sent my medium-skin profile their warm stila product, despite it coming in medium - but I've tried and researched other things, and this one works best for me. I guess different strokes for different strokes. I'd advise the people who are really unhappy to try a different sub service, or to just not sub at all. There's a lot of risk in this kind of product. What's fun about it for some people totally stinks for others.


----------



## melonz (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my Box #6 today!!
> 
> ...


 I should be getting this box on Wednesday! I'm excited for the Soy Body Whip.. and I hope the Jouer is in my shade..


----------



## Roxane68 (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spwest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten box #1?  I'm worried I'll get that yucky yellow ; )


I got box one. It had the dark grey polish (Status Update).


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I should be getting this box on Wednesday! I'm excited for the Soy Body Whip.. and I hope the Jouer is in my shade..


 The soy body whip is awesome! It's also a pretty nice size compared to some of the other samples this month (cough jouer cough).


----------



## dryadsbubble (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Okay, this is really suspicious... without going back in the thread because there are too many posts that I don't have the patience to look through, I seem to recall that several other people were reporting this problem (with their box page reverting back to the August box) and IIRC the only people who were having that problem were people originally set to receive box #23.
> ...


 I am also supposed to be receiving Box 23. My shipping info finally updated today, after an email on the 10th that said it had shipped. It didn't ship until the 15th. 

Also, the Boscia cleansing oil is gone from my box now. In its place is the Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel. But when I click on it, there's no "Give Feedback" button. 

I think you're right on the money; something happened with the Boscia cleansing oil because it looks like they pulled it out of my box. The main "box picture" for Box 23 still shows the Boscia cleansing oil, though.


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I still haven't gotten an answer from Birchbox about why the box disappeared from my account. I figure it's Monday and I will hear from them by tomorrow. I logged in to my account in the vain hope my box would be there and I do have a box again, its just not the same box. Now I guess I am getting box 7. Box 7 is good, I like the rose gold nail polish and purple lace hair tie. The other stuff I may try, I don't know. I could use the brush guards with my Bare Minerals Well Cared For and clean my brushes. I am not angry about this new box but there is something about not getting what you were expecting that bums me out. I really wanted to try the Boscia Makeup Breakup in box 23 and the tea. I am a tea-aholic. So at least now I have a box. I hope I get it before October. I am on the West Coast so, you never know.
> 
> I am also a little stoked I wont be getting the yellow polish and hair tie anymore. Even if the Oregon Ducks are out here. I hate yellow.


 I was another one who reverted to August instead of getting a box 23.  Mine now shows box 27, and I would normally be TOTALLY fine with it, but...lol - my other account was box 2, which I got several days ago, and they're VERY similar.  Womp womp.  So, 2 gray polishes, 2 nexxus, 2 primers, 2 twistbands, and 2 teas.  (tea and twistband would've been copies in 23, too, so whatever) The only thing in 27 that I haven't gotten is the vasanti.  



> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called Birchbox for a real answer about my Box swap/no tracking ordeal. I spoke with Alexandra, who was very nice and super helpful. I guess the shipping number on my original box wasn't allocated properly and it didn't end up getting shipped on the 10th. That was box 23. So my account reverted back to August Friday so a new box could be assigned to my account. She said it happened to a couple of people and she was very sorry. So it is suppose to ship in the next two days which means I may get it by the end of the month but I wont expect to. She offered me 100 points, which was nice. It make the box free(ish) and I get box 7 now. I like box 7 so I guess that's cool. I don't expect the Customer Service team to have crazy specific answers, they only know what they are told. She was honest that my account had a mistake this month, apologized, offered a solution and something for my trouble. Yes I am disappointed that I don't have a box to play with this month but next month I will get two, lol!


 That was nice!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am also supposed to be receiving Box 23. My shipping info finally updated today, after an email on the 10th that said it had shipped. It didn't ship until the 15th.
> ...


 Looks like that happened to me too. Shipping email on the 10th, actual ship date of the 15th for box 23. This really sucks. The cleansing oil was the only thing I really wanted to try. I think Birchbox should have let us know if we were not only getting our boxes super late, but also getting contents that weren't what we were supposed to get. I canceled my second sub last month after a terrible box. Looks like I will be canceling my main account as well. MyGlam here I come  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lady41 (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like that happened to me too. Shipping email on the 10th, actual ship date of the 15th for box 23. This really sucks. The cleansing oil was the only thing I really wanted to try. I think Birchbox should have let us know if we were not only getting our boxes super late, but also getting contents that weren't what we were supposed to get. I canceled my second sub last month after a terrible box. Looks like I will be canceling my main account as well. MyGlam here I come  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


so are any of the boxes actually getting the oil? I was supposte to get the oil in my box as well and really want to try!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> so are any of the boxes actually getting the oil? I was supposte to get the oil in my box as well and really want to try!


 I'm not sure, I just know when I signed back into my account, checked my box and scrolled down to the individual items to click on, the oil had been changed to the cleansing gel. Major bummer.


----------



## Ineri218 (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *merkington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm usually totally okay with BB shipping but my box has been in NYC for the past 4 days and it's still not out for delivery... and I live in NYC! It says that my expected delivery date is today and usually I get it early, but still no notification. So weird.


I am In NYC also and mines just updated. Claims my delivery date is tomorrow. Lets see.


----------



## lady41 (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure, I just know when I signed back into my account, checked my box and scrolled down to the individual items to click on, the oil had been changed to the cleansing gel. Major bummer.


oh yeah a lil ticked! I just checked mine as well and the oli has been replaced! shows BB did not ship when tracking was received though! I received tracking on the 10th and my box actually shipped yesterday AFTER the product was changed! AND I just got an email this morning "product snapshot Boscias cleansing oil" HUM! I wasnt upset about the shipping I figured I would get my box sooner or later but I really wanted to try that oil!


----------



## brennn (Sep 17, 2012)

I just got my box (#17 I think it is) and was just so underwhelmed.  I was a bit excited when i saw in the preview that I'd be getting eight things to review but half of it was one use foil sachets (I'm not excited about a Nexxus shampoo/conditioner I can buy at Target). The rest was a gray nail varnish I have a few close matches for, an overpriced twistband, an a miniature larabar.  The aromatherapy drops were the only thing that really excited me; I got them in 'focus' .

After being consistently underwhelmed after my first great box, I've just decided to cancel once I leave my last bits of feedback.  If I cancel my boxes, will my points still be on my BB account? Can they still be redeemed?


----------



## lady41 (Sep 17, 2012)

Does anyone know if the color polish you get is the color that shows with the pic of your box or the pic it shows in the individual product pics of your box contents ? Better yet I am really wanting the rose gold does anyone know which boxes that color is in?


----------



## LyndaV (Sep 17, 2012)

Weird. I get two boxes...one I NEVER receive shipping info on and I received it on Saturday.  The other I always get an very early shipping notification that never updates until after I've received the actual box.  So really, the shipping notifications are absolutely worthless and I just ignore.  Less hassle that way.


----------



## tameloy (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok. I got the Color Club Put a Pin in it. Very pretty color. Did a full manicure immediately. Took a shower about 5 hours later. My nail polish is coming off in chunks. I have never had this happen with a nail polish before. I was willing to give Color Club another chance...but NO. This is the most awful nail polish I have ever used. So sad because I love the color.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know if the color polish you get is the color that shows with the pic of your box or the pic it shows in the individual product pics of your box contents ? Better yet I am really wanting the rose gold does anyone know which boxes that color is in?


 I'm getting box #7 (should be here wed) but it seems everyone with that box so far has gotten rose gold. Hope you get it!

edited to say I think it's super funny that the boxes are taking so long this month and I'm so indecisive I have "really wanted" to get 3 different polishes already lol, first the blue, then the yellow, and now I really want rose gold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iugirl13 (Sep 18, 2012)

> Ok. I got the Color Club Put a Pin in it. Very pretty color. Did a full manicure immediately. Took a shower about 5 hours later. My nail polish is coming off in chunks. I have never had this happen with a nail polish before. I was willing to give Color Club another chance...but NO. This is the most awful nail polish I have ever used. So sad because I love the color.


 I got Put a Pin In It also and haven't used it yet. I also have Essie's Penny Talk and I think the two colors are extremely similar. I've had polish come off in chunks or peel off before, but then someone on this lovely site recommended Orly Bonder and it is amazing.


----------



## JessP (Sep 18, 2012)

> I got Put a Pin In It also and haven't used it yet. I also have Essie's Penny Talk and I think the two colors are extremely similar. I've had polish come off in chunks or peel off before, but then someone on this lovely site recommended Orly Bonder and it is amazing.


 Loove Orly Bonder! Works so well!


----------



## Ivansmom (Sep 18, 2012)

I know a lot of us are unhappy with this month's shipping issues. I haven't received my box yet either. I'm wondering if BB is going through some growing pains. I'm sure they'll get them worked out. It looks like they had a fantastic NYFW, and exposed the company to some of the higher end brands. Katya (founder) posted a picture on Twitter with the tag that said something like great meetings today with a picture of samples from Dior, Kiehl's and Bumble and Bumble. I think I want to stick with them a while because I think things are only going to get better!!


----------



## lady41 (Sep 18, 2012)

I understand all companies have issues at one time or another...we r all human. The thing that gets me though is that I do not always feel like BB is honest about some of the issues. On a diff note I am getting box 23 and 19 does anyone know what color polishes are in either of those boxes? I am sad not to get the boscia oil but still super excited for the wei kit...and I will be thrilled if I get the rose gold polish! Pleeeease!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 18, 2012)

I tried the WEI today and didn't really care for it...it kind of dried me out and just made my skin look dull. Coverage was nice, but just not a fan of how it worked with my skin.  The cleanser was okay, though.


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm not sure what my box number is, but I got the wei packets, status update (typo on the bottle lol, the gray color) and 21 drops in focus, purple hIr tIe and a twIrl sample. I love the color of the naIl polIsh and how smoothly It goes on, but didnt make it a full day without chipping. The wei bb cream/foundation? was a great super light color for my pasty skin. However 2 days after trying it I've broken out everywhere I used it. This was my first bb, do you think this is an accurate representation of what to expect in the future?


----------



## JLR594 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm getting box #23 also and mine is supposed to be here on Friday.  The Boscia cleanser did change in my box, to another variety.  I've also noticed that of all the reviews I've seen both on this site and on youtube of boxes already received, it seems none of you have gotten that ugly yellow nail polish (except for the ladies who made it to the NYFW event).  According to the box picture, box #23 is supposed to get that yellow polish, though.  So now I'm wondering if any of you ladies have received the yellow nail polish?  And what was your box number?  I'm hoping that I won't get that polish. 

This is my second month with BB and my biggest problem with the shipping issue is that receiving our boxes late gives us less time to review the products.  In fact, before this month's shipping delay I went on BB to give feedback for my August products and discovered that my ability to leave feedback was gone...the button wasn't there.  Because I had a new subscription my box didn't ship out until later in the month.  So I wrote BB and asked for a resolution because I feel we should get a full month to review these products and I don't want to miss out on BB points for my feedback.  I got a happy resolution because they allowed me to E-mail my feedback and I got my points added to my account.  But now that the shipping delay has occured this month, this problem is starting all over again.  I need a full month to review my products because I feel that it isn't fair for me to be reviewing certain products together.  For example, last month I got a face cleanser and a BB cream and I want to use those items separate from each other so I can give my best honest feedback.  And I like to try items at least three times before forming an opinion of them.  I also don't wear makeup every day and don't want to waste my BB cream by just wearing it around the house.  So in this month's box I see that I am getting another facial cleanser, the Boscia, and another foundation type product in the Jouer that is in box #23.  I won't want to try those two together.  And I'm getting another perfume, just like I did last month.  I just feel like the fun of this is lessened by feeling pressure to leave a fast review, or else miss out on BB points.

I hope next month goes smoother, because like the products I try, I'll give BB at least three tries.  If I have another bad month, I may seriously consider cancelling.


----------



## spwest (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got box one. It had the dark grey polish (Status Update).


Great!!  Thank you!  I'm supposed to get mine today, but the tracking number still lists it as being at a post office that's 2 hours away.  Apparently it's been there since last week. grrrrr.....


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box #23 also and mine is supposed to be here on Friday.  The Boscia cleanser did change in my box, to another variety.  I've also noticed that of all the reviews I've seen both on this site and on youtube of boxes already received, it seems none of you have gotten that ugly yellow nail polish (except for the ladies who made it to the NYFW event).  According to the box picture, box #23 is supposed to get that yellow polish, though.  So now I'm wondering if any of you ladies have received the yellow nail polish?  And what was your box number?  I'm hoping that I won't get that polish.
> 
> ...


 I got the yellow polish, I had box 14.  A couple of my friends' showed yellow in their box pic, but got the rose gold color.


----------



## spwest (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got box one. It had the dark grey polish (Status Update).


Great!!  Thank you!  I'm supposed to get mine today, but the tracking number still lists it as being at a post office that's 2 hours away.  Apparently it's been there since last week. grrrrr.....


----------



## mimosette (Sep 18, 2012)

I emailed BB about my box that had leaked products all in it. I got a reply that they were all out of those samples .

Which means that those particular samples had better damn not show up in that "Buy Two Full Sized Items From the BB Store, Get 2 Free Samples "sale at the end of the month....right ?

Cause I call




to them being out of _Twistbands._ (mine had been leaked all over)

And yes, I have my email from them saved.


----------



## Tuesday (Sep 18, 2012)

man! am i the only one that got a twistband that didnt look like lace?! mine was just gray and boring.


----------



## ashleyanner (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tuesday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> man! am i the only one that got a twistband that didnt look like lace?! mine was just gray and boring.


 Nope, my super cool on-trend "lace" one was just regular lavender.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 18, 2012)

I got a regular peachy nude twist band, too. No lace for me.


----------



## dotybird (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tuesday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> man! am i the only one that got a twistband that didnt look like lace?! mine was just gray and boring.


 Mine was a just a blue one.  Were they supposed to be the lace kind?


----------



## inky1 (Sep 18, 2012)

I am royally frustrated.

Still no box...STILL no tracking info...and they CHANGED the type of nail polish they're sending!! It no longer looks like it's one of the ones in the preview. It's a different color club one! Grr.

And I'm getting the silly TEA &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine was a just a blue one.  Were they supposed to be the lace kind?


 I know they sent out the regular kind and the lace kind, but what I took from it was that everyone who was supposed to get one from the lace collection was going to end up with a lace one.  Looking at the collection, it does include solid colors...but what's the point of sending out the boring solid ones


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok. I got the Color Club Put a Pin in it. Very pretty color. Did a full manicure immediately. Took a shower about 5 hours later. My nail polish is coming off in chunks. I have never had this happen with a nail polish before. I was willing to give Color Club another chance...but NO. This is the most awful nail polish I have ever used. So sad because I love the color.


 I got the same color but I haven't tried it yet. I did receive a color club a few months ago (mint green) and have only tried it on my toes, it held up pretty well on them. I might just have to stick with using them on my toes if they chip/peel so badly on hands.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tuesday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> man! am i the only one that got a twistband that didnt look like lace?! mine was just gray and boring.


 Mine was green ...blah!


----------



## Angelalh (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Put a Pin In It also and haven't used it yet. I also have Essie's Penny Talk and I think the two colors are extremely similar. I've had polish come off in chunks or peel off before, but then someone on this lovely site recommended Orly Bonder and it is amazing.


i was JUST going to reccomend that!!!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 18, 2012)

Man I haven't been on here in forever... but I got my box finally! I think it was box 8 and I got the gray color club.

I saw the whole "write back in 5 days" response everyone was getting, so when the 7th day rolled around (I got my shipment email on the 7th), I wrote to them saying, Hey, it's been 7 days and no updates? I'd like to know where my box is. I know I'm not the only one with this problem because it's all over the internet.

They responded like a day or two later and apologized stating there were some issues with UPS MI, but that she was able to track my box and everything was starting to update. It looked like, they got my email (on the 14th) and started to get it sent out and it arrived the day she emailed me back two days later.

I feel like they are being vague with what's going on but it really could be UPS MI's fault. I work with shipping things out all the time at my job and sometimes if I'm the only one working on shipment, even though the shipment comes in, it won't get processed for a day or two because I have a lot of orders backed up.


----------



## amidea (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tuesday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> man! am i the only one that got a twistband that didnt look like lace?! mine was just gray and boring.


 i got a _lovely_ neon orange color that goes oh so well with everything i own.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i would have loved a boring gray one in comparison!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 18, 2012)

I can't believe my myglam (or whatever it is now) bag (which didn't ship til friday) might actually be delivered before my mom gets her birchbox in the mail (which supposedly shipped last monday september 10).  Wow, that's pretty bad some people are still waiting on their birchboxes when myglam shipped out friday and people are getting theirs already.  My tracking says myglam is enroute for delivery.


----------



## tameloy (Sep 18, 2012)

I've never heard of the Orly Bonder. It sounds interesting. Not sure if I'm going to go through the trouble since this would be the only polish I would need it for. I added my rose gold polish to my trade list if anyone wants it.

I just cashed in the last of my points ($30 worth for $3.99...woohoo!) and I may be cancelling. Trying to decide if I should give it another month or not. I have to drop a couple subs and this one has not been too good to me the past few months, altough my first few months of the year were great.

A youtuber recently said that BB tends to be great for the first half of the year, and then goes down hill in the last months. I've only been a subber since January so I can't really say. Does anyone feel that way?


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Just wanted to share my first box with you all, still waiting on my other 2..





The body whip lotion smells awesome and its a huge sample, 2 oz I think. I havent even looked at the color of jouer they sent me, so I still dont know if it will work for me. I will use everything else except the twirl, and will probably just give it to my sister.


----------



## Caligirl132 (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I still haven't gotten an answer from Birchbox about why the box disappeared from my account. I figure it's Monday and I will hear from them by tomorrow. I logged in to my account in the vain hope my box would be there and I do have a box again, its just not the same box. Now I guess I am getting box 7. Box 7 is good, I like the rose gold nail polish and purple lace hair tie. The other stuff I may try, I don't know. I could use the brush guards with my Bare Minerals Well Cared For and clean my brushes. I am not angry about this new box but there is something about not getting what you were expecting that bums me out. I really wanted to try the Boscia Makeup Breakup in box 23 and the tea. I am a tea-aholic. So at least now I have a box. I hope I get it before October. I am on the West Coast so, you never know.
> 
> I am also a little stoked I wont be getting the yellow polish and hair tie anymore. Even if the Oregon Ducks are out here. I hate yellow.


WOOO go ducks!!! I go to UO too!!! thats why i wouldn't mind the yellow nail polish. I am however disappointed that from box 18 the boscia product( cleansing gel) disappeared  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that was the product i was most looking forward too!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 18, 2012)

Well the mailman just came and again, no Birchbox. No shipping updates either, so I have no clue if it's on its way or still in the warehouse. This will be the latest I've ever gotten my box, excluding my first month because I signed up half way through the month. At this point, I could care less about the shipping fiasco, all I want is my box in hand. I'm trying to be good and give it time, but I'm getting anxious. Grrr.


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never heard of the Orly Bonder. It sounds interesting. Not sure if I'm going to go through the trouble since this would be the only polish I would need it for. I added my rose gold polish to my trade list if anyone wants it.
> 
> ...


I did the exact same thing. I cashed out my points and cancelled. Since someone showed the pics earlier in the thread of what the boxes were like in the fall of last year seeing these boxes depress me. They are so wimpy in comparison. Lots of foil packets, leftovers, just not good for me anymore.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caligirl132* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> WOOO go ducks!!! I go to UO too!!! thats why i wouldn't mind the yellow nail polish. I am however disappointed that from box 18 the boscia product( cleansing gel) disappeared  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that was the product i was most looking forward too!


 Just had to throw this out there....another Lane county girl right here too!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 18, 2012)

Spent my points and made sure I completely cancelled, this time. The other three subs I subscribe to currently just do a better job of keeping me happy.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Sep 18, 2012)

My tracking info finally updated. They sent me the email on the 10th, and the number updated today that they received my package on the FIFTEENTH. Really, birchbox?! Five days later?! The tracking number says I won't get the package until 21st.


----------



## dryadsbubble (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleywasadiver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My tracking info finally updated. They sent me the email on the 10th, and the number updated today that they received my package on the FIFTEENTH. Really, birchbox?! Five days later?! The tracking number says I won't get the package until 21st.


 Are you another Box 23 receiver?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My shipping info is identical.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Sep 18, 2012)

Nope! Box 1!


----------



## alice blue (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm a glutton for punishment, so I re-subbed to BB. Got the notice for which box I'm

getting, it is box 16. 




 Worst one yet! Band Aids! A piece of colored elastic! 

Perfume sample that they'd give me free at a beauty counter! A Dr. Jart BB that I

already have a sample of! The Benefit duo--I assume they are single use packets? 

The polish is ok, certainly not a brand I'd buy full-price. All in all, oy. I think my box 

is worth, what, the $10 I paid?


----------



## corvettekrista (Sep 18, 2012)

> I'm a glutton for punishment, so I re-subbed to BB. Got the notice for which box I'm getting, it is box 16.Â :icon_roll Â Worst one yet! Band Aids! A piece of colored elastic!Â  Perfume sample that they'd give me free at a beauty counter! A Dr. Jart BB that I already have a sample of! The Benefit duo--I assume they are single use packets?Â  The polish is ok, certainly not a brand I'd buy full-price. All in all, oy. I think my boxÂ  is worth, what, the $10 I paid?


 That does sound like a bad box. The benefit duo is one time use, most definitely not a deluxe sample (I got it as well).


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 18, 2012)

This might be slightly off-topic, but it's a BB brand... Miss Jessie's CS rep called me today to let me place my 40% off offer, because I'd had technical difficulties and sent them an email. She said they had been overwhelmed, and were just making their way through the list. So cool of them. My opinion of that company went way up today, and I have an 8oz of Baby Buttercreme coming in the mail.

I got my Welcome to Birchbox 20% offer today. I doubt if I will use it this time, but I am hopeful this means my first box will ship soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 18, 2012)

I was fortunate enough to do a full box swap with someone (5 for 10, hi jesslina!)  so I could try the LiQWD volumizing catalyst. I used it this morning and I love it! Has anyone else tried it? I love the size of the sample and the packaging as well. Right now I use Unite Boosta Spray and the LiQWD works just as well as that. Good to have options!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 18, 2012)

Got my email last monday, tracking updated yesterday, got box 13 today! Worth it. Bosica cleanser, Dr Jarts (full), pretty lavendar lace twistband, put a pin in it nail polish- which i just swatched and it's really pretty and on trend and the formula was SO much better than the coral one i got in my first box. and it dried super fast. I took it off and I'm doing a mani asap with a base coat and top coat to see how it does. Oh yeah- and the brush guards and the la fresh peppermint wipes. 

Loving this box. even though i didn't get a full sized (this month and gossip girl month, which was my first) I have loved all my boxes and besides the shipping mess this month I really have had a problem with them. (a perfume that i already had was split all over the box a few months ago but they gave me 100 points so I really didn't care, lol)


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 18, 2012)

My box (7) arrived today. Yay! The Wei To Go came in light so I can't wait to try it. The rose gold nail polish is so beautiful! I will hopefully end up trading it though, as someone who has it on their wish list has items from my want list that I really want more than nail polish (fingers crossed). My twistband is pretty (blue lace) but I don't think it's meant for thick curly hair (although I just stuck it in so maybe I will change my mind if I futz). Nice for around the house though, and I like how I can keep it on my wrist. I always wanted to try one. The perfume is just ok for me, but I like it better than the Live in Love from the last box. _Might_ use it, won't buy it. The magazine looks cute. I am all about exfoliating so I can't wait to try the scrub.

For my $10, this box was a hit for me. Perhaps the shipping thing was mildly annoying but it's half my fault, because I think if I just avoided this thread I wouldn't even care a bit.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tuesday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> man! am i the only one that got a twistband that didnt look like lace?! mine was just gray and boring.


 I got box #6 and got an orange lace twistband. I would've been peeved if I'd just gotten a grey one! It's cute but it'll probably spend more time on my wrist than in my hair because I simply have too much hair for it to keep in place properly other than with a plain ponytail, which I never do.



> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok. I got the Color Club Put a Pin in it. Very pretty color. Did a full manicure immediately. Took a shower about 5 hours later. My nail polish is coming off in chunks. I have never had this happen with a nail polish before. I was willing to give Color Club another chance...but NO. This is the most awful nail polish I have ever used. So sad because I love the color.


 CC is absolutely awful. I do like the blue they sent this month just based on colour, but I'm debating whether I want to try it out on my nails or not. The green one in the July box chipped beyond repair within 3-4 days (I typically get 7-10 days wear with only minor chipping out of a polish, even if it's just a $1 Wet 'n Wild one), stained my nails the UGLIEST yellow and literally left my nails peeling lengthwise (!!!) like string cheese. I've never experienced anything like that in my 5+ years of doing my nails every week.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 18, 2012)

I think I just want to cancel. Supposedly my box will be here today, but it's not even marked in the state. I had a shipping number since early Sept. and it wasn't received until Sept. 12th even thougH i got the email on the 10th. My late myglam will be here first. The recent BB boxes have just been too boring. I love the points system, but I feel like I'm just being cheated. I've seen too many great reviews of Beauty Bar and Beauty Box 5 and may just switch to them for now. I don't really want to use my points yet though so I'm just not sure. I just want my samples to actually be put to use. Usually I just toss them into a drawer and forget about them.


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to share my first box with you all, still waiting on my other 2..
> 
> ...


 I got the same box and I'm also really liking the body whip lotion. It moisturizes really well and was a good sample size. Curious to knoww hat yout hink of the jouer sample when you try it!


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 18, 2012)

Yet another lane county girl here too. Gotta love the ducks!


----------



## evlady (Sep 18, 2012)

I got my box today. Box 23!







Boscia Cleansing Gel | So they did switch the boscia Cleansing Oil for the Cleansing Gel. Large size though which is great (50 mL).
 
Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Linen| I swatched this &amp; it seems nice, but it is a teeny size (2.3mL)!

Color Club in Tweet Me |  The polish is definitely more of a chartreuse than a yellow. It is an interesting colour &amp; pretty in the bottle, but I don't know how it will look on against skin.

Twirl by Kate Spade | Meh. Average perfume. Nice that is has a spray top.

Twistband in Purple Lace | I guess it's cool....

Mighty Leaf Tea in Green Tea Tropical, Vanilla Bean, &amp; Chamomile Citrus | I think I'm most excited about the these!

Overall impression: It's an okay box :] I will definitely get use out of the products. Most excited about the Teas &amp; the Boscia product. &amp; I'm a big nail polish fan so that's nice too. The other things kinda seem just like easy, throw-away stuff...


----------



## Ineri218 (Sep 18, 2012)

Well both my daughter and my box finally came. We got box 1 and 27.  I have 2 Madewell codes if anyone is interested. I was hoping one of us would get the pink nail polish but we both ended up with the status update.


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 18, 2012)

So I was supposed to get box 13 and I somehow ended up with box 4. Here is a pic of my box.



I wanted the soy body whip so badly 



 I called BB customer service and they are sending me the correct box, number 13. The CC polish, "Tweet Me" is more like a lime green/yellow. Not a color for me. I don't drink tea and I love my Zoya polish remover, so I am off to make a trade list!


----------



## serendipity720 (Sep 18, 2012)

I FINALLY got my box. I don't remember which number it was :/ but I will tell everyone what I got. My shipping info said it would be here tomorrow but it came a day early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1. bvlgari perfume. I am happy this is in a spray bottle! Its tiny but you only need one squirt and rub your wrists together, it is super strong. Very womanly, older woman, sophisticated scent. I do like it though.

2. nail polish, I got the rose gold put a pin in it. I really like the color, I haven't applied it yet but I had no issues with the blue ming I got a couple months ago so I have a feeling this one will be no different. I opened it and it looks like it will apply good, I love the color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was about to buy the julep rose gold they have but I'm glad I waited now, no sense in having two!

3. dr. jart water infused bb cream. It is a very small package but its pretty full. I think I could probably get 4 uses out of this. I put some on my hand and it actually looks thicker then the dr jart i have in the gold tube. I think I will like it, it does look a little dark but I can blend it in. 

4. fekkai essential shea shampoo and conditioner. I have not used it or smelled it yet so I have no idea if I will like it. Looks like it would be quite expensive though! I just wish instead of being in a packet it was in a mini bottle or something, would have been nice to have a delux sample.

5. twistband. I got a lace blue one., I really like it, I own the neutral ones so it was nice to have a lace one now. Its really pretty. I love these hair bands.

6. my lifestyle extra was the brush guards... there are 3. they look like they cost about a penny to make., don't know how much they are worth. I will use them when I wash my brushes but usually I just lay them out after I wash them and shape them and they dry fine but whatever, I'll still use it but I'm not super excited about it or anything

I liked everything I got, in comparison to last month ( I got the dreaded eye rock liners). I would rather have stuff I will use then a full sized product I hate. I will use all this stuff and I like it, prolly the most excited about the twist band and nail polish. It isn't the best box ever but sure isn't too bad. My first two boxes were the best. In july I got the stila bronzer and in august I got eyeliner full sized.


----------



## Christy327 (Sep 18, 2012)

how do you do a trade list?


----------



## evlady (Sep 18, 2012)

I quickly painted my nails with CC Tweet Me. Just in case anyone wanted to see what the colour looks like on. I'm starting to like it more; at first I was like "No way" lol. I'm thinking of layering it with Zoya Frida.


----------



## cdelpercio (Sep 18, 2012)

I got box 6 as well and I'm super disappointed with some of the products. The CC in Insta-This goes on really streaky, they sent me the Jouer MMT in the DARKEST COLOR they freaking sell (my profile is set to medium skin tone), Twirl is mediocre, and the fashion tape sample only comes with one of each type... what am I going to do, stick down one side of my shirt, hem one pant leg, etc? LOL. I will say the lotion sample smells and feels amazing. And I guess my Twistband is okay too. :

Unfortunately I signed up for the year subscription so I'm stuck with BB until February. Let's hope they start worrying more about their customers (and their customers' profiles) and not about how much confetti they can fit in their 2-year anniversary video.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was supposed to get box 13 and I somehow ended up with box 4. Here is a pic of my box.
> 
> ...


How do you make a trade list?


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do you do a trade list?


 Here's the Birchbox trade thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/2520#post_1936876


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *inky1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am royally frustrated.
> 
> ...


 Right? Stop trying to give me tea and other weird things to ingest that I don't want, birchbox.



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same color but I haven't tried it yet. I did receive a color club a few months ago (mint green) and have only tried it on my toes, it held up pretty well on them. I might just have to stick with using them on my toes if they chip/peel so badly on hands.


 I have their age of aquarius and it's been on my toes since JUNE. Which is kind of gross, but now I kind of want to see how long it stays on.... lol

Idk what it is about my hands but I can't keep them chip free for more than two days.. even using seche vite!



> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a glutton for punishment, so I re-subbed to BB. Got the notice for which box I'm
> 
> ...


 I got 20 yards of twistband elastic for $10. I'm going to make SO MANY hair ties.


----------



## ashleyanner (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have their age of aquarius and it's been on my toes since JUNE. Which is kind of gross, but now I kind of want to see how long it stays on.... lol
> 
> Idk what it is about my hands but I can't keep them chip free for more than two days.. even using seche vite!


 Gosh...glad I wasn't the only one!  It stayed on my toes from the end of April to the beginning of July and only started to chip off because my feet were stuffed into hiking boots and walked on for 75+ miles.  Even after all of that, I still had little chips on my toenails...talk about staying power.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Gosh...glad I wasn't the only one!  It stayed on my toes from the end of April to the beginning of July and only started to chip off because my feet were stuffed into hiking boots and walked on for 75+ miles.  Even after all of that, I still had little chips on my toenails...talk about staying power.


Yeah, I went to Alaska with it, and it withstood alaskan waters while paddleboarding barefoot (really really cold, fyi), plus a week of kayaking, dogsledding, and some other crazy stuff. So much time in hiking boots!


----------



## emmakey9 (Sep 18, 2012)

I just received my box, Box 4, today. Am I the only one (or is #4 the only box) that didn't get a twistband? Honestly was looking forward to it more than anything. The jouer sample was microscopic! I felt like I had giant Shrek fingers trying to open that teeny tiny little thing.


----------



## Ineri218 (Sep 18, 2012)

Both codes have found  owners!!  I am happy someone could put them to good use.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my box, Box 4, today. Am I the only one (or is #4 the only box) that didn't get a twistband? Honestly was looking forward to it more than anything. The jouer sample was microscopic! I felt like I had giant Shrek fingers trying to open that teeny tiny little thing.


 Looks like boxes 25 and 28 didn't get them either...that's so weird! What's the point of sending them to people that have gotten them before if not everyone is going to get one? I thought they were in all the boxes but I guess I didn't pay close enough attention! That sucks! I was pretty excited to get another one (I like them a lot but in no way enough to pay what Birchbox wants for them!). The one I did get came untied the first time I used it (quick fix though), and is now fraying at the ends. I'm seriously going to take a cue from everyone else and make some myself. At least if it falls apart I'll have like 60 more to use!


----------



## Max88 (Sep 18, 2012)

I received box 1, it arrived today.(Twistband not pictured)





I knew I wasn't getting Insta-This, which is what I wanted, but I was hoping to get the Rose Gold color to trade for it since I know so many people wanted it. If anyone is interested in trade my Status Update, for Insta-This, PM me. The 21 Drops seems interesting. Those who recieved it, what's your opinion of it so far?

The look book is really cute! I wish it was something they did every month, though I understand they would probably charge more than $10 if they did.


----------



## corvettekrista (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have their age of aquarius and it's been on my toes since JUNE. Which is kind of gross, but now I kind of want to see how long it stays on.... lol


 OMG, thank you for that, you got a big smile out of me. I could never go that long with the same color, but cool experiment!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Sep 18, 2012)

Got my first box today.  I don't know which one it was.  Maybe like 14 or something?  I can't remember.  Anyway.  It was a big box of meh.  I was considering signing up for the men's box for the hubs, but now I don't know since this one was pretty poor.

I got:


a green twist tie (who wants it?  I'll send it to you if you send me a SASE.)
The Wei overnight kit (might be okay, looks promising.  I like oil makeup cleansers.)
Twirl perfume sample (that I can get at Sephora for free without signing up for anything.)
Aromatherapy drops in Focus (maybe I'll like it...smells decent enough.)
a fancy sandwich bag (it isn't even a zipper-top...just pinch to close!  Whatever, I'll put it in my diaper bag for when my daughter gets a diaper change somewhere that I can't immediately throw out the diaper.)
Nail polish sample in Status "Uptade" (the name is spelled wrong on the sticker...LOL!  I swatched it, won't be using it.  I'll give it to a friend I guess.)

So, so not impressed.  I'm giving them one more month and then I'm on to someone else if it doesn't improve with the next one.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 18, 2012)

> > Just wanted to share my first box with you all, still waiting on my other 2..
> >
> > The body whip lotion smells awesome and its a huge sample, 2 oz I think. I havent even looked at the color of jouer they sent me, so I still dont know if it will work for me. I will use everything else except the twirl, and will probably justÂ give it to my sister.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for asking. they sente the jouer in hazel which is way too dark and orange for me. I like the consistency but thats all I can say since I wasnt and won't be able to try it on my face. Goes in the junk pile.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Sep 18, 2012)

It's nice to see some other Oregon girls on here! The only solace I took from maybe getting yellow nail polish was I could pass it off to my sister who works ate the UofO or wear it on big game days.

I still have no shipping notice. I am so not getting my box this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On another note, I am trying to distract myself, I am SO glad eggplant is one of the big colors for fall! Redheads look fabulous is all shades of purple but eggplant is my personal favorite!


----------



## karenX (Sep 18, 2012)

decided to try out the polish real quick. I am AMAZED that this is actually from Color Club. The other bottles they've sent me from this brand have been gloppy and patchy. This is ONE coat, done quickly, in less than a minute.It covered the nail bed perfectly, and the colour is gorgeous. LOVE it.Oh, excuse the puffy hands and fingers. I've had a lot of salty crackers today. lol


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Sep 18, 2012)

Mine finally arrived. I thought I was going to be totally crabby, but I'm not. Weird.







boscia purifying cleansing gel

color club put a pin in it (Looove it!)

Dr. Jart BB cream (I *might* be able to try it once)

La Fresh body wipes (2)

purple lace twistband

brush guards
I'm not sure what box number this is, but I can make use of all this stuff, I guess. Overall, I'm meh about this month. Hopefully October is better because it's my 2 year anniversary.


----------



## karenX (Sep 18, 2012)

that's the exact same box I got. I'm pretty happy with it. Not my ideal, but I've had worse.

I'm really happy with the face wash and rose-gold nail polish, though. and I will use everything else.


----------



## tameloy (Sep 18, 2012)

BB just posted on Instagram that they are hiring! If I lived in NY I would totally work there, even though I just cancelled...lol


----------



## iugirl13 (Sep 18, 2012)

I got the Vasanti BrightenUp! and I LOVE it. I honestly thought at first it was going to be too rough for my skin but it ended up being okay. Sometimes my skin can feel a bit bumpy and this took care of that after one use. I also could see the dead skin coming off. I think this was my favorite product from both of my boxes this month.


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 18, 2012)

I am getting box 7 on both my accounts, and the tracking gave today as the delivery date for both boxes. Did I get either one of them? Noooo, of course not. Sigh...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 18, 2012)

Just a question but-- we're supposed to get 1 pt for every $1 we spend, right? Including the $10 they charge for the monthly boxes.

My first box added to my points, this month's didn't and I actually got my box _and _it already charged to my cc, so now I'm wondering if I'm delusional. I ended up emailing CS and hopefully they reply soon, but I just wanted to check to make sure I wasn't crazy or something.


----------



## Caligirl132 (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *evlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today. Box 23!
> 
> ...


----------



## winkiepup (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleywasadiver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My tracking info finally updated. They sent me the email on the 10th, and the number updated today that they received my package on the FIFTEENTH. Really, birchbox?! Five days later?! The tracking number says I won't get the package until 21st.


Same situation for me - except I'm getting my box on the 25th...and I live in NH! I thought they were shipping out of the East Coast, so 10 days for delivery and 5 days of nothing-time is just awful.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a question but-- we're supposed to get 1 pt for every $1 we spend, right? Including the $10 they charge for the monthly boxes.
> 
> My first box added to my points, this month's didn't and I actually got my box _and _it already charged to my cc, so now I'm wondering if I'm delusional. I ended up emailing CS and hopefully they reply soon, but I just wanted to check to make sure I wasn't crazy or something.


 If you are monthly you only get points for the first month's  box. You'll get 1 point for every dollar you spend in the store, but not for your monthly box.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 18, 2012)

I got my box today finally! I like the twist band and the Dr Jart surprisingly blended in well even with my skin tone. I did not like the perfume and will give away the brush guards. The Fekkai I have used before and it was ok. I got the Color Club in Rose Gold. I'll see how that goes, never used color club.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 18, 2012)

Quote: If you are monthly you only get points for the first month's  box. You'll get 1 point for every dollar you spend in the store, but not for your monthly box.

Oh, thanks for letting me know. If you order yearly do they give you 110 points then? Not that I'm going to, I'm just curious how it works.

geez it's been so long since i've been on a forum i forgot how to use these things.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh, thanks for letting me know. If you order yearly do they give you 110 points then? Not that I'm going to, I'm just curious how it works.
> ...


 yup, that is how it works, 110 points for a year sub.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my first box today.  I don't know which one it was.  Maybe like 14 or something?  I can't remember.  Anyway.  It was a big box of meh.  I was considering signing up for the men's box for the hubs, but now I don't know since this one was pretty poor.
> 
> ...


 I used my tilli bag in my daughter's diaper bag too ;p lol


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 18, 2012)

any of you who were interested in the caldrea soaps last month...I emailed them and they sent me literally 7 sample handsoaps...so excited to try them. I'm a weirdo with scents


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *corvettekrista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG, thank you for that, you got a big smile out of me. I could never go that long with the same color, but cool experiment!


 Haha you're welcome! Honestly, I got them done on my bday and am SO bad at painting my toes, so I rarely change that polish.



> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my first box today.  I don't know which one it was.  Maybe like 14 or something?  I can't remember.  Anyway.  It was a big box of meh.  I was considering signing up for the men's box for the hubs, but now I don't know since this one was pretty poor.
> 
> ...


I'd totes swap you for the polish. I kind of want that color, it's so me! I have short nails and tend towards bright colors

Also, PLEASE use the "stylish reusable bag" (as they call it on the website) to hold baby crap. I will laugh SO HARD.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 18, 2012)

I feel the twist ties are both simultaneously awesome and disappointing. I thought they were really awesome when I got mine originally, but the elastic wore out in less than a week. I guess it's because my hair is really thick and I go through hairbands like crazy. If I could take back my feedback and give it again to make this comment, I would.

So what's this I hear about buying your own elastic to make them?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Link anyone, please?


----------



## astokes (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel the twist ties are both simultaneously awesome and disappointing. I thought they were really awesome when I got mine originally, but the elastic wore out in less than a week. I guess it's because my hair is really thick and I go through hairbands like crazy. If I could take back my feedback and give it again to make this comment, I would.
> 
> So what's this I hear about buying your own elastic to make them?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Link anyone, please?


http://www.fleuristesupplies.com is where I got my supplies.

I know other ladies have bought the elastic on etsy.com

Just search for foldover elastic that's 5/8" wide.

: )


----------



## lovepink (Sep 18, 2012)

If anyone wants a Madewell coupon code PM me.  It is for $25 off a $75 purchase by 9/30/12.  I am also putting it on my trade list.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 18, 2012)

> I feel the twist ties are both simultaneously awesome and disappointing. I thought they were really awesome when I got mine originally, but the elastic wore out in less than a week. I guess it's because my hair is really thick and I go through hairbands like crazy. If I could take back my feedback and give it again to make this comment, I would. So what's this I hear about buying your own elastic to make them?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Link anyone, please?


 I don't have the link I used with me, but you can just google fold over elastic. I paid $.45/yard for it. I had the same problem with them stretching, so I pinned them to a small towel and tossed them in the washer/dryer with the laundry and they seemed to shrink back up pretty well. My hair color tends to bleed onto them right after I get it done so it takes care of that too.


----------



## americanclassic (Sep 18, 2012)

Just got my box, it took 8 days from when I got the shipping email for my tracking info to actually appear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. *Did anyone else have an almost empty **BB** cream? * The tube is tiny enough as it is, but I got enough product to put it on my face once.. Lol Birchbox loves brands who turn regular objects into beauty products. Foldover sewing elastic = hairband, thick double sided tape = beauty tape, plastic packaging tubing = brush guard.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 18, 2012)

A little design I threw together using Insta-This  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 18, 2012)

> > I feel the twist ties are both simultaneously awesome and disappointing. I thought they were really awesome when I got mine originally, but the elastic wore out in less than a week. I guess it's because my hair is really thick and I go through hairbands like crazy. If I could take back my feedback and give it again to make this comment, I would. So what's this I hear about buying your own elastic to make them?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Link anyone, please?
> 
> 
> http://www.fleuristesupplies.com is where I got my supplies. I know other ladies have bought the elastic on etsy.com Just search for foldover elastic that's 5/8" wide. : )


 Thank you for the link. I got 20 yards of the thin elastic to make the twistband headbands today, but neither Wal-Mart nor Hancock Fabric had the kind for the twistband hair ties. I'll have black headbands and white headbands in my Etsy shop tomorrow.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my box, it took 8 days from when I got the shipping email for my tracking info to actually appear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. *Did anyone else have an almost empty BB cream? * The tube is tiny enough as it is, but I got enough product to put it on my face once..
> 
> Lol Birchbox loves brands who turn regular objects into beauty products. Foldover sewing elastic = hairband, thick double sided tape = beauty tape, plastic packaging tubing = brush guard.


 Let us not forget the fancy ziploc bags!  Except, they aren't repurposed in any way.  They're just still plastic pinch close bags.  LOL


----------



## Jennifer Love (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha you're welcome! Honestly, I got them done on my bday and am SO bad at painting my toes, so I rarely change that polish.
> 
> ...


 This isn't the bright one.  This is a really dark greenish/grayish.  I think the bright yellow would have almost been better.  






The crap bag has totally gone in the diaper bag for later use!  It's how I re-use the zippy bags that I've used but still have life in them.  And since I don't know if the bags are food safe plastic, I'm just gonna treat it like a used baggie.

 I don't typically store my makeup and skin care items in ziploc bags...even when I'm off on vacation.  I dunno about y'all...but here in California, we buy specially made bags for our stuff.  ahaahaa!!


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LURVE it. I may have to buy that color!


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pretty! are the white bows stickers?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE IT!!!!!





> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LURVE it. I may have to buy that color!





> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> pretty! are the white bows stickers?


 Thanks guys! The white bows are nail polish stamping...the practice of putting polish onto a metal plate which has designs etched into it, scraping off the excess polish, using a rubber stamper to pick up the image, and then stamping the design onto the nail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, thats awesome, I have to look into that!


 If you Google 'Konad nail stamping' you'll find lots of good stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The plates are sold fairly cheap on Amazon by the set or by the plate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS: Scotch tape makes a handy french tip guide, these were done with tape!


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 18, 2012)

*If anyone has the Color Club nail polish in "Tweet Me" and is wanting to trade please let me know* 

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 18, 2012)

> *If anyone has the Color Club nail polish in "Tweet Me" and is wanting to trade please let me know*Â  Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Someome has it on Ebay for $4. I just bought insta this on Ebay but almost got the tweet me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 18, 2012)

Whoops posted twice


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 18, 2012)

> A little design I threw together using Insta-This  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Do you have acrylics? Seriously gorgeous please come do my nails lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you have acrylics? Seriously gorgeous please come do my nails lol


 My nails are all real 





Thanks!


----------



## missionista (Sep 19, 2012)

Scooby384, LOVE the nails, they look great!

I just got my box today, and I am so impressed with the size of the Mon Jasmin Noir perfume sample.  I like getting perfumes, and this is a genuinely deluxe sample size.  The bottle is also gorgeous.  BB did well this time.  Unfortunately, I am only neutral on the scent--will use the sample, but not purchase it.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh that's REALLY cute! If you don't mind, post that pic in the Nail Talk section.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh that's REALLY cute! If you don't mind, post that pic in the Nail Talk section.


 Done!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Scooby384, LOVE the nails, they look great!


 Thanks!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 19, 2012)

I have collected all of the polishes!  I really dig the hot lime green/chartreuse, pretty much the exact same shade (at least in the bottle) as Illamasqua Radium minus the shimmer.  The Color Club creams are usually made of fail for me, and I haven't tried these yet, so I'm hoping they're decent for a change.  I decided to give the rose gold one a shot first although it's totally not my sort of color at all (the slate gray -- wet cement! -- is absolutely my color, although I'm waiting another few weeks because it's the sort of color that I feel weird wearing if it's not raining, and we probably won't get any rain until then.  Anyone who thinks it does nothing but rain in Portland in September has never actually spent September here!).  I'm not worried about having to redo my nails tomorrow since I would probably be redoing them anyway.  I really want to do something nail art-y with the gray, blue, and chartreuse (still trying to figure out exactly what) because the blue and chartreuse look like the right kind of '80s, and the gray will pull that color combo into the present day.  Or maybe a blue/chartreuse gradient under my black shatter and just leave the gray for another time.  That would be very punk-meets-new wave.  Anyway. 

About the not-enough-time-for-feedback thing:  I just kind of shrug my shoulders and think, "Well, if they want good feedback, they should give more time, so if they're not going to extend review time, they're getting a review with a comment about how they didn't give me enough time to really form an opinion."  If enough people do that, they might eventually realize that they need to change something, although they get so many feedback forms that I would actually be surprised if they paid attention.  Feedback is really just a marketing tool for Birchbox and the companies supplying the products, and when I think of it that way, I don't really feel pressured to give thorough feedback if I don't have the time.  It's not like they take the products back after you give feedback, after all, and your boss isn't going to base your favorite coworker's bonus/raise off your response (at my old company, at one point, our bonuses and raises *were* based on coworkers' specific responses to surveys about us.  I *hated* those, especially when the coworker knew exactly who received the surveys and could thus pin any blame for not getting a raise/bonus on a specific person).  I can still evaluate things for myself even three months down the road.  Plus they are getting thousands and thousands of these feedback forms for every product (a hundred thousand subscribers getting five products a month equals a *half-million* feedback forms every month if everyone does all of their feedback forms, plus most people this month got six or seven items to review, so that's a *lot* of data), so I doubt they're even reading every single review nowadays.  I really feel like they're just porting them into files to send off to the product companies and calling it good.  They sure as hell don't pay attention to all of the pleas for NO MORE PERFUME SAMPLES that go in feedback every single month.  

Another frustration for me:  Not being able to go back and change feedback.  My skin changes throughout the year.  There's no way I could use the brightening cleanser they sent out last month because my skin turns into an acidic oil slick in the summer, and salicylic acid is a horrible burning thing at that time, but come October, it will probably be fantastic.  But I can't review it in October.  I had to review it last month, so I put a note in there that I can't use these products during the summer.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, thats awesome, I have to look into that!


 essence makes a super cheap set (I think it's something like $3.49 for the stamper/scraper/plate starter kit and then $1.99 for additional plates), and you can sometimes find Konad kiosks in malls (that's where I got mine:  from a mall cart about twenty feet from a Sephora.  I need to go back and get the _Coraline_ set so I can have BLACK KITTIES ON MY NAILS!).


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 19, 2012)

hrmm. I got both my boxes today, and one dr. jart is empty, and the other is quite full!

also the sample is a lot smaller than the sample in the  plus2 that I got 2 months ago! 

they should have recorded i ordered the samples, so I wouldn't have gotten them on the account I ordered the samples on.


----------



## wmb07 (Sep 19, 2012)

Welp, my BB came yesterday and despite the late shipping, I am pretty pleased!





I wanted the nail color in the rose gold color (yay!)

I wanted the sleep-over kit for an upcoming travel session

I always like new scents

One of my twist bands from a last order (got for free) go lost.

And I should try a new clarifying face wash, so in all, I am rather happy.

Though, at this point, I have a 50% satisifcation rate so October must be the month to decide!


----------



## calexxia (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, my box (which was scheduled to arrive today) did not, but looking over what I'll be getting, I actually think it's a fairly successful box.

BVLGARI Mon Jasmin Noir - I don't mind getting perfume samples, so even if I don't like it or if it has poor wear time (like the diptyque I got in this month's SS box), it won't go to waste unless it gives me a migraine.

WEIâ„¢ to Go Sleep Over Kit: Real Clean and Ideal Skin - A skin care/makeup product that I can toss in my bag for when I travel? Ok, I'm willing to give it a shot! Worst case scenario, I hate it and go without makeup that day. No big.

Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator - More skin care, but since my skin's been looking a bit haggard lately, I'm looking forward to trying this out.

Birchbox and Color ClubÂ® Custom Collection - Hey, we all know I'm a total nailwhore, so I'm not going to complain about pretty much ANY nail polish. I'm not a huge fan of CC, and if I get the rose gold, it's supposedly very similar to the Essie PENNY TALK I got through Klout, but I change my nails so frequently that I don't worry much about chipping. And similar colors gives me the opportunity to decide which specific shade is more flattering.

The Brush Guard Variety Pack - Things like this have one of two impacts upon me: either I love them and wonder how I lived without them or I have them and feel like I'm "doing something wrong" for not using them before or consistently. Plus, frankly, it's not as if one couldn't achieve the same effect with plastic tubing

twistbandâ„¢ Lace up for Fall - 12 pack - Honestly, NOT a fan of twistbands. I tend to wear the top of my hair pulled up and the rest hanging long or wear my hair completely down, and I feel that the twistbands are WAY overpriced AND I'll never wear them on my wrist. That said, there ARE times (such as when cleaning house or putting on a facial mask but not also doing a deep conditioning on my hair) when these are useful--and at least they don't cause my hair to break off or pull so tightly that I get a migraine.

So, yeah, I think this was a decently diverse box: a color cosmetic (since I consider foundation/tm/BB Cream to be color), a skincare item, a perfume, a haircare item, a nailcare item, and a tool. I may be categorizing more broadly than some, but this, to me, is much more appealing than a box with two different hair products, a perfume sample, and a handful of teabags. Honestly, looking back over my Birchboxes (since last December), this is one of the "better" months, in my opinion. For me, my non-TEEN VOGUE April box was really BORING: 4 skincare, a perfume, and a lip balm--with three products from ONE company. The four item February box was ONLY acceptable due to the BeautyBlender. While it is disappointing that companies aren't providing as many full-size and deluxe items (and that certain brands really do seem to make far too many appearances), perhaps it's because they aren't seeing the ROI that they would expect to get to justify the expense of participating with sample programs. Then again, a lot of the "sample burnout" seems to come from those folks (and I'm one of them) who subscribe to multiple boxes--there is a finite number of companies, after all, unless we want our sample programs to start popping up with boxes full of brands that we've never heard of that aren't of acceptable quality (what I often term "flea market brands"). Plus, I don't really consider items appearing in multiple months to necessarily be "leftovers". Maybe that's just me, though. If I haven't gotten it, it's not a "leftover"--and I doubt that most of us would complain if something we lusted after from someone else's box arrived in our box the next month.

Yes, it can be disheartening at times to receive "boring black eyeliner" and lip gloss so frequently, but this is one way to try to appeal to the broadest variety of tastes, by going with items that aren't as "out there". Hell, when we (as an aggregate) get unusual shades in full sizes, the frequent comment is "Were they just trying to offload a discontinued bunch of colors?" Even if so, it gives us the opportunity to experience the formulas, to see if we would be interested in purchasing an item in a color closer to what we prefer. If we aren't converting into purchasers, companies are going to stop participating (the Groupon effect, in a way). That said, I view each of my sample boxes as entertainment--I get the fun of waiting to see what I'll get, I almost always like at least ONE thing in them, and I get to plan silly little "hen nights" where I use as many items as possible at one time. Sure, we can all chase down GWP and samples directly from companies, but the convenience AND the arrival of multiple items at once definitely makes me glad that I subscribe to SS and BB.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks guys! The white bows are nail polish stamping...the practice of putting polish onto a metal plate which has designs etched into it, scraping off the excess polish, using a rubber stamper to pick up the image, and then stamping the design onto the nail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  That is so neat!  Thanks for the tip..not sure if I can pull it off but your nails look awesome!


----------



## serendipity720 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today finally! I like the twist band and the Dr Jart surprisingly blended in well even with my skin tone. I did not like the perfume and will give away the brush guards. The Fekkai I have used before and it was ok. I got the Color Club in Rose Gold. I'll see how that goes, never used color club.


 I got the same box as you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually like the perfume. The brush guards are just a waste of money! I like the lace twistband, I'm gonna try the shampoo today so well see!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> they should have recorded i ordered the samples, so I wouldn't have gotten them on the account I ordered the samples on.


 What you buy in the store doesn't reflect your box


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is so neat!  Thanks for the tip..not sure if I can pull it off but your nails look awesome!


 Thanks! It's really very simple, just takes a little practice! I've been stamping for about a year and I have about a hundred plates lol


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice!


 Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did the same thing with the blue and the status update to my mom. BUT LOVE YOUR BOW!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB just posted on Instagram that they are hiring! If I lived in NY I would totally work there, even though I just cancelled...lol


 they didn't even have the heart to reply back to me.  i wanted to be one of the operations associates and i had over five years of customer service. my bf applied for a position with bb man as a writer and he never got a callback either even though he's an award winning journalist. screw them lol


----------



## Merryone (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my box, it took 8 days from when I got the shipping email for my tracking info to actually appear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. *Did anyone else have an almost empty BB cream? * The tube is tiny enough as it is, but I got enough product to put it on my face once..
> 
> Lol Birchbox loves brands who turn regular objects into beauty products. Foldover sewing elastic = hairband, thick double sided tape = beauty tape, plastic packaging tubing = brush guard.


 No kidding, they really do.  Which on the one hand good for the innovative people, but feeling a little let down when I get a dressed up DIY.  Everybody was raving about the brush guards and hair bands, felt a bit disappointed when I got them, as a needleworker/quilter I actually have those items alreadly, just not in such pretty packaging.  Oh well, like I said, good for those innovators.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 19, 2012)

If anyone wants my Madewell code, send me a message. I have no use for it.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 19, 2012)

Today was the first day it is chilly enough to compel me to blowdry my hair, so I tried out the Volumizing Catalyst.  Echoing all the other positive remarks on it!  I had to put my hair up for work but my sad little ponytail (I really do have thin, fine hair.  My hairdresser says it's kind of like a toddler's hair) looks more like a pony and less like a rat!  I might order it and save this sample bottle (which is exactly how a sample should be packaged) for travel.


----------



## winkiepup (Sep 19, 2012)

Got my box today, surprisingly early! Box 4.

Jouer sample was tiny, at 0.07 fl. oz. The color is too dark for me, however. The Color Club nail polish was in Tweet Me, which probably won't look good on my skin...Vasanti was 20g, a pretty decent size, and I'm excited to try this one! La Fresh is nothing exciting, teas are hopefully tasty...all in all, a meh box.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 19, 2012)

I was supposed to receive my BB today and it didn't come  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Can't believe I'm getting myglam before BB


----------



## lovelockdown (Sep 19, 2012)

Ugh, I am still waiting for mine. It's finally in town but I prob won't see it for a few days since I always have that problem. It wasn't shipped out till Friday or something even though they said it shipped last Monday. I am waiting for box 6 and am curious to see what nail polish color I'll get...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, I am still waiting for mine. It's finally in town but I prob won't see it for a few days since I always have that problem. It wasn't shipped out till Friday or something even though they said it shipped last Monday. I am waiting for box 6 and am curious to see what nail polish color I'll get...


 I got box #6 and had the blue nail polish (the name slipped my mind), but I dunno if all box #6s have the same coloured polish.


----------



## LAtPoly (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone wants my Madewell code, send me a message. I have no use for it.


 Same for me: First PM gets my Madewell code.


----------



## lady41 (Sep 19, 2012)

So I just got a reply from BB about my Boscia oil being switched to the gel. They said because they realized they uploaded the wrong box pic to my account and it had been changed to reflect to what I was ment to recceive...poopie!


----------



## lady41 (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry double post...man I hate posting from my phone.


----------



## angela8815 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, I am still waiting for mine. It's finally in town but I prob won't see it for a few days since I always have that problem. It wasn't shipped out till Friday or something even though they said it shipped last Monday. I am waiting for box 6 and am curious to see what nail polish color I'll get...


 I received box 6 yesterday and it did have the blue nail polish and the twistband was the orange lacy one and not the purple lacy that was shown :-( .

On that same note, I am not happy with the box, the only thing that I will be using is the body whip...if feels good and the scent does linger all day. I only applied it to my hands to see how it'll wear throughout the day, so far, so good. I have too many polishes that are very similar and would like to trade this. The fashion tape does not make sense! It is like someone on here said, we only get one of each, how in the world am I supposed to use that? The MMT sample is miniature and in the darkest shade (hazel), since I still have a bit of a tan, I could of gone one shade down. I will see how it does and if anything I will give it to my cousin or something. The twirl smells good. I have to actually wear it to see how it wears with my body. 

All in all I am not too happy about this box. I definitely thought about switching over to myglam instead but I guess I will stick around. I have always had good boxes so I won't let this one be the decision maker.


----------



## Deenellie (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't know what # box i received, but it is pretty lame compared to previous boxes I've received.  I received a blk/grey nail polish and a cheap hair band etc. and   I don't have a ponytail.   The only thing I liked was the aromatherapy sample. But for $10, I won't complain too much.  Now if I was paying more, then I would.  Sometimes they've surprised me with the quality and content.  SO they're allowed to be lame once in a while in my opinion.   Some people might really like their box.  Won't please all of us all the time.


----------



## tigrlilyem (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today, surprisingly early! Box 4.
> 
> ...


----------



## Squidling (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *evlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I quickly painted my nails with CC Tweet Me. Just in case anyone wanted to see what the colour looks like on. I'm starting to like it more; at first I was like "No way" lol. I'm thinking of layering it with Zoya Frida.


 I think that color looks absolutely beautiful with your skin tone! I saw a manicure perhaps on the BB blog where they did the nail in the grey color (Status Update) and used Tweet Me on the tips a'la French Manicure style. It was Gorgeous!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they didn't even have the heart to reply back to me.  i wanted to be one of the operations associates and i had over five years of customer service. my bf applied for a position with bb man as a writer and he never got a callback either even though he's an award winning journalist. screw them lol


 They could probably use you both on their team. Maybe you'll hear back.


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my box, it took 8 days from when I got the shipping email for my tracking info to actually appear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. *Did anyone else have an almost empty BB cream? * The tube is tiny enough as it is, but I got enough product to put it on my face once..
> 
> Lol Birchbox loves brands who turn regular objects into beauty products. Foldover sewing elastic = hairband, thick double sided tape = beauty tape, plastic packaging tubing = brush guard.


 I LOVE the last 2 lines of your comment! I almost fell off my chair, and I did successfully spit my coffee out!


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I just got a reply from BB about my Boscia oil being switched to the gel. They said because they realized they uploaded the wrong box pic to my account and it had been changed to reflect to what I was ment to recceive...poopie!


 I spoke to customer service and they told me that they didn't receive enough samples of the oil so they had to switch to the gel, lol! I hope they can get their story straight!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 19, 2012)

Am I the only one still without updated tracking information and no Birchbox?!?! I'm trying to be oh so patient, but it's hard when you have no information at all. I'm trying so hard to keep this month a surprise, but if I have to wait another week or longer, I may have to cave. Grr.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> http://www.fleuristesupplies.com is where I got my supplies.
> ...


Oh, thank you! I've really been wanting some of those, so when I saw that link, I bought about $12 worth of elastic. They even had the silver glitter ones, like I saw online at the Anthropologie site. I am really looking forward to getting this order!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm still stalking BB to see if they sent my first box. Not yet.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They could probably use you both on their team. Maybe you'll hear back.


 i moved to VA and my bf just got another management position.  i left NYC last week. the best decision that i've ever made


----------



## petitamour (Sep 19, 2012)

Wait, did some people actually get small bottles of the Jasmine Noir perfume?!


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Sep 19, 2012)

Just got my box. It's missing the La Fresh Nail Polish Remover &gt;&lt;. &amp; I got the nail polish color in yellow. So if anyone would like to trade a different color for my yellow one PM me! Or it might be the green...I don't know it's called Tweet Me. So maybe I'll keep it...I'd rather have the grey or rose gold though...yeahh..Lol

Other then that I like my box.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 19, 2012)

> Wait, did some people actually get small bottles of the Jasmine Noir perfume?!


 I'm wondering the same. a picture on instagram made me think this.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *petitamour* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait, did some people actually get small bottles of the Jasmine Noir perfume?!


Yea, I was wondering that too. WTF.  I like the perfume a lot so this would piss me off.  They realllllly need to stop sending different size samples of the same thing (if that's what;s happening)


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i moved to VA and my bf just got another management position.  i left NYC last week. the best decision that i've ever made


 Where in VA!?  I'm in VA too!!!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where in VA!?  I'm in VA too!!!


 Grew up in Hampton for part of my childhood...lived in Newport News for a few years, went to college at CNU/ODU, &amp;  lived in NYC for five years until last Wednesday, lol.  At the present moment I'm in Richmond, but I will be moving to Charlottesville at the end of the month.


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes, I got a miniature bottle of the Jasmine Noir. It was in box 29.


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Grew up in Hampton for part of my childhood...lived in Newport News for a few years, went to college at CNU/ODU, &amp;  lived in NYC for five years until last Wednesday, lol.  At the present moment I'm in Richmond, but I will be moving to Charlottesville at the end of the month.


 oh wow!  I went to Ferrum, so very familiar with CNU!  I also lve in Richmond - but C-Ville is a great little city!  Welcome back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh wow!  I went to Ferrum, so very familiar with CNU!  I also lve in Richmond - but C-Ville is a great little city!  Welcome back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 cool.  I was down by VCU yesterday, which is a huge campus and it's set up weird lol.  I'm staying with friends in Richmond until the people at my bf and I new home in Cville finally move out lol.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I got a miniature bottle of the Jasmine Noir. It was in box 29.


 OMG jealous!! I thought that couldn't be right! Well I'm getting box 7 and the Jasmine noir so I'm hoping for the mini bottle now!!! But I doubt it ;p

edited: looking back at zadidoll's spoiler pics of the boxes, box 29 does have a little box of the Jasmine noir while the other boxes are the card with the vile. Box 29 looks hooked up it has a pretty large tube of wrinkle creme too! Box envy


----------



## ashleyanner (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *petitamour* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait, did some people actually get small bottles of the Jasmine Noir perfume?!


 I did, but only received 5 things in my box, compared to the 8 or 9 things some have gotten in theirs.  I guess it was them trying to even out all of the boxes...I dunno.


----------



## kimberlicia (Sep 19, 2012)

Did anyone else not receive the fall trends mini mag?


----------



## Canny Charlene (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Grew up in Hampton for part of my childhood...lived in Newport News for a few years, went to college at CNU/ODU, &amp;  lived in NYC for five years until last Wednesday, lol.  At the present moment I'm in Richmond, but I will be moving to Charlottesville at the end of the month.


I was born and raised in Hampton




..living in Gloucester now..we need a VA make up swap lol!


----------



## dotybird (Sep 19, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone else was having problems leaving feedback?  When I received my box, I left feedback for 5/7 products since I had already tried them before.  But I was waiting to try the Benefit facial wash and polish before leaving feedback.  I just went to the site to try and leave feedback but there was no link on the product page.  Strange.  Anyone else having problems?


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was born and raised in Hampton
> ...


 awesome.  I went to PHS &amp; i've been to gloucester once for a track meet...wow it gets super dark there after sunset lol


----------



## Canny Charlene (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> awesome.  I went to PHS &amp; i've been to gloucester once for a track meet...wow it gets super dark there after sunset lol


Yup..nobody comes to Gloucester except to visit family or drive through lol..good luck with your move!


----------



## Ahal1305 (Sep 19, 2012)

We are box twins!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 19, 2012)

Well I caved and now it looks like they have switched my box. A few days ago, I got a spotlight email about a hair product and now I have a box without any. I was also looking forward to the twistband because I had peaked at that item. Mine from months ago disappeared. Looks like originally I was due to get box 24 and now I'm getting box 4. It's not all too different but it raises suspicion. Perhaps that's why I have yet to receive any tracking or my box for that matter? I kind of feel like emailing and asking why mine was switched.


----------



## missionista (Sep 19, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *petitamour*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup..nobody comes to Gloucester except to visit family or drive through lol..good luck with your move!


 aww. thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok apologies in advance ladies, but I'm just plain mad now. I'm not a mean person but I feel like emailing them and giving them a piece of my mind. Just for the heck of it, I checked to see if the tracking number they originally sent matched the one on my account settings page. Nope! Looks like two days again, or maybe yesterday, they switched my box and sent out a new one with a new tracking number. What ticks me off is that there was no email conformation stating there was an issue with my box and that they had sent out a new one and given me my new tracking information. I know sometimes things happen, but I think as a company it is their job to keep their customers informed. Arrggh. I wouldn't be half as mad if they had just told me straight up what was going on. So pissed off. 

Sorry for the rant, haha. I'm not like that all the time, I promise.


----------



## lillybunny (Sep 19, 2012)

AU REVOIR, MON AMIS! (Good bye, my friends)

I cancelled my birchbox today. I have no intention of resubbing, either.

I also signed up for myglam today (also known as ipsy?) I'll be getting an October box.

I'm so excited! I love cosmetics and I think myglam generally has more appealing stuff for a teenager. I don't like most of the lifestyle items they send.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i moved to VA and my bf just got another management position.  i left NYC last week. the best decision that i've ever made


Really? I moved to Florida in 2004 for 3 years and RAN back to NYC. No place like it.

Good luck in VA!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 19, 2012)

Ended up emailing them. Can hardly wait to see what they have to say. I tried to be as nice as possible in the email, but I was really upset.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 19, 2012)

still mad that my box hasnt came in yet, guess ill wait for tomorrow. I order online all the time and i have never received anything late, I wont cancel BB though I love trying out their products and its my second month so I will wait for a couple more months before i decide to cancel


----------



## Steffi (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Grew up in Hampton for part of my childhood...lived in Newport News for a few years, went to college at CNU/ODU, &amp;  lived in NYC for five years until last Wednesday, lol.  At the present moment I'm in Richmond, but I will be moving to Charlottesville at the end of the month.


 Seriously?!  I was born in Hampton, but have lived in Chesapeake most of my life.  Small world!


----------



## Steffi (Sep 19, 2012)

My box finally showed up.

I compared the Color Club to Essie Penny Talk, since I do have that, and while the color is similar, the finish is definitely not.  Penny Talk is a much more smooth chrome like finish.  The Color Club finish is more like the Sinful Colors metallics that recently came out. Metallic and sparkly, I guess you could say.I'm going to play with it and see how well it stamps.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a Madwell card to trade for pretty much anything


----------



## kisha90 (Sep 19, 2012)

Paid for the box on the 1st now it's the 19th almost the end of the month. I don't want to cancel yet because the Holidays are coming up and they might do something cool but this sucks. I'm patient but I would love to review my items so I could use them with the 20% off anniversary code that expired yesterday, but oh well.


----------



## tigrlilyem (Sep 19, 2012)

How is everyone liking the 21 drops? Are they a good pick me up in the middle of the day?


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Sep 19, 2012)

> Did anyone else not receive the fall trends mini mag?


 I have 2 of them If you really want one I can mail you mine!


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a Madwell card to trade for pretty much anything


 Haha good luck, I can't even give mine away.


----------



## shandimessmer (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a Madwell card to trade for pretty much anything
> ...


----------



## karenX (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously?!  I was born in Hampton, but have lived in Chesapeake most of my life.  Small world!


 OMG. Jumping in. I was born in Hampton, Lived in Hampton/Newport News for 30 years. Moved to Seattle for 5, and just moved to NC this year.

Small world.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## karenX (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> awesome.  I went to PHS &amp; i've been to gloucester once for a track meet...wow it gets super dark there after sunset lol


 My ex stepfather was a coach at PHS(Coach Narvid), and my brother went there as a student. I went to Bethel, though(same time as Iverson).


----------



## karenX (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup..nobody comes to Gloucester except to visit family or drive through lol..good luck with your move!


 my grandmother owned the Merle Norman Cosmetics Studio that was there for 20 years. She sold it when I left(and said I didn't want to own it myself, since I was moving out of state).

Wow. Just came to check in, and see all these Hampton Roads people. So cool!


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> what's a Madwell card? Sorry, I haven't gotten my Birchbox yet.


 It's a coupon for $25 off if you purchase at least $75 worth of stuff on madewell.com


----------



## shandimessmer (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am getting increasingly irritated. I am getting box 7 on both accounts, and they were both supposed to arrive yesterday but didn't. They didn't show up today, either. They have been in my local area since the 15th - where on earth are they?!?


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I spoke to customer service and they told me that they didn't receive enough samples of the oil so they had to switch to the gel, lol! I hope they can get their story straight!


 Do you know if they switched it out for all people who were supposed to get it, or did they put them into boxes until they ran out? I would find this more plausible than the whole "we put up the wrong picture" thing. They had to of planned on giving the oil to some people if they had taken pictures of it with box contents. But it seems all the posts I've read on it are people getting the gel instead.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 19, 2012)

Postal service is severely lacking. I have a few packages that were scheduled to arrive but I won't see for a few more days. For whatever reason the last few months if a tracking # says I'll get the item on a certain day then I can add on a minimum of three days and it's it's a weekend then up to an extra five.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How is everyone liking the 21 drops? Are they a good pick me up in the middle of the day?


 They didn't do anything for me at all...I mean they smell good when you put them on but I don't know. Maybe I am just not in tune with my body/brain most of the time to notice. I don't really have time to meditate and convince myself they are working.

I will whip them out in public though, to show off, etc... I am a loser.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They didn't do anything for me at all...I mean they smell good when you put them on but I don't know. Maybe I am just not in tune with my body/brain most of the time to notice. I don't really have time to meditate and convince myself they are working.
> ...


----------



## JessP (Sep 19, 2012)

According to tracking, my box was supposed to arrive today. It is, of course, still not here. It's box 25 and I don't think I've seen a post about that number yet, so I'd really like for it to get here already!


----------



## tilliefairy (Sep 19, 2012)

uh my tracking says that it was processed by my local post office in Tennessee? WTF i live in Arkansas! I am beginning to wonder if i will see my box this month.

Poo


----------



## girlwithclass (Sep 19, 2012)

Sigh. I was originally supposed to get box #23 this month - I received an e-mail with tracking on the 10th. When I checked it, it hadn't updated.. no big deal, I figured it would take a few days to update (usually does for me). Waited, and waited.. no updates! Finally on the 16th I decided to e-mail Birchbox to see what was up.. I have never had this problem before! Got this reply on the 17th:

*Sonia, Sep 17 01:13 pm (EDT):*

Dear Crystal,

Thank you for reaching back out, and I am so sorry for the trouble!! I do see that your tracking information is still unavailable. We definitely want to make sure you receive your box this month and will be shipping out a new one shortly, unless tracking becomes available in the next day or two. Rest assured that you'll be receiving a September Birchbox, one way or another  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If a new shipment is needed you'll receive a new email with your tracking number so that you can follow its progress. In the meantime, please let me know if you have questions, or if there's anything I can do to help. Again, so sorry for the trouble!!

Have a great day!

Best,

Sonia 
Birchbox | Operations Associate

230 Park Ave South, 12th Floor New York, NY 10003 877.487.7272

I didn't really think too much of it, other than being irritated (a week had passed with NO tracking update, and they wanted me to wait a few more days.. still?) However, I didn't argue. Obsessively kept trying to track my Birchbox and sure enough.. still no updates, even checked it through USPS. I had to e-mail back today to make sure they were going to send me a new box.. The reply:

*Sonia, Sep 19 01:55 pm (EDT):*

Dear Crystal,

Thank you for being in touch, and so sorry for the trouble!

I do see that your tracking has still failed to update, and at this point I'm worried that the box was lost! I have just placed an order to have a new box shipped out to you ASAP. You will receive an order confirmation email with a new tracking number when it ships so that you can follow its progress. Unfortunately, we are out of inventory on the original box type you were allocated, so I've selected a different box to you. I have updated your box history, so you will be able to leave feedback on the correct products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Please don't hesitate to reach out to me with any further questions, or if there is anything else I can do to help. Again, so sorry for the trouble!!

Have a great day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Very best,

 
Sonia 
Birchbox | Operations Associate

230 Park Ave South, 12th Floor New York, NY 10003 877.487.7272



I'm not really sure how I feel about the whole shipping issue/possible mix up with Boscia. I'm actually starting to wonder if my box was ever sent out in the first place.. I received the Birchbox e-mail about the "Product Snapshot" for the Boscia MakeUp-BreakUp Cool Cleansing Oil and I was really looking forward to trying it! So much for that, heh.. I'm more irritated that a new box had to be ordered, but no telling when it might even ship.. I live in Arizona, so I'm guessing my September Birchbox won't actually make it to me until October 




At least Sonia was friendly and happy to help..


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 19, 2012)

has anyone had a problem with the youngblood primer? When i tried to uncap it, the pump part came out instead of the lid and the plastic smells fishy.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 19, 2012)

A quick update on my duplicate sample: BB gave me 100 points and I made an order! Yay! Got the Stila "In the Light" palette (because I don't already have enough neutral shadows.. no.. never enough...LOL) and the Spornette paddle brush -- I had a 25% off coupon (BBLOVE, I think this one goes out when you hit a certain month, right?) and after the discount and my points I ended up only paying roughly $7.50 - the original price would have been $63!


----------



## surelyslim (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> According to tracking, my box was supposed to arrive today. It is, of course, still not here. It's box 25 and I don't think I've seen a post about that number yet, so I'd really like for it to get here already!


 Hope yours come soon! Everything (BB, Myglam, BTS Cravebox) just came in for me, but I haven't heard any talk about 25 (mine was 7).


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 19, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Really? I moved to Florida in 2004 for 3 years and RAN back to NYC. No place like it.

Â 

Good luck in VA!


thanks. i grew up in VA so i know how it is here. plus i'm the running for a beauty job for one of bb's competitors and some other jobs in cville. i'm a bored housewife right now so wish me luck lol


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously?!  I was born in Hampton, but have lived in Chesapeake most of my life.  Small world!


 Yup, I grew up not too far from HU. wow. there are a lot of Virginians on this board. 2 up, 2 down lol


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My ex stepfather was a coach at PHS(Coach Narvid), and my brother went there as a student. I went to Bethel, though(same time as Iverson).


 phs is my alma mater (class of 01). my dad was a b-ball coach for the girl's team when iverson was at bethel in the early 90s. remember the bowling alley scandal lol


----------



## mallomar (Sep 19, 2012)

I've tried all the products in my box now so I thought I'd give it a review. I got box 5.

Kate Spade Twirl: I was kind of "ehh" about the smell at first, but it really grew on me. I like it! It's more heavy/strong than Harvey Prince Hello and Viva La Juicy La Fleur, which I've been using lately (past 2 BBs - ha). Maybe that's why I wasn't sure about it. I do like it though. I'll keep wearing it.

Boscia Night Hydration: I've tried this a couple times but my skin was too sensitive, likely because I've been using DDF cleanser for the past month. The texture seems great. It's not too heavy. I'll be trying it again when I've been off the DDF for at least a week.

Jouer Matte Moisture Tint: I was skeptical about this because I love my Bare Minerals. Also, I have never liked liquid foundation. But I loved the way that the MMT felt on my skin. It felt light, like I didn't have anything on. I love that you can use the MMT without using another moisturizer first (which is what I do with Bare Minerals). I do have some reservations with the MMT though. I don't think the color was exactly right for me (I got Nude). It seemed too yellow. I'd like to try a different color. Also, I noticed that the MMT seemed to flake off around my mouth &amp; nose at the end of the day. That is a little awkward. But maybe it wouldn't show if I had a better color for my skin? Also, this may be because my skin is a little dryer than usual right now.

Color Club Nail Polish: I got Insta-This. I loved the color, though I think it's more of a summer color than fall. This polish didn't work for me, though. I painted my toenails and it barely lasted a day. I usually get 2 weeks or so on my toes (they never chip!).

Twistband: I got purple lace. I love it! So cute! I have a lot of thick hair so I don't think I'd use this for a high ponytail, but it is super cute for a side ponytail or half ponytail. I also love that it doesn't leave dents and it slides out of my hair without tangling.

Mighty Leaf Tea: I loved the Vanilla Black tea the most. Yum! The weather has just gotten cool so I am really digging this tea. I will probably buy some!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sigh. I was originally supposed to get box #23 this month - I received an e-mail with tracking on the 10th. When I checked it, it hadn't updated.. no big deal, I figured it would take a few days to update (usually does for me). Waited, and waited.. no updates! Finally on the 16th I decided to e-mail Birchbox to see what was up.. I have never had this problem before! Got this reply on the 17th:
> 
> ...


----------



## hunterorquarry (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha good luck, I can't even give mine away.


Lol. I'll take it off your hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I discovered Madewell recently and I spend *too* much money there now!


----------



## starfighter82 (Sep 19, 2012)

I received my box (#4) today and only received one nail polish remover wipe. My picture shows there should have been 2. Anyone else with box #4 only receive one wipe? I don't think it is worth complaining about considering the missing wipe is worth 50 cents, but it's still a bit of an annoyance.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I view each of my sample boxes as entertainment--I get the fun of waiting to see what I'll get, I almost always like at least ONE thing in them, and I get to plan silly little "hen nights" where I use as many items as possible at one time.


 I do this, too!  When I value a box, I give it $5 just for the fun of the anticipation and then getting something in the mail.  And, I do the 'hen nights', too.  : )


----------



## JessP (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hope yours come soon! Everything (BB, Myglam, BTS Cravebox) just came in for me, but I haven't heard any talk about 25 (mine was 7).


 Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The tracking is saying that it's been up in Fontana for the past few days but I think it finally arrived in SD. So fingers crossed for tomorrow lol!


----------



## surelyslim (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The tracking is saying that it's been up in Fontana for the past few days but I think it finally arrived in SD. So fingers crossed for tomorrow lol!


 lol, Ipsy &amp; BB both said Fontana, expect a 1-2day arrival to San Diego, then both left same day of. And arrived within the hour. My mailman delivers late in the afternoon, so had to wait til then.

Same here! So you can have it this week.


----------



## karenX (Sep 20, 2012)

LOL Oh, I absolutely remember.  Going to school after that, we had people outside with signs, screaming "Free Bubba Chuck!!".

It was hilarious, in a way.

I think you may have gone to PHS around the same time as my brother. I'm not entirely sure which year he graduated, though. I *think* he may have graduated in 2002 or 2003.



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> phs is my alma mater (class of 01). my dad was a b-ball coach for the girl's team when iverson was at bethel in the early 90s. remember the bowling alley scandal lol


----------



## Canny Charlene (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my grandmother owned the Merle Norman Cosmetics Studio that was there for 20 years. She sold it when I left(and said I didn't want to own it myself, since I was moving out of state).
> 
> Wow. Just came to check in, and see all these Hampton Roads people. So cool!


^that is so cool!!  I love seeing VA people via the web..now if I could meet someone to do a Birchbox swap lol


----------



## inky1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Pretty sure this is going to be my 1 and only month using Birchbox.

Still no tracking info. Still no box.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 20, 2012)

I got box 12 and actually liked everything in it, even the Twistband.

Click for pics!

Of course Dr. Jart's BB cream was almost empty, but I was expecting that since we all know they never fill those up for some reason. I loved it! It blended with my skin perfectly and looked nice all day long.

Seems like Color Club improved their formula a little to make it non-streaky, but the polish didn't even last a day. I hope they do something about it because the color is gorgeous.

The brush guards were easy to put on my brushes and I like how they make them look all neat and tidy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The Fekkai shampoo &amp; conditioner were alright, I don't think I'd repurchase but it was worth a try.

Vasanti scrub was nice but didn't give me the same deep pore-cleansing effect as Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap I'm using right now.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 20, 2012)

I just emailed BB the following:

I would like to express my disappointment with the shipping service you currently use to send us our boxes, according to the UPS website, I should have received my box 2 days ago, meanwhile, it is not even in my city yet. I stringly urge you to consider a faster service to ship these items to us. It will definitely hurt your business otherwise, as I know there are lots of people having this complaint this month, and many of them have already cancelled. 4-5 business days is appropriate (and there are many subscriptions who manage to get boxes delivered in that amount of time) 10 business days for delivery from New Jersey to Texas is unacceptable.
 

Maybe if enough of us complain they will change their shipping service?? Or am I being difficult here? I understand its only $10 but I got my 20% off coupon this month before I even got my box, and ended up not using it because I hadnt had a chance to try any of the products. I just think its silly for them to have done that. *Its kind of like, here spend more money with us and disregard the fact that you havent received your box yet.* Pretty ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 20, 2012)

BTW - I was totally going to use that coupon this month and have used every single one I have ever received. I am just kind of over BB now. Never thought I would ever say that.


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 20, 2012)

Shipping is totally irritating, but I think it's a fluke this month. Normally I have no problems. Could be caused by the nail polish, since it has to go ground, or whatever.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG jealous!! I thought that couldn't be right! Well I'm getting box 7 and the Jasmine noir so I'm hoping for the mini bottle now!!! But I doubt it ;p
> 
> edited: looking back at zadidoll's spoiler pics of the boxes, box 29 does have a little box of the Jasmine noir while the other boxes are the card with the vile. Box 29 looks hooked up it has a pretty large tube of wrinkle creme too! Box envy


 I got box 7 and just the regular old tiny half full vial of perfume. That's so irritating!!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just emailed BB the following:
> 
> ...


Sign my name to that too! It irked me because I got my coupon too, and it also expired before I got my box. I wanted to buy nail polish, but I had to wait nd make sure the photo of my box matched the color I actually got, since we know how often those things are changed without warning. My box last month was super meh, so I definitely didn't want to buy anything from that! Their loss. I'll either only use points or I will get it from some place like Sephora since they give me free samples and more rewards.


----------



## casey anne (Sep 20, 2012)

I only received one wipe.


----------



## casey anne (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *starfighter82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my box (#4) today and only received one nail polish remover wipe. My picture shows there should have been 2. Anyone else with box #4 only receive one wipe? I don't think it is worth complaining about considering the missing wipe is worth 50 cents, but it's still a bit of an annoyance.


 I got only one wipe as well.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 20, 2012)

So I really don't know what to make of this. I got my box on Saturday (box 7) and my Vasanti sample was open and oozed out and all that. So I sent them a very nice email and said that I got the box and it had issues and blah blah, and to please let me know what they could do about it. I also said that other than the messy issue, I actually really liked my box and was excited to try the samples. I figure even if I'm really annoyed, the more positive I am, the more positive feedback I'll get back from them. Here's the weirdness. I don't know whether to be confused or happy or annoyed or what. I never received any kind of note from them. AT ALL. Nothing that says sorry your box was f'ed in the A and we will send you a new one or anything. BUT, I did get an invoice with the Admin only payment method, which I assumed to mean I was getting a new box. That was Monday. I also placed my first full-size order on Monday because I had my 6 month code and I needed to use it before it expired. SO, yesterday, I got an email that my new box had shipped. About 4 hours later I got another email saying that my order had shipped, which I assumed was my shop order, but it was ANOTHER box! I got the shipping email for my shop order about 3 hours after that. With all that, I still never got any personal email or reply of any kind, no apology, no we sent you a new box, nothing. I'm so freaking confused at this point. BB is beginning to seem like more of a pain in the ass having to email them constantly and what not, than it is actually fun!

Also, side note, my CC hasn't been charged yet for my full-size order, yet I got a shipping email. Is this normal? Like I said, I've been hoarding my points for 6 months so this is my first full-size order.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sign my name to that too! It irked me because I got my coupon too, and it also expired before I got my box. I wanted to buy nail polish, but I had to wait nd make sure the photo of my box matched the color I actually got, since we know how often those things are changed without warning. My box last month was super meh, so I definitely didn't want to buy anything from that! Their loss. I'll either only use points or I will get it from some place like Sephora since they give me free samples and more rewards.


 I didn't even get a coupon,  are only some people getting it--like an anniversary coupon?


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I really don't know what to make of this. I got my box on Saturday (box 7) and my Vasanti sample was open and oozed out and all that. So I sent them a very nice email and said that I got the box and it had issues and blah blah, and to please let me know what they could do about it. I also said that other than the messy issue, I actually really liked my box and was excited to try the samples. I figure even if I'm really annoyed, the more positive I am, the more positive feedback I'll get back from them. Here's the weirdness. I don't know whether to be confused or happy or annoyed or what. I never received any kind of note from them. AT ALL. Nothing that says sorry your box was f'ed in the A and we will send you a new one or anything. BUT, I did get an invoice with the Admin only payment method, which I assumed to mean I was getting a new box. That was Monday. I also placed my first full-size order on Monday because I had my 6 month code and I needed to use it before it expired. SO, yesterday, I got an email that my new box had shipped. About 4 hours later I got another email saying that my order had shipped, which I assumed was my shop order, but it was ANOTHER box! I got the shipping email for my shop order about 3 hours after that. With all that, I still never got any personal email or reply of any kind, no apology, no we sent you a new box, nothing. I'm so freaking confused at this point. BB is beginning to seem like more of a pain in the ass having to email them constantly and what not, than it is actually fun!
> 
> Also, side note, my CC hasn't been charged yet for my full-size order, yet I got a shipping email. Is this normal? Like I said, I've been hoarding my points for 6 months so this is my first full-size order.


 I'd take two free boxes over an XOXO apology with no complaints.


----------



## melonz (Sep 20, 2012)

My box was supposed to arrive yesterday. I'm not surprised it didn't, since I haven't received a box on time ever! /sigh.


----------



## injectionenvy (Sep 20, 2012)

Are we still supposed to receive 3/6/9 month anniversary coupons after switching to a yearly sub? This will be my 3rd month on yearly but I haven't received a coupon yet.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd take two free boxes over an XOXO apology with no complaints.


 Totally! I'm just super confused about what happened I suppose. I guess an explanation is maybe what I was hoping for. I don't necessarily care about an apology, since these things happen and they are always really good about fixing them, I was just bothered that I didn't get any sort of info from them at all, just invoices and shipping emails. I'm thrilled that they are sending me not only one replacement box, but 2! I also feel really bad though for all the people who haven't gotten a box yet at all this month, while I'll have 3 when its all said and done. I'll be getting 2 more of box 7 (I think, I suppose we will see when they get here), so If anyone didn't get to try those samples or wants one of the rose gold polishes, I'll share!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JLR594 (Sep 20, 2012)

The tracking info that finally updated for my box #23 indicated I would be getting my box by this Friday but I got it yesterday, instead.  I'm not very excited about any of my samples and I feel rushed to use them so I can leave my feedback and get my points.  I got the less desired nail color and my twistband is a camouflage green color, which won't match anything I have.  At least my Jouer sample is light enough for me to actually use.  After reading some comments here about ladies getting the wrong color I was a bit worried about that.  I'll probably try a sip of the tea and give the rest to my Husband.  I love good old fashioned iced sweet tea myself. 

I'm really hoping next month improves.  When do we usually start getting clues about the next months boxes?


----------



## mimosette (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sign my name to that too! It irked me because I got my coupon too, and it also expired before I got my box. I wanted to buy nail polish, but I had to wait nd make sure the photo of my box matched the color I actually got, since we know how often those things are changed without warning. My box last month was super meh, so I definitely didn't want to buy anything from that! Their loss. I'll either only use points or I will get it from some place like Sephora since they give me free samples and more rewards.


Me too. My code expired before my box came.


----------



## mimosette (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally! I'm just super confused about what happened I suppose. I guess an explanation is maybe what I was hoping for. I don't necessarily care about an apology, since these things happen and they are always really good about fixing them, I was just bothered that I didn't get any sort of info from them at all, just invoices and shipping emails. I'm thrilled that they are sending me not only one replacement box, but 2! I also feel really bad though for all the people who haven't gotten a box yet at all this month, while I'll have 3 when its all said and done. I'll be getting 2 more of box 7 (I think, I suppose we will see when they get here), so If anyone didn't get to try those samples or wants one of the rose gold polishes, I'll share!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


At least you're getting replacements ! I was told BB was "out of samples" . This was last week.






I'm already composing my OH HAIL NAW speech for when those exact samples show up in the 2fer sale in a couple of days.


----------



## mimosette (Sep 20, 2012)

> So I really don't know what to make of this. I got my box on Saturday (box 7) and my Vasanti sample was open and oozed out and all that. So I sent them a very nice email and said that I got the box and it had issues and blah blah, and to please let me know what they could do about it. I also said that other than the messy issue, I actually really liked my box and was excited to try the samples. I figure even if I'm really annoyed, the more positive I am, the more positive feedback I'll get back from them


 See, I was really nice in my email , too. I complimented them on the nice wrapping job, told them I loved the nail polish , what a great color it was for fall, and that I actually love the scent of the perfume, but it had leaked completely out (vial was empty) , and onto my hair tie and fashion tape. And that I had planned on giving the fashion tape as a present to my sister . (I got her a cute top , but it is low cut)

They claimed they are out of the perfume, fashion tape, and twistbands.

BULL.SHIT.


----------



## amidea (Sep 20, 2012)

just thought i'd point out in contrast to the whole shipping mess with birchbox (regardless of whose fault it is), somehow i got an email this morning that my glossybox had shipped and it's already out for delivery! that's magic.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 20, 2012)

My box 18 was supposed to get here yesterday and it wasnt here, usps says its still in coppell texas, which is only 2 hours away from me. Starting to worry, Im not home yet but if its not there i will be very upset.


----------



## BettieCrocker (Sep 20, 2012)

I was supposed to get my package 2 days ago according to my tracking info. I went to check its status and it said it had been delivered, but not to me. I just contacted bb via twitter. This sucks, hopefully someone at work put it aside for me but I just searched high and low and it's nowhere to be found. Any advice?


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 20, 2012)

My first box finally shipped! It looks like it will be box 15. One of my least favorite boxes *box envy* but at least I'll be able to review seven things and I will have gotten those stupid ziplocks out of the way. And hopefully they will still give away some of the other things in the coming months. I really wanted to try that Jasmine perfume and the tea, and the Wei.


Benefit foamingly clean facial wash - I don't like to use soap on my face 
Benefit refined finish facial polish - will try

Birchbox and Color ClubÂ® Custom Collection - the gray one is the only one I don't want, will give it to a friend

Caudalie Vinexpert Firming Serum - pretty big tube of wrinkle cream, yay!

Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ - would really like to try this, hope I get enough

tili Bags Small Collection 1 - at least I won't get it again

twistbandâ„¢ Hair Tie - Hopefully I'll get a good color. If not, I just bought $12 worth of elastic, so I can at least use it as a model for what the others should look like.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 20, 2012)

I just received an email from Shu Uemura that says 'thanks for signing up'. I received shampoo and conditioner in a past box, but I never signed up with them for anything, BB giving out our emails again?


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Sep 20, 2012)

Has anyone taken a look at the madewell.com site $$$$$


----------



## shandimessmer (Sep 20, 2012)

Mine is out for delivery today! I'm super excited, but I did peek online


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Yolanda Horton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone taken a look at the madewell.com site $$$$$


 yeah. they are too expensive for me. and i wish that these companies would stop calling some of their discounts "gift cards". if i gotta buy something in order to use it, it's a coupon dammit!


----------



## JamieO (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See, I was really nice in my email , too. I complimented them on the nice wrapping job, told them I loved the nail polish , what a great color it was for fall, and that I actually love the scent of the perfume, but it had leaked completely out (vial was empty) , and onto my hair tie and fashion tape. And that I had planned on giving the fashion tape as a present to my sister . (I got her a cute top , but it is low cut)
> 
> ...


 That is bull shit! At least you got some sort of explanation though, even if it did suck balls! I have no idea what the hell I'm going to get in those boxes, if they are out of the twistbands and perfume. Who knows. Like I said, I'll share!


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received an email from Shu Uemura that says 'thanks for signing up'. I received shampoo and conditioner in a past box, but I never signed up with them for anything, BB giving out our emails again?


 Did you fill out the form on facebook to get the free samples?


----------



## lilyelement (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box 18 was supposed to get here yesterday and it wasnt here, usps says its still in coppell texas, which is only 2 hours away from me. Starting to worry, Im not home yet but if its not there i will be very upset.


My Birchbox and MyGlam are stuck in Coppell, TX. I'm in the same boat as you, my tracking estimated delivery as yesterday but it didn't come. Hope we get it today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My Birchbox and MyGlam are stuck in Coppell, TX. I'm in the same boat as you, my tracking estimated delivery as yesterday but it didn't come. Hope we get it today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


MYGlam bag is rerouted and I have no clue what's going on.  There are so many things wrong with the post office this month.  So frustrating!


----------



## jaimelesmots (Sep 20, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Mighty Leaf Teas? They are on sale at my local grocery and I was thinking of trying them if they had decent reviews


----------



## diana16 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My Birchbox and MyGlam are stuck in Coppell, TX. I'm in the same boat as you, my tracking estimated delivery as yesterday but it didn't come. Hope we get it today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Came home and I didn't find either one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully tomorrow I will get them


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 20, 2012)

Today is day 10 since my Birchbox allegedly shipped (day 6 since it actually shipped) and is it here? Nope. It's expected delivery date was today, but it's not even in Houston yet.

Also, I never got a response to my email asking why my box shipped later than I was told. I guess asking about an issue goes against their everything-is-perfect-in-Birchbox-World-if-we-pretend-it-is philosophy.

Whatever.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Came home and I didn't find either one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully tomorrow I will get them


What's extra ridiculous is that my MYGLAM bag has been in my city for FOUR days and It's still not on its way to my house.  WTF!


----------



## diana16 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What's extra ridiculous is that my MYGLAM bag has been in my city for FOUR days and It's still not on its way to my house.  WTF!


Post offices are messing up big time this month, usually when my stuff is in coppell ill get it the same day and its been there since tuesday!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Post offices are messing up big time this month, usually when my stuff is in coppell ill get it the same day and its been there since tuesday!


Yea and it sucks cause if you call the post office they can;t do anything til it's two weeks late!  so stupid


----------



## casey anne (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the Mighty Leaf Teas? They are on sale at my local grocery and I was thinking of trying them if they had decent reviews


 I had the chamomile last night and loved it!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you fill out the form on facebook to get the free samples?


 Hmmm not sure? I could have but I haven't received anything in the mail from them yet. That could be it though, I see things for freebies here on the boards and go sign up for them and then totally forget. When the stuff comes in the mail I'm like 'Oh yeahhhhh' lol!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Sep 20, 2012)

> See, I was really nice in my email , too. I complimented them on the nice wrapping job, told them I loved the nail polish , what a great color it was for fall, and that I actually love the scent of the perfume, but it had leaked completely out (vial was empty) , and onto my hair tie and fashion tape. And that I had planned on giving the fashion tape as a present to my sister . (I got her a cute top , but it is low cut) They claimed they are out of the perfume, fashion tape, and twistbands. BULL.SHIT.


 Funny how Katia instagramed a pic of a "twistband party" on her desk less than a week ago. (katiawb on instagram). They are soooo not out of twistbands.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 20, 2012)

I have to wrap those twist bands three times around my hair to get them to stay, then they stretch out in a few days. I'm better off wearing them on my wrist as a fashion statement :/


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Yolanda Horton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone taken a look at the madewell.com site $$$$$


 yep! And shipping is 12.50 I'm eyeing a sweater but I REALLY dont want to pay for shipping


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See, I was really nice in my email , too. I complimented them on the nice wrapping job, told them I loved the nail polish , what a great color it was for fall, and that I actually love the scent of the perfume, but it had leaked completely out (vial was empty) , and onto my hair tie and fashion tape. And that I had planned on giving the fashion tape as a present to my sister . (I got her a cute top , but it is low cut)
> 
> ...


 I am sending you my twistband when it gets here, I have a pixie cut! LMAO!


----------



## tigrlilyem (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got only one wipe as well.


 

I got box #4 and only one wipe as well. The picture of the box has two wipes. Go figure. There are also multiple tea packs in the picture and I received 3 of those. It looks like you get to try one of each flavor at least.


----------



## Alycia (Sep 20, 2012)

Finally got my box today. The teas are really good and I even really enjoy the tweet me nail polish. The color is very interesting and unexpected I love it.


----------



## LAtPoly (Sep 20, 2012)

> Has anyone tried the Mighty Leaf Teas? They are on sale at my local grocery and I was thinking of trying them if they had decent reviews  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've only tried one of the flavors so far (a vanilla black tea). It was tasty and must have had a good jolt of caffeine in it. I was dogging and it really jacked me up (in a good way). I'm not usually a vanilla person, but it worked. I figured I'd drink the worst flavor first, but I liked it. If they're on sale I'd grab a box.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok so now I feel bad. Just got an email saying they had a problem with my box and sent a new one, plus 100 points. Wish there was a way to tell them to disregard my email from yesterday.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't even get a coupon,  are only some people getting it--like an anniversary coupon?


 With Birchbox, who knows!!!



> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See, I was really nice in my email , too. I complimented them on the nice wrapping job, told them I loved the nail polish , what a great color it was for fall, and that I actually love the scent of the perfume, but it had leaked completely out (vial was empty) , and onto my hair tie and fashion tape. And that I had planned on giving the fashion tape as a present to my sister . (I got her a cute top , but it is low cut)
> 
> ...


 I agree. Total crap. Like someone else said, you better NOT see that shit show up in the 2-sample boxes!



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yeah. they are too expensive for me. and *i wish that these companies would stop calling some of their discounts "gift cards". if i gotta buy something in order to use it, it's a coupon dammit!*


 OMG YES!



> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funny how Katia instagramed a pic of a "twistband party" on her desk less than a week ago. (katiawb on instagram). They are soooo not out of twistbands.


 Grrr. I actually said in my review of the twist band "It's cute, very cute, it works great, but I can get 20 yards of the same material for $10 so I would never pay money for these.." I bought them with my points at one point, but dude... now that I have an insane amount of elastic coming.. no way!



> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've only tried one of the flavors so far (a vanilla black tea). It was tasty and must have had a good jolt of caffeine in it. I was dogging and it really jacked me up (in a good way). I'm not usually a vanilla person, but it worked.
> 
> I figured I'd drink the worst flavor first, but I liked it. If they're on sale I'd grab a box.


 Ooo, good to know! I hate tea but I like caffeine!


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 20, 2012)

Wei-To-Go "CC Cream":

Color (light): A+, perfect and natural for me.

Coverage: No better than a good BB. Disappointing because I had the impression coverage was supposed to be better.

Sample packaging: LOVE that they made a foil packet resealable with a cap.

Skin Care: No sunscreen (boo!) and it broke me out a bit all across the chin. I am even being careful to only try 1 new product at a time (which was tough because I really want to try the Vasanti that came in the box). Dr. Jart products have never broken me out, Missha never broke me out, Aveda or Laura Mercier never broke me out. It's just not typical.

I won't use the rest (there was plenty for multiple uses) and I think I'll trade the cleanser packets if anyone wants to try them. Too bad. I was open to loving this but it's a fail for me. Hope it works out better for you!


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm not sure? I could have but I haven't received anything in the mail from them yet. That could be it though, I see things for freebies here on the boards and go sign up for them and then totally forget. When the stuff comes in the mail I'm like 'Oh yeahhhhh' lol!


 I haven't gotten anything in the mail from them either, but they were giving samples away all throughout August.


----------



## bells (Sep 20, 2012)

I feel like I'm never going to see my box this month. It's been sitting in a town about two hours north of me since the 17th and was supposed to be delivered to me yesterday.

I've had a package get stuck in that town for days twice (all our mail goes through there), and no one could ever find them. Ugh.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Sep 20, 2012)

I was totally sad and disappointed w/ my very first birchbox. A ziplock walmart bag "REALLY" A cloth hair tie when my hair is very short now. There was nothing in that box i could use. If it wasn't for the point system and the fact that i have already seem something i wanted in the birch-store i probably would have canceled on the spot. I guess ill give them one more month


----------



## tevans (Sep 20, 2012)

My box was supposed to be delivered yesterday and it's not here ! What pisses me off is in about 11 days I'll be charged for October's box ! I'd really like September 's box before I'm charged for the next one . OK - complaint over back to normal programming !


----------



## Jennifer Love (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Yolanda Horton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was totally sad and disappointed w/ my very first birchbox. A ziplock walmart bag "REALLY" A cloth hair tie when my hair is very short now. There was nothing in that box i could use. If it wasn't for the point system and the fact that i have already seem something i wanted in the birch-store i probably would have canceled on the spot. I guess ill give them one more month


 DITTO!  

I emailed them to let them know that it just wasn't great &amp; they emailed me back to tell me to change my profile.

IDK where on my profile it says, "SEND CRAP" because I'd totally change that to something else.  I don't want any perfume samples.  I have 40+ perfume samples in a dish in my bathroom unused.  I certainly don't want any hair ties since my hair is supah-short.  I didn't mind the aromatherapy oil.  Smells good.  The nail polish?  HAH!  I wish I could put on my profile NO POLISH BECAUSE I HAVE OVER 200 ALREADY!  (maybe more, I haven't counted in a long time.)  The Wei kit was alright.  The color cannot be worn in any way on my skin, but I like oil based makeup cleaners.  I think it is the general opinion that the Ziploc bag is lame-o.  

I just...I dunno.  I'm keeping one more month and if they don't send me something useful, then I'm Audi.


----------



## kisha90 (Sep 20, 2012)

They forgot my mini mag!!!! I wanted to look through it! I don't think it's a big deal to ask them for one but I'm kind of disappointed. At least I have my box now and it's not a bad box! The only problem is the shipping arrived late when I paid for it on the 1st -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I didn't get the Fall LookBook mag.


----------



## petitamour (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay i'm not really sure what to do.

I'm not in the 'my box is late boat', mine arrived on the 11th... but my perfume was 1/3 full and my twist tie was in crap condition.

So I emailed them, and they were happy to send me both new ones.

I got the twist tie but no perfume.

I'm not even sure if its worth emailing them over.  Kind of frustrating considering the perfume is on the list and everything.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 20, 2012)

i feel like i probably won't cancel my birchbox any time soon, just because the point system is so great, but i really do feel like the last two months or so (maybe longer for some people, but i'm speaking from my own birchbox experience) have really been lacking in the "magic"

myglam has been looking pretty appealing lately when it comes to the variety of products and even glossybox when it comes to sample size (but i couldn't see myself paying $20 a month for very long)


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Sep 20, 2012)

jaimelesmots,

I didn't get any Might Leaf Tea in my Birchbox but I have tried it in the past. The Vanilla Bean is very good and perfect for fall.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 20, 2012)

Got my second box today.. I really like the status update nail polish and will be doing my nails tonight, but I have another status update polish so Im hoping I will find someone who will trade with me for the pink one. Please message me if u would like to trade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Sep 20, 2012)

I finally got an email from Birchbox saying my September box shipped today and with a new tracking number. I called them Monday to complain and blah blah blah they told me it would ship by Wednesday morning. I was so about to call them today, when I got the sorry there was a shipping error email, here is 100 points. They said they would do that Monday so, I was holding my breath till today. My mom got her box yesterday. She gave me her Status Uptade to tide me over. She got the Caudalie firming serum, its a good size sample and I am so jealous.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box was supposed to be delivered yesterday and it's not here !
> 
> What pisses me off is in about 11 days I'll be charged for October's box ! I'd really like September 's box before I'm charged for the next one .
> ...


Didn't realize september was almost over! Geez my box needs to get here already, although it really isnt BB's fault since myglam is stuck in the post office too.


----------



## tigrlilyem (Sep 20, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Baggu bags? The duck bag and the zipper pouches look interesting.


----------



## kisha90 (Sep 20, 2012)

Did anyone check out the two song downloads? The songs are good!

I wouldn't cancel my Birchbox until after the Holidays.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the Baggu bags? The duck bag and the zipper pouches look interesting.


My laptop pouch? case? soft thingy that holds it? is from baggu and I love it.


----------



## JessP (Sep 20, 2012)

My box 25 finally arrived! All but two items are flat which is kinda funny - in some ways this makes it feel like the box value is less than it is because there's not much bulk, but I'm happy to try the products nonetheless. I got the rose gold polish which I was hoping for, so yay!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 20, 2012)

The one good thing about this box fiasco is that I finally saved up enough points to get the stila in the moment palette. I have been wanting it for months, but since it was on Birchbox, I decided to wait so I could get it essentially free. I want to get my order up to $50 and can't decide what to get. It's between the amika Nourishing Mask which I obsessed over when I got it in my box and the Benefit b.right! kit. For those of you that have tried Benefit's skincare, what did you think? I'm soooo torn.


----------



## zorabell (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kisha90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They forgot my mini mag!!!! I wanted to look through it! I don't think it's a big deal to ask them for one but I'm kind of disappointed. At least I have my box now and it's not a bad box! The only problem is the shipping arrived late when I paid for it on the 1st -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I didn't get the Fall LookBook mag.


I got two boxes so you can have my extra one if you want it


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm getting boxes #5 and #25 and I'm delighted with both!  I love getting any kind of skin care items.  I'm getting the Put A Pin In It (rose gold) and Insta-This (blue) polishes.  I was hoping for the rose gold, but not sure about the blue.  I'll most likely give the blue to my neice.

I know a lot of people here are unhappy with the shipping as it tends to be a little slow, but the price of the Birchbox includes shipping, so I honestly feel its a bargain.  I would rather have free shipping even if its on the slow side then pay extra to have a faster shipping method.

I'm placing an order with Birchbox tomorrow.  A few months ago I recieved a sample of Orofluido hair oil and I loved it so I'm going to purchase that and the Color Club polish in Status Update.  I love the gray shade for fall and winter.

Has anyone recieved the Caudalie serum?  What do you think of it?


----------



## Christy327 (Sep 20, 2012)

How do you know which box to expect?


----------



## thr33things (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm a little confused. This is my box which should be getting here soon, after it was apparently reshipped.




But when I checked a couple days ago this is NOT what I was supposed to get. I think I was going to get box 24 and this is box 2. Plus, this is 9 items! That's crazy.

Does anyone know if they changed it when they had to reship?


----------



## JessP (Sep 20, 2012)

> I'm getting boxes #5 and #25 and I'm delighted with both!Â  I love getting any kind of skin care items.Â  I'm getting the Put A Pin In It (rose gold) and Insta-This (blue) polishes.Â  I was hoping for the rose gold, but not sure about the blue.Â  I'll most likely give the blue to my neice. I know a lot of people here are unhappy with the shipping as it tends to be a little slow, but the price of the Birchbox includes shipping, so I honestly feel its a bargain.Â  I would rather have free shipping even if its on the slow side then pay extra to have a faster shipping method. I'm placing an order with Birchbox tomorrow.Â  A few months ago I recieved a sample of Orofluido hair oil and I loved it so I'm going to purchase that and the Color Club polish in Status Update.Â  I love the gray shade for fall and winter. Has anyone recieved the Caudalie serum?Â  What do you think of it?


 I just received my box 25 today and am looking forward to trying the serum- we will have to compare notes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Sep 20, 2012)

When my box was reshipped I went from getting box 23 to box 7.


----------



## messjess18 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey ladies! Alright so I still haven't gotten my box. On the shipping it says it was supposed to be here yesterday (the 19th), but it updated then and said "

Shipment Accepted at PO". Do any of you know what this means? Am I getting my package?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 20, 2012)

Quote: Post offices are messing up big time this month, usually when my stuff is in coppell ill get it the same day and its been there since tuesday!

Huh, I never really thought about that. I work for a research program in which we send out and receive massive amounts of mail, and we've been having a problem too with the people we're sending stuff to and getting it back. : I thought it was just me because the post office really hates me and has been losing/refusing to send my mail for at least 4-5 years now, but I've actually gotten both of my BBs in a reasonable time. Though they did say they delivered my box and then I went to look for it at my leasing office and it wasn't there so I know they're lying too. &gt;__&gt;


----------



## BabyMafalda (Sep 20, 2012)

Finally, My box is here:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies! Alright so I still haven't gotten my box. On the shipping it says it was supposed to be here yesterday (the 19th), but it updated then and said "
> 
> Shipment Accepted at PO". Do any of you know what this means? Am I getting my package?


 Yep, it means UPS handed it off to the post office. You should get it within a couple of days.


----------



## hunterorquarry (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the Baggu bags? The duck bag and the zipper pouches look interesting.


I have both and I love them. The zipper pouches are pretty colors and are really useful for putting your makeup in when you travel.

I just got the duck bag, too. I typically carry a lot of books around with me and I lug a lot of stuff to and from work. Usually I use a tote bag, but the duck bag is so much more stylish and "grown-up" looking.


----------



## HallenD (Sep 20, 2012)

so...my information was received by the post office in coppell...so what about the box?! WHY ISN'T THE BOX RECEIVED?! i was supposed to get my box today! was really hoping for the rose gold nail polish... =[ Anyone else having receiving issues????


----------



## astokes (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hunterorquarry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tigrlilyem (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have a red Baggu backpack that I use to when I walk the dogs. It's lightweight, which is important, and doesn't matter if it gets wet because it's nylon.





> Originally Posted by *hunterorquarry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have both and I love them. The zipper pouches are pretty colors and are really useful for putting your makeup in when you travel.
> ...





> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My laptop pouch? case? soft thingy that holds it? is from baggu and I love it.


 Thanks ladies! I just started a new job and need to tote around a lap top and stuff. If it can hold books then it should work fine for a lap top.


----------



## messjess18 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks so much! &lt;3


----------



## luvmymeg (Sep 21, 2012)

> A little design I threw together using Insta-This  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 A litttle behind everyone looking at things but wanted to comment that this is prob the cutest nail design I have seen in forever! Hard to do?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kisha90 (Sep 21, 2012)

I tried tried the Mighty Leaf tea in green tea. I brewed it for 3 minutes to extract the flavor then freezed my cup for an hour. I added a little bit of sugar and ice to make cold tea (I wasn't in the mood for hot). It's so good!


----------



## Abhivanth (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kisha90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried tried the Mighty Leaf tea in green tea. I brewed it for 3 minutes to extract the flavor then freezed my cup for an hour. I added a little bit of sugar and ice to make cold tea (I wasn't in the mood for hot). It's so good!


 I honestly think that the tea was my favorite thing in my box - especially the Vanilla Bean! I'm seriously considering using some points to get a free box.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luvmymeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A litttle behind everyone looking at things but wanted to comment that this is prob the cutest nail design I have seen in forever! Hard to do?


 Thanks! It's not too hard, I used scotch tape to do the french tips, and a nail stamping kit for the bows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DITTO!
> 
> ...


 No offense, but it seems like you might be too picky for this subscription?  A ton of subscribers love getting nail polish, and birchbox has honestly introduced me to several perfumes I love.  A lot of people also lusted after the wei to go kit and really wanted the twistbands (there is also no where on your profile to tell them about hair length, which honestly seems silly as this is only product it would/could even apply to).  I really like the surprise aspect of birchbox, but there are several subs that offer you more control over the products you get.


----------



## spwest (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, it means UPS handed it off to the post office. You should get it within a couple of days.


I don't know...mine said it was accepted at the post office on the 14th, and had a projected delivery date of the 19th- I still haven't gotten it : (  Usually though once it has been accepted by the PO i get it withing a day or so.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No offense, but it seems like you might be too picky for this subscription?  A ton of subscribers love getting nail polish, and birchbox has honestly introduced me to several perfumes I love.  A lot of people also lusted after the wei to go kit and really wanted the twistbands (there is also no where on your profile to tell them about hair length, which honestly seems silly as this is only product it would/could even apply to).  I really like the surprise aspect of birchbox, but there are several subs that offer you more control over the products you get.


 ^True story! Plus, welcome boxes are historically 'worse' than regular monthly boxes. They are kind of like the 'leftovers' from previous months. You can't base your experience on the welcome box.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HallenD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so...my information was received by the post office in coppell...so what about the box?! WHY ISN'T THE BOX RECEIVED?! i was supposed to get my box today! was really hoping for the rose gold nail polish... =[ Anyone else having receiving issues????


Yeah several of us have boxes stuck in coppell my BB and myglam have been stuck there since tuesday, they must be having problems down there!


----------



## Deenellie (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> At least you're getting replacements ! I was told BB was "out of samples" . This was last week.
> ...


 Love the 'OH HAIL NAW".  LMAO!!!


----------



## Deenellie (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They didn't do anything for me at all...I mean they smell good when you put them on but I don't know. Maybe I am just not in tune with my body/brain most of the time to notice. I don't really have time to meditate and convince myself they are working.
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 21, 2012)

I got a Sephora branded one from Sephora recently! Isn't that funny!!



> Originally Posted by *hunterorquarry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have both and I love them. The zipper pouches are pretty colors and are really useful for putting your makeup in when you travel.
> 
> I just got the duck bag, too. I typically carry a lot of books around with me and I lug a lot of stuff to and from work. Usually I use a tote bag, but the duck bag is so much more stylish and "grown-up" looking.


----------



## cosmia (Sep 21, 2012)

Who is ready for October's box? I am! Let the anticipation begin...


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cosmia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who is ready for October's box? I am! Let the anticipation begin...


 You're a day behind, there's already an Oct thread.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128988/birchbox-october-2012


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm probably in the minority, but I'd rather deal with crappy free shipping than pay for it.  I think Amazon Super Saver Shipping has spoiled me for so many years that there are very, very few things I am willing to pay shipping for.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 21, 2012)

You are going to get perfume samples in Birchbox. I have been a subscriber for a year and get one every month. I am allergic to most perfumes. Also, I don't do my nails and I have gotten about 5 nail polishes. You can't do subs and be terribly particular. Your profile is a generic matching system. It won't guarantee you get what you want. That's not what subs are about



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No offense, but it seems like you might be too picky for this subscription?  A ton of subscribers love getting nail polish, and birchbox has honestly introduced me to several perfumes I love.  A lot of people also lusted after the wei to go kit and really wanted the twistbands (there is also no where on your profile to tell them about hair length, which honestly seems silly as this is only product it would/could even apply to).  I really like the surprise aspect of birchbox, but there are several subs that offer you more control over the products you get.


----------



## lovelockdown (Sep 21, 2012)

Ok this is getting too strange, my birchbox and myglam arrived together locally a few days ago....my birchbox is gonna be delivered today, but my myglam isn't. But on the tracking number somehow when it was in my city it was scanned as being somewhere a few hours away, then right after scanned here -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Anyways when you wait this long it's not as exciting. I'm still excited for myglam because it's the first time I didn't peak on a monthly sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> According to a couple replies here, I guess I am gonna receive the blue polish.....


----------



## Deenellie (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cosmia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who is ready for October's box? I am! Let the anticipation begin...


 Agree!


----------



## PJammy (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't know that I'm totally happy with the box I received - once again, all the samples I received are miniscule. I would love to know the magic profile trick that would get me some full sized products - or fragrances!

Did everyone get a twistband? Mine is a super ugly orange - I do admit they are useful when I workout, though. I feel for those with short hair who got these.

And although kind of lame, I am somewhat happy with my tili bag. I mean, it's really just a decorative Ziplock, without the double-seal. However, I wanted to see one in person - and now my wish has been granted!

I just hope that one day my wish for fragrances will be granted, too!

--P


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got an email from Birchbox saying my September box shipped today and with a new tracking number. I called them Monday to complain and blah blah blah they told me it would ship by Wednesday morning. I was so about to call them today, when I got the sorry there was a shipping error email, here is 100 points. They said they would do that Monday so, I was holding my breath till today. My mom got her box yesterday. She gave me her Status Uptade to tide me over. She got the Caudalie firming serum, its a good size sample and I am so jealous.


 I got the same email - which surprised me because I never called/tweeted/emailed to complain about mine:

Quote: Hi there,Unfortunately, there was a problem shipping your September Birchbox. We are reshipping your box and have a new tracking number for youâ€”you can ignore the number we sent you previously. We're sorry for the inconvenience and we have added 100 Birchbox Points to your account. Remember, 100 points equals $10 toward any full-size products in the Birchbox Shop.  
Your box is being shipped via UPS Mail Innovations, and final delivery will be made by your local post office mail carrier. You can track its progress here: *(tracking number removed)* Please note that delivery can take up to 10 business days to the West Coast. Don't hesitate to reach out with any questions!

xoxo,

Birchbox
I'm glad they sent it, even though I already knew what was going on because of MUT.  

Maybe (they're still monitoring this board and) this is a step in the right direction with regards to being proactive about shipping (or whatever) snafus.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 21, 2012)

I ordered the full size Wei to Go* *Ideal Skin Perfect Finish...

I am really curious to see how it's packaged and how much you get for the $30 price! I will post a pic if anyone would like to see the full size


----------



## lilyelement (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HallenD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so...my information was received by the post office in coppell...so what about the box?! WHY ISN'T THE BOX RECEIVED?! i was supposed to get my box today! was really hoping for the rose gold nail polish... =[ Anyone else having receiving issues????


 Coppell sucks this month. I'm still waiting on my MyGlam &amp; Birchbox. Both last updated Monday (9/17) that they reached Coppell. Ughhh I think several other girls are having the same issue this month with the Coppell location  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dreile (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered the full size Wei to Go* *Ideal Skin Perfect Finish...
> 
> ...


----------



## lovelockdown (Sep 21, 2012)

So it turns out that I got both myglam and birchbox. I actually really like that lotion from box 6. I already even swatched out the blue polish and i think it's really unique, i like it. I am not tan enough for a "hazel" tint, so i'm not sure why they stuck that color in there. I put that i'm MEDIUM skinned, not tan. Oh well.........


----------



## missionista (Sep 21, 2012)

> Has anyone recieved the Caudalie serum?  What do you think of it?


 It was in my box.  It's OK.  I love the scent.  It doesn't seem to work better than any other serum.  In general, I think Caudalie is incredibly overpriced for average results.  I'll use the sample, but will not purchase.  YMMV.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered the full size Wei to Go* *Ideal Skin Perfect Finish...
> 
> ...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It tells you in the description, you get 3 of the tubes. Not too much, but you can use each one 2 or 3 times. WEI is an expensive brand.


Yeah they are SUPER expensive. Luckily I haven't loved what I've tried of theirs...


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah they are SUPER expensive. Luckily I haven't loved what I've tried of theirs...


 I got them with my BB points...so FREE yay!!! I loved ths product, I don't know why LOL my skin just looked flawless after I put it on. 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It tells you in the description, you get 3 of the tubes. Not too much, but you can use each one 2 or 3 times. WEI is an expensive brand.


 The mini sample I got lasted me 2 weeks so far (using it everyday)  and I probably have 2 more uses left... and these are triple its size. It also says a 90 day supply on the box, so I am hoping it will last at least that long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> See the pics below 



> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to see a picture of it when you get it!! Hope you enjoy it!!


 Here you go:


----------



## goregeousmakeup (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lithiumx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box. It's missing the La Fresh Nail Polish Remover &gt;&lt;. &amp; I got the nail polish color in yellow. So if anyone would like to trade a different color for my yellow one PM me! Or it might be the green...I don't know it's called Tweet Me. So maybe I'll keep it...I'd rather have the grey or rose gold though...yeahh..Lol
> 
> Other then that I like my box.


 
Was everyone supposed to get the nail polish remover? I didn't either :'( I do however have the rose gold polish and am looking to trade for tweet me if you still have it.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goregeousmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Was everyone supposed to get the nail polish remover? I didn't either :'( I do however have the rose gold polish and am looking to trade for tweet me if you still have it.


 Only if it was one of the items in your box.  Look under box on BB's site and see if it's listed.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah several of us have boxes stuck in coppell my BB and myglam have been stuck there since tuesday, they must be having problems down there!


My Ipsy/MyGlam box is stuck in Coppell, too... It was projected to be here yesterday. They must be having some serious issues! Good to know other people are affected so at least I'm not as worried that my package was lost or stolen.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm probably in the minority, but I'd rather deal with crappy free shipping than pay for it.  I think Amazon Super Saver Shipping has spoiled me for so many years that there are very, very few things I am willing to pay shipping for.


I'm with you on this one. It's not like I ordered something specific and I need it here for something right now, either.


----------



## tevans (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey y'all, guess what was in the mail today ?!? NOT my Birchbox !! This is getting frustrating and annoying !


----------



## tevans (Sep 21, 2012)

> Coppell sucks this month. I'm still waiting on my MyGlam &amp; Birchbox. Both last updated Monday (9/17) that they reached Coppell. Ughhh I think several other girls are having the same issue this month with the Coppell location  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [/quote I think our boxes are partying together in Coppell. If I knew where Coppell was ,I'd drive and get my boxes myself !


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 21, 2012)

Finally got my box - number 13 as expected. I'm really happy with the cleansing gel - I actually love getting cleansers, and this is a nice size. I got the Dr. Jart, which I've been dying to try. It's far too light for my skin, but maybe I'll save it for February, which is when my skin is at its palest. Fortunately, my nail polish is the rose gold color, which is the only one they sent this month that I can see myself using. The body wipes will get thrown in my travel bag (which is where a lot of my packet samples end up) and the hair tie will get some use. The brush guards are the only thing I probably won't use, but then you never know. 

Not a bad box, but the shipping nonsense kind of ruined my excitement. Birchbox never replied to my email asking why my box didn't ship until the 14th, and I guess they aren't going to. I'd appreciate a little honesty from them, but I guess for $10 a month, that's asking too much.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Sep 21, 2012)

Count me in as someone whose delivery date passed with no Birchbox. It was supposed to be delivered today, but I guess my local post office has decided to hold it hostage until next THURSDAY, as in the 27th of September. I have never had to wait this long for Birchbox.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 21, 2012)

> > Coppell sucks this month. I'm still waiting on my MyGlam &amp; Birchbox. Both last updated Monday (9/17) that they reached Coppell. Ughhh I think several other girls are having the same issue this month with the Coppell location  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [/quote I think our boxes are partying together in Coppell. If I knew where Coppell was ,I'd drive and get my boxes myself !
> 
> 
> It's not far from DFW near Denton. We just looked at houses there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered the full size Wei to Go* *Ideal Skin Perfect Finish...
> 
> ...


----------



## JamieO (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh please do!! I LOVED my sample and was thinking about getting the full size, but was curious about the exact things you are! I would love to see what you think when you get it!


 Evidently I didn't scroll down far enough to see the pictures! Will you post how many uses you get out of the packets? I got two uses out of the sample and could possibly get one for still, so I MIGHT be willing to get it with points if you can get a good number of uses out of it. Otherwise I don't know if I could bring myself to spend that much money on it.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh please do!! I LOVED my sample and was thinking about getting the full size, but was curious about the exact things you are! I would love to see what you think when you get it!


 Hey guuurllll, I posted it above did you see it?


----------



## JamieO (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guuurllll, I posted it above did you see it?
> 
> ...


----------



## HallenD (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah several of us have boxes stuck in coppell my BB and myglam have been stuck there since tuesday, they must be having problems down there!


 Maybe the people there are going through our boxes and bags =[


----------



## diana16 (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HallenD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe the people there are going through our boxes and bags =[


Ugh they suck! I just got home and neither box was there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> stupid coppell i feel left out cause most everyone already has theirs


----------



## diana16 (Sep 21, 2012)

So no packages today but I just checked my tracking and it at least says shipment was accepted, i dont know why they even put it was expected on the 20th if that was yesterday! Hoping tomorrow ill get a surprise in the mail.


----------



## denise89 (Sep 22, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Dr. Jarts BB cream? I got it in my September box and I'm loving it!!! Too bad it will last probably 3 more uses, but the color changes to match my skin pretty well and it covers better than other BB creams. It is also not too oily which is good.


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the Dr. Jarts BB cream? I got it in my September box and I'm loving it!!! Too bad it will last probably 3 more uses, but the color changes to match my skin pretty well and it covers better than other BB creams. It is also not too oily which is good.


I'm annoyed with BB, but I must say my Dr. Jarts was completely full. I've used it for 3 days and there are probably 3 more left . I was relieved we didn't have a debacle like in May when they were all empty!


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, sure did. I'm not so observant.
> 
> ...


 HA! It's ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I absolutely loved it from first use, I think it's totally worth it. It sucks too because I was going to get the beauty blender pack (mine is deteriorating) but I did eenie meenie miney...and We won! It's so hard making life changing decisions!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 22, 2012)

> HA! It's ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I absolutely loved it from first use, I think it's totally worth it. It sucks too because I was going to get the beauty blender pack (mine is deteriorating) but I did eenie meenie miney...and We won! It's so hard making life changing decisions!Â  Â
> Â
> Â
> Â
> ...





> HA! It's ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I absolutely loved it from first use, I think it's totally worth it. It sucks too because I was going to get the beauty blender pack (mine is deteriorating) but I did eenie meenie miney...and We won! It's so hard making life changing decisions!Â  Â
> Â
> Â
> Â
> ...


 They sell dupes for the beauty blenders at drugstores and they're usually only $8 or so. You could try buying one.. I saw a good YouTube video on dupes and the results were the same!


----------



## calexxia (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They sell dupes for the beauty blenders at drugstores and they're usually only $8 or so. You could try buying one.. I saw a good YouTube video on dupes and the results were the same!


 I bought a drugstore dupe and it felt different on my skin, wasn't quite as absorbent, but it's probably just that PARTICULAR dupe. I fully love my BeautyBlender, though. I had (previously) always been a fingertips girl for foundation, but not anymore!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 22, 2012)

> I bought a drugstore dupe and it felt different on my skin, wasn't quite as absorbent, but it's probably just that PARTICULAR dupe. I fully love my BeautyBlender, though. I had (previously) always been a fingertips girl for foundation, but not anymore!


 Would you not say it's comparable because the results were that different? I'll be needing to get another beauty blender soon and was wondering if I could slide by with a dupe or if I'm better off getting the double pack.


----------



## GariDong (Sep 22, 2012)

> Would you not say it's comparable because the results were that different? I'll be needing to get another beauty blender soon and was wondering if I could slide by with a dupe or if I'm better off getting the double pack.


 there is currently a groupin deal for perfect blenders. 2 for $9.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 22, 2012)

> Has anyone tried the Dr. Jarts BB cream? I got it in my September box and I'm loving it!!! Too bad it will last probably 3 more uses, but the color changes to match my skin pretty well and it covers better than other BB creams. It is also not too oily which is good.Â


 Dr jart makes the best bb creams imo. both the water fuse and the premium gold are a little too light for my skintone, but the coverage cant be beat. The texture is also nice.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 22, 2012)

So I just checked my tracking # again and I wont get my BB or Myglam until the 26th!! It makes me so mad that Coppell kept my packages for a week


----------



## iugirl13 (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dr jart makes the best bb creams imo. both the water fuse and the premium gold are a little too light for my skintone, but the coverage cant be beat. The texture is also nice.


 I agree. Although it was the first and only BB I tried I felt I didn't need to look any further because it fit perfectly with my skin tone.


----------



## crazyawesomelvn (Sep 22, 2012)

Am I the only one on the planet that has not yet received my Sept. BB? Like everyone else email for shipping came long before movement, now it's just hanging out there, this months MyGlam was shipped on the 15th and I had it in hand the 18th , so frustrating!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazyawesomelvn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one on the planet that has not yet received my Sept. BB? Like everyone else email for shipping came long before movement, now it's just hanging out there, this months MyGlam was shipped on the 15th and I had it in hand the 18th , so frustrating!


 Nope, I haven't gotten mine either. Looks like they sent out a new one and tracking says it will be here next Thursday. You are not alone.


----------



## dd62 (Sep 22, 2012)

So I got the Wei to go CC cream, &amp; I also love it! Should be getting my anniversary code next month, and i'm pretty sure I will be spending it on the wei ideal skin. I was actually shocked, because i'm casper pale, and never expected it to be the correct color. Whenever I get samples they are normally too dark.
When you ladies are using the Wei cream, do you use it with a powder, or alone?


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 22, 2012)

> So I got the Wei to go CC cream, &amp; I also love it! Should be getting my anniversary code next month, and i'm pretty sure I will be spending it on the wei ideal skin. I was actually shocked, because i'm casper pale, and never expected it to be the correct color. Whenever I get samples they are normally too dark. When you ladies are using the Wei cream, do you use it with a powder, or alone?


 I haven't triedy sample yet but ill let u know.


----------



## TinaMarina (Sep 22, 2012)

I got my BB (#7) and my glambag on the same day even thought the glambag shipped 4 days later! I'm still waiting for my 2nd box (#23). It hasn't updated for a week so I"m wondering what happened. Wasn't somebody else here having problems with box 23?

I tried the Wei to Go sample today. Not sure I'm sold on the cc cream. I don't think it covered any better than the Boscia bb cream.


----------



## TinaMarina (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When you ladies are using the Wei cream, do you use it with a powder, or alone?


 I used a setting powder since I feel like that always finishes things off. Although I didn't feel like I needed it as much to reduce shine the way I do with regular foundation or even bb creams I've used.


----------



## xheidi (Sep 22, 2012)

Who's getting box 10? And what do you think of it?


----------



## diana16 (Sep 22, 2012)

So after all the trouble with shipping and stuff i finally got my box 18 today, im actually pretty happy with it!

I got a full size thing  of the beauty fixation make up remover qtips so that pretty much made me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 22, 2012)

I really am loving my birchbox hair tie but I really don't think I would pay that much for them! Has anyone else seen these sold in places? I m interesting in getting some ! For less


----------



## Snow24 (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazyawesomelvn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one on the planet that has not yet received my Sept. BB? Like everyone else email for shipping came long before movement, now it's just hanging out there, this months MyGlam was shipped on the 15th and I had it in hand the 18th , so frustrating!


Nope. I am still waiting on both my boxes. Both boxes that where charged on the 3rd of the month. Both tracking numbers seem to be stuck, and no response back from BB.

This is really getting out of hand.


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my BB (#7) and my glambag on the same day even thought the glambag shipped 4 days later! I'm still waiting for my 2nd box (#23). It hasn't updated for a week so I"m wondering what happened. Wasn't somebody else here having problems with box 23?
> 
> I tried the Wei to Go sample today. Not sure I'm sold on the cc cream. I don't think it covered any better than the Boscia bb cream.


 I was. They changed mine to box 27 I think and yesterday sent me an email about the delay, with the new tracking number (that had been showing on website) and 100 pts credit.  The tracking number had been showing for a little while, but just finally updated today.  Says my delivery date is the 27th now.


----------



## serendipity720 (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dr jart makes the best bb creams imo. both the water fuse and the premium gold are a little too light for my skintone, but the coverage cant be beat. The texture is also nice.


 I liked the gold label better then the water fuse! It has more coverage, but the water fuse prolly blends a little better.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really am loving my birchbox hair tie but I really don't think I would pay that much for them! Has anyone else seen these sold in places? I m interesting in getting some ! For less


 i saw some at the front counter in ulta and i got 3 of them for $4 i believe. i can't remember the brand though. i actually like these things and i wish i could wear them but i chopped all of my hair off on tuesday lol


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got the Wei to go CC cream, &amp; I also love it! Should be getting my anniversary code next month, and i'm pretty sure I will be spending it on the wei ideal skin. I was actually shocked, because i'm casper pale, and never expected it to be the correct color. Whenever I get samples they are normally too dark.
> 
> When you ladies are using the Wei cream, do you use it with a powder, or alone?





> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I used a setting powder since I feel like that always finishes things off. Although I didn't feel like I needed it as much to reduce shine the way I do with regular foundation or even bb creams I've used.


 Here is my face without the CC cream and with it (in the bare face, I actually already have the CC cream only on the left side of my face w/o anything else over it so I could see if it really did work)... I obviously have powder/light foundation over it, but as you can tell my skin tone is pretty even! I love this stuff, I am hoping it really does last 90 days! 

I would be a TROLL w/o makeup LOL


----------



## alice blue (Sep 22, 2012)

Cancelled my sub, again. This time it is for keeps. I looked back over my boxes and they 

have that I received extra LA Fresh samples in my June box. Are they trying to trick me into

thinking I received more than I actually did? September box is nothing but leftovers, and

it still hasn't arrived. It is supposed to be here Monday, but, whatever. 





The way June looks now:


----------



## alice blue (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazyawesomelvn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one on the planet that has not yet received my Sept. BB? Like everyone else email for shipping came long before movement, now it's just hanging out there, this months MyGlam was shipped on the 15th and I had it in hand the 18th , so frustrating!


 Mine is supposed to be here on Monday. I wish I hadn't given them another chance!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really am loving my birchbox hair tie but I really don't think I would pay that much for them! Has anyone else seen these sold in places? I m interesting in getting some ! For less


Just go to etsy and type in fold over elastic. I believe it's like 5/8 inch thick. I got 20 yards for $11!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really am loving my birchbox hair tie but I really don't think I would pay that much for them! Has anyone else seen these sold in places? I m interesting in getting some ! For less


 Funny enough, I just saw them for sale on HauteLook this morning. The even is here (not a referral, just the link to the event, but you have to sign up to see them). They have some pretty cute colours and patterns, and they're selling them for 8 for $9, so about $1.13 per hair tie, slightly cheaper than BB's 12 for $18, or $1.50 per hair tie for some of the basic sets. It's still pretty expensive, especially if you factor in shipping. I think some girls were talking about how they made their own, too?


----------



## calexxia (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Funny enough, I just saw them for sale on HauteLook this morning. The even is here (not a referral, just the link to the event, but you have to sign up to see them). They have some pretty cute colours and patterns, and they're selling them for 8 for $9, so about $1.13 per hair tie, slightly cheaper than BB's 12 for $18, or $1.50 per hair tie for some of the basic sets. It's still pretty expensive, especially if you factor in shipping. I think some girls were talking about how they made their own, too?


 I think the ones at Walgreens and Target may even be cheaper than that; making them yourself would be, as well.


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the Dr. Jarts BB cream? I got it in my September box and I'm loving it!!! Too bad it will last probably 3 more uses, but the color changes to match my skin pretty well and it covers better than other BB creams. It is also not too oily which is good.


The gold one? They have sent 2 kinds and the premium (gold tube) covers better than the blue. They both work for me but lately the gold it my go-to most days. My skin loves it!


----------



## melonz (Sep 22, 2012)

So I FINALLY got my birchbox today. 3 days late. I got box 6. I'm happy that the Soy Body Whip is a decent size(!) but I got the Jouer MMT in hazel which is definitely not my color. It's the darkest color they have. Does anyone want to trade for this? PM me, I'd be willing to send first! =)


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I FINALLY got my birchbox today. 3 days late. I got box 6. I'm happy that the Soy Body Whip is a decent size(!) but I got the Jouer MMT in hazel which is definitely not my color. It's the darkest color they have. Does anyone want to trade for this? PM me, I'd be willing to send first! =)


Email Jouer and tell them that the sample you got was too dark and that you'd love to try the lighter colors. They'll totally send you a sample!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey all you knowledgeable ladies!  Love to pick your brains again!!!  

Got a question for you serum users, how much do you each use?  I'm just starting and I put on enough so that it'll dry within 15 seconds, about 3/4 of a dime size.  Using a GWP bottle of .25 oz, that lasted me just about a month.  I'm wondering if I should double that for better results?  I've read that others use about .5 oz each month?  

Thanks for all advise and personal  perferances 



!!


----------



## lovelockdown (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Email Jouer and tell them that the sample you got was too dark and that you'd love to try the lighter colors. They'll totally send you a sample!


 I never thought of emailing jouer, I emailed birchbox about it though. I gave it to someone who's really tan and it was even to dark for them. I wonder if birchbox will do anything about it or not. I put medium in my profile so I'm not sure why I got hazel colored skin tint lol.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Sep 22, 2012)

> Who's getting box 10? And what do you think of it?


 I got box 10 and liked everything in it... i ended up ordering the Liqwd catalyst  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tilliefairy (Sep 22, 2012)

I finally got my box today. I am super excited to try the jour matte tint. I was wondering if anyone with oily skin has tried it out yet and liked it? No matter what kind of foundation or bb cream i use I always seem to have a grease ball of a face after a couple of hours. I usually don't wear anything on my face in the way of foundation because of this but I really think i need it to even out my skin tone.


----------



## tigrlilyem (Sep 22, 2012)

> I finally got my box today. I am super excited to try the jour matte tint. I was wondering if anyone with oily skin has tried it out yet and liked it? No matter what kind of foundation or bb cream i use I always seem to have a grease ball of a face after a couple of hours. I usually don't wear anything on my face in the way of foundation because of this but I really think i need it to even out my skin tone.


 I got it in linen and have combo skin. Most companies are putting out velvet texture foundations this season. I've tried bobbi brown,burberry,and now mmt. They are all a bit drying,so wear a good moisturizer under it and wait for it to dry throughly before applying the mmt. I live in s. fl and know what you mean about a grease ball. I found this formula to have good light-medium coverage, just felt a little dry as the day went on. It stayed on a good 8-10hrs too.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my box today. I am super excited to try the jour matte tint. I was wondering if anyone with oily skin has tried it out yet and liked it? No matter what kind of foundation or bb cream i use I always seem to have a grease ball of a face after a couple of hours. I usually don't wear anything on my face in the way of foundation because of this but I really think i need it to even out my skin tone.


 most of us received shades that were totally off from our skin tones so we were unable to try it.. but seeing as its a matte foundation, you shouldnt have any problems with it being greasy., if anything it should be drying. I would just wash my face, put a moisturizer/serum, let it dry and then use the Jouer MMT. Actually, since I have combination skin, I would use a primer before applying the foundation.


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> most of us received shades that were totally off from our skin tones so we were unable to try it.. but seeing as its a matte foundation, you shouldnt have any problems with it being greasy., if anything it should be drying. I would just wash my face, put a moisturizer/serum, let it dry and then use the Jouer MMT. Actually, since I have combination skin, I would use a primer before applying the foundation.


 Mine as just right! I put medium in my profile, and I got nude. It didn't find it greasy at all, like the LMT, but I aldo didn't find it drying, either.  I really, really enjoyed it, actually. I'm trying out the CC cream, and then I'll decide which one works better.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 23, 2012)

Regarding the twistbands... I got Box #11 last week, which had my first BB twistband. I actually bought something that looks identical from Sephora a year or so ago. They came in a six pack and I liked how they looked soft, like they would be super gentle in my thin, fragile hair. However, they weren't stretchy enough or they lost their elasticity too quickly... or something. They were okay for putting up my hair as I wash my face, but not a good enough fit to actually use as a ponytail holder all day.

The official Twistband I got in my BB this month, however, is different. The elastic is stretchier, so it holds better, but it's still gentle to wear. I would never have bought a similar product again, because of my first impression. Now I know there *is* a difference!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never thought of emailing jouer, I emailed birchbox about it though. I gave it to someone who's really tan and it was even to dark for them. I wonder if birchbox will do anything about it or not. I put medium in my profile so I'm not sure why I got hazel colored skin tint lol.


Birchbox will tell you that they sent it to you so you could use it for contouring. But Jouer will actually ask you your color and send you the right samples! haha. At least, that's been my experience!


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine as just right! I put medium in my profile, and I got nude. It didn't find it greasy at all, like the LMT, but I aldo didn't find it drying, either.  I really, really enjoyed it, actually. I'm trying out the CC cream, and then I'll decide which one works better.


I haven't tried the MMT, but I'm a big fan of the LMT.  I got the Wei to go this month, and wasn't going to try it.  I got medium, but it looked pretty dark in the package.   I caved this morning and put it on, and at first I thought it made my skin look gray, but I'm really loving it and am considering buying the full size!  I don't use any sort of foundation or anything, and my skin is pretty even so for me it's enough to use on it's own.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 23, 2012)

I thought the WEI in "light" was too rosy for my golden (but fair) skin.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 23, 2012)

My twistband frayed and completely stretched out the first time I used it! I got two, so I can try the other one and compare, but won't use the first one again with all the fraying.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My twistband frayed and completely stretched out the first time I used it! I got two, so I can try the other one and compare, but won't use the first one again with all the fraying.


If you have pinking sheers (zigzag scissors) those might help keep the ends from fraying


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 23, 2012)

> If you have pinking sheers (zigzag scissors) those might help keep the ends from frayingÂ


 Thanks! My lace one frayed and it was such a pretty coral shade. I'll try that and reknot it. Oh well if it doesn't work..just makes me glad I didn't buy a package from BB!


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 23, 2012)

This twistband is officially the biggest piece of absolute crap I've ever owned.

I've worn this twice.  TWICE.  The end is completely frayed and the lace pattern actually rubbed off and faded from having it in slightly damp hair.  I wish it were heavier so I could have the satisfying swish noise when I throw it in the garbage.  I get annoyed when things are crazy overpriced then don't even have the quality to justify it.


----------



## dd62 (Sep 23, 2012)

Any ideas at what store I can find fold over elastic? I would like to go in store instead of online. I tried Michaels, but didn't find any, I looked by the ribbon, and the sales associate showed me the elastic in the sewing area, but it wasn't the same.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any ideas at what store I can find fold over elastic? I would like to go in store instead of online. I tried Michaels, but didn't find any, I looked by the ribbon, and the sales associate showed me the elastic in the sewing area, but it wasn't the same.


 Michael's has a pretty limited sewing supply, Joann's is a bit better and I know they have some, not as much of a selection as you find online though.


----------



## tilliefairy (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies ladies!  The shade they gave me (linen) is spot on. I wore it today and it did pretty well. I really like that my face stays matte for a good six hours before i become shinny. That might not sound very impressive but for my face its really good. I might get even better mileage out of it when the weather turns cooler.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any ideas at what store I can find fold over elastic? I would like to go in store instead of online. I tried Michaels, but didn't find any, I looked by the ribbon, and the sales associate showed me the elastic in the sewing area, but it wasn't the same.


The Joann's by me only had it in white.  Your best bet is going to be getting it online unless maybe you have a store that's dedicated to sewing near you.


----------



## goregeousmakeup (Sep 23, 2012)

My lace red/coral twist band did the exact same thing. They are sending me another one, thankfully. Glad I got it for free


----------



## bells (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any ideas at what store I can find fold over elastic? I would like to go in store instead of online. I tried Michaels, but didn't find any, I looked by the ribbon, and the sales associate showed me the elastic in the sewing area, but it wasn't the same.


 Hancock Fabrics for sure!

Still haven't gotten my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was charged on the 6th, it left NY on the 13th, the post office (100+ of me, mind you) received shipment info on the 17th, received the actual package on the 20th and it hasn't moved since. It's 4 business days overdue. I would rather pay $15 monthly and have BB UPS everything...


----------



## JamieO (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got the Wei to go CC cream, &amp; I also love it! Should be getting my anniversary code next month, and i'm pretty sure I will be spending it on the wei ideal skin. I was actually shocked, because i'm casper pale, and never expected it to be the correct color. Whenever I get samples they are normally too dark.
> 
> When you ladies are using the Wei cream, do you use it with a powder, or alone?


 I always put just a little translucent powder on the spots on my face that tend to get a little oily, otherwise, just the CC cream! I was actually amazed because I got light, for once (both my Dr. Jart's sample and my Jouer LMT sample were too dark), and it was perfect!


----------



## alice blue (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This twistband is officially the biggest piece of absolute crap I've ever owned.
> 
> I've worn this twice.  TWICE.  The end is completely frayed and the lace pattern actually rubbed off and faded from having it in slightly damp hair.  I wish it were heavier so I could have the satisfying swish noise when I throw it in the garbage.  I get annoyed when things are crazy overpriced then don't even have the quality to justify it.


 Why do they send garbage? Like the ziploc bags--the one they sent me, I had it packed for vacation and the zipper fell off (I actually prefer the plastic baggies that Sephora sends their sample lots in). Do they really think we are going to buy the full sizes when they send this overpriced junk? This is a case of more money than sense, I think. They over price this stuff for snob appeal. Birchbox samples are no better than Myglam, but Myglam is being trashed as low end because they send a brush that can be bought at Walmart. I'd take that walmart brush over the $20 bundle of colored elastic any day.


----------



## suenotto (Sep 23, 2012)

I gave up on Birchbox. I signed up for a year and after 5 boxes I decided it just isn't worth it. When I looked at the items I received in those boxes I picked out the items I liked or at least wanted to try. The breakdown was: I liked the sugar lip treatment (but already had all the colors in full size, so I didn't need this one), I also liked the Eyeko skinny liner I got. I also got Jouer luminizing moisture tint (a very tiny sample), wei cleanser and bb cream combo pack (also a very tiny sample) as well at the Dr Jart BB cream.

So out of 5 boxes, there were 2 items I would buy or have bought, and 3 items I was glad to try but don't plan on buying (at least right now). That simply isn't enough for me to want to continue getting boxes.

I have tried changing my profile, but I figure these boxes are probably a good indication of what future boxes will be like. I don't use nail polish or perfume, nearly every box has a perfume sample in it. I like skin care products, but so many have perfumes in them which I dislike.

If there was some way to block some kinds of samples (for instance nail polish or perfume) I'd consider getting the boxes again, but until then...nah.


----------



## kisha90 (Sep 23, 2012)

I just tried the Vasanti face Rejuvenator and I love it! It's not too harsh like other exfoiliators and it washes off like a face wash! Very nice indeed!


----------



## inky1 (Sep 24, 2012)

I STILL do not have my box. I STILL have no shipping info. This is my first month with BirchBox, and I am cancelling. Clearly this was a big mistake. Hmph  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This twistband is officially the biggest piece of absolute crap I've ever owned.
> 
> I've worn this twice.  TWICE.  The end is completely frayed and the lace pattern actually rubbed off and faded from having it in slightly damp hair.  I wish it were heavier so I could have the satisfying swish noise when I throw it in the garbage.  I get annoyed when things are crazy overpriced then don't even have the quality to justify it.


 I was excited when I first got one because it was cute and since it was pretty wide I thought it would be able to keep my hair out of my face while I'm in lab, but sadly I had pretty much the same experience as you. Mine got caught on something and it's pinched and lumpy on one end. It's also stretched a great deal but I figured it was because I have so much hair that this type of elastic just couldn't handle it.

I MIGHT buy these if they cost the same amount as the regular black hair ties that you can get probably 20 for $2-3, because they are cuter, but I have enough thick black hair for 3 different people on my head, I'd much rather have something that's plain but holds my hair up well than something cute that is destroyed after a day or two and keeps falling out anyways.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 24, 2012)

I used my pink one from a box sent to me a while back as a kitten collar. LOL It stretched out and my Ginger was young enough that I could use it as a collar but she's now outgrown it at 11/12 weeks.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 24, 2012)

So you are stuck, though, for the year, right?



> Originally Posted by *suenotto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I gave up on Birchbox. I signed up for a year and after 5 boxes I decided it just isn't worth it. When I looked at the items I received in those boxes I picked out the items I liked or at least wanted to try. The breakdown was: I liked the sugar lip treatment (but already had all the colors in full size, so I didn't need this one), I also liked the Eyeko skinny liner I got. I also got Jouer luminizing moisture tint (a very tiny sample), wei cleanser and bb cream combo pack (also a very tiny sample) as well at the Dr Jart BB cream.
> 
> ...


----------



## LAtPoly (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine as just right! I put medium in my profile, and I got nude. It didn't find it greasy at all, like the LMT, but I aldo didn't find it drying, either.  I really, really enjoyed it, actually. I'm trying out the CC cream, and then I'll decide which one works better.


 Mine was pretty much a match, too - although I wish they put two shades so you could confirm.  I got "nude" and wonder if the shade that is the next lighter would be better.  Probably not, but I'm curious.

I liked the MMT.  It wasn't drying at all.


----------



## suenotto (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So you are stuck, though, for the year, right?


No, they gave me the option to use my remaining subscription in points. I had 7 months left, so they gave me 700 points.

Not as good as a flat out refund, but at least I could pick things I'll actually use. Plus they do have a decent return policy if you don't like something you bought.

Now, I do know I gave up the points for reviewing the boxes..but that would have only amounted to about 350 points (assuming 50 points for each of the 7 remaining boxes). Like I said, there just weren't enough things that I liked in the boxes. I love trying new products, but I wish there was a way for us to choose the things we really want to try..


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used my pink one from a box sent to me a while back as a kitten collar. LOL It stretched out and my Ginger was young enough that I could use it as a collar but she's now outgrown it at 11/12 weeks.


 They grow up fast don't they? My Minnie could fit in the palm of your hands when I first got her. She's now 7 months and when I look back at pictures I cannot believe how much she's grown.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 24, 2012)

The day is finally here! Supposedly my box is out for delivery. So excited!


----------



## electriktwist (Sep 24, 2012)

same for me!! was so excited to receive my first Birchbox but so far my shipping info says it's just been going back and forth between post offices in Los Angeles....sooo frustrating.  i emailed them today so we'll see if they will do anything...


----------



## electriktwist (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *inky1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I STILL do not have my box. I STILL have no shipping info. This is my first month with BirchBox, and I am cancelling. Clearly this was a big mistake. Hmph  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ^my above comment was a response to this, btw. still getting the hang of forums haha.


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 24, 2012)

> I used my pink one from a box sent to me a while back as a kitten collar. LOL It stretched out and my Ginger was young enough that I could use it as a collar but she's now outgrown it at 11/12 weeks.


 Aww, Ginger was a very stylish kitty for a few weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stdanzy (Sep 24, 2012)

For the ladies whose twistbands are frayed, cut off the frayed edge, and melt the new edge lightly with a lighter. I do this all the time for my pointe shoe ribbons and it works like a charm with the twistbands as well.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This twistband is officially the biggest piece of absolute crap I've ever owned.
> 
> I've worn this twice.  TWICE.  The end is completely frayed and the lace pattern actually rubbed off and faded from having it in slightly damp hair.  I wish it were heavier so I could have the satisfying swish noise when I throw it in the garbage.  I get annoyed when things are crazy overpriced then don't even have the quality to justify it.


 I got this same twistband (blue lace) and it looks EXACTLY like that after wearing it 4 or 5 times, perhaps with even more fraying. I haven't even used it on wet hair and the design is noticeable rubbing off/fading. It was so cute when I got it, but obvioulsy this is just a low quality piece of crap.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was pretty much a match, too - although I wish they put two shades so you could confirm.  I got "nude" and wonder if the shade that is the next lighter would be better.  Probably not, but I'm curious.
> 
> I liked the MMT.  It wasn't drying at all.


 My profile says medium and I got the darkest shade, Hazel! I did send Jouer an email though asking if they could send me Nude or Chamomile, saying I'd received a sample from BB and had been looking forward to trying it but it ended up way to dark. They replied today saying they'd be happy  to send some of the light to medium shades to me, so if you want to try the next lighter I'd shoot them a quick message!


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 24, 2012)

If anyone's interested, especially girls who probably won't receive their boxes before the Madewell Gift Card code expires at the end of the month, private message me for my $25 "gift card" off of a $75 purchase at madewell.com. I won't be using it, not really my style.


----------



## angela8815 (Sep 24, 2012)

I also have a madewell "gift card" aka coupon code. If anyone is interested email me [email protected] since I don't really check messages on here. 




    (taken)

Also, what is the email address for joeur as I also got hazel (as did everyone with box 6, it seems)


----------



## heatwebb000 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have two subs nows and got the same thing in each one!  Bummer!  If anyone wants to trade i have two nail polish status uptake and two twirl samples I would like the Sedu sample and the pony tail holder.


----------



## alice blue (Sep 24, 2012)

My BB was supposed to be here today. The mail just went, no BB. They charged my credit card on the 6th. Gotta love giving a company another chance and having it be worse than ever. You'd think they'd get better with time, not worse.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Sep 24, 2012)

I got the coupon twice so If you would like it let me know I am not using it.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Sep 24, 2012)

Stupid question what us joeur?


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stupid question what us joeur?


 Jouer is a makeup brand.  BB has put their lip glosses, and moisture tints in the boxes.


----------



## becarr50 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ugh no box still. I don't buy the sitting in the MI warehouse BS, especially since my box changed after they shipped it a 2nd time. Meh, I'll take the 100 points but I'm getting to the point where I just want a refund. I think it's supposed to get here on Thursday. Too bad I liked whatever would have been my 1st box better. La la la. Although with all the mistakes BB has been making lately, I'm really racking up the points.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Sep 24, 2012)

Got email confirmation on the 8th, shipped out on the 13th..stuck in the post office since the 15th..I emailed them over the weekend and got this response today..

Thank you for writing in and I apologize for the delay in response! In checking the tracking information for your package I see it has not been updated for a bit of time. There could be a delay at the postal office so we ask that you wait until later this week to see if there are updates. I have taken your information down so we may track this as well. If you do not receive this by Thursday, please be in touch with us and we will compensate you accordingly. We appreciate your patience as your box makes its way to you. Please be in touch if you have any other questions!

XO

Does this mean they only plan to refund my money and no box???  I've been really patient and realize this is an issue with the post office but this is ridiculous!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 24, 2012)

Just got the stila in the moment palette for $1.44 after my points and a free shipping code. Good things come to those who wait.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelockdown (Sep 24, 2012)

lol, I cannot believe this. I wrote birchbox telling them that I have a medium skin tone, and that the hazel was too dark even for a very tan person I gave it to. This is their response 

"

Thanks for writing in. I'm so sorry that the hazel was too dark for you. I have light-medium skin and have medium listed and I also received the hazel but it did blend in to my skin. i would definitely suggest that you change your profile to light and see if the products we send from then on work better. You can also try combining the hazel with a lighter foundation to make the perfect custom color. I do hope this helps, let me know if you have other questions!

"

I think she's lying. NO way would that work out. ugh.


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 24, 2012)

Does anyone know what happens if you return an item that was purchased with BB points? Do you lose the points or are they credited back to your account? If you lose them, is it possible to do an exchange instead of a return?


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know what happens if you return an item that was purchased with BB points? Do you lose the points or are they credited back to your account? If you lose them, is it possible to do an exchange instead of a return?


 I know there were some people pretty mad about this awhile back, so I think you lose them.  I would think and exchange would work, but you're better off calling them.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, I cannot believe this. I wrote birchbox telling them that I have a medium skin tone, and that the hazel was too dark even for a very tan person I gave it to. This is their response
> 
> ...


 she's claiming it just blended into her skin? HAH. If only. I am OLIVE in the summers and it was too dark for me! It left an orange-brown streak on my arm when I swatched it, no way I was going to put it on my face, which is always a shade or two lighter than my arms. Of course, if you changed your profile to light, you'd probably end up with porcelain products next time around.

I wish they would've thrown in 2 separate shades of the Jouer - they sure were tiny enough that they wouldn't have spent much more (if any) on the samples. At least then we could have mixed them.


----------



## bells (Sep 24, 2012)

Finally got my box today! Four days late. For all my whining I was surprised at how excited I was to open it! Last month I was irritated about the fragrance samples, but I've actually been wearing it (Juicy La Fleur or whatever). Probably not enough for anyone to notice haha, but I feel fancy, so the Twirl will be nice.

I still don't understand why I got the Jouer because I have DRY skin, but at least they sent me a good match (Linen). 

I will not be using the Madewell coupon, LMK if you want it!


----------



## LAtPoly (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know what happens if you return an item that was purchased with BB points? Do you lose the points or are they credited back to your account? If you lose them, is it possible to do an exchange instead of a return?


 I made an order with mostly points and a little $ in the past.  I got both points and some cash back.  I didn't feel like I lost any points per say.


----------



## lovelockdown (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> she's claiming it just blended into her skin? HAH. If only. I am OLIVE in the summers and it was too dark for me! It left an orange-brown streak on my arm when I swatched it, no way I was going to put it on my face, which is always a shade or two lighter than my arms. Of course, if you changed your profile to light, you'd probably end up with porcelain products next time around.
> 
> I wish they would've thrown in 2 separate shades of the Jouer - they sure were tiny enough that they wouldn't have spent much more (if any) on the samples. At least then we could have mixed them.


 lol ya exactly. My reply to her was that I'm not going to change my profile to light because I'm not light, I'm medium. I emailed jouer so hopefully they send me a right shade. I wonder if whoever wrote that even saw what shade hazel was before they wrote that. I mean there's no way that would be close to possible. Don't lie to your customers, birchbox!!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol ya exactly. My reply to her was that I'm not going to change my profile to light because I'm not light, I'm medium. I emailed jouer so hopefully they send me a right shade. I wonder if whoever wrote that even saw what shade hazel was before they wrote that. I mean there's no way that would be close to possible. Don't lie to your customers, birchbox!!


 I emailed Jouer either on Saturday or yesterday and got a reply this morning - the rep was super nice and replied with "I would be more than happy to send samples of some of our light-medium shades your way." Much better service than BB! I know, right? Unless you're going for an oompa loompa face, it would be impossible for it to work out to a look you want if you're light-medium and used Hazel!


----------



## denise89 (Sep 24, 2012)

Whoever got the soy body whip, how does it smell like? And how do you like it?


----------



## denise89 (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm annoyed with BB, but I must say my Dr. Jarts was completely full. I've used it for 3 days and there are probably 3 more left . I was relieved we didn't have a debacle like in May when they were all empty!





> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dr jart makes the best bb creams imo. both the water fuse and the premium gold are a little too light for my skintone, but the coverage cant be beat. The texture is also nice.


 Yea I love it! I'm planning to use my birchbox points for it!


----------



## alice blue (Sep 24, 2012)

The samples in my latest Sephora order:









Not bad for a $25 purchase! Why can't Birchbox offer such nice sizes? After all, we are paying for the samples themselves, they aren't free with a purchase.


----------



## lovelockdown (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed Jouer either on Saturday or yesterday and got a reply this morning - the rep was super nice and replied with "I would be more than happy to send samples of some of our light-medium shades your way." Much better service than BB! I know, right? Unless you're going for an oompa loompa face, it would be impossible for it to work out to a look you want if you're light-medium and used Hazel!


 After I got that email from her, I emailed jouer and someone replied within an hour asking for my adress to send the right shade. It was a much better experience. Although, after I told the lady that I'm not changing my skin color in the profile she did offer me points. I'm happy for that at least, but I still find it kind of shady that she'd try to lie. If she didn't lie then points wouldn't be needed to make me happy..


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was excited when I first got one because it was cute and since it was pretty wide I thought it would be able to keep my hair out of my face while I'm in lab, but sadly I had pretty much the same experience as you. Mine got caught on something and it's pinched and lumpy on one end. It's also stretched a great deal but I figured it was because I have so much hair that this type of elastic just couldn't handle it.
> 
> I MIGHT buy these if they cost the same amount as the regular black hair ties that you can get probably 20 for $2-3, because they are cuter, but I have enough thick black hair for 3 different people on my head, I'd much rather have something that's plain but holds my hair up well than something cute that is destroyed after a day or two and keeps falling out anyways.


 I got 20 yards of twistband elastic for $11 I'm making them myself, since my purple lace one is a piece of shit! Seriously bb, that thing wore out after two uses. 



> Originally Posted by *Stdanzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For the ladies whose twistbands are frayed, cut off the frayed edge, and melt the new edge lightly with a lighter. I do this all the time for my pointe shoe ribbons and it works like a charm with the twistbands as well.


 Or use clear nail polish if you're like me and shouldn't be allowed near fire. Do not use clear nail polish AND a lighter, cuz that will end badly. 



> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The samples in my latest Sephora order:
> 
> ...


 I &lt;3 sephora. Great CS and great samples.


----------



## mallomar (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was pretty much a match, too - although I wish they put two shades so you could confirm.  I got "nude" and wonder if the shade that is the next lighter would be better.  Probably not, but I'm curious.
> 
> I liked the MMT.  It wasn't drying at all.


I have medium in my profile and I got nude MMT, and I too wondered if the next shade would be better. Though I wanted to try the next shade darker. Nude seemed a bit too yellow for me.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got 20 yards of twistband elastic for $11 I'm making them myself, since my purple lace one is a piece of shit! Seriously bb, that thing wore out after two uses.


 I was tempted to buy some elastic and make them myself - at least if they fell apart after a few uses I wouldn't be out much $ and it'd just verify that my hair is too much for that type of elastic to handle, but I can't imagine paying what, $20 for 12 measly twistbands that'd last me all of 2 weeks? I'm just gonna stick with the plain black bands for now though, they stretch out too but last at least a month before I absolutely have to replace it, plus they're wayyyy cheaper.



> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After I got that email from her, I emailed jouer and someone replied within an hour asking for my adress to send the right shade. It was a much better experience. Although, after I told the lady that I'm not changing my skin color in the profile she did offer me points. I'm happy for that at least, but I still find it kind of shady that she'd try to lie. If she didn't lie then points wouldn't be needed to make me happy..


 Yup, it's definitely shady that she tried to convince you that they didn't make a mistake/just sent everyone with box 6 the same shade - I swear, everyone I've seen who got that box had Hazel. I get that some things can get messed up in the process, but at least own up to it instead of blatantly lying! I've read about how people that emailed BB about the wrong shades got the runaround, so I decided I'd just avoid the headache and email Jouer directly. Even if they'd refused (nicely) I would've been satisfied, as it isn't their job to fix BB's mistakes.

Quote: Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Whoever got the soy body whip, how does it smell like? And how do you like it?
It smells a bit like jasmine to me. My mum said that it (the smell) reminds her a lot of Chinese lotions/creams. I absolutely love it, as does my grandma, and it was a really nice sized sample too. I'll probably end up buying the full sized one at least for my grandma, if not also one for myself.


----------



## ashleyanner (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't know about you ladies, but I much rather would have gotten this Color Club in Editorial instead of the colors they sent out this month.  I've never had a duo-chrome and it looks pretty neat!

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/color-club-fall-collection


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Sep 24, 2012)

I ended up getting Linen in the MMT. Its way too light, but I liked the texture. Would love to try something darker, may reach out to jouer directly as they arent sold in Sephora.


----------



## Shutterbug68 (Sep 24, 2012)

I got the Color Club in Tweet Me or whatever it was called and I think it is butt ugly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wasn't too impressed with this month. I got tea bags, a twistband, perfume sample, the color club, Jouer MMT and Argan oil.

I don't mind any of it, but getting two non-beauty items AND perfume in the same box, plus the MMT being such a dinky sample was just a little irritating. And I don't use hair products that much.

So this month was just a bust for me. At least I got the twistband in teal, my favorite color, instead of the flaky lace ones. They're much cheaper to buy on Etsy though. No way I would ever pay full price for them from BB.


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 24, 2012)

> I don't know about you ladies, but I much rather would have gotten this Color Club in Editorial instead of the colors they sent out this month. Â I've never had a duo-chrome and it looks pretty neat! http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/color-club-fall-collection


 The iPad version of Lucky magazine has a discount click-through for that color, so it's not a Birchbox exclusive and you can get it elsewhere if you like.


----------



## kisha90 (Sep 25, 2012)

I just spent my points on a Deborah Lippmann Base &amp; Top Coat with free shipping coupon for a grand total of $0.00!

My Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Strengthening top coat sucks, don't get it!


----------



## JamieO (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know about you ladies, but I much rather would have gotten this Color Club in Editorial instead of the colors they sent out this month.  I've never had a duo-chrome and it looks pretty neat!
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/color-club-fall-collection


 Those colors are so much more "fall-like"! I kinda wish they would've sent those!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The iPad version of Lucky magazine has a discount click-through for that color, so it's not a Birchbox exclusive and you can get it elsewhere if you like.


 It's also a dupe of Chanel Peridot, and there are a whole bunch of other dupes of that one out there (i have China Glaze Rare and Radiant from their New Bohemian collection), so there are a lot of alternatives if you look around.  I wish Port-Folio was available from Birchbox.  That's a duochrome I don't already have in my collection!

(As a side note, I tried to use my points last night, and I couldn't find anything I wanted enough to use them!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I guess I'll be saving them for another month and hoping there's something I MUST HAVE in October.  I want new toys!)


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kisha90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just spent my points on a Deborah Lippmann Base &amp; Top Coat with free shipping coupon for a grand total of $0.00!
> 
> My Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Strengthening top coat sucks, don't get it!


 agreed. that SH sucks it hard! That was the first top coat I used and my nails peeled like crazy! Way to go on the zero total! let us know how the DL works out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 25, 2012)

Finally got around to trying the Wei cc cream. This is exactly what I have been looking for. I love it! Havent tried the cleanser yet, will post about it when I do.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The samples in my latest Sephora order:
> 
> ...


 I get my Sephora order in today and I'm expecting the same samples since I was able to get the skincare sample bag. So excited now after seeing the sizes!


----------



## amidea (Sep 25, 2012)

is anyone looking for the nail polish in status update? i have two (one from the sample stop) so i'd love to trade the other away.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get my Sephora order in today and I'm expecting the same samples since I was able to get the skincare sample bag. So excited now after seeing the sizes!


 Was there a code for these awesome samples?

I am placing an order today at Sephora


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 25, 2012)

Does anyone know a discount code for an order placed on Birchbox? I dont meant the anniversary ones, I got one this month for my 9th month anniversary but that has already expired. I want to order the WEI cc cream but I would like to use a code if I can


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## alice blue (Sep 25, 2012)

My BB came today. OMG, the twistband. 



 The ends are frayed. How much of a business grant did the "inventor" need to get this gem off the ground? 

There is nothing in the box I would buy again. I love Benefit, but how can you try a product once and know if it is worth buying the full size?


----------



## alice blue (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes, it was bestskin but I think they are all out of these skin care bags, but try it, you never know!


 They were out in a couple hours! I placed my order &amp; looked at my account a few minutes later and it said "out of stock" and I was afraid I wasn't getting mine. I'm glad I didn't hesitate. I ordered a tub of those First Aid Beauty face wipes because I love the Dr Gross wipes, but they get expensive. The ones from First Aid get crazy good reviews, and they are about $28 for 60.


----------



## inky1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Got this e-mail from BirchBox:

"Thank you so much for being in touch and I'm so sorry about your missing Birchbox. You will not be charged for next month's Birchbox. It is our policy for us to reship your Birchbox if it does not arrive to you, but unfortunately we are out of inventory at this time."

...................

Yeah, I'm so ending my subscription right this second.


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *inky1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got this e-mail from BirchBox:
> 
> ...


Wow! I find it real hard to believe they don't have some samples laying around they can make a decent box out of. I'm sure whatever was in your box will be in the next 25 birchboxes. They always repeat.


----------



## Gayle Ray (Sep 25, 2012)

I got the same response.  My box arrived damaged, with Vasanti brightening cleanser all over everything.  I REALLY wanted to try the Vasanti but they told me they would give my next months box free of charge instead because they are out of samples.  Not how I had hoped they'd rectify the situation.  BOO!


----------



## calexxia (Sep 25, 2012)

VERY odd that they're just doing "next month free", which hasn't been their usual MO. Usually they just throw points at people...

It IS possible that they are out of stock on specific items and have had too many complaints about "leftover" boxes, so don't wish to put together "grab bag" style boxes. 

The way they're handling things right now, I have a feeling there is about to be (or is already happening) a shift in their business model.


----------



## brennn (Sep 25, 2012)

Does anyone remember where exactly BB had said "no foil sachets"?  I've been looking over the box info &amp; FAQ and all I could find was something that said something like "each month you will receive a curated box of luxe samples of skincare, makeup, lifestyle .." &amp; "Samples are generously sized, with enough product to allow you to figure out if they're right for you" They've removed referring to them as deluxe samples &amp; removed the "no foil sachets" promise (if that was explicitly stated).  I wonder when they changed/phased them out. Did anybody else notice something like this?


----------



## calexxia (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brennn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone remember where exactly BB had said "no foil sachets"?  I've been looking over the box info &amp; FAQ and all I could find was something that said something like "each month you will receive a curated box of luxe samples of skincare, makeup, lifestyle .." &amp; "Samples are generously sized, with enough product to allow you to figure out if they're right for you" They've removed referring to them as deluxe samples &amp; removed the "no foil sachets" promise (if that was explicitly stated).  I wonder when they changed/phased them out. Did anybody else notice something like this?


 The Sam Edelman blog referenced that policy in 2010: http://www.samedelman.com/tag/birchbox/

I thought it was in the BB FAQ, but it currently just says "generously sized"


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> VERY odd that they're just doing "next month free", which hasn't been their usual MO. Usually they just throw points at people...
> 
> ...


 I agree with this.  Also, the boxes are put together at a fullfillment center, they have the 28 or so variations, if they're out of a few things and can't make up one of the variations I can see why they would offer a free box instead.  I doubt they have people at the fullfillment center picking and choosing what makes up a box. 



> Originally Posted by *brennn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone remember where exactly BB had said "no foil sachets"?  I've been looking over the box info &amp; FAQ and all I could find was something that said something like "each month you will receive a curated box of luxe samples of skincare, makeup, lifestyle .." &amp; "Samples are generously sized, with enough product to allow you to figure out if they're right for you" They've removed referring to them as deluxe samples &amp; removed the "no foil sachets" promise (if that was explicitly stated).  I wonder when they changed/phased them out. Did anybody else notice something like this?


 Yes, and I looked for it not long ago too.  It doesn't really bother me because if a company is offering foil samples to BB, I'd rather take the foil rather than them passing on some good companies.  I look at the WEI to go as a foil sample, and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Sam Edelman blog referenced that policy in 2010: http://www.samedelman.com/tag/birchbox/
> 
> I thought it was in the BB FAQ, but it currently just says "generously sized"


 The box example he has shown would be my dream box.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *inky1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got this e-mail from BirchBox:
> 
> ...


 That is so weird because I called earlier today asking if they were going to do a 2 for 10.00 offer again this month and the CS rep told me yes, and it will become available anytime between now and the 10th of October... so it would be interesting to see if any of the samples you were suppose to get will be offered as a '2 for' deal.


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 25, 2012)

There could be stipulations on the samples they're given by the companies, you know? Maybe Brand A says that they can only give X away, while Y are meant to be sold in the packs. Or, even though there are repeats, no one said they were all received at the same time. Brand A might offer up more of the same sample once they've seen how successful it was, if that makes sense? Who knows.


----------



## kisha90 (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> agreed. that SH sucks it hard! That was the first top coat I used and my nails peeled like crazy! Way to go on the zero total! let us know how the DL works out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sure!


----------



## SeptEllis (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brennn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone remember where exactly BB had said "no foil sachets"?  I've been looking over the box info &amp; FAQ and all I could find was something that said something like "each month you will receive a curated box of luxe samples of skincare, makeup, lifestyle .." &amp; "Samples are generously sized, with enough product to allow you to figure out if they're right for you" They've removed referring to them as deluxe samples &amp; removed the "no foil sachets" promise (if that was explicitly stated).  I wonder when they changed/phased them out. Did anybody else notice something like this?


I noticed that a couple of months back. It's a shame. Because the model is changing and getting foil packets and teeny sized samples just doesn't make this as wonderful of a service anymore. The redeeming part of Birchbox is the point system. If that was to go away now and samples not get better, I would be finished with this.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 25, 2012)

in regards to when they said "no foil packets" back in the day, i think there's a noticeable difference in the type of samples that frequent the boxes now. i know wayyy earlier in this thread someone posted a picture of the samples from 4 different months one year ago. the size difference was startling.

it's sad, i think there's an apparent difference in customer service and sampling since they've decided to grow larger. hopefully it's just because they're in over their heads right now and adjusting, i guess we'll see.


----------



## calexxia (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm sort of torn on the "comparing to earlier boxes", because I'm not sure if I prefer fewer samples, but larger sizes or smaller sizes and more items. It's kind of a toss up, for me.

I've said before, it would be wonderful to get the perfect mixture each month, even if the items were small (though I definitely don't mean the swatch smears one sometimes finds in magazines, either):

1) a color item (yes, I realize this would create a deluge of nude gloss and black mascara)

2) a skin care item (body or face)

3) a perfume sample

4) a hair item (and if it's shampoo, pair it with the conditioner, fer cryin' out loud)

5) a nail item

6) a "lifestyle" item OR tool

OH! And my biggest beef--I wish there were more focus on NEW collections, not just "exclusive" lines.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The samples in my latest Sephora order:
> 
> ...


I was just getting ready to order from Sephora. Now I am really annoyed with them. I am a VIB, so why no email about this deal?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 25, 2012)

> > The samples in my latest Sephora order:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 It was posted on Facebook and on their website. I dont know if they sent emails or not.


----------



## alice blue (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont know if they sent emails or not.


 They did. I always check my emails from Sephora, they get checked above all others.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They did. I always check my emails from Sephora, they get checked above all others.


 What day did this get sent out? I get emails from Sephora, but I didn't get this deal. I'd have known if I saw it. :


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 25, 2012)

> What day did this get sent out? I get emails from Sephora, but I didn't get this deal. I'd have known if I saw it. :


 It was originally a Fan Friday offer and was sold out almost immediately. They said on their Facebook page that it would be offered again in an email the following week, so I suspect people were on the lookout for it. I got it as a Beauty Insider email on the 19th, with the subject line "W-O-W"


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was originally a Fan Friday offer and was sold out almost immediately. They said on their Facebook page that it would be offered again in an email the following week, so I suspect people were on the lookout for it. I got it as a Beauty Insider email on the 19th, with the subject line "W-O-W"


Well, thank you for scrutinizing for me. I am done pouting about it, because I have gotten a lot of wonderful samples from them in the past year or so. I need to make sure I stay on the VIB list somewhere. I wish they made it easier to tell how much I spent in the past calendar year.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 25, 2012)

Back to BB related info. 

I just tried placing an order for 2 wei to go kits and beauty fixation makeup removers and I kept getting an error message so i tried placing the order like4 times.. well I never did get an order # so I think there is something going on with their website. I called and left a message, hopefully someone will call me back tomorrow. They have the plus 2 packs available, but my order wont freaking go through. I should also mention my bank account is now showing 4 pending charges for the order total...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 25, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It was originally a Fan Friday offer and was sold out almost immediately. They said on their Facebook page that it would be offered again in an email the following week, so I suspect people were on the lookout for it. I got it as a Beauty Insider email on the 19th, with the subject line "W-O-W"

&gt;| I'm still mad. I'm going through my inbox archives through search and I definitely was not sent this email or else I'd have placed an order. I'm definitely on the Beauty Insider list 'cause I got the 9/15 offer for bareMinerals but the next one wasn't until 9/22  for the Guerlain perfume. I searched for "W-O-W" just in case, but nope.

I'm wondering if there's a certain preference these emails get sent out on. I haven't placed an order with Sephora.com since December of last year, but I've been scrutinizing the emails still. Now I'm wondering if I should send them an email asking about it or if that's too pushy customer. :


----------



## bells (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Back to BB related info.
> 
> I just tried placing an order for 2 wei to go kits and beauty fixation makeup removers and I kept getting an error message so i tried placing the order like4 times.. well I never did get an order # so I think there is something going on with their website. I called and left a message, hopefully someone will call me back tomorrow. They have the plus 2 packs available, but my order wont freaking go through. I should also mention my bank account is now showing 4 pending charges for the order total...


 thank you for posting about the plus two packs! i was able to order a plus two pack and 2 of the stupid beauty fixation makeup remover packs. their website is obviously getting slammed right now though. just keep trying, i'm sure they'll reverse the charges!


----------



## calexxia (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> &gt;| I'm still mad. I'm going through my inbox archives through search and I definitely was not sent this email or else I'd have placed an order. I'm definitely on the Beauty Insider list 'cause I got the 9/15 offer for bareMinerals but the next one wasn't until 9/22  for the Guerlain perfume. I searched for "W-O-W" just in case, but nope.
> ...


 While it's possible that they targeted the email, it's also possible that it was sent and just not received on your account; that does still happen.


----------



## amidea (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> &gt;| I'm still mad. I'm going through my inbox archives through search and I definitely was not sent this email or else I'd have placed an order. I'm definitely on the Beauty Insider list 'cause I got the 9/15 offer for bareMinerals but the next one wasn't until 9/22  for the Guerlain perfume. I searched for "W-O-W" just in case, but nope.
> ...


 i looked through all my sephora emails too and didn't get this one, although i've been spending plenty in the past few months (just hit VIB... i need to stop 



). so if there's a preference i don't think it's people who haven't shopped there in a while.


----------



## mellee (Sep 25, 2012)

Not to rub it in , but_ I_ got that email and I'm not a big Sophorachick. Signed up for whatever level of insider you start at and haven't really bought anything since then.  You should email them and tell them you would have ordered - as you often do - but they didn't do you the courtesy of telling you.  (And if you can do that thing where you move your head back-and-forth in that "ohNoYouDi'nt!" way in text, that'd be a plus!  An' I'll pay you a nickle to teach me.)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not to rub it in , but_ I_ got that email and I'm not a big Sophorachick. Signed up for whatever level of insider you start at and haven't really bought anything since then.  You should email them and tell them you would have ordered - as you often do - but they didn't do you the courtesy of telling you.  (And if you can do that thing where you move your head back-and-forth in that "ohNoYouDi'nt!" way in text, that'd be a plus!  An' I'll pay you a nickle to teach me.)


 That might be a good idea. I definitely was thinking about ordering soon -- am planning to in October still and already have a few things in my cart, so that deal would've pushed it over for me to place an order earlier. It's really funny because the day after that email, I got one of those prodding ones reminding me I had things in my cart and I should buy them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm bummed because Sephora usually is really good about customer relations, but I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and guess it was targeted and send them an email anyway.

Thanks for listening to my ranting everyone.


----------



## LAtPoly (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was originally a Fan Friday offer and was sold out almost immediately. They said on their Facebook page that it would be offered again in an email the following week, so I suspect people were on the lookout for it. I got it as a Beauty Insider email on the 19th, with the subject line "W-O-W"


 I got this promo during Fan Friday (and then saw the email the following week).  I was bummed because they substituted the Dr. Brandt duo for another sample.  Granted it was a good size sample of Clarin's day cream, but I really was excited about the Dr. Brandt duo.

Sephora did comp me an extra 100 pts so it's okay...but dang.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, thank you for scrutinizing for me. I am done pouting about it, because I have gotten a lot of wonderful samples from them in the past year or so. I need to make sure I stay on the VIB list somewhere. I wish they made it easier to tell how much I spent in the past calendar year.


 You know, they had that VIB clutch deal recently, with 8 awesome samples, but it was only good for three days apparently. I tried the code out a week after the date and it was accepted. And sure enough, when I got my order, there is was! So... you never know, you might try it in case they have gotten more in stock, or you might phone a Sephora if you have one near you to see if they have them in the store (not sure if it was an online-only offer).


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, they had that VIB clutch deal recently, with 8 awesome samples, but it was only good for three days apparently. I tried the code out a week after the date and it was accepted. And sure enough, when I got my order, there is was! So... you never know, you might try it in case they have gotten more in stock, or you might phone a Sephora if you have one near you to see if they have them in the store (not sure if it was an online-only offer).


Oh, I tried it. But thanks. They are not doing it anymore. It's for the best. I'm going to the store in person on Thursday and I can try some things in person.

My first Birchbox is supposed to come that day too. Even though it says my local PO has it now.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh, I tried it. But thanks. They are not doing it anymore. It's for the best. I'm going to the store in person on Thursday and I can try some things in person.
> ...


If you go in on Friday some Sephora stores are doing a Skincare IQ event and they're giving away a great bag of goodies - no purchase needed either!

http://www.sephora.com/skincareiqevents?om_mmc=oth-fb-20120925-skincareiqevents-su





I'm thinking of making the one hour drive to the closest one to me ...love me some free samples


----------



## dd62 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you go in on Friday some Sephora stores are doing a Skincare IQ event and they're giving away a great bag of goodies - no purchase needed either!
> ...


 THANK YOU FOR THIS! I would not have seen it otherwise.


----------



## brio444 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Sam Edelman blog referenced that policy in 2010: http://www.samedelman.com/tag/birchbox/
> 
> I thought it was in the BB FAQ, but it currently just says "generously sized"





> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The box example he has shown would be my dream box.


 I really think it used to say no foil packets.  Failing to confirm this on the archives, but whatever.  

Having subscribed for a long-ass time (the technical term) I look back on my old boxes like, wow.  They were really good boxes.  Everything was deluxe or full sized, and nice.  Like, these are my first two boxes (Feb/Mar 2011):






My first box.  The Nars was deluxe-deluxe size (3 inches long or so), and the Befine was also like 3 inches high (and full).  The mascara was also real deluxe.  Even the hair serum was a mini bottle and not a vial.  






Second box.  Travel size marvis, generous if not full sized little compact for the Jouer (I still use this - has the mirror and two shades in the compact that can click onto the other Jouer pieces) and the Befine, again was like 3 inches tall.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You could try using the waybackmachine.org. Can look up old cached versions of the site. 

In regards to samples, yea theyve taken a turn for the worse in terms of sending out smaller samples and LOTS of repeats. I'm waiting to hit an even number on my points and then I will be cancelling. Glossybox and Sample Society have been killing it lately and I've been looking forward to those much more than BB at this point. :/


----------



## amidea (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you go in on Friday some Sephora stores are doing a Skincare IQ event and they're giving away a great bag of goodies - no purchase needed either!
> ...


 yes, thank you!  i love this forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if it weren't for this i wouldn't know about this or the sample stop!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You could try using the waybackmachine.org. Can look up old cached versions of the site.


 I was just about to say this. I actually looked at WBM and they do have cached versions of BB so maybe you'll have some luck.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally got around to trying the Wei cc cream. This is exactly what I have been looking for. I love it! Havent tried the cleanser yet, will post about it when I do.


 I LOVED the CC cream, but I didn't really dig the cleanser. It was weird, I rinsed and rinsed and rinsed (I do my morning facial cleansing in the shower), and it still felt like it had left more on my skin than it did remove anything. The Vasanti, however, is frickin' awesome!! Makes my skin feel sooooo crazy smooth.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you go in on Friday some Sephora stores are doing a Skincare IQ event and they're giving away a great bag of goodies - no purchase needed either!
> ...


JUST SO YOU GUYS KNOW!!!!

This is only at specific locations. I looked it up when it popped up on twitter, but there was no place near me.

Here's the link of locations:

http://www.sephora.com/skincareiqevents?om_mmc=oth-fb-20120925-skincareiqevents-su&amp;MobileOptOut=1

You can call in a reserve a spot or walk in. They probably won't send out a ton of bags (I remember Earth Day they gave out free full size Origin's Moisturizers if you brought in an empty container to recycle and they only sent out like one box but I got one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

So it's not every location! I don't want you to drive one hour to find out lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, checking the WBM for 2010, they didn't have it in their FAQs then: http://web.archive.org/web/20101120072959/http://birchbox.com/faq There was also no mention of foil packets in their about. The next one they had in the archives was July 2011: http://web.archive.org/web/20110523074424/http://www.birchbox.com/faq when they had stuff about "generously sized" but as far as this I don't see where they said no foil packets :


----------



## mallomar (Sep 26, 2012)

I think sometimes foil packets are okay. Like Miss Jessie's last month. Just one foil packet was generously sized, and there were two in my box.

On an unrelated (but BB) note, did anyone ever get a sample of the Jouer LMT in the past? Was the sample size comparable to this month's MMT? I'm curious. This month was my 3rd BB so I'm curious about the way things used to be.


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 26, 2012)

Boo!! I was all set to go and my Sephora is not on the list.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 26, 2012)

Just enter code 'september20'

  Itâ€™s time to switch up your routine! Restock your beauty

tool kit with our favorite fall products from the Birchbox

Shop and take 20% off orders $50+ through 9/30*.























Shop Best Sellers

    Shop $25 and Under

    Shop September's Box


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 26, 2012)

^does that code say 'september20' ?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 26, 2012)

I got my box really quickly this month.. but I wasn't exactly thrilled with it. I got the yellow/green nail polish which.. i will use because I like getting new colors. The BB cream in Linen which is too light for me.. Vasanti Brighten Up which i havent really tried yet, twirl perfume ( kind of getting tired of the perfume samples... perfumes are really personal and its kind of hard to send the same one to all people)


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^does that code say 'september20' ?


 yep


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box really quickly this month.. but I wasn't exactly thrilled with it. I got the yellow/green nail polish which.. i will use because I like getting new colors. The BB cream in Linen which is too light for me.. Vasanti Brighten Up which i havent really tried yet, twirl perfume ( kind of getting tired of the perfume samples... perfumes are really personal and its kind of hard to send the same one to all people)


 try the Vasanti! i loved it! a little goes a long way, so dont put too much or it may be too harsh for your face.. I did that, and my skin was a little red/sore afterwards


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Back to BB related info.
> 
> I just tried placing an order for 2 wei to go kits and beauty fixation makeup removers and I kept getting an error message so i tried placing the order like4 times.. well I never did get an order # so I think there is something going on with their website. I called and left a message, hopefully someone will call me back tomorrow. They have the plus 2 packs available, but my order wont freaking go through. I should also mention my bank account is now showing 4 pending charges for the order total...


 I was able to call and place my order over the phone, apparently they were having issues with the website last night. The CS rep said the multiple charges will drop off my account in a few days and only one charge will go through.


----------



## amidea (Sep 26, 2012)

has anyone tried the vasanti brightenup and the miracle skin transformer hydroaction microderm? i just tried the miracle skin yesterday and thought it was great, i'm wondering how they compare.


----------



## Wida (Sep 26, 2012)

I got an email that is a 20% off a $35 purchase - the code is 20foryou - good on all orders through 9/30.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 26, 2012)

My box arrived! The nail polish is the gray color that I don't want, but my best friend may want it. They also gave me an orange hair tie, which is the one color that really clashes worst with my red hair. But it is a pretty color. I may wear it anyway.

The Dr Jart is a full tube, and so is the Caudalie, so this is exciting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

I just tried the Dr Jart, and wow. It covered way better than I was expecting! This really weird thing happened while I was putting it on, though. Did this happen to anyone else? While I was putting it on, it got really sparkly for a split second, like it was made of diamonds. I mean it really glittered in my bathroom lighting each time I spread some of it over my face.


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mallomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think sometimes foil packets are okay. Like Miss Jessie's last month. Just one foil packet was generously sized, and there were two in my box.
> 
> On an unrelated (but BB) note, did anyone ever get a sample of the Jouer LMT in the past? Was the sample size comparable to this month's MMT? I'm curious. This month was my 3rd BB so I'm curious about the way things used to be.


 The Jouer LMT was the same size as the MMT. 

I didnt like the LMT at all, but tried the MMT this morning and love it.  I'm just about out of my current foundation, so just purchased the Jouer MMT.  Foundation makeup is the one makeup item I generally splurge on. My go-to brand is Estee Lauder, and most recently I had been using Chanel, which I wasnt thrilled with.  I can honestly say I liked the Jouer best.  I'm over 50 so am starting to get some fine lines and a few not so fine lines.  I was really surprised that a matte tint didnt emphasize my "flaws", but it didnt at all.   I'm really impressed with this product.  I wish the sample was a little bigger though.


----------



## Ineri218 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have gone through the trade thread with no luck. If anyone would like to trade their pink nail polish for the status update please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 26, 2012)

This is off topic, but I'm wondering what other Birchbox subscribers all-time favorite samples are?  Is there a particular sample that you were sure you wouldn't like and discovered that you loved after trying it?  Are there samples you were sure you were going to love and ended up not liking?

This month I rec'd the Jouer MMT.  I was sure I was going to hate it, but tried it this morning and was shocked to find that I absolutley LOVE it.  Another great discovery for me was the Orofluido Elixor that was in my Birchbox a few months ago. I purchased the full size and it arrived in my mail today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Another favorite is the Wei rose cleanser I recieved in last February's box.   I'm sure there are others that I just cant think of at the moment, but those are 3 products I thought for sure I was going to hate, and found I cant live without.


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is off topic, but I'm wondering what other Birchbox subscribers all-time favorite samples are?  Is there a particular sample that you were sure you wouldn't like and discovered that you loved after trying it?  Are there samples you were sure you were going to love and ended up not liking?
> 
> This month I rec'd the Jouer MMT.  I was sure I was going to hate it, but tried it this morning and was shocked to find that I absolutley LOVE it.  Another great discovery for me was the Orofluido Elixor that was in my Birchbox a few months ago. I purchased the full size and it arrived in my mail today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Another favorite is the Wei rose cleanser I recieved in last February's box.   I'm sure there are others that I just cant think of at the moment, but those are 3 products I thought for sure I was going to hate, and found I cant live without.


Without a doubt Orofluido! I never in my life considered hair oil but it was love at first use!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 26, 2012)

> This is off topic, but I'm wondering what other Birchbox subscribers all-time favorite samples are?Â  Is there a particular sample that you were sure you wouldn't like and discovered that you loved after trying it?Â  Are there samples you were sure you were going to love and ended up not liking? This month I rec'd the Jouer MMT.Â  I was sure I was going to hate it, but tried it this morning and was shocked to find that I absolutley LOVE it.Â  Another great discovery for me was the Orofluido Elixor that was in my Birchbox a few months ago. I purchased the full size and it arrived in my mail today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Another favorite is the Wei rose cleanser I recieved in last February's box.Â Â  I'm sure there are others that I just cant think of at the moment, but those are 3 products I thought for sure I was going to hate, and found I cant live without.


 There's a thread about this! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/123566/what-sample-did-its-job


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is off topic, but I'm wondering what other Birchbox subscribers all-time favorite samples are?  Is there a particular sample that you were sure you wouldn't like and discovered that you loved after trying it?  Are there samples you were sure you were going to love and ended up not liking?
> 
> This month I rec'd the Jouer MMT.  I was sure I was going to hate it, but tried it this morning and was shocked to find that I absolutley LOVE it.  Another great discovery for me was the Orofluido Elixor that was in my Birchbox a few months ago. I purchased the full size and it arrived in my mail today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Another favorite is the Wei rose cleanser I recieved in last February's box.   I'm sure there are others that I just cant think of at the moment, but those are 3 products I thought for sure I was going to hate, and found I cant live without.


 The Marula Oil changed my life!  I would have NEVER put oil on my face, but my complexion has improved so much.  Only, it was beyond out of my price range, but a poster here pointed me in the direction of Shea Terra Organics where I got a similar product.  Not what the company imagined I'm sure, but good for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dryadsbubble (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box arrived! The nail polish is the gray color that I don't want, but my best friend may want it. They also gave me an orange hair tie, which is the one color that really clashes worst with my red hair. But it is a pretty color. I may wear it anyway.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, I thought I was crazy when I saw this happen to me. It doesn't happen every time and even then I only notice it along my jawbone... but yeah. I know exactly what you're talking about. And I have no idea why it does/did it.


----------



## lovelywhim (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I thought I was crazy when I saw this happen to me. It doesn't happen every time and even then I only notice it along my jawbone... but yeah. I know exactly what you're talking about. And I have no idea why it does/did it.


 Some BB creams actually release small water droplets when applied to the skin. I've used ones that have what they call a "pearl shimmer" or "water droplet" effect... I think the Dr. Jart BB cream we got in this month's box uses that technology. It's definitely cool to see and feel! And they're very hydrating BB creams!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 27, 2012)

Did anyone else HATE the Nexxus products? The shampoo made my eyes sting, which I haven't had happen since I was like... 7! and it left my hair greasy, which is not a problem I usually have. NOT a fan.


----------



## lovelockdown (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else HATE the Nexxus products? The shampoo made my eyes sting, which I haven't had happen since I was like... 7! and it left my hair greasy, which is not a problem I usually have. NOT a fan.


 I didn't receive it in my box....but i recently had my eyes sting from some shampoo and it instantly reminded me of my childhood. so,yea...thought i'd share =P


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else HATE the Nexxus products? The shampoo made my eyes sting, which I haven't had happen since I was like... 7! and it left my hair greasy, which is not a problem I usually have. NOT a fan.


 i tried the products on my hair last night and my hair feels amazing. the shampoo was very soapy and i barely felt the conditioner in my hair. i loved my box this month! (box 1)


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i tried the products on my hair last night and my hair feels amazing. the shampoo was very soapy and i barely felt the conditioner in my hair. i loved my box this month! (box 1)


 hmm, odd! If they weren't one use packets I'd totally send you the rest of mine!!


----------



## NaturalOrganicB (Sep 27, 2012)

Also would be interested in seeing this birch box.... should log on...!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmm, odd! If they weren't one use packets I'd totally send you the rest of mine!!


i thought i would hate it since it's a mainstream hair product and i have naturally textured/african american type hair. it seemed to work on my hair and i felt the same way about ojon when i got that in my bb box in may &amp; i fell in love with their conditioner too. i haven't tried the nexxus creme yet since it seemed harder to open more than the shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i thought i would hate it since it's a mainstream hair product and i have naturally textured/african american type hair. it seemed to work on my hair and i felt the same way about ojon when i got that in my bb box in may &amp; i fell in love with their conditioner too. i haven't tried the nexxus creme yet since it seemed harder to open more than the shampoo and conditioner.


 I'm glad it worked for you! Conversations like this just make me glad that there are so many different products out there, because some people love one and others hate it! 

Yeah, I used the nexxus creme and i think THAT might have been what made my hair kind of meh. It's a lot of product.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Sep 27, 2012)

Off topic here... but did everybody get that email about opting for a "Goop" box next month?


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Off topic here... but did everybody get that email about opting for a "Goop" box next month?


 Check the Birchbox October thread, lots of people have been talking about it there.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Sep 27, 2012)

> Check the Birchbox October thread, lots of people have been talking about it there.


 Oops didn't know there was an October thread already. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 27, 2012)

I loved the Ojon we received! That made my hair silky and nice after use!


----------



## iugirl13 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I loved the Ojon we received! That made my hair silky and nice after use!


I agree. I just have too much shampoo and conditioner right now I'm trying to wait to buy any until I run out. I'm such a hoarder when it comes to hair products because I'm still looking for my HG frizz control.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Sep 27, 2012)

I finally got my September box today. I got box 7 with a red lace twist band. It is best saved for Christmas/Valentine's Day. The rose gold polish is beautiful and not at all streaky. It was worth the wait and better than my original box 23.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ValentineLissar (Sep 27, 2012)

Do you guys think it's worth complaining to Birchbox if they sent out a Jouer matte moisture tint in a shade that's two shades too dark for me? They did this last time with the luminizing moisture tint.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 27, 2012)

Quote: 
Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not to rub it in , but_ I_ got that email and I'm not a big Sophorachick. Signed up for whatever level of insider you start at and haven't really bought anything since then.  You should email them and tell them you would have ordered - as you often do - but they didn't do you the courtesy of telling you.  (And if you can do that thing where you move your head back-and-forth in that "ohNoYouDi'nt!" way in text, that'd be a plus!  An' I'll pay you a nickle to teach me.)




> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That might be a good idea. I definitely was thinking about ordering soon -- am planning to in October still and already have a few things in my cart, so that deal would've pushed it over for me to place an order earlier. It's really funny because the day after that email, I got one of those prodding ones reminding me I had things in my cart and I should buy them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm bummed because Sephora usually is really good about customer relations, but I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and guess it was targeted and send them an email anyway.
> ...





> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i looked through all my sephora emails too and didn't get this one, although i've been spending plenty in the past few months (just hit VIB... i need to stop
> 
> ...


 For those of you who care about the Sephora debacle ^^^, I did end up sending them an email and I got this response today:

Quote: Thank you for contacting Sephora.com regarding our emails.   We appreciate the time you have taken to contact us with your comment. As we strive to offer our clients the best service, feedback is important to us and always welcome!   We apologize that you are not receiving our promotional email. We have noticed that you have selected to unsubscribe from our email promotions. We have refreshed your subscription. Please add us to your address book or safe senders list so you don't miss an email: [email protected] You should start to receive email from us within 10 business days. If you do not start to receive email from us after 10 business days, please let us know and we will research it further for you.   Thanks for your patience. We appreciate it!   If you have additional questions or concerns please feel free to contact us again at 1-877-SEPHORA (1-877-737-4672).   Sincerely,   Ron 

That's absolute bullshit because I get emails from them at least _every single week _and have been for the past year and a half. I'd even told them: "After thoroughly going through my email inbox, I noticed I had not received this email. I was wondering if there was a reason I didn't? I know it didnâ€™t end up in my spam because I received the bareMinerals and Guerlain offer before and after that day."   It was probably a targeted email, which I can understand and they might not have wanted to tell me that but I really wish they didn't blatantly lie to my face. I wasn't even nearly as upset about not getting the email (anymore) as the fact they're apparently now lying to me. I'm still going to shop at Sephora because I know they're usually better than this, but I'm very disappointed and that's definitely strike one.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just wondering - are you a fan of theirs on facebook?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just wondering - are you a fan of theirs on facebook?


 Yes, have been since last year. I don't use FB regularly though and I check their FB page even less.


----------



## gemstone (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It is likely that you are only subscribed for some of their emails, as I get emailed by them almost every day/every other day and had four emails between the bareminerals and guerlain emails.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 27, 2012)

I only get like half my Sephora emails.  I had to add them to my contacts list, random ones would get sent to spam--including my birthday reminder, and I did forget to go get my free Sugar Rose balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Bad birthday, trying to save my dying kitty, and also no free lip gloss)


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 27, 2012)

After reading the posts on here today, I finally tried the nexxus samples - used all 3, shampoo/conditioner/leave-in - and LOVED THEM!

I didn't get any in my eyes, so not sure if it would've stung or not, but I love the smell, and the way my hair felt when I was finished drying it.

Two thumbs up.  Happy that I got it in both boxes, now, lol.


----------



## lovelywhim (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only get like half my Sephora emails.  I had to add them to my contacts list, random ones would get sent to spam--including my birthday reminder, and I did forget to go get my free Sugar Rose balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Bad birthday, trying to save my dying kitty, and also no free lip gloss)


 I'm sorry about your kitty. =(

If your birthday is in September, you can still go grab the free Sugar Rose Lip Treatments! You just go in at any day of your birthday month, show them your ID, and they'll give you the birthday gift!


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 28, 2012)

So I've tried both the WEI CC cream, and Jouer MMT.  I think that the WEI has the edge, I just wish there was enough to try it one more time so I can be sure about which one I want to buy.  I guess I can always buy both and return one.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you guys think it's worth complaining to Birchbox if they sent out a Jouer matte moisture tint in a shade that's two shades too dark for me? They did this last time with the luminizing moisture tint.


 I definitely would say something to them, but if they don't give you the response you want, contact Jouer directly. They will send samples for free of the colors that you want. They are very cool about sending out samples! I got 2 of the sample size lip glosses because I wanted to try them and never got one from BB. I love them! Wind is so pretty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally got my September box today. I got box 7 with a red lace twist band. It is best saved for Christmas/Valentine's Day. The rose gold polish is beautiful and not at all streaky. It was worth the wait and better than my original box 23.


 I loved Box 7! The only thing I would've wanted to try that I didn't get in that box was the 21 Drops, which I just got 2 samples of in the BeautySage sample boxes, so I'm pretty happy. The Wei CC cream blows my mind it's so amazing, and the Vasanti is awesome!


----------



## Squidling (Sep 28, 2012)

Just got an opt in for a GOOP Birchbox. Anyone else get one? As much as I hate Gweneth Paltrow and her awful, pretentious site...I'm still gonna do it :-/


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an opt in for a GOOP Birchbox. Anyone else get one? As much as I hate Gweneth Paltrow and her awful, pretentious site...I'm still gonna do it :-/


 See the Oct thread, lots of discussion about it there.


----------



## stellar136 (Sep 29, 2012)

I know this is kind of off BB topic.. but i found a new app for facebook where you can send egift cards some for free.. Sephora did a fan friday deal yesterday for a free $10 GC from this new app/website called   wrapp.com   .. On the site once you login with facebook you can send a free $5.00 Gift card to any of your FB friends. I had my boyfriend sign up and send me one. I just made an order on Sephora and the code i got on the wrapp website worked!! Awesome free 5.00 gift card from sephora!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally got my September box today. I got box 7 with a red lace twist band. It is best saved for Christmas/Valentine's Day. The rose gold polish is beautiful and not at all streaky. It was worth the wait and better than my original box 23.


 I got the Rose Gold Color Club polish too!  I cant believe how durable it is. I used 2 coats and didnt apply a base coat or a top coat.  I've had it on 5 days and its showing no signs of wear - no chips, no dulling, no scratches, nothing!  And like you said, it's not streaky at all.


----------



## Botticelli (Sep 30, 2012)

I got the nastiest black-grey color Boo! So far I am very dis-satisfied with my boxes!


----------



## doziedoz (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Botticelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I saw it in the box and agree it was horrible.  Saw it on my daughter s fingers though, and it actually looked okay.  I painted my toes with it and my husband actually noticed and said he liked it.  Go figure.  I am a pink/purple girl, so still not a fan of it.  The rest of the box was pretty disappointing also.


----------



## MichelleATX (Sep 30, 2012)

My band was so stretched out after the first time I wore it that I had to give it a third turn the second time I wore it. I wouldn't recommend those hair ties to anyone.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this is kind of off BB topic.. but i found a new app for facebook where you can send egift cards some for free.. Sephora did a fan friday deal yesterday for a free $10 GC from this new app/website called   wrapp.com   .. On the site once you login with facebook you can send a free $5.00 Gift card to any of your FB friends. I had my boyfriend sign up and send me one. I just made an order on Sephora and the code i got on the wrapp website worked!! Awesome free 5.00 gift card from sephora!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just did this too! Thanks!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dots (Sep 30, 2012)

I just made a cup of tea with one of the tea bags in my box and it is delicious! One of the smoothest and best Green Teas I have tasted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brennn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone remember where exactly BB had said "no foil sachets"?  I've been looking over the box info &amp; FAQ and all I could find was something that said something like "each month you will receive a curated box of luxe samples of skincare, makeup, lifestyle .." &amp; "Samples are generously sized, with enough product to allow you to figure out if they're right for you" They've removed referring to them as deluxe samples &amp; removed the "no foil sachets" promise (if that was explicitly stated).  I wonder when they changed/phased them out. Did anybody else notice something like this?


 I just looked at the site in the wayback machine and didn't find that.  Maybe it was in a press release or their blog or somewhere?  I couldn't find it on the site...doesn't mean it wasn't there...just that I didn't find it.  Here's the link:  http://wayback.archive.org/web/20110415000000*/http://birchbox.com

Edit:  Found two more websites that reference no foil packets.  http://www.limelife.com/blog-entry/Birchbox-Sample-Worth-It/65307.html

http://news.instyle.com/2010/08/23/new-genius-beauty-site-birchbox-com/

ALSO...a google search of some language I found on a blog that appeared to be copy/pasted from the website references it.  Apparently it was there because there are other websites that reference the same language/copy...with the typo...which means to me that it has to have been copy/pasted.  Here is the google search with exact terms including the typo.  Link, click here.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just did this too! Thanks!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i got the wrapp GC but I dont know how to use it


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got the wrapp GC but I dont know how to use it


I downloaded the app on my android and i can find all my giftcards in my "wallet" there.. Whenever you want to use it (when you go to sephora) you hit the button "use in store"! I'm not sure if you can use them online though...


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 2, 2012)

I just started to use my sample of Caudalie Vinexpert Firming Serum. There was hardly anything in it! That tube is huge and looks like a deluxe sample. WTH? Should I complain? Do you think they did that on purpose? I mean, that is a total bait and switch to show us that big tube and then only put one use into it.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just started to use my sample of Caudalie Vinexpert Firming Serum. There was hardly anything in it! That tube is huge and looks like a deluxe sample. WTH? Should I complain? Do you think they did that on purpose? I mean, that is a total bait and switch to show us that big tube and then only put one use into it.


 Not unlike the Dr Jart issue a few months back, although BB's response then was "Well, that's what they sent us". They did, however, re-send and/or compensate with points, IIRC.


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just started to use my sample of Caudalie Vinexpert Firming Serum. There was hardly anything in it! That tube is huge and looks like a deluxe sample. WTH? Should I complain? Do you think they did that on purpose? I mean, that is a total bait and switch to show us that big tube and then only put one use into it.


 I received some samples directly from Caudalie last month, including the Firming Serum. The sample they provided me is exactly how you describe it - looks like a deluxe but has a small amount in the tube. So, this is the amount that Caudalie intends to provide. The sample size isn't at the fault of Birchbox, but you can still send an email! Even if they don't send you another sample or provide you with points, it'll give them a heads up that their customers would like larger sample sizes.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It is likely that you are only subscribed for some of their emails, as I get emailed by them almost every day/every other day and had four emails between the bareminerals and guerlain emails.


 Welp, I still haven't gotten MORE emails from Sephora as a result... I've actually not received any since I got their response. :|


----------



## Dots (Oct 2, 2012)

> Welp, I still haven't gotten MORE emails from Sephora as a result... I've actually not received any since I got their response. :|


 You know, it's really interesting that you mention this because I updated my e-mail addy with them like two weeks ago and have not received anything since and I mean nothing except the change of addy e-mail. I used to get communication from them constantly and now, nothing. I finally gave in and called them this weekend and got no real answer or resolution. I suppose it can take a few weeks to update but they weren't sure. I mean, seriously. I mentioned that with the holiday season almost upon us, I don't want to miss any promos. I haven't even received any of the 500 point perk e-mails recently. I just want my e-mails...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Btw, I couldn't find the original post on this but did a similar thing cause your e-mails to stop, too?)


----------



## karenX (Oct 2, 2012)

quickest way to get more emails from sephora is to make an order online or use your BI card at a B&amp;M sephora store. same with ulta. 

every single time I do this, the number of emails I get from them explodes.

not saying you should do this just to get the emails. lol

just that when you do make an order or purchase, it should pick up more.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You know, it's really interesting that you mention this because I updated my e-mail addy with them like two weeks ago and have not received anything since and I mean nothing except the change of addy e-mail. I used to get communication from them constantly and now, nothing. I finally gave in and called them this weekend and got no real answer or resolution. I suppose it can take a few weeks to update but they weren't sure. I mean, seriously. I mentioned that with the holiday season almost upon us, I don't want to miss any promos. I haven't even received any of the 500 point perk e-mails recently. I just want my e-mails...
> ...


 LOL, to summarise the whole mess, there was an email about a BI deal that was super awesome which I never got, even though I got a bunch of emails from them before and after. I sent them an email asking why I was excluded from the mailing and they gave me the reason that it was because I set my email status on not receiving, which is hilarious and false because I got so many emails from them every week. The person who answered my ticket said that they set my status back on getting everything, but now I've gotten NOTHING for more than a week so... yeah. That made it worse, not better.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I received some samples directly from Caudalie last month, including the Firming Serum. The sample they provided me is exactly how you describe it - looks like a deluxe but has a small amount in the tube. So, this is the amount that Caudalie intends to provide. The sample size isn't at the fault of Birchbox, but you can still send an email! Even if they don't send you another sample or provide you with points, it'll give them a heads up that their customers would like larger sample sizes.


Thank you to both of you who replied about this. I checked the tube again and it says .2 oz, whereas what it contained was more like .02 or .01 oz. It's good to know that it isn't BB's fault, but I'm going to complain anyway (nicely) because that is BS for Caudalie to send anybody samples that say .2 and only contain .02oz. For the record, it was very smelly, so much so that it made my eyes water a lot. I would never pay that much money for a serum that can't go anywhere near my eyes.


----------



## Ahal1305 (Oct 2, 2012)

Weird...I just had to "update" my account info, which hasn't changed. Luckily I noticed the $10 hadn't come out on the first like usual, or I probably would've never received my box! Here's hoping it's not late again this month b/c of this!!!


----------



## Dots (Oct 2, 2012)

> quickest way to get more emails from sephora is to make an order online or use your BI card at a B&amp;M sephora store. same with ulta.Â  every single time I do this, the number of emails I get from them explodes. not saying you should do this just to get the emails. lol just that when you do make an order or purchase, it should pick up more.


 Yeah, I was thinking the same thing but was trying so hard to be good until two weeks from now but also don't wanna miss out on anything good. I did sign up for that Fan Friday deal though.


----------



## Lindzluv (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry guys didn't mean to break rules :/


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 3, 2012)

I already heard back from BB and they gave me points to make up for the sample snafu. Nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you to both of you who replied about this. I checked the tube again and it says .2 oz, whereas what it contained was more like .02 or .01 oz. It's good to know that it isn't BB's fault, but I'm going to complain anyway (nicely) because that is BS for Caudalie to send anybody samples that say .2 and only contain .02oz. For the record, it was very smelly, so much so that it made my eyes water a lot. I would never pay that much money for a serum that can't go anywhere near my eyes.


 Actually while it may be cruddy, the company can package however they choose. The same happened with the Dr. Jart debacle in packaging a small amount in such a large tube. It may cost more to manufacture smaller tubes more appropriate to sample sizing.


----------



## mermaidly (Oct 5, 2012)

This happened to me, too. I got the MMT in Linen, and I liked it a lot, but I am extremely fair (indicated on my BB profile) and usually anything darker than any company's lightest shade looks orange on me. Good news, though: I read around on some blogs and it turns out that Jouer is really wonderful about sending samples to folks who want to try things before they buy them. I emailed, asking if there was a way to purchase samples of a couple of different shades of MMT and LMT so I could see which color I need, and they offered to send me any samples I wanted for free. I asked for LMT in opal and pearl, and MMT in porcelain. I ended up getting two packets each of all of those, plus a sample size of their lip enhancer. Talk about excellent customer care. Love love love Jouer! 

I did end up buying the full size MMT in porcelain from Birchbox, too, so I don't even feel guilty for getting all those free samples.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kdomsmom (Oct 16, 2012)

hello ladies.  anyone else NOT receive their september box?  mine is apparently lost somewhere in the usps system.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 16, 2012)

Still waiting for mine.


----------



## glamigirl (Oct 16, 2012)

yup-never received mine...


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Oct 17, 2012)

Still waiting for an email, shipping info, ANYTHING for Birchbox October.


----------

